# Who's Behind the Computer - Part 3



## Arachnopets

First & Second threads were getting WAY too big. Part 1 can be found here:






						Who's behind the computer - Part 1
					

I was just thinking it'd be neat to see what everyone on here looks like. It's good to put a face to the text on the screen. I'll start it out. Below is a fairly recent picture of me getting some play piercings :)  -Bryan



					arachnoboards.com
				




Part 2 can be found here:






						Who's Behind the Computer - Part 2
					

First thread was getting WAY too big. Part 1 can be found here:  https://arachnoboards.com/threads/whos-behind-the-computer-part-1.606/  Time for a new one. :)  Please let's try to keep this one to just pictures.  :D   Thanks,   The Arachnoboards Team



					arachnoboards.com
				




Time for a new one. 

Please let's try to keep this one to just pictures......seriously.....


Thanks,


The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## JungleGuts

me sporting my new tshirt!


----------



## Sheri

Crotalus (Lelle);





Enjoying his first roasted marshmellow.


----------



## BigBryan

a part 3! i have to make a contribution






a little fun in san antonio about 6 months ago if yall watch naruto then you will know what is on my head hehe  






my mom, sis, cousin lisa, her hubby tim, me, my dad, my bro

see yall at arachnoexpo! i might be bald though someone is paying me to let them chop my hair


----------



## Hedorah99

Here's me and my friend Eileen. Its an older pic and cold outside, hence why i haven't shaved in two weeks.






And to Sarah and whoever else was pretty harshly harrassed in PT 2 just for posting a picture of themselves. I apologize on behalf of all men. Sorry the arachnid forum was turned into a meat market on you.


----------



## Sheri

Ok, I figured I should post a decent one of me before Lelle takes revenge for the marshmellow posting.


----------



## LoganVivisected

punks with cell phones! actually was just borrowing it...






one thing i dont like about this pic is it makes me look short, im 5'9'' though!


----------



## Stylopidae

LoganVivisected said:
			
		

> one thing i dont like about this pic is it makes me look short, im 5'9'' though!


I'm the same height and folks here still say I'm short


----------



## Derekool

My senior pic and some pics of what I love to do (besides spiders.)


----------



## Gesticulator

A new "part" deserves a new picture, I guess. See y'all next week at ArachnoCon!! Not sure if my hair will be straight or curly...

A silly pic with hair blown out straight






A more typical look for me taken last summer, sans make up






and one right before leaving for my very recent trip to Toronto


----------



## MRL

Hey Terri, you look great!! See ya at Acon..... oh wait. :wall: 

Jodi will protect both you and Kacey, you're gonna need it.


----------



## GoTerps

Myself and Roxanna with our newest family member, Neela.  She's 7-weeks old today.



















Eric


----------



## sarah1031

Here I am...  












*shrug*


----------



## sarah1031

Your cat is adorable.


----------



## moricollins

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> A new "part" deserves a new picture, I guess. See y'all next week at ArachnoCon!! Not sure if my hair will be straight or curly...
> 
> A more typical look for me taken last summer, sans make up
> 
> ...
> 
> and one right before leaving for my very recent trip to Toronto



     WHOA, where's the garden hose, she's smoking hot!

i must say i prefer the pictures of you in Toronto though (from the WH) 


here's a new-ish shot of me i don't think i've posted it before:





Mori


----------



## Gesticulator

Thanks Mori. Just thought I'd share my expression before I left for the airport.

Something about that trip gave me the self confidence to go and post pics of myself...

Here is a much nicer picture of YOU. Remember *I* have the better camera.


----------



## Schlyne

I was messing around with the camera and a couple of mirrors one day.







See you at Acon


----------



## Dragoon

Hello
This one is a pictogram.
The answer is "Arachno-Goon".  (Arachno from the poster, Goon is me.)
I need some new ones. I hate being photographed.
D.


----------



## becca81

Taken at a 4th of July cookout earlier today - my daughter and I.


----------



## Brian S

Me and my dogs. They are Australian Cattle Dogs btw


----------



## xgrafcorex

heres a couple of me since i'm not sure if i have ever posted here...maybe once a while ago with an old pic.  these are the most recent pics of me.  i'm on the right in all the pictures.  the two guys are my little brother (who is taller than me) and my uncle, on top of mt etna in sicily.  then my brother and a friend we made on the train from sicily to florence.  last, just myself in florence.


----------



## donaldovic

*small pic*

i never posted a pic before and so i think, i have to show all guys here that i have no hairs any more! .... i became very old i think!


----------



## Ruben Olsen

*From Denmark*

Hello

I´am Ruben Olsen from Denmark.







Regards
Ruben


----------



## Mr_Baker4420




----------



## Delailah

*Weekend warrior...*













I'm the 4th from the left, or the 3rd from the bottom, or on the right of the guy with the baseball cap, or the 5th to yell "dog pile!"...

Just add alcohol! :}


----------



## Atalanta

*Recent*

Beer = good.
Doing the Program Income budget = less good.


----------



## Thoth

Atalanta said:
			
		

> Beer = good.
> Doing the Program Income budget = less good.


Maybe if you combined the two things would be better


----------



## Botar

My most recent pic... long hair, beard, and the bike.  

Botar


----------



## Atalanta

My parents' neighbor is apparently the Unabomber.  With a Harley. ;P


----------



## Botar

Atalanta said:
			
		

> My parents' neighbor is apparently the Unabomber.  With a Harley. ;P



LOL... you already knew I was a Unabomber.


----------



## Mr_Baker4420

nice bike botar


----------



## wicked

Mr_Baker4420 said:
			
		

> nice bike botar


  Bike? Wait, there was a bike in the picture? 

  Looking good Botar


----------



## Fini

Worship the chrome!  Nice wheels Botar.


----------



## Botar

Thanks to all.  This is my first Harley... I just couldn't pass it up at the price he was asking.

Botar


----------



## Grim91Z




----------



## Shad




----------



## Venom

:wall: :wall: :wall:

Not very advisable there Shad...


----------



## Crotalus

Here is Sheri out herping
She found a huge american toad







for more herpshots go here:

http://www.minaxtarantulas.net/galleri/galleri_e.html


----------



## Dragoon

Its just not fair how beautiful some girls can look wearing sweats and very little makeup.... 
You're a lucky guy, Lelle!
D.


----------



## wicked

Nice toad Sheri LOL you and my youngest boy would get along great.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=683884&postcount=1


I didn't do any herping this week, I was just horsing around. 




 Hey Botar ?   Mine has more horse power.


----------



## bananaman

recent pic... cheers guys...


----------



## Botar

wicked said:
			
		

> Hey Botar ?   Mine has more horse power.


Ah yes... so I can see.  I've spent a good bit of time riding that style as well.  I just don't have the time/room for them anymore.  My daughter still rides though.

Botar


----------



## Thoth

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Here is Sheri out herping
> She found a huge american toad


Sheri, Is that Lelle with you before you kissed him and he turned into Toshiro Mifune ;P


----------



## Sheri

I don't know who this mifune dude is... but I think I prefer the toad.

And thanks Dragoon, but I am not so sure I'd agree!   I think I prefer being able to choose the pics that are posted, but these are the risks you take belonging to the same forum!


----------



## Thoth

Sheri said:
			
		

> I don't know who this mifune dude is... but I think I prefer the toad.


The guy in the latest incarnation of his avatar.


----------



## Sheri

Thoth said:
			
		

> The guy in the latest incarnation of his avatar.



LOL. Thoth, I know that. I just don't know who the dude in the avatar is - in a pop culture context - other than someone I'm pretty sure I don't want to roll over and see first thing in the morning!


----------



## Crotalus

Sheri said:
			
		

> LOL. Thoth, I know that. I just don't know who the dude in the avatar is - in a pop culture context - other than someone I'm pretty sure I don't want to roll over and see first thing in the morning!


Toshiro Mifune is NOT popculture. Britney Spears and people lkike that are popculture but not T. Mifune!!


----------



## Nerri1029

Crotalus said:
			
		

> *Toshiro Mifune is NOT popculture*. Britney Spears and people lkike that are popculture but not T. Mifune!!


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Couldn't agree more.

Even though his movies are old by today's standards they still hold up !
THAT's not pop culture..


----------



## Sheri

Both in denial, you are.


----------



## Thoth

Gentleman, I think an intervention is necessary. I vote we strap her down "Clockwork Orange" style and force to watch hours of his movies, like Yojimbo, Sanjuro (personal fave), Seven Samurai, Roshomon and all three parts of Samurai (aka Mushashi Miyamoto) et c..


----------



## Sheri

I don't know why... but I'm blushing right now.


----------



## Scorpendra

spooky....


----------



## stonemantis

Here's me rounding up my Chilean Shipment last night. I had a few escapes happen recently so I thought I would take a picture of myself surrounded by Chilean spiders. Enjoy.


----------



## Mr_Baker4420

yo, baker. that's a lot of tarantulas. it was cool hanging out dude. keep in touch.


----------



## stonemantis

That's only a fraction of my collection. I will keep in touch too bud.


----------



## IguanaMama

stonemantis said:
			
		

> Here's me rounding up my Chilean Shipment last night. I had a few escapes happen recently so I thought I would take a picture of myself surrounded by Chilean spiders. Enjoy.


Nice, but they aren't nearly as sweet as your Texan gold!   How's she doing?


----------



## stonemantis

IguanaMama said:
			
		

> Nice, but they aren't nearly as sweet as your Texan gold!   How's she doing?


I know she was the "diamond in the rough" that I was looking for. She is doing great but, she needs to eat though.


----------



## GootySapphire

Sheri said:
			
		

> I don't know why... but I'm blushing right now.



probably the part about being strapped down. lol.


----------



## 8ball

Sorry for the blurry sign webcam sucks


----------



## spiderX

*hi everyone*

i am quite new and want to say hi to all in here i have posted a pic of myself of course on the left


----------



## SenoritaSarah

My most recent pics...I just my new Do today!!

There is the After and Before

There are legs coming out of my head in the second one...dont mind them


----------



## Crono

Me and Julie (Endora)

She took me into an old copper mine for our anniversary!!!!! And didn't leave me chained up on the bottom level either!!! 







Dave Mc


----------



## Stylopidae

SenoritaSarah said:
			
		

> There are legs coming out of my head in the second one...dont mind them


Are those legs a recent growth? Because if so I think you should definitely have that looked at


----------



## Sequin

Now a recovering blonde!


----------



## 236260




----------



## Scorp guy

236260 said:
			
		

>


nice uh....dew...:?


----------



## Thoth

Sequin said:
			
		

> Now a recovering blonde!


I guess before that would make you a suicide blonde, dyed at your own hands.


----------



## 236260

Scorp guy said:
			
		

> nice uh....dew...:?



Yeah, three stripes was cool. I went to nine...then seventeen. I have tortoise-shell now, but I need to go back to nine for an Olu Dara show. After August 19th, I'll switch colors again.


----------



## Scorp guy

Thoth said:
			
		

> I guess before that would make you a suicide blonde, dyed at your own hands.


wierd, thoth always posts in here, yet he never postss a picure  shy little fella


----------



## Scorp guy

236260 said:
			
		

> Yeah, three stripes was cool. I went to nine...then seventeen. I have tortoise-shell now, but I need to go back to nine for an Olu Dara show. After August 19th, I'll switch colors again.


sounds fun


----------



## Thoth

Scorp guy said:
			
		

> wierd, thoth always posts in here, yet he never postss a picure  shy little fella


There are pics of me in the "Who's behind the computer part 2". I don't want to inflict my ugly mug on anyone more than whats necessary.


----------



## NastyNate

before all the girls see my beautiful face ill tell you all i have a girlfriend


----------



## 236260

Where'd ya score the purple kicks?


----------



## Mr_Baker4420

haha 236260 looks like a p.metallica. hell yeah.


----------



## 8ball

236260 said:
			
		

>


 You really get into the bug's dont you :?


----------



## Gigas

Mr_Baker4420 said:
			
		

> haha 236260 looks like a p.metallica. hell yeah.


     :clap: :clap:      :clap:  its funny because its true, * grows beard to copy*


----------



## rag

taken on the 21st after a concert. i _had_ my hair spiked before the concert but not after


----------



## wicked

*Wicked getting vertical*




Word of advice for those, like myself, who are afraid of heights-Don't decide 3/4 of the way up to look down. :8o


----------



## Crotalus

Me and my grandfather


----------



## Randolph XX()

236260 said:
			
		

>


Homo metallica?


----------



## stubby8th

[/QUOTE]

Utterly Smitten. (sorry Lelle)


----------



## Melmoth

Crap!! Saw you'd posted,thought I was finally going to see ya in all your Republican glory,Stubby  


                                           SG


----------



## Phara

Hey, I'm brand new here and to the hobby but had to chime in hehe. Some nice looking people on here  I only have one T at the moment but my "collection" is about to make a substantial increase in numbers lol. I'm totally addicted. Nice to meet you all


----------



## stubby8th

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Crap!! Saw you'd posted,thought I was finally going to see ya in all your Republican glory,Stubby
> 
> 
> SG


You know, I've been meaning to . . . and you will shortly - promise. 

Just for the record; If you were to tack a label on me, I guess you would call me a Reagan conservative, not a necessarily a Republican.


----------



## Venom

Yeah, I also clicked on this thinking I'd get to see ya! Way to let a guy down stubby  lol.

edit: of course you'll probably see that I've posted, think the exact same thing I did, and be equally disappointed. Serves you right! ;P


----------



## Sheri

Yeah, I think it's about time for a little quid pro quo...

And thank you.   Imagine if I was a small "c" conservative!




			
				stubby8th said:
			
		

> You know, I've been meaning to . . . and you will shortly - promise.
> 
> Just for the record; If you were to tack a label on me, I guess you would call me a Reagan conservative, not a necessarily a Republican.


----------



## stubby8th

Sheri said:
			
		

> Imagine if I was a small "c" conservative!


wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish • wish •


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Me and my grandfather


Wow, I didn't realize your grandfather was such a large man! Was he from northern Sweden?


----------



## Crotalus

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Wow, I didn't realize your grandfather was such a large man! Was he from northern Sweden?


No Im a pyssling


----------



## galeogirl

Here are the Little Miss and I, she's practicing her mad face - she's such an actress.


----------



## Sedat

Me late last year, taken (in my sisters room) before i was going out


----------



## kellygirl

Back from Mexico (again)... should stay put for awhile.  There is no way I am missing ArachnoCon 2007!!!!!!!!  So here is a pic of a brief but intense confrontation with a Mayan god (ok, maybe just a stone representation of one) at Chichen Itza -- one of my many adventures in the Yucatan, which included swimming with whale sharks, snorkeling in the Caribbean and Gulf, parasailing, riding horses on the beach, swimming in a sacred cenote, etc.  Will try to put up the many other pics on my website soon, as well as some stories from the trip, as soon as I catch up with all the depressing news I missed while I was gone...  

-Kelly


----------



## Delailah

*I finally got a new baby...*

BOAT!  Student loan, be-damned.  Sorry the pics are HUGE!

After some confusion over if the boat was really tied up or not...
View attachment 55913


My friends peeing their pants...
View attachment 55914


Just add beer... 
View attachment 55916


Finally letting somebody else drive...
View attachment 55917


Hungover, sunburnt and praying we'll recover by Monday morning!
Thanks for lettin' me share!


----------



## Fingolfin

Hey, here I am at the beach in White Rock, BC.


----------



## brova golin

*Owners not T's*

I am reasonably new to this site and love it already been keeping T's for 8 to 10 years so got a basic idea of what im doin. anyway i just thought it would be nice to see a thread with pictures of who we are talking to as for example i trust some1 more when i can put a face to the name, i may be wrong but what do u all think add your pic (of u not your T's even though we love pics of T's) so we all know who is who and even better when for example ppl like myself finnaly make it to shows we know who to thank for our little friends.


----------



## sick4x4

after a day of dirt bikeing trying to relax


----------



## syndicate

heres me looking like a geek lol


----------



## syndicate

heres an older flic


----------



## mysticulator

*hiya!*

taken a few months ago


----------



## crawldad

*Well then,*

my day was definately not wasted.  Thank you.


----------



## Gesticulator

Hmmmm. My *daughter *was busy yesterday, I see. 

CAUTION!!!!!!

She's a knockout, but a *14 year old* knockout, and mama is closely watching!



Terri


----------



## crawldad

*I also have been cursed,*

with a 16 year old daughter who makes me smile.  I have yet to put my mug up on this forum.  I shall do that , and include "the kids" as well.  And I can see where she gets her beauty Terri :clap: .


----------



## syndicate

LOL
haha owned


----------



## Barbedwirecat

I LOVE YOUR BEARD!!!!!!!!WEOOOO IF I HAD FACIAL HAIR I WOULD SO TOTALLY DO SOMETHIN LIKE THAT! I guess I'll just stick with whats on top of my head.....Burgundy to Red to Orange to yellow. teeheeehee Its hard to lose me in a crowd.












I love my fwoggies!

.....I guess i prolly should get some new photos w/ my new hair, but it changes so much.....


----------



## galeogirl

*Night out*

All dressed up and waiting for my date.


----------



## crawldad

*I threatened to do it*

and I will.  Me at home with my robustom "Garfield".  My daughter and Wife.  And finally the kids and our pup.


----------



## Nilsson

here i am


----------



## xgrafcorex

sick4x4 said:
			
		

> after a day of dirt bikeing trying to relax



man..haven't had a 40 of mickeys in a long time!  wait a minute..they don't even sell 40s in florida!!!!!!!!!! :wall:  :evil:


----------



## Galapoheros

Man, what's up with all the 'no pigment' people all the sudden?  I can't stay out in the sun too long or I'll blow up.  I need some color in my family tree.  Well allot of y'all probably haven't seen my user name because I usually hang out in the Myriapods section.  It's cool to put a face with a name.  I didn't think it was that big a deal until someone pointed out the section to me.  Here I am.  I like everything in the animal world.  There usually has to be something strange about it though for me to be interested.  Anyway, interesting to see everybody but not too cool with the dialup internet.  I live in the Austin Tx area....pretty good bug country.  Didn't make it to ArachnoCon in SA .... relatives had other plans on the same days....Son of Diddly!!!!


----------



## Cirith Ungol

AAAHHHHH! Kiefer Sutherland!!


----------



## 8ball

galeogirl said:
			
		

> All dressed up and waiting for my date.


I wanna be your next date


----------



## *Rogue*

*A face behind my comp*

This is a photo of me and this is just me and my other half my other half isn't he cute lol they are horrible photos but they are all i have at the moment lol


----------



## Goliath

Surprized I did not have a picture up after all this time.  Here is one.
mike


----------



## sick4x4

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> man..haven't had a 40 of mickeys in a long time!  wait a minute..they don't even sell 40s in florida!!!!!!!!!! :wall:  :evil:


yeah baby i knew some would like that!! a blast from the past!!yeah i dont drink mickeys..but it was better then the old e and st i's that where there..it was an old mom and pop shop near the desert....just tring to feel like a gangster lol needless to say it didnt work....


----------



## Galadriel

From last winter, but it's the only one I could find of me not hiding behind the children.  =)


----------



## Uehling

My husband and I are new to the boards and the hobby; so I thought I would post a picture of us too; 

We are in Northern CA, we have two girls age's 9 and 4 and one on the way, a BOY (Due any minute)!!!

Okay apparently the picture I wanted to share, isn't on my work computer; I guess these will have to do!

Here's my husband, our two girls and our Boxer Murry







Here's me and our youngest Daughter;


----------



## Marilyn

Here is ME!







best one i could find


----------



## Ronj

8ball said:
			
		

> I wanna be your next date


Is there a line I can get in?


----------



## sick4x4

you know there should be a dating tread on here lol!!!were else can you find people with similar intrests!!lol i hate bringing a chic a home to seal the deal and her get freaked out by my babys in my room lol!!! wouldn't it be great if she knew as much about my inverts as i do!! and cant wait till our next date when we go out collecting!!!!!!!!!! the chics out here are to proper for that!!!and would rather you spend all your money out at a club and dinner, then ur next t purchase!!!lol ok enough about that, just had to rant!!!


----------



## stubby8th

crawldad said:
			
		

> and I will.  Me at home with my robustom "Garfield".  My daughter and Wife.  And finally the kids and our pup.


Crawl-daddy -
Your just as I pictured! You have a beautiful family . . . but we knew this.

I'll join the ranks one of these days, promise.


----------



## kellygirl

sick4x4 said:
			
		

> you know there should be a dating tread on here lol!!!were else can you find people with similar intrests!!lol i hate bringing a chic a home to seal the deal and her get freaked out by my babys in my room lol!!! wouldn't it be great if she knew as much about my inverts as i do!! and cant wait till our next date when we go out collecting!!!!!!!!!! the chics out here are to proper for that!!!and would rather you spend all your money out at a club and dinner, then ur next t purchase!!!lol ok enough about that, just had to rant!!!


Have fun: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=27324&highlight=arachnosingles

-Kelly


----------



## CopperInMyVeins

*Spider shirt.*


----------



## sick4x4

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Have fun: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=27324&highlight=arachnosingles
> 
> -Kelly


i was tring to be funny lol i didnt know it was for real!! thanks for the site wow...remember all frat boys do it better!!!!!!!!!DKE!!!


----------



## Snakefox

Well here is me Enjoy
and some info 11 things about me
1. I sleep walk and talk “I really do” I have a bell collar I attach to my foot, I that when it jingles and it will wake me up. “I almost never sleep anymore” . I have also been known to spout off random words in my sleep.
2. I like the smell of gun powder!! Nothing like a fresh empty shell!!!
3. I have the attention span of hair. I can never focus on anything longer than 2 secs . I guess I am the world most disorganized multitasker.
4. I read my tarot every other night. I love my cards they have helped me do so much sole searching.
5. I have a large exhibition of T's ,reptiles and frogs!!! From T's snakes Chameleons , poison dart frogs. 
6. I have a bearded dragon that sleeps at the foot of my bed!! “I have 2 dragons they alternate nights they sleep at the foot of the bed” My dogs love them!!
7. I make embroidered patches all day long!!! Wanna see what I am up to now visit our website at www.paradisethreads.com I am working on some really cool T patches 
8. I look under chairs before I sit down in them!! Not sure what I am looking for just an odd habit!!
9. I Like Pina Coladas and getting caught in the rain.
10. I love any range of heat “I will get in a boiling hot car and sit and enjoy the warmth.” 
11. I drive and 83 elcamino


----------



## 8ball

sick4x4 said:
			
		

> yeah baby i knew some would like that!! a blast from the past!!yeah i dont drink mickeys..but it was better then the old e and st i's that where there..it was an old mom and pop shop near the desert....just tring to feel like a gangster lol needless to say it didnt work....


 40's Are good, + they're stonger then Old-E so you have a better time when you party


----------



## 8ball

Ronj said:
			
		

> Is there a line I can get in?


Sure But Im 1st


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Since I have been home, I have dug up some OLD pictures... here is me, pre-bangs, during a freakishly successful nomination for Homecoming Court in college.  :/  It's a LONG story.  

The second is me now, 12 years later, after having gone dancing, hence the crazy hair.


----------



## Melmoth

Looking good babe,looking good :}  


                          The G Man


----------



## Keith Richard

PinkZebraBooty said:
			
		

> Since I have been home, I have dug up some OLD pictures... here is me, pre-bangs, during a freakishly successful nomination for Homecoming Court in college.  :/  It's a LONG story.
> 
> The second is me now, 12 years later, after having gone dancing, hence the crazy hair.


The Bay Area has lost its sunshine!!


----------



## Nightshade

*this probably won't work, but...*







This was taken on 06/06/06
I can't believe it worked!
I'm still not sure how to post in the Gallery, but in regular posts I actually know what I'm doing. SWEET, I'm going to steal Luke's digicam again and take some more photos of my Ts!


----------



## Thoth

PinkZebraBooty said:
			
		

> The second is me now, 12 years later, after having gone dancing, hence the crazy hair.


Is it just me or you look sort of like Stephanie Tanner from "Full House" with the bangs and the big smile.


----------



## Sheri

Maggie, was that pic from 12 years ago a professional dance shot for promotional purposes?


A recent one, I thought there might be a few on the boards that would get a kick out of it;







And look mom! No cavities!


----------



## DarkRAM

Sheri said:
			
		

> A recent one, I thought there might be a few on the boards that would get a kick out of it;


Nice shirt, and here I thought that I would see Lelle wearing that riding a bicycle...


----------



## Melmoth

Nice T -shirt comrade Sheri


----------



## 8ball

Latrodectus said:
			
		

> This was taken on 06/06/06
> I can't believe it worked!
> I'm still not sure how to post in the Gallery, but in regular posts I actually know what I'm doing. SWEET, I'm going to steal Luke's digicam again and take some more photos of my Ts!


 6/6/6 That's An Evil Pic  take it off, Lol Juss Playin


----------



## Nightshade

8ball said:
			
		

> 6/6/6 That's An Evil Pic  take it off, Lol Juss Playin


Lol, You should meet my H. lividum sling. It's name is Baby Satan.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Melmoth, thank you.  You are not called ArachnoSweetTalker for nothing.  

Thoth, thank you too.  I always thought that kid was so cute, I was sure she had been created in a lab.   

Sheri, that B&W pic is a very long story, but I'll make it as short as possible.  

In college, every year for Homecoming, each student org nominated a man and a woman for Homecoming king and queen.  Since me and the gentleman pictured, Kevin Moore, were nominated by the Theater Geek Club, we were absolutely sure we had no shot whatsoever, and did not particularly care.  Most "Vote For Me" Homecoming flyers were always pieces of colored construction paper with a photograph, Xeroxed badly.  Since Kevin Moore and I knew we'd never win, being up against football players and nursing students, we decided to have some fun.

This was in 1995, the very height of CK One B&W ads, grunge, and "heroin chic."  So we decided to dress up as grungy, tortured, and strung out-looking as possible and asked a photography student friend to take our picture.  We had about 200 11 X 14 posters made up with the photograph and plastered them all over campus.  As some of you know, my last name is Dix, and so our caption, in calligraphy, of course, was "Vote for Moore-Dix for Homecoming King and Queen."   

It caused quite a hubub in rural Minnesota.  Freshman girls took some of the posters down and put them up in their rooms because Kevin was "so cute" despite his scraggly goatee grown for this very purpose.  Another student took down a poster and brought it into his Advertising class, where the prof and class spent the entire hour discussing humor in advertising and how sex sells, and the concept of "buzz."

I apparently got every "freak and geek" vote on campus and by some miracle got onto the Homecoming court.  It was hilarious to see four tiny, blonde, tan, blue-eyed, curvy nursing students and _me _standing next to each other.    I did not win the battle for Homecoming Queen, but, I believe, for every freak and geek on campus, won the war in a much more meaningful way.  

Maggie


----------



## Stylopidae

Wow...latrodectus's picture has been up 24 hours and she's not been hit on yet. I think the AB testosterone crowd is starting to slip. 

A belated welcome to the boards, latro


----------



## xgrafcorex

haha you are right joe!  

welcome to the boards latro, i'm sure you will meet plenty of nice helpful guys here


----------



## Thoth

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Wow...latrodectus's picture has been up 24 hours and she's not been hit on yet. I think the AB testosterone crowd is starting to slip.
> 
> A belated welcome to the boards, latro


Hey its kinder friendlier "Whose Behind the Computer thread" In this part, the girls hit on the guys (well hit on Botar, in any case) or it could be she looks young, underage young so ...


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Thoth said:
			
		

> There are pics of me in the "Who's behind the computer part 2". I don't want to inflict my ugly mug on anyone more than whats necessary.


My dear Thoth, you are delusional.  

You look like a handsome badass.  

And it's post #293 in WBTC #2, for everyone, who is curious.  (second comma intended)


----------



## David Burns

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Wow...latrodectus's picture has been up 24 hours and she's not been hit on yet. I think the AB testosterone crowd is starting to slip.


She looks to young. For me anyway.


----------



## Stylopidae

David Burns said:
			
		

> She looks to young. For me anyway.


Check the profile...she's 22


----------



## Gigas

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Check the profile...she's 22


Yes, thats the spirit lets encourage board members to hit on every female that joins


----------



## xgrafcorex

Gigus said:
			
		

> Yes, thats the spirit lets encourage board members to hit on every female that joins


once they're over 18


----------



## Stylopidae

Gigus said:
			
		

> Yes, thats the spirit lets encourage board members to hit on every female that joins



Woah, hey...NO encouragement needed. Read the rest of the WBTC threads.

I just thought it was interesting that Latro hadn't been hit on yet because she is VERY attractive. Although, they may have been distracted by Maggie.

Xgraf...once they're over 18 and as long as the comments are kept as long as they're kept within the lines of semi-good taste, remember


----------



## spider

*The Face.*

You didn't Actually think I could show my face, did you, Brian?

Boy Brian, don't you just wish that was yours? 
:clap: My inventory...







And After a while of not much sleep


----------



## 8ball

David Burns said:
			
		

> She looks to young. For me anyway.


 Same reason I didnt say anything but She's even older than me lol


----------



## sick4x4

spider said:
			
		

> You didn't Actually think I could show my face, did you, Brian?
> 
> Boy Brian, don't you just wish that was yours?
> :clap: My inventory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And After a while of not much sleep


hey spider!!! a piecer or tagger??? i did notice the tips container, nice... post any of your work??? or pics of your bible? lol where are the oil pens!!!!! there used to be a site run by taggers..but was so watched it stopped i had a few pieces in it..i did a collaboration piece with a guy named cartoon out here in LA...all of my work is on floppys and my comp doesnt have a port for that only disks lol..ill see what i can do....


----------



## syndicate

yeah lets see some flics lol


----------



## Derekool

Hey spider are those you T tanks on the side of that piture?


----------



## Geography Guy

*Thought I'd post a pice of me*

Me in my office

View attachment 56640


Cheers,


----------



## CassyLeeRipper

one pic of me when I was seven with my first T-Rantula Rex Benji 
More recent picture of myself, then two pics of a cutie as small as a button I found in my backyard, happened to have my friends basic 3.1 MP cam around and she was the perfect model~









Hope these all work...  Oh and if anyone has any ideas and what species Benji is, do tell


----------



## Stylopidae

I think I'm in love  

Welcome to the boards...and the spider in your hands is definitely a tarantula


----------



## kellygirl

CassyLeeRipper said:
			
		

> Oh and if anyone has any ideas and what species Benji is, do tell


Hmm, looks like a Pterinochilus sp. unless that is a horn that I see (maybe it's a shadow though?)... it definitely looks Old World, and probably not the ideal handling species for a little one, though it looks like it turned out okay.    Welcome to the boards!

-Kelly


----------



## CassyLeeRipper

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> I think I'm in love
> 
> Welcome to the boards...and the spider in your hands is definitely a tarantula


grrrr I meant to be more specific.. err, you know what I mean! But the wise ass comment is appreciated, makes me feel welcome  

And to Geography Guy, so we meet again! I don't know if you've checked the other thread yet, but I posted a reply... that's a huge map, nice pic lol :worship:


----------



## CassyLeeRipper

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Hmm, looks like a Pterinochilus sp. unless that is a horn that I see (maybe it's a shadow though?)... it definitely looks Old World, and probably not the ideal handling species for a little one, though it looks like it turned out okay.    Welcome to the boards!
> 
> -Kelly


Thanks   Someone else suggested that as well.. I have been googling images in the hopes of finding a good picture to compare my 12 year old memories :?  Unfortunatly, on a google image search at least.. finding good quality macro shots of tarantulas is very rare. There's no horn btw... would be so badass if he did have one though


----------



## kellygirl

CassyLeeRipper said:
			
		

> Thanks   Someone else suggested that as well.. I have been googling images in the hopes of finding a good picture to compare my 12 year old memories :?  Unfortunatly, on a google image search at least.. finding good quality macro shots of tarantulas is very rare. There's no horn btw... would be so badass if he did have one though


It's probably Pterinochilus murinus, yellow phase (there is a more popular/common orange phase) or P. lugardi, maybe?  But you should probably ask over in Tarantula Questions & Discussions, if you haven't already.  And don't bother Googling -- there are plenty of pictures on these boards.  Just look in the Genus Pterinochilus thread in Tarantula Pictures for starters.  You'll find that the search function is your best friend here.  Good luck.  

-Kelly

P.S. Here is a good site and gallery of baboon spiders.


----------



## spider

Sick4x4, I would post up some flics for you but I am a bit paranoid about those things and I find myself with no pictures of any work.

I do peices, tags, bombing, all of it. 
What about you? Any flicks?


----------



## Loaf

*Dont hate me because Im beautiful!*






Every one tells me this is my best picture!
Hello, I'm Sophia! I'm pretty new to this hobby. I started about 1.5 yrs ago, I have 4 T's in my collection so far, and hope it will grow.  I look forward to learning a lot from everyone!;P ;P


----------



## sick4x4

Pterinochilus sp. looks about right, i'd have to agree with Kelly, yet without seeing a top view is almost impossible to correctly id...it looks so smooth which is throwing me off??:wall:  almost like a haplopelma species..yet by the markings it def pterinochilus...lol either way it looks so huge in your hands....and welcome love....


----------



## Geography Guy

CassyLeeRipper said:
			
		

> grrrr I meant to be more specific.. err, you know what I mean! But the wise ass comment is appreciated, makes me feel welcome
> 
> And to Geography Guy, so we meet again! I don't know if you've checked the other thread yet, but I posted a reply... that's a huge map, nice pic lol :worship:


Thanks. I spend most of my time with maps that's why I gots a huge one lol

Cheers,


----------



## maxident213

Goofing around with my niece, and hanging out at a decrepit old graveyard.


----------



## sick4x4

spider said:
			
		

> Sick4x4, I would post up some flics for you but I am a bit paranoid about those things and I find myself with no pictures of any work.
> 
> I do pieces, tags, bombing, all of it.
> What about you? Any flicks?


yeah here are a few works......they are kinda small but you get the just of it!!!im a sick artist i know:clap: lol anyways.....the ones that were on the web-site were way better, not bad from a kid from Laguna beach......Ive had to cut back since im in college but jump at the chance to do throw-ups...there are a few bridges in Carlsbad that still have some of my stuff, but like i said everything i have is on floppies...i know i know who uses floppies anymore i was going low tech....... the krew i was with was called AK (aerosol kings) soo when i get the pics up i'll shoot them over....


----------



## Gigas

kellygirl said:
			
		

> Hmm, looks like a Pterinochilus sp. unless that is a horn that I see (maybe it's a shadow though?)... it definitely looks Old World, and probably not the ideal handling species for a little one, though it looks like it turned out okay.    Welcome to the boards!
> 
> -Kelly


Thats what i was thinking, possibly lugardi?



			
				CassyLeeRipper said:
			
		

> Thanks   Someone else suggested that as well.. I have been googling images in the hopes of finding a good picture to compare my 12 year old memories :?


 Thats was me  try googling " Pterinochillus lugardi"


----------



## Geography Guy

To Loaf:

"Don't hate me because I'm beutiful" :} :}    lol   :} :} 

To maxident213:

Is that a centipede tatoo? Shweet  

Cheers,


----------



## xgrafcorex

sick4x4 said:
			
		

> yeah here are a few works......they are kinda small but you get the just of it!!!im a sick artist i know:clap: lol anyways.....the ones that were on the web-site were way better, not bad from a kid from Laguna beach......Ive had to cut back since im in college but jump at the chance to do throw-ups...there are a few bridges in Carlsbad that still have some of my stuff, but like i said everything i have is on floppies...i know i know who uses floppies anymore i was going low tech....... the krew i was with was called AK (aerosol kings) soo when i get the pics up i'll shoot them over....



cool man..looking forward to checking them out.  i've got some things in my member gallery if you want to take a look.  i've been pretty inactive over the past few years..but am starting to get that itch.  i think with my next check..i might be ordering some montana ..if i have enought left over after rent that is hah.  


nice pic sophia. :}


----------



## galeogirl

*The glamorous life*

of an artist's model.  This was day number two of a horror photo shoot.  My skin was breaking out from the nasty, thick makeup and the hot lights.  My hair had a mix of salad oil and styling gel in it to get that febrile sweat sheen.  It was still a lot of fun, though.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

galeogirl said:
			
		

> of an artist's model.  This was day number two of a horror photo shoot.  My skin was breaking out from the nasty, thick makeup and the hot lights.  My hair had a mix of salad oil and styling gel in it to get that febrile sweat sheen.  It was still a lot of fun, though.


That's quite a strong picture! Got any more of those?


----------



## xgrafcorex

not too often i get pictures of myself too often, so i figured i'd post this one someone took last night.  thats my roommates rat snake.  





was a little tired


----------



## maxident213

Geography Guy said:
			
		

> To maxident213:
> 
> Is that a centipede tatoo? Shweet


Yeah I've got one on each arm, I'm planning to get them coloured in some time this winter.  Not quite anatomically correct but they are what I wanted, big scary 1950s sci-fi movie centipedes.


----------



## galeogirl

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> That's quite a strong picture! Got any more of those?


Yup, a huge stack of them but they have to be scanned into my computer.


----------



## sick4x4

i wouldn't want to meet you in a dark alley lol!!!you look mad...


----------



## JSN

thought it was time...


----------



## Deolok

Loves Arachnids 







Was my only favorite picture... I can never seem to hold a real serious face for a camera. ;P


----------



## final-sting

just me







me & kid from my sis


----------



## Stylopidae

Are those minishorts?


----------



## Botar

galeogirl said:
			
		

> of an artist's model.  This was day number two of a horror photo shoot.  My skin was breaking out from the nasty, thick makeup and the hot lights.  My hair had a mix of salad oil and styling gel in it to get that febrile sweat sheen.  It was still a lot of fun, though.


Ah yes... the galeogirl I know and love.

I was afraid you'd quit doing the whole model-thing.  Glad to see the new stuff.

Botar


----------



## xgrafcorex

well, after jodi (iguanamama) pointed out the above "rat snake" looked like a corn snake, i posted its picture on cornsnakes.com to get some more opinions, and it turns out, it is a corn snake haha.  i'm not sure where my roommate got the idea it was a rat snake..i guess the person that sold it to her.  either way, hes one of coolest snakes ever.


----------



## skinheaddave

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> i'm not sure where my roommate got the idea it was a rat snake..i guess the person that sold it to her.  either way, hes one of coolest snakes ever.


Another common name for the corn snake is the "red rat snake."  That may have had something to do with it.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## IguanaMama

Yes, they are close, they can even mate.  That happens to be a particularly beautiful snake, IMO.


----------



## Henry Kane

Dave! WTH!? Are you mocking me?  

G. ;P


----------



## Texas Blonde

maxident213 said:
			
		

> Yeah I've got one on each arm, I'm planning to get them coloured in some time this winter.  Not quite anatomically correct but they are what I wanted, big scary 1950s sci-fi movie centipedes.



You have some of the coolest tats I have ever seen.  I love the centis in b&w.  What kind of color do you plan on?

Also, the spider on your neck.  Very sexy.


----------



## Texas Blonde

BileDrunk said:
			
		

> Dave! WTH!? Are you mocking me?
> 
> G. ;P


If you cant take the heat, stay out of the kitchen.  ;P ;P 

Go Dave Go!


----------



## Geography Guy

Texas Blonde said:
			
		

> You have some of the coolest tats I have ever seen.  I love the centis in b&w.  What kind of color do you plan on?
> 
> Also, the spider on your neck.  Very sexy.



I agree. I think he should make it red. make it look like a Cherry Red Centipede or maybe Black with black stripes like the Chinese Stripe Legs 

Cheers,


----------



## Texas Blonde

Been awhile since I posted a pic (and Im bored as hell), so here is a pic of me and my baby the day I got it.


----------



## spider

Makes you fall in love, doesn't it? 

Oh and Sky, Me and My Gixxer 750 + Plus you and that beauty = the Quarter Mile.


----------



## skinheaddave

BileDrunk said:
			
		

> Dave! WTH!? Are you mocking me?


      Maybe ... what's it to ya?  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## galeogirl

I think the "evil incarnate" look suits you, Dave.


----------



## sick4x4

Texas Blonde said:
			
		

> Been awhile since I posted a pic (and Im bored as hell), so here is a pic of me and my baby the day I got it.


nice bike wow i guess the chics here are pretty kool!!!lol..hey before you all get mid-evil on me i was playing!!!!;P  i have a gsxr 1000 heres my baby...so when my truck isnt fast enough she tests the limit lolo!!


----------



## Henry Kane

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> Maybe ... what's it to ya?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Not usually my style but I must concede without a fight cause I'm not going to shave my head in parody retaliation.
*exits kitchen*



G.


----------



## galeogirl

There are always those theatrical bald headpieces.


----------



## skinheaddave

BileDrunk said:
			
		

> Not usually my style but I must concede without a fight cause I'm not going to shave my head in parody retaliation.


I don't know how to break this to you, Gary, but I've moved on ...

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Socrates

Texas Blonde said:
			
		

> Been awhile since I posted a pic (and Im bored as hell), so here is a pic of me and my baby the day I got it.


Sky, sweetie, you're looking as gorgeous as ever, and I LOOOOOVE your bike. :worship: :drool:  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Holy CRAP, Paige!!  You look freaking hotter than Hades.  Go ON with your bad self!  :worship:


----------



## xgrafcorex

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> I don't know how to break this to you, Gary, but I've moved on ...
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


took me a minute to figure that one out..


----------



## Texas Blonde

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> took me a minute to figure that one out..


Yeah, the lion threw me off for a bit.  Then I recognized the hat.


----------



## maxident213

Texas Blonde said:
			
		

> You have some of the coolest tats I have ever seen.  I love the centis in b&w.  What kind of color do you plan on?
> 
> Also, the spider on your neck.  Very sexy.


Why thank ya ma'am.    I aim to please.   



			
				Geography Guy said:
			
		

> I agree. I think he should make it red. make it look like a Cherry Red Centipede or maybe Black with black stripes like the Chinese Stripe Legs


Well I'm a sucker for the combo of black & red so that's my current plan, to have them coloured in dark red, like the colour of coagulated blood.  Maybe a bit of yellow in the legs, I'm not sure yet.  Hehe, every time I look in the Myriapods forum and see a new pede pic posted, I always end up thinking, "damn, those colours would look GREAT!"  The "Malaysian Jewel" pede made my jaw hit the floor!

Thank you both for the kind words.


----------



## Melmoth

galeogirl said:
			
		

> of an artist's model.  This was day number two of a horror photo shoot.  My skin was breaking out from the nasty, thick makeup and the hot lights.  My hair had a mix of salad oil and styling gel in it to get that febrile sweat sheen.  It was still a lot of fun, though.


         Holy erotica,Paige,that is the hottest pic I've seen in a long time-you simply smoulder :drool: 

                                                   G


----------



## galeogirl

You naughty little monkeys!  Those are medical horror pictures.   

Thank you, though, I'm very pleased with that shoot and that photo in particular.

Just found out that there's a picture of me in a new spirituality book, but it's a grown-up kinda book so I won't use the title here.


----------



## Immortal_sin

ok, here's me being brave and posting a baldy pic. My hair is just starting to grow back, and seems to be comprised of many more grey hairs then I remember coming out!


----------



## Nerri1029

:clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Fini

You rock for posting that.


----------



## Keith Richard

Welcome back Holley...great to see you on the road to recovery. I have a friend on the Wildhearts forum who is going through similar.....you girls rock!!!

Best, Keith.


----------



## Atalanta

Holley, you are beautiful.  :clap:


----------



## Melmoth

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: :clap: :clap: :clap: 



                                          George


----------



## galeogirl

Great pic, Holley.  I agree with Mark that you've got that bad*** Ripley look.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Strength!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Texas Blonde

Beyond beautiful!  What incredible strength.  :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Gesticulator

Holley hope you are feeling half as incredible as you look!!!!
:clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap: :clap:  :clap: :clap:


----------



## Pyst

w00p! Holley !! I'm so glad to see you're on your way to recovery. Come in chat and see us sometime. We miss you!

-Mike


----------



## becca81

You are beautiful, Holley!  It's great to see you posting!

Becca


----------



## Mikey_Deadcat

*Olay*

Here i am funny picture


----------



## Mikey_Deadcat

*haha here*


----------



## Stylopidae

Quite possibly the sexiest thing anybody wil ever see:







Me with a beard. Paige has nothing on me. I seriously have to be the sexiest thing on two and a half legs.
If you read the last comment and took me seriously, I sincerely feel sorry for you. Like really sorry. Kid with his tongue frozen on a tetherballpole in the middle of the interstate sorry. Paige is friggin hot.


----------



## Stylopidae

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> ok, here's me being brave and posting a baldy pic. My hair is just starting to grow back, and seems to be comprised of many more grey hairs then I remember coming out!


Woah...that's really brave. I salute you.

Chemo tends to do funny things with hair coloring. One girl who went to elementry school with me had chemo and went from brown hair to completely white hair.

So...yeah. Totally blame it on the chemo. 

Go me for missing one whole page.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Quite possibly the sexiest thing anybody wil ever see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with a beard. Paige has nothing on me. I seriously have to be the sexiest thing on two and a half legs.


Wow, you're a friggin bombshell, I mean the real nuke, man! I can hardly type because of all the drool on my keyboard!!  And since I'm already using white I can't go any whiter... If you read the last comment and took me seriously...


----------



## Socrates

Holley, 

You are beautiful - inside AND out!  It is so good to hear you're recovering.  Hugs to you.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Melmoth

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Me with a beard. Paige has nothing on me. I seriously have to be the sexiest thing on two and a half legs.
> .[/color]


             Chesh,much as I am fond of your ready wit and consummate skills as official anchorman,that is pushing it a bit far,buddy!! Sorry but I know who I'd kick out of bed first  

                                             SG


----------



## Stylopidae

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Chesh,much as I am fond of your ready wit and consummate skills as official anchorman,that is pushing it a bit far,buddy!! Sorry but I know who I'd kick out of bed first
> 
> SG


It's OK, Sir George...your bed isn't the one I'd spend the night in anyways


----------



## galeogirl

I know when I'm beat.  EC, I bow to your superior pulchritude.  :worship:


----------



## Keith Richard

galeogirl said:
			
		

> of an artist's model.  This was day number two of a horror photo shoot.  My skin was breaking out from the nasty, thick makeup and the hot lights.  My hair had a mix of salad oil and styling gel in it to get that febrile sweat sheen.  It was still a lot of fun, though.


Cool effect...very "Reganesque". Looks as though you're about to do a 360 degree headspin and vomit pea soup!


----------



## MEXICOYA415

Keef said:
			
		

> Cool effect...very "Reganesque". Looks as though you're about to do a 360 degree headspin and vomit pea soup!



I don't know about that. I think she looks pretty damn hott !!!


----------



## Keith Richard

MEXICOYA415 said:
			
		

> I don't know about that. I think she looks pretty damn hott !!!


Erm....that's gone right over my head. It was a horror shoot, and a very effective one at that. I think you're being a little overly subjective.


----------



## MrDeranged

Haven't posted in here in a while and as we just got back from vacation and have a few new pics, figured I'd post them. 

S


----------



## shogun804

this is a recent pic of me i thought i would post...


----------



## Tony

Is it me, or are most of the Deranged's cute, and doesnt the little girl look embarassed????
Well wouldnt _you_ be?


----------



## Nightshade

T hee...
I didn't look in this thread after posting the pic so I missed the 'underage' bit, lol. Thanks for the welcome! My spiders say hello.
Nice pics everyone!


----------



## Satanika

tony said:
			
		

> and doesnt the little girl look embarassed????
> Well wouldnt _you_ be?


Actually, she was shielding her eyes from the bright sun.


----------



## swade655

figured I could quit being shy.
pics of me and my crew.

I am the freakishly tall one with my fam and parents


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Wow, Mr. Deranged's son is the spitting image of dad, isn't he? Compare the middle photo with the one below. See what I mean?  Okay, maybe Deranged Jr. isn't as tall and sports less ink, but other than that.....


----------



## Socrates

Tim Benzedrine said:
			
		

> Wow, Mr. Deranged's son is the spitting image of dad, isn't he? Compare the middle photo with the one below. See what I mean?  Okay, maybe Deranged Jr. isn't as tall and sports less ink, but other than that.....



You took the words right out of my mouth, Tim.  

The resemblence is incredible.  Scott, what's it like seeing your "twin" growing up?

Your daughter has the most gorgeous eyes.  WOW!  It won't be long before the boys come knocking on your door now.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## skinheaddave

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> ok, here's me being brave and posting a baldy pic.


You .... stole ... my .... haircut.    Glad to see you around again, Holley.  Just remember to keep sunscreen on your head -- trust me on that one. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## verry_sweet

Me





The two that suck the life out of me :evil: …haha j/k  






Me at my happy place.
First foal of the season (2 weeks old).... 5am.... freezing cold…I look like crap.






My little helper.






Steph


----------



## CassyLeeRipper

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> ok, here's me being brave and posting a baldy pic. My hair is just starting to grow back, and seems to be comprised of many more grey hairs then I remember coming out!



This picture is powerful, strong, radiant, yet has a deep sense of peace... I think it's the nose ring :}  

I don't know you, but hello fellow fan of facial piercings and creepy crawlies alike


----------



## MyNameIsYours




----------



## Socrates

verry_sweet said:
			
		

> Me
> 
> The two that suck the life out of me :evil: …haha j/k
> 
> Steph


 I had NO idea Vin Diesel was married to you, Steph.   

Great to have another Jersian here.  Welcome   (although I'm late with that one  ).

---
Wendy
---


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Holley, I have never felt more awe and admiration for you.  

Love,

Maggie


----------



## verry_sweet

Socrates said:
			
		

> I had NO idea Vin Diesel was married to you, Steph.
> 
> Great to have another Jersian here.  Welcome   (although I'm late with that one  ).
> 
> ---
> Wendy
> ---


Haha funny that you say that…. I have heard it once or twice before…the real Vin Diesel is locked in my basement ;P buahahaha…I wish  .

Thanx for the welcome!!! What exit of the turnpike are you? I need a spider buddy none of my friends like them…sad but true…darn girlie girls.



Steph


----------



## AshKaylene

New to the boards and thought that I'd start here.

































I like pictures


----------



## Derekool

wow... um not much else to say but WOW
excuse the drooling


----------



## Spider-Man v2.0

me with my new thing


----------



## Socrates

verry_sweet said:


> Haha funny that you say that…. I have heard it once or twice before…the real Vin Diesel is locked in my basement ;P buahahaha…I wish  .
> 
> Thanx for the welcome!!! What exit of the turnpike are you? I need a spider buddy none of my friends like them…sad but true…darn girlie girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Steph


Lucky woman!  2 Vin Diesels - awesome.   

I'm near Six Flags, above Toms River (Seaside Heights).  You'd either take I-195 from the Turnpike (I think that's exit 6A), or the Parkway.  

I'd love to get together, none of my friends share my hobby either. :8o 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Botar

Immortal_sin said:


> ok, here's me being brave and posting a baldy pic. My hair is just starting to grow back, and seems to be comprised of many more grey hairs then I remember coming out!



Not true... you were that grey last time I saw you. ;P 

I'd take you bald... you'd remind me of that hot piece of Canadian bacon that has most recently been seen with a certain floozie lion.

Glad to see you back on the boards.

As for me... I recently lost the hair and beard... a rash decision one night at about 2 AM.  Attached are the before and after shots.

Botar


----------



## Stylopidae

AshKaylene said:
			
		

> I like pictures



Hey...what a coincidence. So do I.


----------



## Derekool

Botar cleans up well


----------



## Galadriel

Botar said:


> Not true... you were that grey last time I saw you. ;P
> 
> 
> As for me... I recently lost the hair and beard... a rash decision one night at about 2 AM.  Attached are the before and after shots.
> 
> Botar


I think I like you better shaven. You don't look so much like a prematurely grey 10 year old werewolf. Nice shirt, btw  =)

Right before a night out last summer:


----------



## Botar

Glad you like the shirt... seems you might be familiar with the man who made them for me.  In fact, if you weren't married to him I'd offer to trade.  I think I'd look good in that dress.


----------



## Windchaser

Hey Botar, is that your younger brother? Wow, talk about a difference.


----------



## Botar

Windchaser said:


> Hey Botar, is that your younger brother? Wow, talk about a difference.


You think that is something, just wait until my bikini wax next week.


----------



## Beardo

Charles didn't go to the barber, he simply discovered a time machine!! LOL


----------



## Fierce Deity

Botar said:


> You think that is something, just wait until my bikini wax next week.


Be sure not to post pics .


----------



## Gesticulator

Botar said:


> You think that is something, just wait until my bikini wax next week.


Hmmm THAT never made me look any younger...:8o


----------



## Galadriel

Botar said:


> Glad you like the shirt... seems you might be familiar with the man who made them for me.  In fact, if you weren't married to him I'd offer to trade.  I think I'd look good in that dress.


Today is your lucky day! I still have it, only worn once! I'm sure you'd be quite fetching in it.
I'll trade it to you for another formosa  :razz:


----------



## sick4x4

there you charles, much better look... lol now you can come out to cali and party with some of us fraternity boys


----------



## Thoth

Gesticulator said:


> Hmmm THAT never made me look any younger...:8o


You don't know how tough it is to take the high road right now and not make an ungentleman-like innuendo filled comment...


----------



## Gesticulator

Thoth said:


> You don't know how tough it is to take the high road right now and not make an ungentleman-like innuendo filled comment...


:8o  :8o  :8o  :8o


----------



## GootySapphire

Me






Me and my lovely girlfriend






Me being me


----------



## conipto

Here is me on top of the lift hill of Millenium Force at Cedar point...  Half a second later I was plumetting 300 feet down, and loving every second. (both of them)

Bill


----------



## Nerri1029

conipto said:


> Here is me on top of the lift hill of Millenium Force at Cedar point...  Half a second later I was plumetting 300 feet down, and loving every second. (both of them)
> 
> Bill


OK Physics Police here.. 

If you fell 300ft.. in free fall it would take you 4.33 seconds..
;P    ;P  

UNLESS of course you were "helped" then a totally diff story
I have a friend who keeps insisting I go to Cedar Point with him..
Looks like a BLAST..


----------



## Sequin

Oh, je suis bored...


----------



## conipto

Nerri1029 said:


> OK Physics Police here..
> 
> If you fell 300ft.. in free fall it would take you 4.33 seconds..
> ;P    ;P
> 
> UNLESS of course you were "helped" then a totally diff story
> I have a friend who keeps insisting I go to Cedar Point with him..
> Looks like a BLAST..


You mean like a cable driven lift (no clacking - just smoothness) that accelerates right before the drop to give you a nice shove over? 

Bill


----------



## edesign

Bill...don't you know bringing cameras on roller coasters is against the rules? 

Good picture...but part of me wants to smack someone upside the head, can't feel good getting smacked in the head by a dropped camera on such a ride...


----------



## conipto

edesign said:


> Bill...don't you know bringing cameras on roller coasters is against the rules?
> 
> Good picture...but part of me wants to smack someone upside the head, can't feel good getting smacked in the head by a dropped camera on such a ride...


She's ridden that coaster enough times to have gotten it tattooed on her back   She knows when to put it away. - Besides, I was the one that got the powerbar sucked out of my pocket on Top Thrill dragster - and it was velcroed shut..

Bill


----------



## Stylopidae

Just out of curiosity, I wonder how a falling powerbar would feel on a roller coaster going full speed?

Would it hurt more than a camera?


----------



## stonemantis

Evil Cheshire said:


> Just out of curiosity, I wonder how a falling powerbar would feel on a roller coaster going full speed?
> 
> Would it hurt more than a camera?


It would put the phrase no pain no gain in my head before I throw it back.

and it depends if the camera is mounted or not too  .


----------



## mackids

Me and my lil' spider lover, my niece maura


----------



## Kar Red Roses

Here goes ~ FIRST POST! ;P 
I need to upload some newer pics - this is two years old >.<


----------



## edesign

odd...i have a night time picture of a merry-go-round on my desktop, slightly blurred but the rest of the pic is sharp. kinda eerie lookin in a way...or maybe i've read too many Stephen King books 

welcome aboard!


----------



## David Burns

Here is me. I need the sunglasses when I come out of my cave.


----------



## Kriegan

Hallo there, My name is Ulrich and I've been following the boards for awhile and I never miss to read an interesting post from all you guys but never took the actual time to post myself...until today! :8o I'm not new to reptiles I used to own a king cobra that I had to give away when i moved :evil: but I definetely not consider myself an expert on tarantulas. I've been keeping some for 2 years now and I love and enjoy taking care of all my kiddies  I recently moved to Atlanta from my home Deutschland a year ago so I'm residing in the U.S. at the moment. I look forward to being part of this great board I admire so much:clap: Vielen danke

Talk to u all later,
my best regards

 Oh yeah I forgot! THis is a decent pic of me back when i had longer hair ;P


----------



## i_love_spiders

hey there, i am attending a school in Atlanta, ive also worked with poisonous snakes just out of North carolina. Before long i will be moving to Atlanta. right now im sitting here in the carolinas listening to depeche mode.


----------



## edesign

i_love_spiders said:


> hey there, i am attending a school in Atlanta, ive also worked with poisonous snakes just out of North carolina. Before long i will be moving to Atlanta. right now im sitting here in the carolinas listening to depeche mode.


is that you in your avatar? :? I don't see a pic  lol


----------



## Kriegan

Hey I_love_spiders  it's cool to know I'll have a snake lover and arachnid freak friend like me in the near future. Downtown Atlanta has some good stuff to offer, one of the world's biggest aquarium, awesome nightclubs and have some of my fav restaurants. Although I must admit  I barely have any time to enjoy the city with all the work I always have and I still can't seem to find any good petshops so I've had to stick with buying crickets and superworms from either petsmart or petco :wall: although I am seriously considering switching to feeding roaches... so we'll see. Anyway, nice to know you'll be my neighbor  and welcome to the boards.

My best regards,
Ulrich Alexander


----------



## Morro_Narcissa

I'm Jen, I have been keeping seriously for only a couple of years, so my collection is still relatively small. We have 17 tarantulas and one Amblypigid (Tailless Whipscorpion, Damon sp.).
We are starting a Tarantula and Arachnid Enthusiast Group in the Dallas-Ft. Worth area, and we have approx. 14-16 members so far. Our first meeting is this Saturday. If anyone is interested, please join our message board for details...
This is hubby and I in our backyard at night a few weeks ago...





silly pic of me





me & our formerly feral kitty


----------



## Lorgakor

Kriegan said:


> Oh yeah I forgot! THis is a decent pic of me back when i had longer hair ;P



Daaaaaaamn! 


That is a very nice picture Ulrich, you have amazingly beautiful eyes. 
Cheers,
Laura


----------



## Galadriel

Welcome Jen!
Is it me, or is this starting to sway towards a female dominated hobby?


----------



## Botar

Galadriel said:


> Welcome Jen!
> Is it me, or is this starting to sway towards a female dominated hobby?



Hey... I'd be all for that.


----------



## Mechanical-Mind

Botar said:


> Hey... I'd be all for that.


Sweet! We can go get those operations _together!!_



Just kidding, I've got Constance to tend to... 


-Matt


----------



## wac764

This is me. 






0.1.0 G.rosea 3.5" My gal Rosie. (how original)






0.1.0  B.vagans 1.5" (Tara) about 2 days before molting-She's much prettier now







I also have 

0.0.1 G.rosea 0.75"
0.0.1 G.aurestriata 0.75"
0.0.1 L.parahybana 0.5"
0.0.1 A.hentzi 0.25"

  I should be receiving, tomorrow, 0.0.1 C.cyanopubescens 1.0", and 0.0.1 P.murinus 2.0-3.0 ". I can't wait for these new pals. I got my first ts just about 6 weeks ago. I can tell that I'm nowhere near done yet. This isn't a hobby it's a habit. 

   Bill ;P


----------



## kellygirl

Here's the most recent one I have of me, from the end of July:


----------



## wicked

Here is a rare one. I am not playing in the dirt *or* acting like a clown. I guess its not so bad, other than that dumb smile/grimace on my face.


----------



## TimV

Today with my favorite animals


----------



## Botar

TimV said:


> Today with my favorite animals


Awesome pic!  I'd be a bit unnerved by that.

Botar


----------



## KUJordan

Here's a pic to give you an idea as to what I looked like 3 weeks ago.  My beard looks more like Charles' (botar's) now.


----------



## Sheri

wicked said:


> Here is a rare one. I am not playing in the dirt *or* acting like a clown. I guess its not so bad, other than that dumb smile/grimace on my face.



LOL, I get used to seeing pictures of you with critters in them. 
I guess you're like me and not so into the wearing a dress thing.


----------



## wicked

Sheri said:


> LOL, I get used to seeing pictures of you with critters in them.
> I guess you're like me and not so into the wearing a dress thing.


Hi Sheri   

  LOL yep, I have to have a reason to put on a dress. My idea of good clothes are jeans that don't have holes and a shirt with buttons.


----------



## Keith Richard

Me feeling demob happy since I've wrapped up business in Europe and am soon to head home for Monday.


----------



## Gesticulator

Sheri said:


> LOL, I get used to seeing pictures of you with critters in them.
> I guess you're like me and not so into the wearing a dress thing.





wicked said:


> Hi Sheri
> 
> LOL yep, I have to have a reason to put on a dress. My idea of good clothes are jeans that don't have holes and a shirt with buttons.


I third that!!!! For some reason I need someting between my le..... 
No, that doesn't sound right. Lets just say I am not comfortable in a dress and prefer each leg have its own covering.


----------



## Fini

Botar said:


> Awesome pic!  I'd be a bit unnerved by that.
> 
> Botar


As long as you don't smell like bananas you'll be alright.


----------



## Botar

Fini said:


> As long as you don't smell like bananas you'll be alright.



Great!  $15.00 on new Banana cologne wasted... what was I thinking?


----------



## jojobear

*Jojobear's Pic*

Well I finally am biting the bullet and submitting pics of my self. Here are a few from my recent recent rafting trip down the Colorado River through the Grand Canyon.

On the South Rim.




In the Canyon on day 1 of a 15 day rafting trip through the Grand Canyon




Me and the rest of the group on day 15 and 220 miles later and still smiling and wearing the same outfit I had on day 1.


----------



## edesign

beautiful...looks like you were all having a lot of fun!


----------



## SnakeManJohn

*After shower shot.*






*New piercings.*






*Dad and I messing around in walmart.*






*Kinda old.*


----------



## Dev

Well here is me in london last year. (near the eye)


View attachment 57545


----------



## tarcan

Hey, never posted a picture here! Here are 2 of myself and Amanda (The Red Queen)

First pic at my aunt's wedding a few years ago...

The second is taken in Port of Spain (Trinidad) earlier this year, at the same place we got married in December 2004, was nice to revisit this special place.

Martin


----------



## Thoth

Decided to most a more recent pic. 
Me with a stupid look on my face and my better looking siblings


----------



## Becky

I just noticed i've not posted any of me yet lol (when i have you'll all wish i hadnt!! LMAO!!) :? 

Anyways!! This is me! Taken at the pub...with my m8s groovy pink cowboy hat on  







And me on my horse:


----------



## Fingolfin

Here is myself at a costume ball in New Zealand a couple weeks ago....


----------



## Stylopidae

Becky, you are incredibly hot.


----------



## Theraphosidae

That's my girlfriend you're talking about


----------



## MRL

Theraphosidae said:


> That's my girlfriend you're talking about


----------



## Stylopidae

Theraphosidae said:


> That's my girlfriend you're talking about


Then I guess you're lucky I'm on the US side of the pond ;P


----------



## Gigas

After that comment EC i think you should be happy your over that side of the pond andd not over here lol


----------



## Stylopidae

Gigus said:


> After that comment EC i think you should be happy your over that side of the pond andd not over here lol


Partially why I said it 

(right about now, I'm hoping either everybody realizes this a joke, or Theraphosidae can't swim)


----------



## Becky

Evil Cheshire said:


> Becky, you are incredibly hot.



  *blushes*


----------



## Becky

Evil Cheshire said:


> Then I guess you're lucky I'm on the US side of the pond ;P


LMAO!!! You'd have HUGE competition competing with john  And i don't think you'd win  no-one would!!  ;P so stop quarrelling you too  Sheez...MEN!!!


----------



## Loaf

:} :} :} I Think You Are All Hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:} :} :}


----------



## Stylopidae

Loaf said:


> :} :} :} I Think You Are All Hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:} :} :}


I don't see a pic of you on here yet. Post one up...I may even hit on YOU


----------



## moricollins

Evil Cheshire said:


> I don't see a pic of you on here yet. Post one up...I may even hit on YOU


Why wouldn't that surprise me?  You're like the second coming of       me....


----------



## Kriegan

Lorgakor said:


> Daaaaaaamn!
> 
> 
> That is a very nice picture Ulrich, you have amazingly beautiful eyes.
> Cheers,
> Laura


 Whoa how did I miss this post *blushes* Thank you, I needed the ego boost lol i've been feeling kinda old and neurotic lately:wall:  so this makes me smile, you're words are very kind


----------



## becca81

moricollins said:


> Why wouldn't that surprise me?  You're like the second coming of       me....


OMG.. you're right!   

I'm not sure AB can handle more than one Mori.


----------



## Drachenjager

*Mr and Mrs Drachenjager *

The Beauty











The Beast


----------



## Tony

moricollins said:


> Why wouldn't that surprise me?  You're like the second coming of       me....


I didnt think there Was a second coming of Mori....Hey, that's the rumour.....


----------



## Stylopidae

Thought I'd repost a pic of me here since I've not yet had a pic in this particular WBTC.


----------



## Alice

i'll have to second the beautiful eyes on kriegan - i LIKE beautiful eyes (anyone here seen the crow? ;P)

 shame about the hair, though.  

actually there's no picture of me. i mean it - none. the most recent are the ones my mom keeps hidden, and they were taken 10 years ago...

but we'll see, maybe i'll get to have somebody take some...


----------



## Kriegan

Alice said:


> i'll have to second the beautiful eyes on kriegan - i LIKE beautiful eyes (anyone here seen the crow? ;P)
> 
> shame about the hair, though.
> 
> actually there's no picture of me. i mean it - none. the most recent are the ones my mom keeps hidden, and they were taken 10 years ago...
> 
> but we'll see, maybe i'll get to have somebody take some...


 (*blushes*and winks at you)  Thank you very much, I bet your mann is crazy to take some pics of you and you don't let him:}


----------



## Alice

that's right, i don't let him . and why should i? 

btw, i wouldn't REALLY eat your eyes, i just liked the movie very much .


----------



## pronty

ok.. I haven't scared you yet on this thread so here we go  

This is me on the local water tower. I live in one of those 4 buildings in the background.


----------



## Crested Lady

Me with Nero on my head.  (Sorry guys, it's a gecko... not a tarantula.)


----------



## Gigas

Just wait till EC gets her 
Welcome to the Boards


----------



## DavidRS

Crested Lady said:


> Me with Nero on my head.  (Sorry guys, it's a gecko... not a tarantula.)





Gigus said:


> Just wait till EC gets her
> Welcome to the Boards


EC is a day late and a dollar short. Us old guys have finely tuned hotness detectors.


----------



## Derekool

I guess i wiil have have to sub in...

Hey Crested Lady 

So you live in colorado... 
Maybe we should hang somtime and talk spiders or cresties for that matter... 
Do you live in the denver area? You ever Heard or Scails and tails? 
You should come in sometime and ask for Derek, But introduce yourself as crested lady.
Or just shoot me a PM sometime...


----------



## Kriegan

Gentlemen, read her introduction this nice lady is married 

" Hello, 

My name is Sarah Milroy. I'm 23 and I live in Colorado with about a zillion geckos and 2 tarantulas.

Suprisingly enough, I have severe arachnophobia... but tarantulas just don't bother me as much as the other "creepy crawlies". (They're furry... so they can't be THAT bad. Lol. ) I've always been fascinated by tarantulas, and was just recently able to convince the *spouse* to let me get one. Once he agreed to one, what was one more? I currently have one B. albopilosum and one A. versicolor... and plan on picking up a few others as well. Nice to meet everyone! "


----------



## Derekool

Kriegan said:


> Gentlemen, read her introduction this nice lady is married
> 
> " Hello,
> 
> My name is Sarah Milroy. I'm 23 and I live in Colorado with about a zillion geckos and 2 tarantulas.
> 
> Suprisingly enough, I have severe arachnophobia... but tarantulas just don't bother me as much as the other "creepy crawlies". (They're furry... so they can't be THAT bad. Lol. ) I've always been fascinated by tarantulas, and was just recently able to convince the *spouse* to let me get one. Once he agreed to one, what was one more? I currently have one B. albopilosum and one A. versicolor... and plan on picking up a few others as well. Nice to meet everyone! "


Did i say anything sexual or hit on her? Its just nice to see other enthusiest in CO, and actually talk face to face.
But my bad...


----------



## Stylopidae

DavidRS said:


> EC is a day late and a dollar short. Us old guys have finely tuned hotness detectors.





Kriegan said:


> Gentlemen, read her introduction this nice lady is married


Just a day late


----------



## Alice

lol, it's good my bf knows he came after the spiders... ;P


----------



## The Shadow




----------



## Crested Lady

Derekool said:


> You ever Heard or Scails and tails?
> You should come in sometime and ask for Derek, But introduce yourself as crested lady.
> Or just shoot me a PM sometime...



I have heard of Scales and Tails.   Will you be attending the November 11th show?  I'll be a vendor there and it's always good to meet fellow hobbyists.  Be sure to stop by and introduce yourself!  (I'd leave my booth, but it seems as though I'll probably be vending by myself this time.  God knows what will disappear from my table if I leave.  Lol!)


----------



## Scott C.

Hello Beauty, and the Beast,
Those were some really cool pics. Thanks for sharing them. 
Scott


----------



## Derekool

Yeah I should be there and will stop by your booth for sure.
This show should be alot better than the last...


----------



## fingersoup




----------



## crawldad

*Every good man*

has a GREAT woman behind him.  Mine is "tolerant" of most my critters.  Except for this one, my female Pulchra that she insists she holds at every opportunity.  A public THANK YOU for all you put up with. :worship:  :clap:


----------



## becca81

My kids and I starting this year's pumpkin...







My daughter earlier today riding one of those machine horses at the store...


----------



## novato

I am the big guy.


----------



## Texas Blonde

Nice bike.  Thats the ZX14 right?  How does it handle with out a steering dampener?

Oh, thats a cool car too.


----------



## Cmendel

Hey all I'm new to these boards, I've been interested in spider's most of my life. Finally getting into T's. I've been doing a lot of research on them latley, mostly from these boards.

I'm ordering myself a femle G. Aureostriata very soon =]

I will be posting pic's and the like for everyone to see how I'm doing on raising my first T:} 


http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/8557/menr9.jpg

Yeah yeah, I know I'll look like i'm 12, actually going to be 18 in December ;P


----------



## Dr Pies

Here's me.. Excuse the wife's idea of artism.


----------



## Kriegan

Dr Pies said:


> Here's me.. Excuse the wife's idea of artism.


LOL!! That's how i look after a rough night


----------



## Aunt Ant

Hey artism's cool. nice bod

Well, I changed my avatar for now. It's the boyfriend's idea of artism  He took my myspace pic too 
I'm gonna miss my Simpsons avatar (it was Parasite, from eastern europe's favorite cat 'n mouse team!)


----------



## Sheri

becca81 said:


> My daughter earlier today riding one of those machine horses at the store...


Which store?


----------



## becca81

Sheri said:


> Which store?


Damn.  You have the entire store memorized, don't you?


----------



## antman

TimV said:


> Today with my favorite animals


Wow, that is awsome. WHere do you keep your bees?


----------



## antman

Here are a few older pics of me. I'll have to get newer ones.


----------



## Gesticulator

becca81 said:


> Damn.  You have the entire store memorized, don't you?


Oh, Sheri.......


----------



## wyllomoon

Hi, I'm new here. I have no digital camera and this is probably the only photo I've tried to take of myself in years... with a webcam at that  . Sorry it's so blurry. Best I can do for now.







Lisa


----------



## DavidRS

wyllomoon said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I have no digital camera and this is probably the only photo I've tried to take of myself in years... with a webcam at that  . Sorry it's so blurry. Best I can do for now.
> Lisa


You sure won't get any complaints from me


----------



## Freddie

pronty said:


> ok.. I haven't scared you yet on this thread so here we go


Aaaargh!
You're still alive!
You should be dead.


----------



## Scott C.

Here is an updated pic for volume 3:





Take care all you beautiful people.
Scott


----------



## sick4x4

wyllomoon said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I have no digital camera and this is probably the only photo I've tried to take of myself in years... with a webcam at that  . Sorry it's so blurry. Best I can do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa


dreads, now thats sick!!! in the good way lol, not the other


----------



## skinheaddave

This picture serves four purposes:

1)  To provide an updated picture of myself for this thread.
2)  To provide a picture of my jungle carpet python for the thread in NSSW.
3)  To display my fantastic shirt from Botar.
4)  To illustrate what happens when you don't set the white balance on your camera.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## rex_arachne

what's in the fish tank?


----------



## funnylori

*Lori - Me*

Okay. This is what I look like. I have to credit my little brother's friend Chrispy for this picture.


----------



## Stylopidae

SHD...do you wax your head?


----------



## edesign

Evil Cheshire said:


> SHD...do you wax your head?


i'm gonna go out on a limb and say no, it's a natural shine  My head does the same thing when I shave it...but since I usually just buzz it as close as possible it's not quite as pronounced, but still shines

lori, can i join you on cloud 9? This shiraz-cabernet wine isn't quite getting me there...cloud 7 I think  need some other natural ingredient to boost me up two clouds  (EC...no, i'm not hitting on her. that's your job, i'm disappointed in you lol)

btw lori...do you ski or snowboard? If so, get some runs in for me this winter...haven't been able to do that in years


----------



## Keith Richard

skinheaddave said:


> This picture serves four purposes:
> 
> 1)  To provide an updated picture of myself for this thread.
> 2)  To provide a picture of my jungle carpet python for the thread in NSSW.
> 3)  To display my fantastic shirt from Botar.
> 4)  To illustrate what happens when you don't set the white balance on your camera.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave



Very, circa "Fight" Rob Halford! Cool.


----------



## funnylori

Sure, there is plenty of room on cloud 9 for guests. I pay for my membership though, it takes a couple of frappachinos a day, plus lots of tarantulas to play with - it breaks my budget but I wont give it up. I have been snowboarding once... If falling down the bunny hill a few times years ago counts... I might have some extra money to go this year though... It has been snowing like crazy on the mountain. So if I get to go, then sure I'll do a couple of runs for you  and if I can get it on tape, it will be a hilarious shot of me doing cartwheels down the hill.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Here's the best bug-related picture of me I have access to at the moment . . . this was in Costa Rica about two years ago.  I only found this guy because one of the leaves looked out of place on a plant we were walking by near Peurto Jimenez.  Katydids make weird noises when they're flying.

Pardon the sweat and peeling sunburn.

Now who's hitting on FunnyLori?


----------



## Thoth

Keef said:


> Very, circa "Fight" Rob Halford! Cool.


THATS IT!!!  Its been killing me I kept thinking he looks familiar, just could not place who he looked like.


----------



## skinheaddave

rex_arachne said:


> what's in the fish tank?


The 30 gallon on the bottom has comets, guppies and a big pleco.  There are two tanks above.  One has a midnight catfish, the other a clown pleco.  I am currently setting up a peruvian tank of sorts in my office into which the catfish will go -- but with all the other stuff going on right now it is very slow going.



Evil Cheshire said:


> SHD...do you wax your head?


Nope.  Just shave it when I'm not too lazy (in which case I just buzz).



Keef said:


> Very, circa "Fight" Rob Halford! Cool.


Did he also get lazy about shaving? 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## william

*hi every one*

me and mataya;P 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 58859


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I wanna pet beetle that big!!


----------



## Stylopidae

Oh, yeah. The ONE time I don't hit on a taken chick who has her picture in this thread...

...or one who doesn't


----------



## sick4x4

IHeartMantids said:


> Here's the best bug-related picture of me I have access to at the moment . . . this was in Costa Rica about two years ago.  I only found this guy because one of the leaves looked out of place on a plant we were walking by near Peurto Jimenez.  Katydids make weird noises when they're flying.
> 
> Pardon the sweat and peeling sunburn.
> 
> Now who's hitting on FunnyLori?


that looks like a few grasshopper species we have here in cali


----------



## edesign

funnylori said:


> Sure, there is plenty of room on cloud 9 for guests. I pay for my membership though, it takes a couple of frappachinos a day, plus lots of tarantulas to play with - it breaks my budget but I wont give it up. I have been snowboarding once... If falling down the bunny hill a few times years ago counts... I might have some extra money to go this year though... It has been snowing like crazy on the mountain. So if I get to go, then sure I'll do a couple of runs for you  and if I can get it on tape, it will be a hilarious shot of me doing cartwheels down the hill.


hmmm...i don't do coffee. Was thinking about buying 5 GBB's and keep em until I figured out which was a female and selling the other 4 (I miss mine...ended up being a male and I sent it out for breeding, no sac though  ).

And going once is more than none! More than I've done in a few years at least lol

mantids...nobody dude, i was just giving EC a hard time  How was Costa Rica? I've considered going (had semiserious plans this spring but ended up having to scrap em), one of my uncles has been there and loved it...and it's cheap! Relatively anyway lol.


----------



## dragon_ian_uk

Haven't been around in a while (hectic lifestyle and all that....  )
but since the thread is here I might as well post.







Excuse the sun burn, we Scots don't handle the sun too well. :wall:


----------



## Socrates

dragon_ian_uk said:


> Excuse the sun burn, we Scots don't handle the sun too well. :wall:


 Ian, is that picture taken in Egypt?    WOW!!!!

---
Wendy
---


----------



## dragon_ian_uk

Yup, was taken at Luxor temple (strangely enough in Luxor).
Great place, seeing Karnak and the Valley of the Kings were
two of the most impressive moments of my life so far. :worship: 

Those ancient Egyptians sure knew how to make tourist attractions !!


----------



## Socrates

dragon_ian_uk said:


> Yup, was taken at Luxor temple (strangely enough in Luxor).
> Great place, seeing Karnak and the Valley of the Kings were
> two of the most impressive moments of my life so far. :worship:
> 
> Those ancient Egyptians sure knew how to make tourist attractions !!



I honestly admit - I am SO jealous.  Egypt is a place I really, really would love to see.  Please, could you possibly share more pictures for me to drool over? :8o 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## edesign

Socrates said:


> Please, could you possibly share more pictures for me to drool over? :8o


...of Egypt, right?


----------



## Mr. Mordax

edesign . . . I was just joking, I knew it was all in good fun. 

Anywho, Costa Rica was great.  We stayed a couple nights in Monteverde, and about a week in Puerto Jimenez on the Osa Penninsula.  Both places I went on a night tour and found plenty of cool bugs.  I even found a few during the day 

Click on my homepage link on my public profile -- a bunch of those pictures are bug pictures I took in Costa Rica, though there's quite a few from my apartment as well.  The big _B. smithi_ coming out of its hole was at Monteverde.


----------



## Thoth

IHeartMantids said:


> The big _B. smithi_ coming out of its hole was at Monteverde.


Actually thats a _Megaphobema mesomelas_ a rather desirable spider in the hobbby. I hope to see a few when I head down to CR this winter.


----------



## Socrates

edesign said:


> ...of Egypt, right?


  ROFLMAO     You have NO idea how I needed this laugh.

Yes, of Egypt.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Thoth said:


> Actually thats a _Megaphobema mesomelas_ a rather desirable spider in the hobbby. I hope to see a few when I head down to CR this winter.


It is?  Wow, shows what I know.:?   All I knew was that it had 8 legs and was red and black.  And freakishly cool to see it coming out of its burrow when the guide poked a stick in there (the burrow, not the tarantula).


----------



## moricollins

My girlfriend Chantelle and I (she's an arachnophile now too  )


----------



## Princess_Peach

*Of Course...*



moricollins said:


> My girlfriend Chantelle and I (she's an arachnophile now too  )


I wouldn't have any of my beautiful babies without my sweetie, but of course everyone knows how sweet Mori is


----------



## TheImperator

*I*

This is me and my band of brothers in Fort Leonard Wood, MO. We were going through BCT. Taken Last year.







This is me today. I was walking up my stairs until a friend surprised me with a camera shot.







This is where "The Imperator" and his Invertabrates live...its a house shaped like a Mushroom, and thats my car and truck.







More will come if I choose to.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

funnylori said:


> Okay. This is what I look like. I have to credit my little brother's friend Chrispy for this picture.


Lori, just have to congratulate you on being totally cute without being covered in an inch of makeup or wearing hoochie mama clothes.  Go on with your bad self.


----------



## Thoth

PinkZebraBooty said:


> ... or wearing hoochie mama clothes.  Go on with your bad self.


Avatar?? :? or should I not ask (or do I even want to know the answer :8o )


----------



## prey

*Jeff Burris, Tampa FL   US*


----------



## DavidRS

funnylori said:


> Okay. This is what I look like. I have to credit my little brother's friend Chrispy for this picture.





PinkZebraBooty said:


> Lori, just have to congratulate you on being totally cute without being covered in an inch of makeup or wearing hoochie mama clothes.  Go on with your bad self.


I wholeheartedly agree. I'm also a sucker for redheads.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Thoth said:


> Avatar?? :? or should I not ask (or do I even want to know the answer :8o )


Thoth, the avatar is me the night I won a Bettie Page lookalike contest.  It's a classic pinup girl outfit, not exactly hoochie mama attire, but maybe the line is not there in anyone's head but mine. 

Anyway, even if I _was _a hoochie mama, I'd still be allowed to compliment Lori on her natural good looks.


----------



## sick4x4

PinkZebraBooty said:


> Thoth, the avatar is me the night I won a Bettie Page lookalike contest.  It's a classic pinup girl outfit, not exactly hoochie mama attire, but maybe the line is not there in anyone's head but mine.
> 
> Anyway, even if I _was _a hoochie mama, I'd still be allowed to compliment Lori on her natural good looks.


hot lol......almost makes me wish i was older lol


----------



## Mr. Mordax

PinkZebraBooty said:


> Lori, just have to congratulate you on being totally cute without being covered in an inch of makeup or wearing hoochie mama clothes.





DavidRS said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. I'm also a sucker for redheads.





PinkZebraBooty said:


> I'd still be allowed to compliment Lori on her natural good looks.


   

;P


----------



## funnylori

*Blush* Well, thank you for the compliments.  I never wear make up, I feel is mostly a waste of time, money, and it doesn't fool anybody... And I typically dress conservatively (unless it is a Misfits concert or a showing of The Rocky Horror Picture Show). But I only see myself as a spastic arachnophile, I don't spend a lot of time in front of a mirror, hence the hat... 

And if you think I am cute, you should see my baby tarantulas...


----------



## DavidRS

funnylori said:


> And if you think I am cute, you should see my baby tarantulas...


Ok, show some pics of red-headed slings, then I'll give you my final opinion.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

sick4x4 said:


> hot lol......almost makes me wish i was older lol


I have a t shirt that reads "Feminists <EDIT> Better."  Same thing applies to thirtysomethings... alas, neither is something one can believe until they have experienced it themselves.


----------



## ErikH

PinkZebraBooty said:


> I have a t shirt that reads "Feminists <EDIT> Better."  Same thing applies to thirtysomethings... alas, neither is something one can believe until they have experienced it themselves.


You don't have to convince me.  Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Thoth

PinkZebraBooty said:


> Thoth, the avatar is me the night I won a Bettie Page lookalike contest.  It's a classic pinup girl outfit, not exactly hoochie mama attire, but maybe the line is not there in anyone's head but mine.
> 
> Anyway, even if I _was _a hoochie mama, I'd still be allowed to compliment Lori on her natural good looks.


No I have the same sort of line between classic pin up girl outfit (a la Vargas girls et c.) and trashy hootchie mama wear. I'm sorry and did not mean to imply in anyway you're a hootchie mama (just my attempt at being a wiseass), and you won't hear any complaints from me on any complements to Lori.

Though to me leopard skin bathing suit is the quintessential Bettie Page look. Oh and good job winning.


----------



## IguanaMama

And at fortysomething I figure it's my genus IQ, sarcastic wit and been around the block (not to mention to hell and back a few times) world view that's going to hold people's attention, not the amount of dye in my naturally graying hair and blush on my ashen cheeks.  And at your age, funnylori, I also didn't wear make-up and it didn't hold me back so-GO GET EM!


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

IguanaMama said:


> And at fortysomething I figure it's my *genus *IQ,


The irony! It burns!

Just kidding, I know that was just a typo. Or you are an expert on a narrow portion of scientific classification.

Oh, and I'll second your thoughts on makeup not being absolutely necessary. But you shouldn't write off being 40+ as being detrimental to appearance either.


----------



## tattoo_rebel

PinkZebraBooty said:


> Thoth, the avatar is me the night I won a Bettie Page lookalike contest.  It's a classic pinup girl outfit


but betty paige looks like a hoochie mama why would you wanna imitate her and then preach to youngsters not to wear what you're wearing lol don't ya think it's somewhat hypocritical?


----------



## Tony

PinkZebraBooty said:


> Thoth, the avatar is me the night I won a Bettie Page lookalike *contest*.  It's a classic pinup girl outfit,* not exactly hoochie mama attire*, but maybe the line is not there in anyone's head but mine.
> 
> Anyway, *even if I was a hoochie mama*, I'd still be allowed to compliment Lori on her natural good looks.





tattoo_rebel said:


> but betty paige looks like a hoochie mama why would you wanna imitate her and then preach to youngsters not to wear what you're wearing lol don't ya think it's somewhat hypocritical?


I think she answered all your questions already


----------



## funnylori

Who knew one picture could cause such a stir...


----------



## Leviticus

Nice thread, lots of awesome pictures and interesting comments lmao. Here is a pic of me just chillin at the computer. I'll post another one when I decide to shave.


----------



## IguanaMama

Tim Benzedrine said:


> The irony! It burns!
> 
> Just kidding, I know that was just a typo. Or you are an expert on a narrow portion of scientific classification.
> 
> Oh, and I'll second your thoughts on makeup not being absolutely necessary. But you shouldn't write off being 40+ as being detrimental to appearance either.


Hehe, I'm just used to writing genus, species all the time.  And just to clarify, in my opinion, there's nothing wrong with make-up and hoogchie-choochie looks (I bet I spelled that wrong too) either, to each his own, viva la difference! It's what makes the world go round, give peace a chance and all the other expressions I can't think of before I've had my first cup of coffee.  You just do what works best for  you.


----------



## BugToxin

All this talk about hoochie mamma fashion and no examples.  I for one would love some pictures so that I could have a better understanding of what you are all discussing.:drool: 

_*And before anyone even suggests it, you do *NOT* want to see me dressed up as a hoochie pappa._


----------



## Stylopidae

BugToxin said:


> All this talk about hoochie mamma fashion and no examples.  I for one would love some pictures so that I could have a better understanding of what you are all discussing.:drool:


Here you go:


----------



## BugToxin

You are way hotter than I had imagined Mr. Cheshire.


----------



## sick4x4

PinkZebraBooty said:


> I have a t shirt that reads "Feminists <EDIT> Better."  Same thing applies to thirtysomethings... alas, neither is something one can believe until they have experienced it themselves.


lol well........


----------



## Texas Blonde

BugToxin said:


> You are way hotter than I had imagined Mr. Cheshire.



Thats not EC....thats Pyst (Mike Todd)


----------



## xgrafcorex

TheImperator said:


> This is me and my band of brothers in Fort Leonard Wood, MO. We were going through BCT. Taken Last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me today. I was walking up my stairs until a friend surprised me with a camera shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where "The Imperator" and his Invertabrates live...its a house shaped like a Mushroom, and thats my car and truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More will come if I choose to.


nice supra!  turbo? any extras?   my old roommate had a late 80s or early 90s supra that was pretty fun to drive.  it was a little worn out, but it had lots of mods...it was n/a though...but still great fun (especially compared to my civic   )  oh yea, and welcome to the boards.


----------



## DavidRS

funnylori said:


> Who knew one picture could cause such a stir...


I think it's the red hair.:}


----------



## TheImperator

xgrafcorex said:


> nice supra!  turbo? any extras?   my old roommate had a late 80s or early 90s supra that was pretty fun to drive.  it was a little worn out, but it had lots of mods...it was n/a though...but still great fun (especially compared to my civic   )  oh yea, and welcome to the boards.


My Supra is a Turbo 7M-GTE. The only extra I have on it is a Turbo K&N FIPK Turbo Intake, replaced the CATS with a Downpipe and Testpipe, and a BLITZ NUR Exhaust.

My friend also has a MKIII Supra but with alot more mods than mine, we nicknamed it "The Beast" because his supra pushes 650+ bhp. I love Supras so much, I plan to own the newer Gens of the Supra (MKIV) but those are pretty pricey and hard to find.


----------



## Gesticulator

Texas Blonde said:


> Thats not EC....thats Pyst (Mike Todd)


ROFL
Mike, I knew your were HOT, but whoa.....


----------



## Stylopidae

Gesticulator said:


> ROFL
> Mike, I knew your were HOT, but whoa.....



Yeah...you wouldn't believe what airbrushing can do ;P


----------



## Immortal_sin

*what's left of my hair!*

Here's me just before shaving the rest of my head tonight....it was all falling out.
Plus, a couple of the new wig dos I bought yesterday too!
I am a woman of many hairdos!


----------



## Keith Richard

You look fabulous Holley! Great to hear from again.

Best.


----------



## Thoth

Immortal_sin said:


> Here's me just before shaving the rest of my head tonight....it was all falling out.
> Plus, a couple of the new wig dos I bought yesterday too!
> I am a woman of many hairdos!


You definitely have an Annie Lennox thing going with the first pic and you're looking hot, I think the smiles got a lot to do with it (being a red head in the third one doesn't hurt  ) . 

Think of yourself as the ABs version of Alias


----------



## Gesticulator

Holley, You  are a knock out no matter what's on top of your head!!!!!! Love the second wig, btw.


----------



## Loaf

Immortal Sin, 
Nice to see another Oregonian on here!!!!!!!!!! YOU'RE STUNNING!
I became a member not too long ago, maybe we can get together and I can rack your brain!!!!!!!
Loaf    AKA    Sophia


----------



## Immortal_sin

Loaf said:


> Immortal Sin,
> Nice to see another Oregonian on here!!!!!!!!!! YOU'RE STUNNING!
> I became a member not too long ago, maybe we can get together and I can rack your brain!!!!!!!
> Loaf    AKA    Sophia


ah, welcome to AB 
Nice to see another Oregonian on here, there are quite a few of us.
We've actually had get togethers before, but it's been a long long time.
PM me if you want, and maybe we can get together and talk about tarantulas!


----------



## brokenpole

*What is on your nose?*

Holley...

You could have knocked the booger off your nose before you took the pictures!!!!!

Sparky


----------



## crawldad

You are ABSOTIVELY  POSOLUTELY a knockout Holley!!  And the nose jewelry is a very nice accent.  Like the rest of us here, I've sent posative thoughts, and little prayers your way since we first learned of your health.  I do hope you are doing as well as you look, 'cause you look awsome!  :worship::clap: :worship: :clap: :worship:


----------



## skinheaddave

One of us.  One of us.  One of us.  ;P

Actually I like the second wig. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Henry Kane

Hey Holley! Both wigs look sweet. The haircut pic is very tough looking. :} 
Miss you a ton, girl! Hope you've had a chance to run some rounds through the barrel sometime. Still cherishing the H&k. Drop a line if you get a chance or an e-mail or whatever.

L8r. 

G.


----------



## Natemass

since i have a new username heres my stupid face


----------



## funnylori

Hello Holly! I am Lori, I was over at Dean's the other day picking up a few T's and a guy there asked me if I knew you. I didn't get his name  but he was very nice. So, here I go introducing myself, I live in Hillsboro, am 46 days away from turning 21, and a bit excentric ... 
These are my babies:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=81481


----------



## Halgeir

Oh well, he's an old picture of me.


----------



## jimmyx36

Here's yours truly if you're curious to match a name and a face

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y72/coolguy36/DSC00564.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y72/coolguy36/12-4-06013.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y72/coolguy36/12-4-06007.jpg


----------



## xgrafcorex

not sure that i've posted on in this thread...regardless i haven't posted one in a while.  heres one from tonight of my craziest snake.  not very big..but he (i just found out he was a he tonight) has the worst attitude of my three snakes.  the only one to strike or bite me.  hes pretty calm though once i've had him out of his tank for a minute.  

edit..its an okeetee corn snake.


----------



## Snake_Eyes




----------



## tjhammerhead




----------



## Texas Blonde

tjhammerhead said:


>


Wow.  You really look like Dante Hicks from Clerks.


----------



## tjhammerhead

Texas Blonde said:


> Wow.  You really look like Dante Hicks from Clerks.


Oh man that hurts! Here are some semi-newer ones. LOL!


----------



## Texas Blonde

tjhammerhead said:


> Oh man that hurts! Here are some semi-newer ones. LOL!


I didnt mean it as an insult at all.  He is one of my favorite movie characters.  I think its cool, lol.


----------



## Sheri

First Christmas actually together (like in the same country).


----------



## Sleepwalkah

That's me (at the one & only Summerjam 2006):



Greetz
Joscha


----------



## Thoth

Sheri said:


> First Christmas actually together (like in the same country).


When did you dump Lelle for Aragorn? ;P


----------



## Stylopidae

A few recent pics of me


----------



## ShadowBlade

Oh well, here's a pic of my ugly mug-
View attachment 59448


----------



## Socrates

ShadowBlade said:


> Oh well, here's a pic of my ugly mug-


Ugly mug?  Where????  You're a handsome young man, Shadowblade, who's apparently good friends with some heavy duty weights.   Do you take any supplements?  My oldest (18) is a lifter as well, and now that football season is over he's looking to improve his shape.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## edie

i'm new 

me & ophelia last year 






me yesterday






and me and my friend daniel


----------



## jimmyx36

Figured out how to directly post them this time...





So that's me playin the big black thing


----------



## ShadowBlade

Socrates said:


> Do you take any supplements?


Nah, just power/weightlifting. 



Socrates said:


> My oldest (18) is a lifter as well, and now that football season is over he's looking to improve his shape.


Unfortunately, none of my martial arts classes or tournaments take any seasonal breaks, so its whatever I can fit in  .


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Sheri, if you haven't used that group picture as a Christmas card, you should!


----------



## xgrafcorex

edie said:


> i'm new
> 
> me & ophelia last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me and my friend daniel


welcome to the boards!   i hope you got your old head back from yesterday. ;P


----------



## syndicate

nice pics edie welcome to tha forum 
must be nice to live out there and be able to see some tarantulas in the wild


----------



## edie

syndicate said:


> nice pics edie welcome to tha forum
> must be nice to live out there and be able to see some tarantulas in the wild


thank you! i love the insects we have here. i've only seen one wild tarantula though, i haven't been able to go out to the desert much with school


----------



## Lorgakor

Kriegan said:


> Whoa how did I miss this post *blushes* Thank you, I needed the ego boost lol i've been feeling kinda old and neurotic lately:wall:  so this makes me smile, you're words are very kind



I'm sorry I missed your reply, I don't look at this thread that often. I actually edited that post from what it really said!  I'm glad I could make you smile. Seriously though, you look like a model. 
I looked at your profile, I'm exactly two months older than you, to the day! Bit of a useless fact there for ya! 
Cheers,
Laura


----------



## FOOTBALL FAN

xgrafcorex said:


> not sure that i've posted on in this thread...regardless i haven't posted one in a while.  heres one from tonight of my craziest snake.  not very big..but he (i just found out he was a he tonight) has the worst attitude of my three snakes.  the only one to strike or bite me.  hes pretty calm though once i've had him out of his tank for a minute.
> 
> edit..its an okeetee corn snake.


whats the difference between that and a Carolina corn??


----------



## xgrafcorex

FOOTBALL FAN said:


> whats the difference between that and a Carolina corn??


i'm not really sure that i've heard of a carolina corn..but i guess thats no surprise since its a common name.  all i know about the okeetees are that their saddles have thicker black borders than a normal corn.


----------



## Joe

Just about any normal phase corn snake with deep red blotches and well-defined black borders is called an Okeetee these days, but the name originally referred to corns found in the vicinity of Okeetee Hunt Club, or in the Jasper County, South Carolina area in general. As far as I know, it was the first locale-specific snake to become popular in the hobby.


----------



## Kriegan

Lorgakor said:


> I looked at your profile, I'm exactly two months older than you, to the day! Bit of a useless fact there for ya!


I looked at yours too, not a useless fact 

Regards,
Ulrich


----------



## Loaf

*Loaf's PIctures*

Ok I know I've posted this first pic before and after much debate I decided to  post a couple more








Holy moly, there's a lizard crawling up my wall






Here's one of my just loafin' around


----------



## Stylopidae

edie said:


> i'm new


Hey...welcome to the boards


----------



## -Sarah-

*I suppose an update's appropriate!*

Okay, so I was terrified of this new hairstyle as I'd only gotten my hair chopped off once before and it was this short (and I was nine years old at the time!) but it was time for two updated photos with my short hair. The first one is with a picture of my boyfriend Mark and me - and how long my hair was then (sorry, you can't see it very well) and the second is another black and white from my webcam. Can you tell I have a thing for classic black and white photos?  

-Sarah


----------



## ShadowBlade

Sarah_88 said:


> Can you tell I have a thing for classic black and white photos?


Wow, you're pretty!


----------



## -Sarah-

ShadowBlade said:


> Wow, you're pretty!



ShadowBlade,

Thanks for the compliment. I've had a few people tell me that, but I think it's just a way for them to be nice to me  

-Sarah


----------



## ShadowBlade

Sarah_88 said:


> I've had a *few* people tell me that


Only a few? Yeah right, come on.


----------



## -Sarah-

ShadowBlade said:


> Only a few? Yeah right, come on.



Fine, you win. I don't really know because I don't keep count  


-Sarah


----------



## ShadowBlade

Oh yeah I know.. I'm just jokin' around.


----------



## -Sarah-

ShadowBlade said:


> Oh yeah I know.. I'm just jokin' around.



I know. I was serious though: they're so far and few I forget  (just kidding; but, it always pays to maintain a good sense of humour)

-Sarah


----------



## ShadowBlade

Sarah_88 said:


> they're so far and few I forget  (just kidding;


Figured you were kiddin', otherwise us hillbillies would have to go down and slap up some of them Virginia boys.


----------



## cryosi

Hi all heres me.


----------



## -Sarah-

ShadowBlade said:


> Figured you were kiddin', otherwise us hillbillies would have to go down and slap up some of them Virginia boys.



Sad to say though, some people just need a good-natured whack  

-Sarah


Cryosi,

Good picture! :clap:  I've always thought it would be exciting to go to Egypt.


----------



## xgrafcorex

i gotta agree with shadow for once. ;P   

by the way..is that a cinderella shirt?


----------



## -Sarah-

Thanks  Yeah, it is a Cinderella shirt. I found it a little while ago... and, well, I couldn't leave the store without it. I've got a Poison shirt as well - that one's my favourite!  Who _doesn't_ love the big hair heavy metal bands of the 80's??

-Sarah


----------



## SouthernStyle

*Figured I'd get in on the Action here....Have a Go at a couple of these pix 
Nate*






That was taken this year with the Mayor Of Denver, The beautiful woman in Red is My Fiance' Tarah 






That's Just me...






Just Another one Of Me, And My Dog...the H2 Was My fathers...Until Gas hit over 2.00 a Gallon ::grins::


----------



## kellygirl

Is "8 Seconds" a reference to the movie or do you bull ride?

-Kelly


----------



## Stylopidae

kellygirl said:


> Is "8 Seconds" a reference to the movie or do you bull ride?
> 
> -Kelly


I'm thinking a creul joke by an ex who happened to own a tatoo needle 

;P  I don't see a lady in red, but is the lady in the pink taken? ;P


----------



## syndicate

me looking like an idiot lol


----------



## Sleepwalkah

Me one more time:


----------



## Texas Blonde

SouthernStyle said:


> *Figured I'd get in on the Action here....Have a Go at a couple of these pix
> Nate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Just me...


Colorado Springs huh?  Im guessing Ft Carson.  I lived in the Springs for a long time when I was little, and then for a while right after High School.  The commisary on Ft Carson was my favorite place to buy beer, because they were sold beer after midnight and on Sundays, lol.  

Im also wondering about the 8 Seconds tat.  I live in the heard of Cowboy country, and have a couple friends who ride.


----------



## Texas Blonde

Ok, something few ever see in their lifetime.  Me in a skirt.  I was apartment hunting, and alot of the nicer apartments in the area are very picky who they rent to, so I had to really dress up.  







And here are some pics I took playing around with different lighting.


----------



## SouthernStyle

kellygirl said:


> Is "8 Seconds" a reference to the movie or do you bull ride?
> 
> -Kelly



Bulls, Bronc's Back in  my YOUNGER years...Before I started to Value My Back...Dont Ride anymore...Can't seem to find the time off to do it, nor do I want to jack my back up anymore than it already is


----------



## crawldad

*Texas Blonde*

Don't you know that gentlemen prefer blinds?!?  The diffused lighting of the late day sun (I am guessing) through the blinds is an awsome effect.  Excellent photos of beautiful eyes.


----------



## Texas Blonde

crawldad said:


> Don't you know that gentlemen prefer blinds?!?  The diffused lighting of the late day sun (I am guessing) through the blinds is an awsome effect.  Excellent photos of beautiful eyes.


Yep, the sun was really low over the horizon.  It was lighting up the kitchen with this awesome stripey orange light as it came through the back door, so I tried to use it.  Those are two of my favorites.  Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## SouthernStyle

Cheshire said:


> I'm thinking a creul joke by an ex who happened to own a tatoo needle
> 
> ;P  I don't see a lady in red, but is the lady in the pink taken? ;P



The Dress was RED! LOL! And she is....She got her ring For Christmas this year   As far as that Tat goes, It was from when I WAS into the Rodeo Stuff....then I started to Value my back and gave it up


----------



## nepenthes

sweet pictures all, I'm pretty new only about 2 weeks ago? I dunno, but ill give it a little while, cause i might be getting dreads! Ill post pictures if I get them other wise you can see my pictures. :?


----------



## common spider

AshKaylene said:


> New to the boards and thought that I'd start here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like pictures


Ok you are HOTT on a whole new scale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## common spider

JSN said:


> thought it was time...



That pic looks so evil but soooo cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:evil:


----------



## ShadowBlade

common spider said:


> Ok you are HOTT on a whole new scale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Uh-oh people! Bring the water quick!
He's gonna need it.


----------



## Stylopidae

ShadowBlade said:


> Uh-oh people! Bring the water quick!
> He's gonna need it.



This should suffice


----------



## Loaf

Cheshire said:


> This should suffice


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! That's great birth control for everyone Chesire!!!


----------



## common spider

I am now hiding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nepenthes

*very* beautiful AshKaylene!


----------



## conipto

New years eve, me and the girlfriend


----------



## Skypainter

Here are some recent pictures of me:


----------



## fishytwo

*this is me....*

with my kitten, Aaliyah.


----------



## edesign

hahaha, it looks like your cat is wearing pajamas  (or maybe it's just my imagination...it runs wild sometimes)

and why does Bozeman, MT sound familiar to me? Is there any kind of regional softball tournaments held there? I seem to remember my sister and her team going to play in a tournament there in the early/mid 90's...


----------



## fishytwo

edesign said:


> hahaha, it looks like your cat is wearing pajamas  (or maybe it's just my imagination...it runs wild sometimes)


lol, cute! she does!   



edesign said:


> and why does Bozeman, MT sound familiar to me? Is there any kind of regional softball tournaments held there? I seem to remember my sister and her team going to play in a tournament there in the early/mid 90's...


huh, no idea.  softball tournaments....hmm....I don't think so, mostly because I don't know where a softball tournament could be held in Bozeman....it's not a very big city/town.


----------



## edesign

i'll have to ask her where she played then...i hate it when things sound familiar but i don't know why  Any good places to ski around there that I may have heard of?


----------



## Silver.x

A newish pic


----------



## Lilija

*Ah, what the heck.*

I looked over this thread, and I wouldn't feel right if I didn't contribute...







Crummy quick pic taken with a webcam...


----------



## Malevolus

Woo! I thought I was all alone up here in Montana! Glad to see there's another person here from the land of ice and snow. 

As for my pic, it'll be here eventually when my digital camera decides it wants to behave again.


----------



## kitty_b

so i really need to get up some recent photos... but for now, here's a picture from a friend's halloween party. 

the guy i'm attacking is my fiance, MJ. don't worry, no one was harmed in the posing of that shot.

name the course of inspiration for our costumes and win a (hypothetical) cookie. 







ps- trying to remove massive amounts of latex make-up from your hairline, face, and neck at 2 am SUCKS.


----------



## MrDeranged

kitty_b said:


> so i really need to get up some recent photos... but for now, here's a picture from a friend's halloween party.
> 
> the guy i'm attacking is my fiance, MJ. don't worry, no one was harmed in the posing of that shot.
> 
> name the course of inspiration for our costumes and win a (hypothetical) cookie.
> 
> 
> ps- trying to remove massive amounts of latex make-up from your hairline, face, and neck at 2 am SUCKS.


Shaun of the Dead...?


----------



## kitty_b

MrDeranged said:


> Shaun of the Dead...?


not quite... 

(hint) MJ is wearing a camera and slamming me with a frying pan.


----------



## MrDeranged

kitty_b said:


> not quite...
> 
> (hint) MJ is wearing a camera and slamming me with a frying pan.


Then I would have to go with the XBox 360 Game "Dead Rising"


----------



## kitty_b

MrDeranged said:


> Then I would have to go with the XBox 360 Game "Dead Rising"


[hypothetical cookie]  

we love the game. i even had a parking cone hat.


----------



## fishytwo

*Skiing...*



edesign said:


> i'll have to ask her where she played then...i hate it when things sound familiar but i don't know why  Any good places to ski around there that I may have heard of?


Bridger Bowl, Big Sky Resort, and Moonlight Basin are all near Bozeman;  Big Sky is especially famous.

Too bad there's practically NO snow right now


----------



## The_Phantom

You gots nice eyes Silver.x 

Oh and here is a fairly recent pic of me (though its not as recent since I got my hair cut off)...its just the least ugly one I could find!


----------



## Squirrelcore8

This is the most recent picture of myself. I am the gentleman on the left.
We went with formal wear for New Years.


----------



## Keith Richard

The_Phantom said:


> You gots nice eyes Silver.x



Erm....pardon me, but when did you last look into a mirror???


----------



## Heather

*Didn't want to feel left out*

I made my intro in the intro thread... I think it makes more sense to be able to put a face to that.  

So here I am... Born, raised and still in Kansas!  I love all God's creatures (although the flying, stinging ones are pretty questionable!)  I don't have my own T yet, but I am researching and learning... I have my heart set on one that is as flighty and unpredictable as I am!

Here some of my most recent pics:
On the farm with my Big Beautiful Boy!





Just me...






I love being able to 'see' who is behind the posts...


----------



## Stylopidae

jojobird said:


> I love being able to 'see' who is behind the posts...


Hey, so do I...especially when she's cute.

Welcome to arachnoboards


----------



## Ewok

Cheshire you should change your title to Flirt O' Matic


----------



## Stylopidae

[]Kaliningrad[];813394 said:
			
		

> Cheshire you should change your title to Flirt O' Matic


Already done


----------



## SkorpNtrants

jojobird said:


> I made my intro in the intro thread... I think it makes more sense to be able to put a face to that.
> 
> So here I am... Born, raised and still in Kansas!  I love all God's creatures (although the flying, stinging ones are pretty questionable!)  I don't have my own T yet, but I am researching and learning... I have my heart set on one that is as flighty and unpredictable as I am!
> 
> Here some of my most recent pics:
> On the farm with my Big Beautiful Boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love being able to 'see' who is behind the posts...


Your beautiful, you like tarantulas, and have a horse 
That's so awesome, although I have never owned a horse, and am afraid to ride one I have worked with other live stock such as sheep, goats and llamas but only had showed goats at fairs, when I was in 4H, I also owned chickens at one time, but they were more of pets than anything.

I would much rather not derail from this thread to much, I can post a picture if someone would tell me how, or do it for me if I had sent them a picture of myself.


----------



## The_Phantom

Keef said:


> Erm....pardon me, but when did you last look into a mirror???


This evening....and it broke!!  Sorry...I was MOSTLY kidding!!


----------



## Scott C.

Hello all you beautiful people....... I don't have pics in this edition yet so here is one from around christmas:


----------



## kitty_b

Finally, updated pictures!!!!  

Ignore the Panthers jerseys... My brother George (towering giant) is a big fan and wanted us to wear his spare shirts during the game on Christmas Eve. They won. Unfortunately, he bet against them for once!

PS- the pictures are all bleached out because my parents' monitor makes everything look dark, so my dad altered them so they'd look right only for HIM. :wall:

MJ and I






George, MJ, our dog Dizzy, and I






My brother and I, making his dog Sadie sport a jersey. Dizzy was too small.


----------



## edesign

lol, I know exactly what you mean kitty  My old 19" monitor was the same way in it's later days...I had to always have a gamma correction program running in the background and turn up the brightness and contrast to maximum :wall: Other people just needed to learn to turn their brightness to minimum when I would send them pictures lol

Since we're still posting holiday pictures, here's me getting ready to bake a dozen pork chops for some family...


----------



## Scott C.

Here is a recent, and more AB appropriate, pic:







Cheers,
Scott


----------



## SkorpNtrants

Scott C. said:


> Here is a recent, and more AB appropriate, pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


I'm suprised at how many T's a young person like yourself can have.
of course I am only 20, and don't have a life so therefore I have alot of time.

nice room, and I love thoes posters!


----------



## edesign

scott...i swear you look different in every picture you post. Do you work undercover a lot? lol


----------



## The_Phantom

Scott C. said:


> Here is a recent, and more AB appropriate, pic:
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


Nice pic of you; I love your set up and all the framed pics. Looks reall nice! ^^


----------



## Scott C.

SkorpNtrants said:


> I'm suprised at how many T's a young person like yourself can have.
> of course I am only 20, and don't have a life so therefore I have alot of time.
> 
> nice room, and I love thoes posters!


Well, I'm 25, and it is a bit of work. I've cut the numbers down a lot though, and have cut out the breeding projects, and the photography for the time being, due to work being hell lately. I think the hands off approach has helped too. I don't bother the T's very much at all..... Thanks for your kind words.



edesign said:


> scott...i swear you look different in every picture you post. Do you work undercover a lot? lol


Do I? How so?..... I have recently gone through a wardrobe change to help with the discrimination by appearance thing. It's amazing what dressing for other peoples comfort can do for you out here. Grown people will take me seriously now based on how I wear my pants. It's a bit weird, but I never really gave a hoot how I looked, so why not cater to those who do........... No undercover work for me though 



The_Phantom said:


> Nice pic of you; I love your set up and all the framed pics. Looks reall nice! ^^


Thank you miss Phantom..... I figured since my bugs like their holes, and I like to see them, we had to work something out.


----------



## Israel2004

Have to agree with edesign here, in every picture you post you look slightly different.


----------



## Mister Internet

Well... I guess one pic every couple of years or so can't hurt.

Sunset at Dinefwr Castle in Wales, from our trip in November...


----------



## Scott C.

Cool pic Mr. I.... I bet the was a fun trip.

@Israel- I guess It's good though.... Gotta keep the weirdos on their toes. Otherwise they might recognize me. lol


----------



## thunderthief

I hate having my pic taken, so the only ones I have are taken when I cant do anything about it!!!


----------



## edesign

Scott C. said:


> Do I? How so?..... I have recently gone through a wardrobe change to help with the discrimination by appearance thing. It's amazing what dressing for other peoples comfort can do for you out here. Grown people will take me seriously now based on how I wear my pants. It's a bit weird, but I never really gave a hoot how I looked, so why not cater to those who do........... No undercover work for me though


I dunno, sometimes you look older, sometimes younger...compare your avatar picture to the one you just posted, looks almost like two different people lol

I know what you mean about how you dress and social interactions. I used to hate tucking in my shirt and wearing dress shoes, but since I got my new job a little over a year ago I have to dress "business casual" every day which means dress pants or khakis, button up or polo shirt tucked in, and dress shoes. I have grown to kinda like it, I definitely get more respect when I go out in public like that (usually just to subway  ), the girls like it too 

Sometimes you just have to give in and do what society prefers to get what you want. Kinda sucks but that's how the world operates, your clothes are pretty much your uniform...but the uniform doesn't make the person!


----------



## kitty_b

everyone can laugh at this one. i won a free make-up consulation. personally, i think i didn't put enough foundation on.... but i kinda feel like a clown because i never wear make-up. 

and for some reason every picture i took makes my face look weird... like it's drooping or something. maybe i'm the only person who has an adverse reaction to make-up... makes me look too old instead of young.


----------



## Scorpendra

i never noticed i had a beard...thing...before.


----------



## edesign

have you noticed you have a razor...thing...before?  (i'm assuming here lol)


----------



## Anastasia

Hi


----------



## edesign

wow...are those your natural eye color? beautiful  spruce green???


----------



## Anastasia

edesign said:


> wow...are those your natural eye color? beautiful  spruce green???


Yep, my Moma gave it to me
donno if it spruce or other evergreen thingie, hehehe
but its kinda greenish


----------



## Scorpendra

edesign said:


> have you noticed you have a razor...thing...before?  (i'm assuming here lol)


aww, i was thinking i might grow a goatee


----------



## Maciekp

That's me  http://img464.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jaqg9.jpg


----------



## George!

I thought seeing as everyone has so kindly added pictures of themselves to this extensive guide to the weird and wonderful (you lot being the wonderful and me being the weird, oh im such a charmer lol) I would add some pics of me. The first is my CV picture cause its the only picture of me where im not hungover or drunk or just look generally terrible, so here goes it.




Next is me and my very good friend Caroline.




Then here is my band in the garden jus for fun. Ignore the blonde hair!




Then here is a seperate pic of me and my bass in the garden.




Well now I hope you feel you know me o so much more 

Dan


----------



## kellygirl

SenoritaSarah and me just before we went out to celebrate her 18th birthday this past weekend!  

-Kelly


----------



## Hedrus

Thought I'd join in.  2 from this past summer.  Need to take some new ones but I haven't changed much.  LOL.  

Kenzie


----------



## Stylopidae

kellygirl said:


> SenoritaSarah and me just before we went out to celebrate her 18th birthday this past weekend!
> 
> -Kelly



I'm always happy to publicly hit on two of my favorite arachno-women.

Happy birthday, Sarah


----------



## Kriegan

Cheshire said:


> I'm always happy to publicly hit on two of my favorite arachno-women.
> 
> Happy birthday, Sarah


I'll have to agree with you, two beautiful ladies of this forum indeed! 

Señorita Sarah I'm sorry I didn't know it was your birthday too, hope you two had fun celebrating your special day, and Manny got you something very nice to give you the warmest of fuzzies

Best regards,
Ulrich


----------



## spider

Me.


----------



## funnylori

*Updates.*

So, I cut my hair. And I felt I had to share this montage of photos of me taken by my bro's friend Chrispy (again). Chrispy has a way of capturing 'me'.


----------



## wicked

Oh how I love playing in the snow!


----------



## Mister Internet

Ok, that was getting out of hand.  All the posts that you no longer see have been saved to some "other" location for the time being.  I will leave it to Scott &  Debby to decide whether they ever need to be viewable again.  We now return you to what this thread was actually about.  Any further comments on the "situation" will earn you a warning.  It's been handled, your "helpful input" is no longer needed.  Thanks.

-MrI


----------



## Schlyne

edesign said:


> I used to hate tucking in my shirt and wearing dress shoes, but since I got my new job a little over a year ago I have to dress "business casual" every day which means dress pants or khakis, button up or polo shirt tucked in, and dress shoes. I have grown to kinda like it, I definitely get more respect when I go out in public like that (usually just to subway  ), the girls like it too
> 
> Sometimes you just have to give in and do what society prefers to get what you want. Kinda sucks but that's how the world operates, your clothes are pretty much your uniform...but the uniform doesn't make the person!


I get more stupid questions from people if I've gone shopping after work, in the business causal clothes I've worn to work.  People look at the khakis and think I work in the store :wall:


----------



## Atalanta

Mina - I love that picture of you! If any mirror broke, it was from jealousy.  

Mr. I - Beautiful background in that pic.  Foreground looks much like my brother, and not in a bad way.

Lots of very nice looking new and veteran arachnopeople!


----------



## Stylopidae

Re-posting an old pic


----------



## tattoo_rebel

Ok plp here is me again this is one is for elynalyous;P

straaaange...:? why is it saying I have already attached this file in thread Deleted from WBTC #3??? 

if it was deleted, how can it already be in the thread?


----------



## Mister Internet

tattoo_rebel said:


> Ok plp here is me again this is one is for elynalyous;P
> 
> straaaange...:? why is it saying I have already attached this file in thread Deleted from WBTC #3???
> 
> if it was deleted, how can it already be in the thread?


There are rules in place to prevent people from making redundant attachments.  Since the picture was already attached in the posts I deleted, I had to delete it from there for you to be able to post it again.  You are free to post it now, it has been taken care of.


----------



## sfmajik

This is me at the local coffee shop.


----------



## tattoo_rebel

for elynalous


----------



## Lindze

I suppose i could post a picture of me in here 







Ah lets make it two
Crappy quality


----------



## Lindze

Ok, Thanks Gerard, I appologize about the messy room, and i swear i wasnt grouchy


----------



## verry_sweet

My happy little girl and me looking very serious  






(older pic)Amber and Thor…Amber is no longer with us  …she was the best






Steph


----------



## Keith Richard

Me, today, letting off steam after a week in Pittsburgh...


----------



## edesign

mmm...that guitar....*smacks lips*... so deliciouuuus :drool:


----------



## xgrafcorex

edesign said:


> mmm...that guitar....*smacks lips*... so deliciouuuus :drool:


indeed..very nice keef!  have any other guitars?


----------



## Anastasia

Ta DA!, common Summer!


----------



## Talkenlate04

There I am.... kinda an old pic but you get the idea.


----------



## HerpCenter

This is me. It's a year old, but I look the same.


----------



## SenoritaSarah

Ok..i dont think Kel has put any up...so I guess its about time I do. This is the night of my 18th birthday!!!

And yes..in the third picture..I am posing on a trash can 

Edit: AHH Sorry you guys, Manny just informed me of the drama of these pictures....I didnt realize she posted a picture, and unfortunately I didnt get to see any of the scandalous comments, but, anywho here are the other pictures from the night...


----------



## Ronj

I guess I breast, I mean best post a new picture here myself.

Nice bike Anastasia!


----------



## Stylopidae

Haha...Sarah's trashed


----------



## Anastasia

Ronj said:


> I guess I breast, I mean best post a new picture here myself.
> 
> Nice bike Anastasia!


Thanx Man   luv dis bike, one of de best handlin bike from all I ever rode
I see by yer avatar yer in 2 wheels too
its a great hobby, I been addicted fer quiet a while now


----------



## edesign

Sarah...just wanted to tell you that in the first pic your eyes are absolutely gorgeous, best that I've seen in a loooong time! If you use those big ol' "bambi" eyes to ask for things that you want I can almost guarantee you'll get it e-v-e-r-y time! (and I am NOT exagerrating  )


----------



## Cirith Ungol

I'd think you're right! Imagine those eyes watering up, a tear slowly forming and vibrating on the egde of the eyelid and then splashing down, that would break the toughest cop who'd stopped her for going faster than the speed of sound!


----------



## MRL

Yeah most of the replies were deleted since you girls sure can start trouble without doing much.. jeeeze 

Looking sexy and beautiful.


----------



## Scott C.

@SenoritaSarah- Nice pics, and beautiful eyes on the both of you. Hope your 18th was a great one.


----------



## Scorpendra

me again.


----------



## edesign

this one i may have posted before...it's about 2 years old but since i look tired in the next pic I hope it'll even out 



and from Christmas with my sister in Minnesota (ok, i don't look that tired...but i was):


----------



## SenoritaSarah

Your so handsome! Im sure if you use those big ol' pearly whites to ask for things i can almost guarantee you'll get what you want every time 
 *Im so original...how do I come up with these things   *


----------



## kellygirl

SenoritaSarah said:


> And yes..in the third picture..I am posing on a trash can


Haha!  That picture was just begging to be taken... and it turned out so beautifully!  

-Kelly


----------



## kellygirl

Here's a silly pic my friend just sent me from our trip to Honduras.  In case you can't tell, I was trying to blend in with the pottery.  

-Kelly


----------



## Windchaser

kellygirl said:


> Here's a silly pic my friend just sent me from our trip to Honduras.  In case you can't tell, I was trying to blend in with the pottery.
> 
> -Kelly


You're in the picture? I didn't even see you!


----------



## IguanaMama

kellygirl said:


> Here's a silly pic my friend just sent me from our trip to Honduras.  In case you can't tell, I was trying to blend in with the pottery.
> 
> -Kelly


What a nice set of jugs!

(Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Keith Richard

IguanaMama said:


> What a nice set of jugs!
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist)



DAMN........you beat me to it!!


----------



## Hedorah99

My most recent pics, from Halloween...


----------



## kitty_b

Hedorah99 said:


> My most recent pics, from Halloween...


killer klowns from outer space? that movie SCARRED ME FOR LIFE as a child. sadly, i've seen it a few times since and now i am embarrassed to say that movie ever spooked me. :8o


----------



## Anastasia

Hedorah99 said:


> My most recent pics, from Halloween...


cool, haha, love halloween, happened to be my BD too
me 05 halloween


----------



## Hedorah99

Anastasia said:


> cool, haha, love halloween, happened to be my BD too
> me 05 halloween


NicE! Always glad to see people still in the Hallowe'en spirit


----------



## Anastasia

back scratcher, anyone  he he he


----------



## kitty_b

Hedorah99 said:


> NicE! Always glad to see people still in the Hallowe'en spirit


i won't re-insert the large picture because they hate when we do that... but i think dressing up for halloween should be manditory. however, i recommend avoiding the excessive use of liquid latex make-up... makes for a long night of peeling. 

http://thewolfweb.com/photos/00468642.jpg


----------



## The Shadow

Im in the jersey.


----------



## starmaiden

A Picture of me with my dog Collin.


----------



## EricFavez

never posted here before....so heres one of me being stupid


----------



## stubby8th

Well, it's high time I dig up somthing to throw up here . . .
Got this roll developed and what do you know, there's one of me! (I'm usually the one doing the shooting).

Anyway, here's my son Garrett and myself after a recent scout meeting. As you can see, he inherited his mama's good looks!


----------



## Anastasia

Great pics Peeps!
most of people I know tell me "oh grow up ffs! u and yer bugs  '
well, I tolled em its not T'-R-us
be nice to me
or dont be souprize if u find one in yer bed, 
and I'll make sure its a real nasty one ;P 
what can I say, lol Am a ba-a-ad girl :}


----------



## crawldad

stubby8th my friend, wonderful to put a face to the man.  You are truley a handsome duo!
Anastasia, you are much more beautiful once the mask is off.  And there is no need to grow up, keep the kid alive in you.  I believe most of us here do!


----------



## Vys

Lilija said:


> I looked over this thread, and I wouldn't feel right if I didn't contribute...
> 
> 
> 
> Crummy quick pic taken with a webcam...


You look a bit like Björk


----------



## sstellw

[/IMG]

	
	
		
		
	


	




</br>
  Some pictures of me in Dominica, an island in the Caribbean (not the Dominican Republic). And one of me and Moose, my Pit Bull-ish mutt. -Sarah S.


----------



## Israel2004

Well it's been a really long time since the last picture of me so here we go. I'm the one in the middle.


----------



## mischaaussems

*it's me*

this is me


----------



## syndicate

cool pics sstellw!you see any tarantulas out there?


----------



## sstellw

syndicate said:


> cool pics sstellw!you see any tarantulas out there?


Thanks! and I didn't unfortunately!! One of my professors went a couple islands down to St.Lucia and gave me some photos of a beautiful Avicularia though. I was so jealous.


----------



## sstellw

here is the aforementioned avic.


----------



## GoTerps

I don't see an _Avicularia_  

Nice spider though!!

Eric


----------



## syndicate

sstellw said:


> Thanks! and I didn't unfortunately!! One of my professors went a couple islands down to St.Lucia and gave me some photos of a beautiful Avicularia though. I was so jealous.


wow thats a nice looking spider.next time u go be sure to do some hunting! 
yeah i wonder what species that is anyways.looks like it could be a Tapinauchenius?


----------



## sstellw

GoTerps said:


> I don't see an _Avicularia_


Are you sure? I'm trying to become more spider savvy and I see some definite pink toes.


----------



## ShadowBlade

sstellw said:


> Are you sure? I'm trying to become more spider savvy and I see some definite pink toes.


It's not an avic, prob a _Tap_.


----------



## sstellw

ShadowBlade said:


> It's not an avic, prob a _Tap_.


Which is in the subfam Aviculariinae. so I guess you guys are right it's not an Avicularia, but definately an avic.


----------



## Tony

sstellw said:


> Which is in the subfam Aviculariinae. so I guess you guys are right it's not an Avicularia, but definately an avic.


I think in the effort NOT to confuse everyone, nicknames like 'avic' or 'brachy' should be derived from the genus. Just my thoughts....
otherwise all five of _these _are "_Avics_"  Avicularia - Ephebopus - Iridopelma - Pachistopelma - Tapinauchenius....
T
I say it looks like pachistopelma...Um just to be different


----------



## sstellw

Tony said:


> I think in the effort NOT to confuse everyone, *nicknames like 'avic' or 'brachy' should be derived from the genus*. Just my thoughts....
> otherwise all five of _these _are "_Avics_"  Avicularia - Ephebopus - Iridopelma - Pachistopelma - Tapinauchenius....
> T
> I say it looks like pachistopelma...Um just to be different


Yeah, you're probably right. I just always associated the pink toe group with the word 'avic', but it looks like maybe it's time for a change!


----------



## Jonathan Wilhelm

I guess I will post some too.

Snowboarding in Canada





Dharamsala, India





New Delhi, India


----------



## Nich

A self takin pic a couple years ago.....unfortunatley I still look the same other that more black under the eyes (shcool/work...lol)


----------



## edie

me and my favorite spider 







my back tattoo (deaths head moth)
i have a thing for moths and silence of the lambs
and its hard to get a picture of your own back







another insect related tattoo, cicada







and i have jumping spider eyes on my legs but they just look tribal


----------



## Stylopidae

Love the tattoos


----------



## Scott C.

Hope all you beautiful ladies have a wonderful day, and all you guys have a day that doesn't break you........

Here's another face....


----------



## SenoritaSarah

Ok...so here is FINALLY a picture of Manny. This is in NY.


----------



## MRL

SenoritaSarah said:


> Ok...so here is FINALLY a picture of Manny. This is in NY.


Ahh look at who I am with, so beautiful. That was fun!!


----------



## Doezsha

*"The Kid"*


----------



## Keith Richard

Hey....you're just over the Bay!!!


----------



## edesign

manny...what exactly are you filling the gas tank with??? lol

doezsha...nice lil setup you got there, that's not an Oxygen MIDI keyboard on your desk is it? Friend of mine has that (I think that's what it is called...and I think he still uses it, maybe it eventually died lol) and produces drum'n'bass tracks on his computer for a record company another friend of ours started up a little while back. They were featured in Computer Music about a year ago and also make their own VST's that they sell online (apparently that's a first in their scene  ) and supply to artists that they sign.

btw...is that a Steamboat Anchor beer in your hand (thought Newcastle at first but doesn't look right)? Good stuff!


----------



## syndicate

nice little studio man.i write music to.mostly drum and bass but dabble in some downtempo,hiphop ect..


----------



## Doezsha

*check out*

check out my myspace page I haven been on in for ever and need to add some more songs.


----------



## Ms. Peaches

Well since you did it (Doezsha) and you have all my babies with you now, thought I should at least share my pics too until I get my new T collection going again.


Me and my oldest daughter (Aug 06) Hot Pink Hair Phase






A Month or so ago (Red/Orange Hair Phase)






I should be going with either Blue or Purple by tonight so I will add a few new ones to this post next week.


----------



## Doezsha

*Beautiful*

Your as beautiful as ever "Envy Exotics":worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ms. Peaches

Awww thanks. I was limited to the pics I had at work and to ones that would be appropriate for this forum...gotta post some better ones soon but ya know me in person so you can vouch for me for now.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Here's a more recent pic of me than the one I posted a few months ago . . . I was slightly inspired by Cacoseraph .







That's Cleopatra, my well-behaved emperor.  And that picture was not easy to take.


----------



## Doezsha

*a little something I put together*


----------



## Brian S

Some pics from the NARBC Show in Arlington, TX. Talk about a brutal trip!!!

Myself and Labin Gilmore who is a fellow scorpion lover


Botar, Randy (NeoScales) and myself


----------



## Gem

Ooooooh, love the t shirts:worship: 
This is the most recent picture of me (taken by my 6 year old son) looking a little ropey, i was VERY tired


----------



## syndicate

me and my spiders


----------



## Jonathan Rice




----------



## Brian S

Anyone watch the History Channel? I run into Josh Bernstein at the Air Port in Mexico City last August. He was going to Peru for filming another episode for Digging for the Truth while I was going to Peru to get married lol


----------



## Brian S

I had the pleasure to meet Nigel Marvin last weekend at the NARBC Show in Arlington, TX


----------



## Cirith Ungol

And here I had the impression he'd been killed by a dinosaur! All just lies! :wall:


----------



## Brian S

Yes certainly lies. He is alive and well


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Brian S said:


> Yes certainly lies. He is alive and well


Good to hear!


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Brian S said:


> I had the pleasure to meet Nigel Marvin last weekend at the NARBC Show in Arlington, TX


I are the jealous!  :clap:  I used to watch his show almost as much as the Crocodile Hunter's.


----------



## nepenthes

been here almost three months mind as well post.

Mostly Rude Boy 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Little Bit Metal head







and just a plain jerk...






I want dreadlocks, or a mowhawk... rents just don't agree for some reason...

lol oh well, i guess thats what the military does to your mom.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

nepenthes said:


> rents just don't agree for some reason...


That's why it's so much fun being a 21-year-old college student.  

You've got lots to look forward to in that regard.


----------



## nepenthes

Oh yes, i am quite aware! And part of the reason I'm getting into water bugs... is cause they live in aquariums... the College I'm looking at doesn't agree with pets... Maybe The Bio lab will let me keep my ants and T's in their? I just hope my mom would still HELP me with tuition!
;P


----------



## Ewok

Cirith Ungol said:


> And here I had the impression he'd been killed by a dinosaur! All just lies! :wall:


I had my suspicions too.


----------



## IguanaMama

SenoritaSarah said:


> Ok...so here is FINALLY a picture of Manny. This is in NY.


WHAT!!! You were in NY and you visited MANNY, not me?  I'm so much more fun than he is....


----------



## Mr. Mordax

nepenthes said:


> the College I'm looking at doesn't agree with pets...


I hid a small zoo in the dorms . . . the only person who didn't know was our RA.


----------



## SenoritaSarah

IguanaMama said:


> WHAT!!! You were in NY and you visited MANNY, not me?  I'm so much more fun than he is....


So sorry!!! I was only there for 24 hours...time was tight. But you are at the top of the list for next time


----------



## CedrikG




----------



## Gesticulator

SenoritaSarah said:


> Ok...so here is FINALLY a picture of Manny. This is in NY.





IguanaMama said:


> WHAT!!! You were in NY and you visited MANNY, not me?  I'm so much more fun than he is....


;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P 
They came to visit *ME*

Was an honor Sarah and those pics are so aweseome, I had to repost them!!!!!!!


----------



## padkison

Ok, my turn.

Forget the Roach Brooch, the Skink Earing is what you need.






This photo didn't turn out too well.  I've got that "deer in the headlights" look.






Twenty year old photo when I was young and... something... 






Current photo from webcam a few minutes ago.  Geez! What happened over the years?  (Besides the bad haircut I got at the local chop-shop last week)


----------



## Arachnophilist

Alright I will play too.


----------



## Stylopidae

Time for an updated pic


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Fancy golden earring-thing  Makes you look kinda piratey... if only it *was* an earring hehe


----------



## Stylopidae

Cirith Ungol said:


> Fancy golden earring-thing  Makes you look kinda piratey... if only it *was* an earring hehe


You know what?

I didn't even notice that 

Guess I should pay more attention to where the cabinet's handles are next time


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Cheshire said:


> You know what?
> 
> I didn't even notice that
> 
> Guess I should pay more attention to where the cabinet's handles are next time


Why, it looks good on you? Maybe you should take that handle off and use it differently in the future :}


----------



## syndicate

Cheshire said:


> Time for an updated pic


time for a haircut?;P haha only playin


----------



## jr47

*me playing cards*

no, i am not drunk, just having fun. thats the first thing everyone asks. we take few serious pictures around here. we like to have fun.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Uh! Another pirate! You and Cheshire should invest in a boat together! You could be the captain!


----------



## Stylopidae

Cirith Ungol said:


> Uh! Another pirate! You and Cheshire should invest in a boat together! You could be the captain!


I'm the captian of my own ship, thank you very much...

...why do I have the feeling that will end up in the OOC from the forum thread?

Anyways...we're always in need of more pirates. Pirates help combat global warming, you know.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Cheshire said:


> I'm the captian of my own ship, thank you very much...


That's mutiny! You'll walk the plank you old sea horse...son of a... bilge rat...! You clearly see he has the cap'ms hat and the eye... thing..!  

Ok. I go polish some cannonball now. Bye!


----------



## Ewok

There is only one pirate captian around,  Jack sparrow... captain... jack sparrow


----------



## GoTerps

Roxanna and I in January on St. John USVI.







Eric


----------



## Bob Bohnet

*Howdy!*

Thought I should say hello! I am enjoying the experience's that I read on here. Now, to try to post a pic. Well, I'm computer illiterate! I guess that I will ask my nephew or neice how to do it, and edit later.
                                 Bob


----------



## jr47

Cheshire said:


> I'm the captian of my own ship, thank you very much...
> 
> ...why do I have the feeling that will end up in the OOC from the forum thread?
> 
> Anyways...we're always in need of more pirates. Pirates help combat global warming, you know.


         thats o.k. i can be first mate. long as im not swabing the deck. but really i hate boats, they make me feel ill


----------



## edesign

is it just me in my more-than-usual-inebriated state that just can't help but notice all the homosexual undertones these pirate/navy terms have? ;P :?  

jr47...that picture looks like something I would do even sober just for laughs


----------



## jr47

edesign said:


> is it just me in my more-than-usual-inebriated state that just can't help but notice all the homosexual undertones these pirate/navy terms have? ;P :?
> 
> jr47...that picture looks like something I would do even sober just for laughs


        we have alot of fun around here but alot of people think we just aint quite right. but i think life is way to short to set around trying to act proper. its no fun. heres a couple pics of my youngest 2 girls.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

*Resigning to laughter* Good that you've never grown out of "making a face" 

Seems like a healthy way of looking at life


----------



## Hedorah99

Thought I would post a few recent ones. I have been at home recuperating from appendicitis and have become isolated and surly.


----------



## Stylopidae

Myspace angles


----------



## Hedorah99

Cheshire said:


> Myspace angles


Sorry, my arm is only so long.


----------



## Sheri

Ehhh, it's not the length of the arm that counts.  It's how you shoot the puck.

Or something like that.


Hedorah - surly works for you.


----------



## Brian S

Me removing an Oppossum from the back porch. The critter is alive and well, just "playing possum" when I grabbed it by the tail which makes a good handle for carrying them off


----------



## Arachnophilist

Thats hilarious  I wouldnt want it to wake up and freak out though.. sure looks like a good set of teeth on those things.


----------



## Brian S

Arachnophilist said:


> Thats hilarious  I wouldnt want it to wake up and freak out though.. sure looks like a good set of teeth on those things.


Even if he did wake up, not much he could do. The tail makes such a wonderful handle LOL


----------



## Natemass

updated pic
pretty good one you know mid sentence and all


----------



## syndicate

awesome pic brian haha!


----------



## Hedorah99

Brian S said:


> Me removing an Oppossum from the back porch. The critter is alive and well, just "playing possum" when I grabbed it by the tail which makes a good handle for carrying them off



Had it already coated itself in that god-awful musk? We used to have an opossum at the zoo, and whenever you had to give it a vaccination it would unleash the stench from hell.


----------



## Brian S

Hedorah99 said:


> Had it already coated itself in that god-awful musk? We used to have an opossum at the zoo, and whenever you had to give it a vaccination it would unleash the stench from hell.


Well no it didnt. There is actually more story to this than what I have told. This about the 3rd time I have had to remove this critter so it seems to know this routine pretty good by now. Each time I take further and further from the house. Last night I put it in the back of my truck and took it 5 miles away. Now I wonder how long before it comes back?


----------



## edesign

Brian S said:


> Well no it didnt. There is actually more story to this than what I have told. This about the 3rd time I have had to remove this critter so it seems to know this routine pretty good by now. Each time I take further and further from the house. Last night I put it in the back of my truck and took it 5 miles away. Now I wonder how long before it comes back?


hahahahahaha...how well do those things swim? could always try bringing it across a river  doubt that would work though. perhaps this is a sign...you need to breed it and make a horde of homing (o)possums


----------



## Brian S

LOL!! I actually took it across a river. However, all it has to do is follow the "yellow brick road" back home again


----------



## edesign

oh...yeah...well...duh i guess  i forgot about those vehicular pathways. DOH!


----------



## skinheaddave

You could always take him across the road and then blow up the bridge.  Just trying to be helpful.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Brian S

LOL Dave. 
I always heard it was better not to burn bridges though


----------



## CrypticRealism

hahaha awesome dude


236260 said:


>


me..unwrapping a hersheys kiss ..and yes..I enjoy doodling on my jeans XD


----------



## CrypticRealism

Ps. My ear > the rest of you


----------



## dagget666

hei there, that*s me, drinking some milk  .






not the best foto, will public a new one soon.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

See you at Wacken!


----------



## dagget666

whoat, you are in wacken? 
i*m not, we*ve got some better festivals here! so if you want to visit germany, mail me .


----------



## Cirith Ungol

dagget666 said:


> whoat, you are in wacken?
> i*m not, we*ve got some better festivals here! so if you want to visit germany, mail me .


I *will* be there. Better you say, eh? That's a pretty bold statement, especially this year! ;P


----------



## dagget666

well, we have got some very fine small festivals like death fest open air, partysan and other stuff like the obscene extreme here.
if you*re interested, mail me.

some friends of me are visiting the usa for amazing festivals, unfortunatelly to expensive for me  .


----------



## Heather

Time to update with some new pics  





And... silly me!  






I don't do hats well... it was worth a try :}


----------



## DavidRS

jojobird said:


> Time to update with some new pics


I bet you get some free spiders just by flashing those big blue eyes


----------



## Thoth

Amazing eye, Jojobird.


----------



## dagget666

hei jojobird,
the cap... :?    but your eyes and your smiles, whow!! very nice pictures, hope to see more :clap: .


----------



## The_Phantom

Heres me! and my long lashes! XD







Oh and another


----------



## Arthur

This is my 1st post here, so I'd like to be presented =)
Here's two from The Valdai skate trip.










also you may see a video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uAxiP7V1tc&eurl=http://arthur-special.livejournal.com/


----------



## Stylopidae

jojobird said:


> Time to update with some new pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... silly me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do hats well... it was worth a try :}


Awwww...she's cute


----------



## Dragoon

So is Hedorah! 

To BrianS: I'm confused...WHY do you want the possum to leave? :? 
I think you should just give in, and share your backyard with it. It is willing to put up with you carrying it around like a bowling ball (very un-neighbourly of you). Won't it leave you alone, if you leave it alone? And don't you live out in the boonies, with plenty of space and trees around? Just an idea.... 
D.


----------



## Hedorah99

Dragoon said:


> So is Hedorah!



Thanx.  I got a lot of compliments on the pissed off pictures. Maybe if I stopped smiling i public I would do better with the ladies

Me at my B-day, the big 3-0.





I'm on the right.


----------



## Scott C.

The chick you're with looks faded.....


----------



## Hedorah99

Scott C. said:


> The chick you're with looks faded.....


We all did have more than a little to drink.


----------



## Beardo

Here a bunch of pics of me being......me? lol


----------



## syndicate

Arthur nice to see some other people who sk8 on here.awesome video!looks like a fun mini


----------



## Arthur

syndicate said:


> Arthur nice to see some other people who sk8 on here.awesome video!looks like a fun mini


I think this is the best mini in Russia. And the lake is awesome too!
For a week up to our arrival a bear was pottering round the house.. But the trip takes 12 hours of driving so it was hard to do better tricks.


----------



## Brian S

Dragoon said:


> To BrianS: I'm confused...WHY do you want the possum to leave? :?
> I think you should just give in, and share your backyard with it. It is willing to put up with you carrying it around like a bowling ball (very un-neighbourly of you). Won't it leave you alone, if you leave it alone? And don't you live out in the boonies, with plenty of space and trees around? Just an idea....
> D.


It has a nasty habit of kicking over garbage cans and spreading trash all over the yard. Now if it wouldnt do that then I have no problems with it.


----------



## Yuki

here are some pics of me. http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/4792/l21c468258070dc92e925ccjr6.jpg 

http://img481.imageshack.us/img481/2277/l1ce348050a25cfa48237f0iu0.jpg

http://img481.imageshack.us/img481/746/l4fe3012c96e26d3f855affoe6.jpg


----------



## Brian S

*Its back!!!!*

Look who came back tonight  . I give up! I guess he/she isnt going to stay away so I'm not wasting my time hauling it off anymore 


I put it in a tree close to the house. I guess its family now:wall: 


Ruger has a new friend whether he wants one or not


----------



## Anastasia

Brian S said:


> Look who came back tonight  . I give up! I guess he/she isnt going to stay away so I'm not wasting my time hauling it off anymore


pssst, sell it on ebay


----------



## Brian S

Anastasia said:


> pssst, sell it on ebay


LOL!!!  
Hey I have another idea 

When you go to Russia how bout sending a few over there? I bet they have never seen anything like that before


----------



## Anastasia

Brian S said:


> LOL!!!
> Hey I have another idea
> 
> When you go to Russia how bout sending a few over there? I bet they have never seen anything like that before


hmm, donnow Russki wild life, I wuz a city gal, but sure u can sell anythin der  
yum, possum soup


----------



## edesign

I thought you meant Ruger as in .44 Ruger Super Redhawk  Then I finished reading the rest of the sentence...


----------



## Sheri

That's really nice.  

I would do the same.  You should build it a possum house.

Then it can start a family and have a posse.


----------



## Joe

Maybe if you started feeding him/her, he/she wouldn't tear through your garbage. I always wanted an opossum for a pet. If it happens to pop out a few babies this spring, catch one for me.  =D


----------



## skinheaddave

Joe said:


> I always wanted an opossum for a pet. If it happens to pop out a few babies this spring, catch one for me.  =D


No point -- for this is clearly a homing possum.  You would have it for a bit and then it would take off upstream, driven by an unknown force to return to where it was spawned.  At least that's what I remember from biology class -- I may have been asleep for that part.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## abarth

Me and my daughter Aurora just minutes after she was born.


----------



## Gesticulator

well Brian, these guys had a good idea.


----------



## edesign

skinheaddave said:


> No point -- for this is clearly a homing possum.  You would have it for a bit and then it would take off upstream, driven by an unknown force to return to where it was spawned.  At least that's what I remember from biology class -- I may have been asleep for that part.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


   Thanks Dave! Needed a good laugh to start my day


----------



## Syngyne

I'm new here, but I might as well post a pic.

Here is a picture of me in the shower.


----------



## Anastasia

Syngyne said:


> I'm new here, but I might as well post a pic.
> 
> Here is a picture of me in the shower.


good place fer it


----------



## Hedorah99

Syngyne said:


> I'm new here, but I might as well post a pic.
> 
> Here is a picture of me in the shower.


Lol, good one.


----------



## Scorpendra

you can't even tell i took it myself


----------



## Brian S

Sheri said:


> That's really nice.
> 
> I would do the same.  You should build it a possum house.
> 
> Then it can start a family and have a posse.


lol just what I need 



Joe said:


> Maybe if you started feeding him/her, he/she wouldn't tear through your garbage. I always wanted an opossum for a pet. If it happens to pop out a few babies this spring, catch one for me.  =D


I honestly dont know if its a male or female.



skinheaddave said:


> No point -- for this is clearly a homing possum.  You would have it for a bit and then it would take off upstream, driven by an unknown force to return to where it was spawned.  At least that's what I remember from biology class -- I may have been asleep for that part.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Yeah we have homing possums in this part of the world  



Gesticulator said:


> well Brian, these guys had a good idea.


hahahahaha I hope I never get so hungry that I have to resort to that


----------



## Yuki

Me


----------



## xgrafcorex

if only there was a "wolf whistle" smiley..


----------



## DHunter

Yuki, that shirt is absolutely awesome!


----------



## kristal_kaos

*this is us*

 Theses are pics of me and my kids....I am 8 months pregnant in the one with the white shirt, lol...My daughter and my lil boy.


----------



## Kendar

Well I am new here and this is me and my spidey, Perdita


----------



## Scott C.

Nice pics you two..... Cute kids..... invert and human varieties


----------



## edesign

I like that pic of your smithi Kendar! Great angle!


----------



## Syngyne

Kendar said:


> Well I am new here and this is me and my spidey, Perdita


Is her last name Nitt by any chance?


----------



## Kendar

Syngyne said:


> Is her last name Nitt by any chance?



I don't get it. Me or the spider? And if it's a joke, I have no idea what you're talking about LOL. I tend to not get some things :? *hides*


----------



## Syngyne

Kendar said:


> I don't get it. Me or the spider? And if it's a joke, I have no idea what you're talking about LOL. I tend to not get some things :? *hides*


It's a character out of a Terry Pratchett book. There's a girl named Agnes Nitt, and she has a split personality named Perdita X. Nitt.


----------



## Immortal_sin

I've finally got hair again! No chemo since the beginning of December, so it's growing back 
I decided to do something fun, and become a half blond. 
I like it so much, I might keep it!


----------



## wicked

Awesome Holley! You look great!  
Will you be sporting the new style at Arachnocon this year?


----------



## Immortal_sin

Thank you!
I'm so sorry to say I won't be able to make it to Arachnocon this year 
I thought that nothing could keep me from it, but it turns out, I was wrong.


----------



## skinheaddave

Immortal_sin said:


> I've finally got hair again!


Traitor!  

Seriously, though, the half-blonde thing looks good on you. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## LoganVivisected

*me*

just letting you guys know im a real guy, not a fox news spambot here to throw in the occasional conservative view :} 






guitar, ibanez holobody





on campus





annnd when im not at shows, messin with my bugs, or doin something stupid i do this










my jersey devil tat, done by tony at altered image, j-ville nc, back of the knee hurt more than anything else, which is why i wanted to include that shot of the back as well. the other wing wraps up and around the front of my knee.


----------



## Anastasia

LoganVivisected said:


> just letting you guys know im a real guy......


OMG! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




No! but for real, cool hair style


----------



## ScorpZion




----------



## Syngyne

I should probably post a picture where I'm actually visible. This is one of the few occasions someone has caught me with a camera phone. I am at a Starbucks trying to keep warm.


----------



## Immortal_sin

skinheaddave said:


> Traitor!
> 
> Seriously, though, the half-blonde thing looks good on you.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


I'm sure I'll be doing chemo again at some point, then I can be one of you again  Seriously, the whole bald thing was great, but my head was too cold most of the time!


----------



## Kendar

Syngyne said:


> It's a character out of a Terry Pratchett book. There's a girl named Agnes Nitt, and she has a split personality named Perdita X. Nitt.




HAHAH ohhh...Nah, I called her Perdita because of the mom dog from 101 Dalmations


----------



## Joe

Kendar said:


> HAHAH ohhh...Nah, I called her Perdita because of the mom dog from 101 Dalmations


I thought her name was Anita.


----------



## Fingolfin

Hedorah99 said:


> Thanx.  I got a lot of compliments on the pissed off pictures. Maybe if I stopped smiling i public I would do better with the ladies
> 
> Me at my B-day, the big 3-0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the right.


Nice! You've got a Dave Navarro-esque look happening....


----------



## vtecgsr




----------



## Hedorah99

Fingolfin said:


> Nice! You've got a Dave Navarro-esque look happening....


No. Dave Navarro has a me-esque look going 

Seriously though, I tried ot pass myself off as him at a record store while in college. It almost worked until someone called my bluff. I then had to run.


----------



## Syngyne

Hedorah99 said:


> Seriously though, I tried ot pass myself off as him at a record store while in college. It almost worked until someone called my bluff. I then had to run.


Heh. When I was up in Illinois for college aroun '94-'95, people kept thinking I was James Iha from Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## Diva Satanica

*This is me*

I'm new to the forum.  Regardless, here is pic.


----------



## Hedorah99

Cute bird. Parrots hate me. If I were posing like that, part of my skull would have been beaked open. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## koldaar

I haven't posted pics in a while. So here goes!
- the pics with the kids are from a 2 week trip I took to Haiti a couple weeks ago
- the other pic is with the band Building 429


----------



## TheAntiEggroll

Me (Not my room)


----------



## skinheaddave

Diva Satanica said:


> I'm new to the forum.  Regardless, here is pic.


Now there's a familiar face.  Welcome to AB.  Be sure to PM Sheri for access to the Canadian forum.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## ShadowBlade

koldaar said:


> - the other pic is with the band Building 429


Hey I know them! Listen to 'em all the time.

-Sean


----------



## Diva Satanica

skinheaddave said:


> Now there's a familiar face.  Welcome to AB.  Be sure to PM Sheri for access to the Canadian forum.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Hey Dave.  How have you been?  Its been like forever since I talked to you.....
I applied for access to the Canadian forum already I believe.  Good to see you dude.

cheers
sioux


----------



## Diva Satanica

Hedorah99 said:


> Cute bird. Parrots hate me. If I were posing like that, part of my skull would have been beaked open. Welcome to the boards.


He would peck anyone else, but I handraised him........so he was decent with me.  As "decent" as lovebirds can be anyway.....lol


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Well i never did post a photo of me on here so here goes. This was taken this weekend out in connellsville PA.


----------



## Stylopidae

Everyone's favorite


----------



## Thoth

Cheshire said:


> Everyone's favorite


Favorite what? ;P


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Thoth said:


> Favorite what? ;P


Wookiee


----------



## Talkenlate04

Recent picture of me.


----------



## galeogirl

*As requested*

by Jens, a larger version of my current userpic.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Thanks!

Very nice!  Kinda gives me Hammer Horror vibes.


----------



## galeogirl

Guess I'll have to be careful that Christopher Lee doesn't come scratching at my window.


----------



## phil jones

very gothic you can tap at my window any night :drool: :drool: :} :} :8o :8o :8o  --- phil


----------



## galeogirl

I always get type-cast as the villain.


----------



## phil jones

not by me sweet maiden :8o :8o :8o :8o :worship: :worship: :worship: --- phil


----------



## moose35

*here is the idoit from jersey*

just for a reference i'm 6'3" 250 lbs
  and single....hehehe


----------



## syndicate

need a haircut.looking like a hippy lol


----------



## Diva Satanica

Couple more pics of me.........
First one is my roller derby team (well some of us), second is me with Blacky from Voivod and last me and Dan Mongrain from Martyr.


----------



## Anastasia

syndicate said:


> need a haircut.looking like a hippy lol


and maybe a shave, gettin bushy like a Rasputin 
hehe


----------



## David Burns

me on my bike that rarely makes it on the road
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/hybridburns/IMG_0062.jpg


----------



## Anastasia

David Burns said:


> me on my bike that rarely makes it on the road
> http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/hybridburns/IMG_0062.jpg


Aghhhh, sweet suicide shift, gatta love it
panhead? late 50?

how about do cross country on dat? hehe
heres my FL jes bit younger


----------



## David Burns

1947 flathead.


----------



## Anastasia

David Burns said:


> 1947 flathead.


darn, didnt see flat heads
what trew me off its time of Flathead 1929–1936 then Knucklehead 1936–1947
go figure
yep 47 WL Flathead 45


----------



## SnakeManJohn

I'm 16, I look about 12-13. Awesome hair also lol.


----------



## darkness_falls8

Diva Satanica said:


> Couple more pics of me.........
> First one is my roller derby team (well some of us), second is me with Blacky from Voivod and last me and Dan Mongrain from Martyr.


Hey Diva,
You remind me of Famke Janssen Anyone ever told ya that? I like Famke, she's hot.:drool:


----------



## Diva Satanica

darkness_falls8 said:


> Hey Diva,
> You remind me of Famke Janssen Anyone ever told ya that? I like Famke, she's hot.:drool:


Thats the first time anyone has said that, but thanks.


----------



## Duc de Blangis

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Well i never did post a photo of me on here so here goes. This was taken this weekend out in connellsville PA.


How do you feel about having a turtle for a hand and do you blame nuclear testing in Pennsylvania for this amazing mutation?


----------



## xgrafcorex

one of my best friends got married this weekend so i made the 5 hour drive to attend and hang out for the weekend.  i'm the guy on the left, my friend that got married is in the middle, and one of his best friends from a ways back is on the right.  i only wound up in a few pictures on my camera, and this is the one where i am making the least of a weird face.   







had to dust off that sport coat..now its back in the closet starting its dust collection over.


----------



## Greyhalo

Here is a picture of me with my sister at her wedding last year.


----------



## funk

Ok im pretty new so I might aswell put a face to the username..

This is myself (on the left) and a friend I've grown up with (through primary school and high school) at my 18th bday party. (I am 19 now.)


----------



## funk

Oh yeah I forgot to mention it was later in the night so I wasn't exactly 'sober', hence my interesting look/drunk looking head.


----------



## Sheri

It's been a while and MAN - does this MacBook ever come with some cool built-in features.


----------



## Thoth

Sheri, do you alway work in mood lighting?


----------



## Sheri

Only when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Keith Richard

Sheri said:


> It's been a while and MAN - does this MacBook ever come with some cool built-in features.


Lelle...you are a lucky man!!!


----------



## slimtim454

I joined late last week, saw this and decided to introduce myself.







I'm the one in the middle (maroon t-shirt)


----------



## tacomadiver

Alright here's my pic to.  This is my grandmother and I...I'm the one with the hat.;P


----------



## TTstinger

ME and my iggy


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Duc de Blangis said:


> How do you feel about having a turtle for a hand and do you blame nuclear testing in Pennsylvania for this amazing mutation?


Its quite nice when i have to shake someones hand i dont want to;P 
I blame the 75 degree weather that weekend, there is not snow out there...


----------



## Sheri

WiLDHEART said:


> Lelle...you are a lucky man!!!



Thank you - that made my so far horrible day a little better.


----------



## SnakeManJohn

TTstinger said:


> ME and my iggy


You remind me of Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Heather

slimtim454 said:


> I joined late last week, saw this and decided to introduce myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one in the middle (maroon t-shirt)



Well, Hello!  
This thread just got hot...


----------



## f81

hi everyone. im new here so i just wanna introduce my self. i have a large collection of tarantulas: avics, brachy's, and much more. i wish to share and gain knowledge abt tarantulas through this forum!


----------



## galeogirl

I'm all for more hot arachnoguys joining the forum.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

galeogirl said:


> I'm all for more hot arachnoguys joining the forum.


Frankly, I was initially surprised at how many hot arachnogirls there are on here -- kind of flies in the face of stereotypes, doesn't it?    I've known student bug-clubs that were mostly female as well.


----------



## Scorpendra

now if there were only more arachno-teens...


----------



## galeogirl

IHeartMantids said:


> Frankly, I was initially surprised at how many hot arachnogirls there are on here -- kind of flies in the face of stereotypes, doesn't it?    I've known student bug-clubs that were mostly female as well.


I started out in reptiles many moons ago, but found arachnoguys to be nicer overall and more willing to treat a woman as a peer.  I'm a convert.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

That's funny, 'cause a certain arachnogirl converted me from buguy to arachnoguy.


----------



## galeogirl

If you ever come to PDX for one of the exotics shows, you should let Holley and I know, we could meet up at the snack cart outside and bug geek.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Sounds like fun!  Funnylori's my fiancee, and she kinda knows Holly.  We go to the Unique Animal Expo every time they hold it in Hillsboro, as well as other assorted expos.

I'm tempted to make the thing just to the left of this post into a t-shirt and see if anyone recognizes me like that.  

Anywho, I think I've gotten the thread off-topic.  :8o  On to more arachno-folk pictures!


----------



## Cirith Ungol

galeogirl said:


> I'm all for more hot arachnoguys joining the forum.


So I'm not enough for ya then?


----------



## galeogirl

Cirith Ungol said:


> So I'm not enough for ya then?


You might be if you weren't all the way across the pond.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

galeogirl said:


> You might be if you weren't all the way across the pond.


Well, you'd be always welcome over here!


----------



## Stylopidae

Cirith Ungol said:


> So I'm not enough for ya then?


Hell, if I'm not enough for her...

I am on the same side of the ocean, though.


----------



## SnakeManJohn

Molitor said:


> now if there were only more arachno-teens...


Guilty, arachnoteen here.


----------



## xgrafcorex

one of the few pictures i'll be in this year.  i'm on the left attending one of my best friends (guy in the middle) wedding.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

xgrafcorex said:


> one of the few pictures i'll be in this year.  i'm on the left attending one of my best friends (guy in the middle) wedding.


Wow, that's a very short timespan for the guy to marry twice!  
 

Chesh, I'm always on the right side of the ocean


----------



## xgrafcorex

Cirith Ungol said:


> Wow, that's a very short timespan for the guy to marry twice!


ha its late and i've had a bit to drink..it took me a second to get what you were saying there.  yep...thats how we do it down here in florida. ;P


----------



## Texas Blonde

Immortal_sin said:


> I've finally got hair again! No chemo since the beginning of December, so it's growing back
> I decided to do something fun, and become a half blond.
> I like it so much, I might keep it!



You are by far the sexiest woman on these boards!  I love the new hairstyle, it makes you look tough, and really makes your eyes stand out.


----------



## Texas Blonde

I was updating my Myspace photos and came across this of my and my b/f.  I didnt even remember it being taken.  It was at Christmas at his dads house, and I was trying to keep him from giving me bunny ears while the pic was taken.

We were cleaning up the guns from a night spent hog hunting on his brothers lease.  (Hense all the cammo.  )


----------



## nuclear_zombies

*crazy joe version 6.66*

this is a picture of me at some all-ages gig. I dont know who the girl is. :?


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Nice clothes!!


----------



## Stylopidae

Freshly showered:


----------



## Hedorah99

Installing a Bee Hive at work...

I'm the one on the right.


----------



## syndicate

wow thats awesome.u get stung at all haha?


----------



## Syngyne

syndicate said:


> wow thats awesome.u get stung at all haha?


BEEEEEEEES

YOUR FIREARMS ARE USELESS AGAINST THEM


----------



## slimtim454

Long lost brothers?



nuclear_zombies said:


> this is a picture of me at some all-ages gig. I dont know who the girl is. :?





Brian S said:


> Me removing an Oppossum from the back porch. The critter is alive and well, just "playing possum" when I grabbed it by the tail which makes a good handle for carrying them off


----------



## pinktoe23

thought I'd chime in too   

first one was last year with my younger sister on new year's eve in bayamon. second was in a halloween party with my friend Tanya, and the other two are just me hanging out with some of my friends pasandola bien!!!


----------



## Texas Blonde

Texas Blonde said:


> I was updating my Myspace photos and came across this of my and my b/f.  I didnt even remember it being taken.  It was at Christmas at his dads house, and I was trying to keep him from giving me bunny ears while the pic was taken.
> 
> We were cleaning up the guns from a night spent hog hunting on his brothers lease.  (Hense all the cammo.  )


I think I jinxed myself by posting this here.  He broke up with me today.


----------



## ShadowBlade

Molitor said:


> now if there were only more arachno-teens...


I could go along with more teen girls on here. 

-Sean


----------



## Thoth

Texas Blonde said:


> I think I jinxed myself by posting this here.  He broke up with me today.


His loss, but now that means I have a 1 in 150 million chance. So how about it?


----------



## Stylopidae

Thoth said:


> His loss, but now that means I have a 1 in 150 million chance. So how about it?


They call me shameless.


----------



## Stylopidae

IHeartMantids said:


> Frankly, I was initially surprised at how many hot arachnogirls there are on here -- kind of flies in the face of stereotypes, doesn't it?    I've known student bug-clubs that were mostly female as well.


I know. I, for one am glad we have so many really beautiful women. 

"Beautiful women aren't supposed to like bugs...it violates some fundamental law of nature" is one of my favorite pickup lines in my Entomology classes. It works quite well, too.


----------



## Texas Blonde

Thoth said:


> His loss, but now that means I have a 1 in 150 million chance. So how about it?


LOL!  Thanks, I needed that.  But I think I going to try the single life for a bit.  ;P


----------



## slimtim454

pinktoe23 said:


> thought I'd chime in too
> 
> first one was last year with my younger sister on new year's eve in bayamon. second was in a halloween party with my friend Tanya, and the other two are just me hanging out with some of my friends pasandola bien!!!


You are gorgeous!


----------



## pinktoe23

slimtim454 said:


> You are gorgeous!


Thank you! well not that gorgeous, more like pretty


----------



## slimtim454

pinktoe23 said:


> Thank you! well not that gorgeous, more like pretty


Oh I'm sorry, I was actually referring to your friend.


----------



## Sheri

Just think!  When you woke this morning, you probably weren't disliked.


----------



## slimtim454

Who me? I was only kidding. I think she is very pretty!


----------



## Stylopidae

Sheri said:


> Just think!  When you woke this morning, you probably weren't disliked.



Haha...yeah.

Her friends are cute, but she's definitely the trophy.

Oh, I'm stealing your quote BTW.


----------



## Keith Richard

Sheri said:


> Just think!  When you woke this morning, you probably weren't disliked.


Ha.....I was......marriage!!


----------



## Heather

WiLDHEART said:


> Ha.....I was......marriage!!


Hehe!  That's funny!


----------



## phil jones

pinktoe23 said:


> Thank you! well not that gorgeous, more like pretty


you are :drool: :drool: :} :} gorgeous now i feel a bit :8o :8o :8o but i will still worship you from a far :worship: :worship: :worship: ==== phil


----------



## demode

*Me after recieving a nice shipment of T's*


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing

*Me and the dog unit*

this is me and my token mammal, Poppy.  (hope mammal pics are ok on here!)


----------



## demode

IdahoBiteyThing said:


> this is me and my token mammal, Poppy.  (hope mammal pics are ok on here!)


Should be since we're also mammals


----------



## becca81

Been awhile since an updated picture.  Small, I know.  Must have had the settings all messed up.

Anyways.. me taken earlier today..


----------



## kitty_b

just bit the bullet and got my "trial run" for the wedding hair/make-up done today. my idea of  styling amounts to washing my hair and then putting gel in it... so this was a stretch. i also don't wear make up. 

there was an image of a lousy make-up run MANY pages back... needless to say, i didn't stick with that lady.


----------



## phil jones

you look good to me i think all the girls on here do i think i had better shut up now as i am looking like a bit of a perv and i am not :8o :8o :8o :8o :8o :8o


----------



## slimtim454

phil jones said:


> you look good to me i think all the girls on here do i think i had better shut up now as i am looking like a bit of a perv and i am not :8o :8o :8o :8o :8o :8o


Or are you?


----------



## moose35

phil is definatly a perv...trust me i know....................:8o


----------



## edesign

was he oogling you too?


----------



## pinktoe23

phil jones said:


> you are :drool: :drool: :} :} gorgeous now i feel a bit :8o :8o :8o but i will still worship you from a far :worship: :worship: :worship: ==== phil


thanks for your nice comments too Phil


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Kitty I think you can certainly get married like that!


----------



## Ewok

me riding a bike in the  cold rain


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Oh! Is that a Palau?


----------



## Texas Blonde

Cirith Ungol said:


> Kitty I think you can certainly get married like that!



I most certainly agree!  I love the makeup, makes your eyes look huge!


----------



## Mr. Mordax

[]Kaliningrad[];867544 said:
			
		

> me riding a bike in the  cold rain


I know how you feel . . . I stepped out of class just as it started hailing and hopped on my bike.  As soon as I'm peddling, I find myself in one of Oregon's famous 10-minute monsoons that ends LESS THAN ONE MINUTE after I arrive at my destination.  :evil:

I was buying helmet lights . . . the guys at the bike shop said "Y'know, we sell rain gear too."


----------



## LaneyKaz

I don't think i've posted here so here i am with my quick photoshop project. :}


----------



## phil jones

very nice girls keep the picts coming  what am i saying LOL :8o :8o :8o  :razz:     now being dragged away :8o :8o ====== phil


----------



## Cirith Ungol

phil jones said:


> very nice girls keep the picts coming  what am i saying LOL :8o :8o :8o  :razz:     now being dragged away :8o :8o ====== phil


Why don't you go ahead and give the girls something to look at too? It's just fair, isn't it?


----------



## galeogirl

Cirith Ungol said:


> Why don't you go ahead and give the girls something to look at too? It's just fair, isn't it?


Well, I haven't seen a new pic of YOU in awhile either.


----------



## phil jones

Cirith Ungol said:


> Why don't you go ahead and give the girls something to look at too? It's just fair, isn't it?


what do you MEAN LOL something to look at    i am very happy looking at the girls :drool: :drool: :} :}  :worship: :worship: :worship: TO ALL THE GIRLS ON THE BOARDS any like to see my collection lol will soon have to go and lay down    ==== phil


----------



## _bob_

this is me... i don't have my glasses on.


----------



## wicked

Nice eyes Bob.  



Me, playing in the snow as usual.


----------



## Ewok

Cirith Ungol said:


> Oh! Is that a Palau?


yep it sure is haha

@ Iheartmantids, yeah riding in cold rain isn't too fun, warm rain though is not to bad if your just out riding and don't going anywhere in specific. I imgaine hail is less fun, espeially if its large hail lol.


----------



## _bob_

wicked said:


> Nice eyes Bob.


why thank you


----------



## Sheri

And a trekkie - even better.


----------



## _bob_

haha yes


----------



## Syngyne

Trying unsuccessfully to hide behind my hair. It's a bit shorter than this now.


----------



## edesign

wicked said:


>


i hate you... 

I miss snowmobiling SOOO much it's not even funny


----------



## phil jones

moose35 said:


> phil is definatly a perv...trust me i know....................:8o


and i thought that was our little  secret      ====  phil


----------



## Texas Blonde

*Pinkness*


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Ok here you go. Some of the most recent pics I have. First one is of one of a couple of races me and my friend did. Second shows what a multiple winner looks like (I have actually no recollection of ever seeing that mustasch! The person with the mustasch is actually a girl, and I DO know her, just not the mustasch.) That evening was a blast, at least the bits I remember. Sorry for not having any sober pix, and I would proberbly have had a lot more memories from that evening if I had drunk the beer at regular speed


----------



## crawldad

*"Pinkness"*

Texas Blonde, I've kept my silence up long enough!!!!!!!!

You love creepy crawly critters, and bones, and stuff I consider (to steal a quote from Incubus) "my favorite things"!   And now you push me over the edge by stating that your "single" and 'ya toss up that picture of your awsome pink hair!!!!  If I were able to teleport, I'd be at your door right now!  (OK, all I'd ask you to do would be to take me out to gather critters, have a few beers, and then teleport my ass back home before the wife (who is also *very* cool) and 4 kids know I was away)!  The change looks good on you.  You are defenitely someone I'd hang out with given the opportunity.  Michael


----------



## Syngyne

Cirith Ungol said:


> The person with the mustasch is actually a girl, and I DO know her, just not the mustasch.


Science has determined that the picture of the girl with the moustache is at least three distinct kinds of awesome.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Syngyne said:


> Science has determined that the picture of the girl with the moustache is at least three distinct kinds of awesome.


The picture is? Or the girl?


----------



## Thoth

Cirith Ungol said:


> The person with the mustasch is actually a girl, and I DO know her, just not the mustasch.


Good thing you cleared that up for a second there, I thought you decided to grow some facial hair ;P .

Drinking races? Training for WOA.


----------



## Texas Blonde

crawldad said:


> Texas Blonde, I've kept my silence up long enough!!!!!!!!
> 
> You love creepy crawly critters, and bones, and stuff I consider (to steal a quote from Incubus) "my favorite things"!   And now you push me over the edge by stating that your "single" and 'ya toss up that picture of your awsome pink hair!!!!  If I were able to teleport, I'd be at your door right now!  (OK, all I'd ask you to do would be to take me out to gather critters, have a few beers, and then teleport my ass back home before the wife (who is also *very* cool) and 4 kids know I was away)!  The change looks good on you.  You are defenitely someone I'd hang out with given the opportunity.  Michael


LOL!  Thank you.  Im glad to know there are people who dont just find me crazy.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Thoth said:


> Good thing you cleared that up for a second there, I thought you decided to grow some facial hair ;P .
> 
> Drinking races? Training for WOA.


Cheeky bugger!  

Your training guess is spot on! They have official races at WOA, most often including Tom Angelripper from Sodom. Who'd not wanna go up against him I ask!


----------



## nuclear_zombies

*Crustacean Abuse*

heres a really dumb picture from red lobster.


----------



## ShadowBlade

Texas Blonde said:


>


Now you need to change your name to 'Texas - , uh hm...  nevermind.

-Sean


----------



## pinktoe23

Nice pix everyone!

Went to Palmas del Mar with some friends this weekend and liked how these pics came out. First one is from my favorite spot because not many people know how to get to this beach. It's quite private and tranquile when you just want a relaxing place to hang out and get some sun. Most surfers come in the morning to this beach in palmas, we got there by 3pm and had it pretty much to ourselves 

and second one was hanging in a nearby club and loved how this picture came out.



slimtim454 said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I was actually referring to your friend.


And this one is for you Tim. another one with my friend Tanya in it hahah just joking  

Another pix of us having fun that night. LOL!! I think I had too much to drink and just wanted to keep dancing


----------



## Syngyne

ShadowBlade said:


> Now you need to change your name to 'Texas - , uh hm...  nevermind.


I don't think Texas Eek quite captures the essence of the person in question.


----------



## Texas Blonde

Syngyne said:


> I don't think Texas Eek quite captures the essence of the person in question.



Hahahahaha!  I dont think thats *quite* what he meant.  No name changes though.


----------



## edesign

funny sig Sky...  It prompted me to update mine (and this isn't an exagerration lol)   My home state is as wide as the east and west coasts are wide and larger than Texas, California, and Montana combined  



pinktoe23 said:


> Another pix of us having fun that night. LOL!! I think I had too much to drink and just wanted to keep dancing


someone was having fun  that's NOT allowed...go sit in the corner and think about what you did  lol, just messin with ya  What's that old Van Halen song..."Dance the Night Away", that could be a promotional shot regardless of the alcohol intake level


----------



## Ewok

@ pinktoe23 , do you live in Puerto Rico, or just vacation there?



@ Cirith Ungol, you wear the same blasted glasses I do lol,


----------



## ShadowBlade

Syngyne said:


> I don't think Texas Eek quite captures the essence of the person in question.


Apparently you didn't get it. 

-Sean


----------



## Cirith Ungol

[]Kaliningrad[];869934 said:
			
		

> @ Cirith Ungol, you wear the same blasted glasses I do lol,


I hope that's a good thing


----------



## Syngyne

ShadowBlade said:


> Apparently you didn't get it.


I think you missed the joke.


----------



## pinktoe23

edesign said:


> someone was having fun  that's NOT allowed...go sit in the corner and think about what you did


lol go make me   



			
				[]Kaliningrad[];869934 said:
			
		

> @ pinktoe23 , do you live in Puerto Rico, or just vacation there?


live here.


----------



## slimtim454

pinktoe23 said:


> And this one is for you Tim. another one with my friend Tanya in it hahah just joking


Haha thanks, the polka dot dress looks great! Since everyone is posting pictures of drinking and having fun I will follow suit.


----------



## Ewok

Cirith Ungol said:


> I hope that's a good thing


yeah, it is , unless you are trying to copy me.Because if you are.....:evil: 


lol just joking


----------



## Cirith Ungol

[]Kaliningrad[];870191 said:
			
		

> yeah, it is , unless you are trying to copy me.Because if you are.....:evil:
> 
> 
> lol just joking


I think we have to move this discussion to a certain other (long) thread


----------



## ShadowBlade

A rather dark-looking picture of me I like  

View attachment 61677


-Sean


----------



## galeogirl

Holy smokes, you do work out, don't you?


----------



## Texas Blonde

galeogirl said:


> Holy smokes, you do work out, don't you?


Seriously!!


----------



## ShadowBlade

Yeah, everyday.  

-Sean


----------



## galeogirl

Hey, I was being good, I didn't post any drooly smilies or anything.  Gotta admit, the guy's got some serious forearms.


----------



## DavidRS

galeogirl said:


> Hey, I was being good, I didn't post any drooly smilies or anything.


But I know what you're thinking


galeogirl said:


> Gotta admit, the guy's got some serious forearms.


Mine are serious, also. Seriously fat and flabby.


----------



## galeogirl

Oh, come on, I'm a nice girl.


----------



## Texas Blonde

galeogirl said:


> Oh, come on, I'm a nice girl.


Sure you are.


----------



## slimtim454

galeogirl said:


> Oh, come on, I'm a nice girl.


I like your avatar!


----------



## galeogirl

Cirith Ungol said:


> Ok here you go. Some of the most recent pics I have.


How in the heck did I miss these?

Lookin' good, hon.

------------------

Okay, now you can say I'm being naughty.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

galeogirl said:


> How in the heck did I miss these?
> 
> Lookin' good, hon.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Okay, now you can say I'm being naughty.


Thankya


----------



## nuclear_zombies

ShadowBlade said:


> A rather dark-looking picture of me I like
> 
> View attachment 61677
> 
> 
> -Sean


 Dude, you totally look like glen danzig with the pose, and the shadows. Not a bad thing.


----------



## Iggy22

Not all that amazing, but my red hair sticks out (so I'm told. I am color blind).


----------



## slimtim454

So you cant see shades of red well?


----------



## Iggy22

I can't see red, green, pink or light greens. I guess that's what color they are. I see it as grey and brown.


----------



## DavidRS

Iggy22 said:


> Not all that amazing, but my red hair sticks out (so I'm told. I am color blind).


To top it off, I'm a sucker for redheads. I'm sure I'll catch some more hell for this.

<edit>


----------



## galeogirl

slimtim454 said:


> I like your avatar!


Thanks!


----------



## Iggy22

My new Boba Fett Statue. Funny Face there, methinks.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Hey, look!  People posting pictures of themselves!  





Me sturgeon fishing last summer.  I've gotten contacts since.


----------



## Texas Blonde

Nice picture Mantid.  Your just as geeky looking as I expected.  ;P


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Thanks!


----------



## Arachnoboards

WOW! 52 posts.   That's right, 52 posts I had to remove (not counting those I have edited). All I have to say is *UGH!!!*

You ALL know better.   This was absolutely ridiculous. My 6 year old and 8 year old behave better than ALL of you have. :wall:

Last I checked this was supposed to be a PICTURE thread (with few comments here and there), not a discussion thread. The off topic discussion forum is located in the Watering Hole, and most of you know that already ...

If you don't have a picture to post, then don't post in this section. If you feel you just have to comment, then PM the user.

I should have handed all of you infractions, but I am too busy than to sit here and send out 50+ emails.  

Shame on ALL of you, really.  

Debby


----------



## Dr Pies

Arachnoboards said:


> This was absolutely ridiculous.


Just thought I'd point out, you spelt ridiculous wrong.


----------



## Arachnoboards

Dr Pies said:


> Just thought I'd point out, you spelt ridiculous wrong.



Huh? whatever are you talking about? ;P  :liar: 




Debby


----------



## Atalanta

It's been awhile since I posted a picture.  Here's a one from a few months ago - out with the girls at a fetish show.  I'm the goof in the middle.


----------



## Texas Blonde

Atalanta said:


> It's been awhile since I posted a picture.  Here's a one from a few months ago - out with the girls at a fetish show.  I'm the goof in the middle.



You made the temperature in my apartment rise by at least 10 degrees.


----------



## Atalanta

Well, Sky, you just made my day!  Thank you.


----------



## ShadowBlade

WELL, now that thats all out of the way... I posted a pic of me, lets see some girls. 

-Sean


----------



## Heather

Here ya go!  Ain't much... but it's me


----------



## maxident213

Excuse the, uh, "morning hair."


----------



## LaneyKaz

hey maxident...got any pics of your tats without the shirt?...from here they look great, would like to see better pics of them though!


----------



## Texas Blonde

LaneyKaz said:


> hey maxident...got any pics of your tats without the shirt?...from here they look great, would like to see better pics of them though!


Yeah, I wouldnt mind some shirtless pics either.....

Oh wait, you want to see the tats.  Sure....I want to see them too.  Honestly, heres my vote for most drool worthy Arachnoguy.  Though, that could be the tequila talking.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Is that another CC behind you?
Nice tats!

I think you deserve to stay in the metal community


----------



## maxident213

Hehe, you girls make this modest Canadian boy blush, hard.....  

Don't really have good shots of all the tattoos, but here's one of the centipedes:







and here's the scorpion I just had done:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=869847&postcount=919

I _could_ post some shirtless pics, but I don't seem to have enough tequila in me......


----------



## maxident213

Cirith Ungol said:


> Is that another CC behind you?
> Nice tats!
> 
> I think you deserve to stay in the metal community


Good eye, my friend - "The Wretched Spawn" hoodie.   

Thanks for the kind words, people.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

maxident213 said:


> I _could_ post some shirtless pics, but I don't seem to have enough tequila in me......


You could have a few beers if you were here right now!


----------



## Texas Blonde

Cirith Ungol said:


> You could have a few beers if you were here right now!



Same here.  

Among other things......


----------



## maxident213

So what you guys are saying then, is that if I decide to go to Arachnocon, I'm gettin' drunk for free!  Awesome!  

Since this is a picture thread, here's another one: my only non-bug-related tattoo.  And hey, do I know how to accessorize or what?


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Texas Blonde said:


> Same here.
> 
> Among other things......



Hey, back off! I was there first!


----------



## Texas Blonde

Cirith Ungol said:


> Hey, back off! I was there first!


<Insert bad word for a female dog> back off.  Ill cut you.


----------



## Gesticulator

maxident213 said:


> So what you guys are saying then, is that if I decide to go to Arachnocon, I'm gettin' drunk for free!  Awesome!
> 
> Since this is a picture thread, here's another one: my only non-bug-related tattoo.  And hey, do I know how to accessorize or what?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome ink!!!! Hope you are posting in the "tattoo" thread! Love the barcode.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Texas Blonde said:


> <Insert bad word for a female dog> back off.  Ill cut you.


Why, how long is your knife?  (it also needs to be curved, or you'll need very long arms too)


----------



## Stylopidae

I recently went into summer mode


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Who are you? Where is chesh? 


Nice mode: Looks good on you! Seriously!


----------



## looseyfur

*meh*






:8o 
oh its the rare and endangered wild Loosey.

now available for dating! with new and improved power!


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Cheshire said:


> I recently went into summer mode


I think my vote's for with the beard.    The lack of face-warmer will probably be handy at arachnocon, though.


----------



## Iggy22

looseyfur, if I was older, I would totally make you "non available for dating"!  

My room mate went into summer mode and decided to shave off all the hair on his body. I only know this because he came into my room bawling because he nicked his nipple pretty bad. I never laughed so hard in my life.

I don't take fabulous pictures.


----------



## DavidRS

Iggy22 said:


> I don't take fabulous pictures.


I beg to differ. And I don't beg very often. You fill out that jacket & jeans perfectly. Now there's one more angle that I'd like to see...


----------



## becca81

Cheshire said:


> I recently went into summer mode


I generally scroll down. .just look at pictures.. then look at names later.  I glanced at yours, thinking, "New guy..cute!"  Then, OMG!  

Yeah.. the summer look totally suits you.


----------



## syndicate

cool pic iggy.i like your jacket


----------



## Iggy22

Thanks. I was a lot fat in february. I tried to gain a little weight before a snowboard trip we went on so I wouldn't freeze. I am MUCH skinner and better looking not that it is spring.


----------



## maxident213

Iggy22, you look a lot like Tori Amos (this is a compliment).


----------



## Iggy22

Awww! thanks!

My dad says I look like Conen O'Brian in female form. Not as flatering as Tori Amos.


----------



## phil jones

Heather said:


> Here ya go!  Ain't much... but it's me


heather you got big beautiful blue eyes thanks for the picts ----- phil


----------



## becca81

New haircut.. took about 5" off and got some highlights.

(something on my camera lens...)


----------



## syndicate

looks good becca  
hey hows your smithi female doing over there?


----------



## Hedorah99

I like the new look Becca .
And if you moved your head to the left it would look like you had your nose pierced.


----------



## phil jones

a good pict of you even with something on your camera lens :clap: :clap:    £££ phil


----------



## Brian S

New pic of Me, Nathaly and Baby Silvana


----------



## Cirith Ungol

What a nice picture. 

Hello!


----------



## CrypticRealism

Cute kid!



























I raised three chicks during National Wildlife Week in April
it was quite amusing and I really enjoyed their company


----------



## DavidRS

CrypticRealism said:


> I raised three chicks during National Wildlife Week in April
> it was quite amusing and I really enjoyed their company


Nice looking chick(s)


----------



## CrypticRealism

DavidRS said:


> Nice looking chick(s)


heh, thanks!


----------



## phil jones

Cute kid!

I raised three chicks during National Wildlife Week in April
it was quite amusing and I really enjoyed their company[/QUOTE]

very cute and i like the little baby chick to    £££ phil


----------



## Gesticulator

Brian S said:


> New pic of Me, Nathaly and Baby Silvana


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet. The nicest picture up here in a long time.


----------



## Nerri1029

becca81 said:


> New haircut.. took about 5" off and got some highlights.
> 
> (something on my camera lens...)


:clap: :clap: :clap: 
very very nice


----------



## Brian S

Gesticulator said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet. The nicest picture up here in a long time.


You just made me blush  Thanks


----------



## darkness_falls8

You are very cute... Nice pic.



becca81 said:


> New haircut.. took about 5" off and got some highlights.
> 
> (something on my camera lens...)


----------



## Stylopidae

Cryptic and Becca...you both look beautiful


----------



## JungleGuts

Cheshire said:


> Cryptic and Becca...you both look beautiful


ditto...........


----------



## ShadowBlade

JungleGuts said:


> ditto...........


Stamp 'FLIRT' on this one as well.. 

-Sean


----------



## CrypticRealism

thank you for those who commented haha
though I do believe there should be less chatting..
and more of you posting photos!


----------



## edesign

camera? what camera? i used to use my ex-gf's but uh..."ex" being the operative prefix lol. my pics are farther back in this thread...you can do an advanced search for posts in this forum by my username.

Btw...I may be forced to fly up to Toronto at the beginning of June (6-8th) for a training class for some project management software my company is going to be using very soon. I'm trying like hell to get out of it since I have enough work to do as it is...I hear Toronto is a pretty cool city though, true?


----------



## Stylopidae

CrypticRealism said:


> thank you for those who commented haha
> though I do believe there should be less chatting..
> and more of you posting photos!


I will happily humor your request.

Just added your IM.


----------



## SenoritaSarah

Today after frolicking in the rain...its the best past time when possible


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Man, on that picture you look so happy, it's almost hard to recognize you from your other photos


----------



## Vys

Bikini or evening dress?


----------



## Brian S

A new foto of me and Silvana


----------



## Brian S

Sorry for the overly humongous pic!! It was taken with Nathalys camara and I didnt realize they were soooooo huge


----------



## MRL

Vys said:


> Bikini or evening dress?


Casual dress  

Sarah demanded this.. here is me looking mentally handicap in nice clothes


----------



## SenoritaSarah

Manny is so handsome when he is wearing the clothes I pick out for him


----------



## Crotalus

Brian S said:


> A new foto of me and Silvana


Congratulation Brian! 
A brand new herper is born! 

/Lelle


----------



## Brian S

Thanks Lelle,
I plan to teach her to flip rocks before she can walk LOL

Another pic of us. I did the thumbnail thing this time. Click at your own risk coz the pic is HUGE lol


----------



## Brian S

Duh, I just now noticed Imageshack can resize. I can be slow to learn sometimes lol


----------



## pinktoe23

MRL said:


> Casual dress
> 
> Sarah demanded this.. here is me looking mentally handicap in nice clothes


can't help but notice the fruit punch liter! i drink about a gallon per week too  
your room looks a lot like mine but i can't seem to find anything anywhere these days with all the mess:wall: 

as soon as i finish finals it's spring cleaning time for me!  




Brian S said:


> Duh, I just now noticed Imageshack can resize. I can be slow to learn sometimes lol


you have a very beautiful baby!


----------



## SenoritaSarah

pinktoe23 said:


> can't help but notice the fruit punch liter! i drink about a gallon per week too


I think for him its per day...in fact he urinates pure Cherry flavored Kool-aid, thus making it so he never has to make a new pitcher....i know this...its fact


----------



## becca81

Brian - she is GORGEOUS!  The three of you look so wonderful together!

Will Nathaly be able to make AC this year?


----------



## Brian S

pinktoe23 said:


> you have a very beautiful baby!


As they say here in Peru...."Muchas Gracias"


----------



## Brian S

becca81 said:


> Brian - she is GORGEOUS!  The three of you look so wonderful together!
> 
> Will Nathaly be able to make AC this year?


Thanks Becca!! I am not sure if she can make it or not. I have my fingers and toes crossed

Hope you all arent getting tired of this but here is Silvana with Grandpa, Grandma and myself


----------



## pinktoe23

SenoritaSarah said:


> I think for him its per day...in fact he urinates pure Cherry flavored Kool-aid, thus making it so he never has to make a new pitcher....i know this...its fact


LMAO bit gross but I wish i could do that too! 



Brian S said:


> As they say here in Peru...."Muchas Gracias"


hahah Y como decimos aqui en San Juan, de nada mi querido amigo.  

Tienes una beba preciosa y bien linda


----------



## Ewok

@ brianS your pic on the 63rd page was too small, I couldn't make out what was in it, ;P  just joking, it is a nice picture


----------



## Gesticulator

QUE PRECIOSA Brian!!!!! That pic of you two sleeping is fantastic!

Sarah...getting caught in a storm can be so invigorating!!! Too cute for words...and please tell Manny to clean his room.

Here's a pretty recent one of me...the last time I had to shovel snow. In the words of Chesire...the "*octogenarian*" set.


----------



## SenoritaSarah

Eres hermosa!!

I have a goal for you...post a different pic of you everyday so its like I get to see you everyday...its like your in NC  Thanks!


----------



## DavidRS

Gesticulator said:


> In the words of Chesire...the "*octogenarian*" set.


I was thinking maybe "dos-genarian". You look young enough for me to hit on you.


----------



## Stylopidae

Never too old for me to hit on 

Terri...if I look half as good as you when I'm your age, I will be a very happy person.

I mean...I'm already pretty, but will I age well?


----------



## MRL

Cheshire said:


> Never too old for me to hit on
> 
> Terri...if I look half as good as you when I'm your age, I will be a very happy person.
> 
> I mean...I'm already pretty, but will I age well?


You should see all the attention she gets at the shows.... I know you know what I am talking about Terri!!

and yeah.. its true, I do pee cherry koolaid since I drink a gallon of it a day 
even comes out by the gallon..


----------



## Ewok

Cheshire said:


> but will I age well?



most likely not, you will be wrinkly and eccentric, and when kids walk past your house, they will say "thats where old man cheshire lives", where you then run out and scare them and babble nonsense.

	
	
		
		
	


	






anyway, everyone knows i'm the pretty one the women want 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....not


----------



## Mr. Mordax

[]Kaliningrad[];882570 said:
			
		

> they will say "thats where old man cheshire lives", where you then run out and scare them and babble nonsense.


Hey, that's what I was planning on doing!  

Chesh will have his 'pedes, and I'll have my scorpions to throw at the kids that won't get off our damn lawns!


----------



## Mudskipper

Here's a closeup photo of my only truly distinct feature - my eyes. I'm heterochromatic (differently colored eyes.) 








And this one...







That's me in the blue blouse putting bunny ears on my best friend. Yes, I know I'm geeky.


----------



## phil jones

what wonderful eyes you have mudskipper now a stupid question from me was you born like that or did they change in childhood and i think they are fantastic :worship: :worship: :worship:  %%% phil


----------



## Tony

Mudskipper said:


> Here's a closeup photo of my only truly distinct feature - my eyes. I'm heterochromatic (differently colored eyes.)
> 
> 
> And this one...
> 
> 
> 
> That's me in the blue blouse putting bunny ears on my best friend. Yes, I know I'm geeky.


That IS cool !:clap:


----------



## Mudskipper

*blush* Thank you. I was born that way and the blue eye has brightened considerably as I aged. It's a genetic goof that runs in my family. It's not all good though - the blue eye has very poor vision and is missing the pigment cells that would normally protect it from sunlight. I have to wear a specialized contact that has a built-in sunscreen effect to protect my eye from UVA damage. (Either I have to wear that or sunglasses whenever I'm outdoors in the daytime. Even if it's overcast.) They often use those sunscreen contacts for filming movies in bright/hot places so the onscreen actors aren't squinting. :}


----------



## edesign

mudskipper...that is really cool! Blue eyes rock  (mine are blue too so I'm a bit biased lol) I have pretty sensitive eyes when it comes to light and so do a lot of people I know with blue eyes but I've never researched if there is any scientific connection. Which reminds me, I need to buy new sunglass' since mine are broke 

I knew this girl in college who was a friend of one of the other girls I knew...her eyes were so bright blue that I could barely look her in the face lol. Something about em just entranced me and I didn't want to stare  'course, she was very very pretty too so that didn't help either lol. But yeah, I love eyes


----------



## phil jones

Mudskipper said:


> *blush* Thank you. I was born that way and the blue eye has brightened considerably as I aged. It's a genetic goof that runs in my family. It's not all good though - the blue eye has very poor vision and is missing the pigment cells that would normally protect it from sunlight. I have to wear a specialized contact that has a built-in sunscreen effect to protect my eye from UVA damage. (Either I have to wear that or sunglasses whenever I'm outdoors in the daytime. Even if it's overcast.) They often use those sunscreen contacts for filming movies in bright/hot places so the onscreen actors aren't squinting. :}


i get what you saying and i do not want to embarrass you but i think that they are beautiful and very attractive i bet a lot of guys think the same as me :worship: :worship: :worship: %%% phil


----------



## Crotalus

Me and a friend


----------



## Ewok

IHeartMantids said:


> Hey, that's what I was planning on doing!
> 
> Chesh will have his 'pedes, and I'll have my scorpions to throw at the kids !


haha yeah, you could have the house accross the street, so you could attack from both sides.


@ mudskipper, I have never seen a person with two different colored eyes before, that is really cool, you got the best of both colors, I am also biased on blue eyes lol .


----------



## ~Abyss~

@mudskipper, ...........cool............... I have dark brown eyes which isn't fair. My parents both born in Mexico have the Spaniard gene of light skin dark hair and hazle eyes. All my brothers and sisters got the same genes except me. I'm dark and your typical looking mexican (and i wasn't even born over there) with black hair and very dark eyes. I would kill for eyes like yours.


----------



## galeogirl

Here's a pic of Edward and I at a Xmas party last year.  He's the fella who makes indie horror movies.


----------



## moose35

some newer pics of me.....


----------



## CrypticRealism

I couldn't find them because I fail at using that function hah

Ah, the cosmopolitan
Toronto, imo, is an amazingly beautiful city
You'll notice its incredible diverse cultural and ethnic mix 
I don't know if you're aware but it has various neighborhoods like Chinatown (my favourite), Little Italy, The Danforth (aka Greek Town), Korea Town and Little India!
Even the museums and galleries are fascinating!
If you've never visited I really suggest you do. =]

check the linkhttp://http://www.toronto.ca/toronto_history/index.htm


edesign said:


> camera? what camera? i used to use my ex-gf's but uh..."ex" being the operative prefix lol. my pics are farther back in this thread...you can do an advanced search for posts in this forum by my username.
> 
> Btw...I may be forced to fly up to Toronto at the beginning of June (6-8th) for a training class for some project management software my company is going to be using very soon. I'm trying like hell to get out of it since I have enough work to do as it is...I hear Toronto is a pretty cool city though, true?


----------



## phil jones

galeogirl said:


> Here's a pic of Edward and I at a Xmas party last year.  He's the fella who makes indie horror movies.


i never would have guessed  LOL i am only joking sweet lady   what am i on   lol %%% phil :worship: :worship:


----------



## phil jones

moose35 have you lost your razor again    only joking mate :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:  %%% phil


----------



## Iggy22

I went to my old High School's prom with a friend to see all my friends again


----------



## phil jones

iggy22 you with 3 guys you are a naughty girl   LOL :drool: :}  %%% phil


----------



## Texas Blonde

A parting shot before I leave for my roadtrip.  Hopefully I will still resemble this when I return.


----------



## Alboy84

Top: Me on holiday - in a coffee shop in Torquay, England.
Middle: My beautiful girlfriend, Louise, and I (yes, maybe we are a little drunk).


----------



## EAD063

Been around here long enough without posting my mug in here.

Before graduating in 2004. Havent changed much since then.









Rascal Flatts concert with one of my long time buddies last summer. Mind the squinting, I have light eyes. :8o


----------



## Mr. Mordax

It's about time!    I always wondered who the crazy scorp-person on the East Coast was.  :razz:


----------



## lunixweb

*Hi*

Me in my last weekend trip to Paris


----------



## verry_sweet

Texas Blonde said:


> A parting shot before I leave for my roadtrip.  Hopefully I will still resemble this when I return.



Where ya going? Are you taking the bike?...... have fun!!!!!! And I wana see pics when you get back  

Steph


----------



## Diva Satanica

Just before my roller derby bout on Saturday past......


----------



## kellygirl

Here's me cheesing last week, and then the reason why I'm so happy!     (That's one of my students holding the plaque )

-Kelly


----------



## SenoritaSarah

Kelly I dont like that I am finding out this info the same time as everyone else!

But thats so awesome...CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## MRL

Hey KELLY!!!!!! You look beautiful as always. Congrats on being Teacher of the Year!!!! Thats really great and I am sure you are really proud of yourself, you deserve it.


----------



## phil jones

kellygirl said:


> Here's me cheesing last week, and then the reason why I'm so happy!     (That's one of my students holding the plaque )
> 
> -Kelly


well done :clap: :clap: teacher of the year :worship: :worship: :? whats a teacher ? LOL   <..> phil


----------



## Gesticulator

WAY TO GO KELLY!!!!!!!! What an honor!


----------



## _bob_

this is me


----------



## DavidRS

_bob_ said:


> this is me


I thought you look like Alton Brown from the Food TV channel.


----------



## Transylvania

Here's a couple pics of moi.  

Me (left) and a friend at KY Derby 133.






Hugging one of our foals.


----------



## Syngyne

Saddlepatch said:


> Here's a couple pics of moi.


You have a really nice and warm smile.


----------



## Rathkeaux

me





more me





and my Horseshoe crab coming over to say "wut up!"


----------



## Iggy22

_bob_ said:


> this is me


I dig your shirt. i have the same one. Old Navy?


----------



## TimV

SP looks like the heroine in the first Terminator flick.


----------



## Waxen

TimV said:


> SP looks like the heroine in the first Terminator flick.


I believe you'd be referring to Linda Hamilton.


----------



## Transylvania

TimV said:


> SP looks like the heroine in the first Terminator flick.


Me? Noo way.


----------



## Rourke

I got two words for all y'all:  WHITE BALANCE ;P 

LOL, nice to see everyone looking good!

Peace....


----------



## edesign

WHOA! don't tease us man...are you going to start posting again? 

white balance? what's that?


----------



## Satanika

WOO HOO!! Rourke posted!! YAY!!   :clap:   

Hope you stick around this time.


----------



## edesign

HEY! I saw him first! Get your own Rourke!


----------



## CrypticRealism

_bob_ said:


> this is me


awesome plug!!.I'm assuming it's organic
what size are you at?


----------



## Scott C.

Hope to see a bunch of you in the flesh in July.....
Here's me again


----------



## CrypticRealism

a Columbian that I'm truly in love with but cannot purchase due to the ignorant family






I find this interesting..






lol@dust












Turned 19 on this day; 05/25
downtown Toronto has awesome graffiti


----------



## Hedorah99

I like that pic of you in the rain covered rear view mirror. Nice little shot there. The rest are pretty cool too and how much doesthat damned earring weigh?


----------



## CrypticRealism

thanks!
haha to be completely candid
it weighs less than a pound 
it's organic and made of horn so it's quite light!
Unfortunately, they don't make these dragons any bigger so I'm stuck with a pencil sized hole 


Hedorah99 said:


> I like that pic of you in the rain covered rear view mirror. Nice little shot there. The rest are pretty cool too and how much doesthat damned earring weigh?


----------



## Melmoth

Satanika said:


> WOO HOO!! Rourke posted!! YAY!!   :clap:
> 
> Hope you stick around this time.


               I'll buy that for a dollar, come back to us bro


----------



## phil jones

CrypticRealism said:


> thanks!
> haha to be completely candid
> it weighs less than a pound
> it's organic and made of horn so it's quite light!
> Unfortunately, they don't make these dragons any bigger so I'm stuck with a pencil sized hole


happy birthday 5 days late   but you are looking GOOD    xxxxxxPHIL


----------



## DavidRS

CrypticRealism said:


> it weighs less than a pound
> it's organic and made of horn so it's quite light!
> Unfortunately, they don't make these dragons any bigger so I'm stuck with a pencil sized hole


So then it weighs 15 ounces? Shouldn't that stretch it out a bit?;P


----------



## Iggy22

Scott C. said:


> Hope to see a bunch of you in the flesh in July.....
> Here's me again


My goodness your cute!


----------



## Iggy22

Meh. Went to go play mini golf.


----------



## phil jones

did you win LOL  PHIL


----------



## Iggy22

Yes! It was great


----------



## Stylopidae

Just decided to join the party

Me in front of my bugshelf.


----------



## phil jones

Iggy22 said:


> Yes! It was great


well done:clap: :clap: :clap: its good to get out and have a bit of fun    PHIL


----------



## Scott C.

Thank you Iggy. 

Why so stern Joe? Smile


----------



## Thoth

Scott C. said:


> Thank you Iggy.
> 
> Why so stern Joe? Smile


He is, you should see him frowning. ;P


----------



## fangsalot

me slow dancing with ronald  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 but than we had a karate fight!


----------



## Scott C.

Look at that smug bastard! Grinning at you in the heat of battle....


----------



## Cirith Ungol

I think he's just embarrassed because he peed his pants!


----------



## Hedorah99

Fangs, did Ronald McDonald put his hands in a bad place? Is that why you wound up fighting him?


----------



## phil jones

my money on ronald any day / night of the week LOL PHIL


----------



## DavidRS

Iggy22 said:


> Meh. Went to go play mini golf.


I don't think I'd trust you with a deadly weapon like a golf club.


----------



## CrypticRealism

DavidRS said:


> So then it weighs 15 ounces? Shouldn't that stretch it out a bit?;P


haha
that's the entire point of the "earring"..which is actually called a spacer  

and thank you phil!


----------



## Shayna

Sorry I have a webcam pic, lol, more on myspace (link from my profile)


----------



## phil jones

Shayna said:


> Sorry I have a webcam pic, lol, more on myspace (link from my profile)


you look very nice in that pict     PHIL


----------



## DavidRS

Shayna said:


> Sorry I have a webcam pic, lol, more on myspace


Shayna means beautiful in Yiddish. Quite appropriate.


----------



## Iggy22

DavidRS said:


> I don't think I'd trust you with a deadly weapon like a golf club.


lol I wouldn't trust me either. good call


----------



## phil jones

lol i saw her first   :drool: :drool: :} :} i am a man who can be trusted :liar: :liar: :liar: phil   


DavidRS said:


> Shayna means beautiful in Yiddish. Quite appropriate.


----------



## ShadowBlade

Hey, back off you two. You're too old. 

-Sean


----------



## Shayna

haha thanks people, your pic actually caught my eye when I was creeping these threads, Shadowblade  lol.


----------



## ShadowBlade

Shayna said:


> haha thanks people, your pic actually caught my eye when I was creeping these threads, Shadowblade  lol.


Really? Well cheers to that! 



phil jones said:


> lol i saw her first   :drool: :drool: :} :} i am a man who can be trusted :liar: :liar: :liar: phil


I dunno Phil, don't think I'd trust you as far as I could knock a smiley. 

-Sean


----------



## Waxen

ShadowBlade said:


> Hey, back off you two. You're too old.
> 
> -Sean


I gotta agree.  It's starting to get downright creepy considering she's only 15.


----------



## phil jones

what oh drat a guy got to try and i am not that old young man   phil


----------



## Shayna

Waxen said:


> I gotta agree.  It's starting to get downright creepy considering she's only 15.


I second that. :razz:


----------



## EAD063

Well if dateline comes a knockin', looks like they woulnd't have trouble finding features.


----------



## phil jones

]i am sorry i did not know she's 15 i will now go and bang my head on a hard wall [:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: and i am sorry phil/


----------



## Shayna

hahaha s'okay.


----------



## phil jones

Shayna said:


> hahaha s'okay.


thank you ----- phil


----------



## ShadowBlade

EAD063 said:


> Well if dateline comes a knockin', looks like they woulnd't have trouble finding features.


Why do I feel stupid because I've never heard of Dateline? TV show I assume?

-Sean


----------



## galeogirl

News show that likes to set traps for pedophiles.


----------



## ShadowBlade

galeogirl said:


> News show that likes to set traps for pedophiles.


Ah, how appropriate. 

Oh well, I don't watch any TV... period. so I'm ignorant.:8o 

-Sean


----------



## EAD063

ShadowBlade said:


> Ah, how appropriate.
> 
> Oh well, I don't watch any TV... period. so I'm ignorant.:8o
> 
> -Sean


Well its about the "best" tv you can get.   MSNBC, we all now how accurate and well presented american news broadcasting is.


----------



## Transylvania

Well I kinda like this pic so what the heck. Taken last Easter I think.





I see no resemblance to Terminator heroines.


----------



## Gigas

One of the very few images I have of myself


----------



## Shayna

Sup Gigas?


----------



## moose35

its called jailbait in this neck of the woods too......around here you need to be a good dective to figure out if the females are of age or not. its honestly soooooo hard to tell now a days. i have to card the girls...hehe j/k..kinda


                                moose


----------



## phil jones

you look very nice and some one please do not tell me the young lady is 14 yrs old   lolphil


Saddlepatch said:


> Well I kinda like this pic so what the heck. Taken last Easter I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no resemblance to Terminator heroines.


----------



## Transylvania

phil jones said:


> you look very nice and some one please do no tell me the young lady is 14 yrs old   lolphil


Rofl! Call Chris Hansen, I'm only 15. XD


----------



## phil jones

now crying on the floor saying i want my mummy:8o :8o :8o phil


Saddlepatch said:


> Rofl! Call Chris Hansen, I'm only 15. XDD


----------



## moose35

hey phil you really are a pervert...........  but your still my buddie. stop trying to pick up the young girls.




                                                moose


----------



## phil jones

lol with my back i could not pick one up lol --- phil


----------



## edesign

phil jones said:


> you look very nice and some one please do not tell me the young lady is 14 yrs old   lolphil


phil, you've been on the forum long enough you should KNOW that by clicking on the screen name you can then click on "public profile". People often "hide" their birthdays/ages there...you really should try it sometime.

Regardless...there is nothing wrong with handing out a compliment if that's all it really is. I too have a hard time telling how old many women are, some I peg at 23-24 and turns out they're 18...some I think are 17 are really 21 *shrugs*


----------



## ShadowBlade

Sooooo, which of you girls are showing up at ArachnoCon? 



phil jones said:


> you look very nice and some one please do not tell me the young lady is 14 yrs old   lolphil


Don't worry pal, it happens to all of us guys. The other day, I was at work and a girl walked past that half the guys knew, I thought she was 16-17, she was over 24! And I'm usually quite good at guessing ages.

-Sean


----------



## Shayna

ShadowBlade said:


> Sooooo, which of you girls are showing up at ArachnoCon?


I WISH I were going, I'll be up in Whitehorse (far northern canada... where it's light 24 hours a day) during the days ArachnoCon is on. But I'll still be having fun I guess.


----------



## Transylvania

ShadowBlade said:


> Sooooo, which of you girls are showing up at ArachnoCon?


Nah, wish I could though. Maybe if I happen to be visiting my relatives in Dallas at the time, but I only visit the relatives if I'm being forced - don't like 'em.


----------



## Ewok

galeogirl said:


> News show that likes to set traps for pedophiles.


they also  point out the dangers of every day items too 

thier like,"And tonight, the dangers of antibacterial soap!"


----------



## Ewok

Shayna said:


> I  I'll be up in Whitehorse (far northern canada... where it's light 24 hours a day)  But I'll still be having fun I guess.


unless its a bootcamp your parents are sending you to.


----------



## Shayna

[]Kaliningrad[];897676 said:
			
		

> unless its a bootcamp your parents are sending you to.


HAHAHA, I am actually going there because Im in army cadets, theres a summer training center up there . But it's completely my idea to go, camp is always so fun.


----------



## Ewok

haha, this year camp won't be fun:evil:  cadet


just joking


----------



## Transylvania

edesign said:


> phil, you've been on the forum long enough you should KNOW that by clicking on the screen name you can then click on "public profile". People often "hide" their birthdays/ages there...you really should try it sometime.


Haha, girls under 18 should be warned of Phil and armed with an OBT.


----------



## phil jones

Saddlepatch said:


> Haha, girls under 18 should be warned of Phil and armed with an OBT.


lol i am not that bad i had some good nights with some O.B.T.     i am harmless or should that be   armless that last O.B.T. would not let me go lol  it must be love    phil


----------



## Gigas

Saddlepatch said:


>


Did you make that? I love that pixel art stuff.


----------



## DavidRS

Saddlepatch said:


> Haha, girls under 18 should be warned of Phil and armed with an OBT.


Well, at least my dubious distinction as the AB perv has been replaced by Phil.


----------



## phil jones

DavidRS said:


> Well, at least my dubious distinction as the AB perv has been replaced by Phil.


you must try harder lol   you got to work at it     lol    phil


----------



## Stylopidae

[]Kaliningrad[];897667 said:
			
		

> they also  point out the dangers of every day items too
> 
> thier like,"And tonight, the dangers of antibacterial soap!"


Staphyolococcus epidermis is quite common on soap, even the antibacterial variety.


----------



## Transylvania

Gigas said:


> Did you make that? I love that pixel art stuff.


Yep. Wish it could be an official smiley here.


----------



## Heather

Saddlepatch said:


>


It would make a rather nice 'smiley' to add!  You did a great job!


----------



## Transylvania

Heather said:


> It would make a rather nice 'smiley' to add!  You did a great job!


Thanks! But let's not go too off-topic.


----------



## Scott C.

too late.... and that is ridiculously cool. Good job.


----------



## Stylopidae

Is this thread ever on topic?


----------



## Arachnoboards

Cheshire said:


> Is this thread ever on topic?


It will be now, or else ....  

Pictures people, pictures. 


Debby


----------



## Gesticulator

Yes Ma'am!
My daughter is becoming quite the photographer!







a hint of the new tat in progress






and why I continue to waste my money on pedicures is beyond me!


----------



## MRL

Gesticulator said:


> Yes Ma'am!
> My daughter is becoming quite the photographer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a hint of the new tat in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why I continue to waste my money on pedicures is beyond me!


Terrrrrrrrrrrrri you are beautiful!! and I see KC has taught you the art of posing  

What is the new tat in progress?!


----------



## Stylopidae

Gesticulator said:


> Yes Ma'am!
> My daughter is becoming quite the photographer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a hint of the new tat in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why I continue to waste my money on pedicures is beyond me!



Not to say that she isn't a good photographer, but it's hard not to take a good photograph of that particular subject 

If she were to truly show off her photography skills, I'd like to see her take a bad picture of you, Terri


----------



## edesign

wow terri! You look great in those pics


----------



## wicked

Disclaimer: I am not responsible for broken monitors. 

Man, I hate close-ups, especially on windy days.
 And so the mystique of wicked fades on the whim of a sunny picture.


----------



## edesign

wicked said:


> Disclaimer: I am not responsible for broken monitors.


oh please, give yourself more credit than that


----------



## syndicate

me being shadey hehe


----------



## Hedorah99

Damn Chris, you look pissed


----------



## syndicate

nahhh man


----------



## Heather

wicked said:


> Disclaimer: I am not responsible for broken monitors.
> 
> Man, I hate close-ups, especially on windy days.
> And so the mystique of wicked fades on the whim of a sunny picture.





I think you look very pretty~ 

I love horses!  Here is my baby~






And another outdoorsey pic ~


----------



## wicked

edesign said:


> oh please, give yourself more credit than that


*ouch*

Would you like some tape for that monitor?  

If you ever get married, never, ever use the dodge. Go straight for the "hey, aren't you Lassie's stunt double?" 
This advice also applies to the dreaded "Is my butt getting fat?" question. This is a trap. You do not lie, you do not dodge, the correct answer is "My *God!* How do you fit through the door? Has Greenpeace called about reintroducing you to the wild?"
*Double edit*- And to be executed properly, outrageous sarcasm must be followed _immediately_ by an attempt to get in her pants. This is known as the dodge and redirect combination.


Edit- Thank you Heather   You as well. Lovely horse too.

Oops. Gotta keep it legal. No wind in this pic


----------



## edesign

wicked said:


> *ouch*
> 
> Would you like some tape for that monitor?
> 
> If you ever get married, never, ever use the dodge. Go straight for the "hey, aren't you Lassie's stunt double?"
> This advice also applies to the dreaded "Is my butt getting fat?" question. This is a trap. You do not lie, you do not dodge, the correct answer is "My *God!* How do you fit through the door? Has Greenpeace called about reintroducing you to the wild?"
> *Double edit*- And to be executed properly, outrageous sarcasm must be followed _immediately_ by an attempt to get in her pants. This is known as the dodge and redirect combination.


i'm confused lol :? did i say something bad??? Maybe I need to drink another beer, I've only had one since I got home 6 hours ago. Maybe things will make more sense then? and you remind me of a friend (ex-friend? i'm not sure...crack tore his marriage apart *him and his wife*...he's hopefully still sober, haven't talked to him in a few months) of mine's wife...BEFORE the heavy drug use. Long story there...

btw...i prefer silicon to duct tape if at all possible


----------



## Ewok

that poor horse is wearing pink, terrrible, just terrible   j/k


----------



## Gesticulator

wicked said:


> Disclaimer: I am not responsible for broken monitors.
> 
> Man, I hate close-ups, especially on windy days.
> And so the mystique of wicked fades on the whim of a sunny picture.


Wicked, I feel the same way when I post pics.  But let me just say....you have no need to! Love the pic. Natural beauty! Can't wait to meet you.
Don't ya hate when people quote you and the picture is posted again?


----------



## ErikH

Here's one of my stepson and I on a hayride near Eagle Cave, Wisconsin.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Erik - that must be the first picture of you here.
Nice to make you're aquaintance in visual terms also.


----------



## Sheri

Indeed it is!  

I pictured you much differently.


----------



## DrGigglez666

*sup*

Hi im Justin from Virginia!!!!!


----------



## Widowman10

Heather said:


> I think you look very pretty~
> 
> I love horses!  Here is my baby~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another outdoorsey pic ~


you have very pretty eyes heather.


----------



## Beardo

There are definitely some hot arachno-chicks here, for shizzle. 

Heres some more of yours truly....


----------



## Widowman10

*some pics of me*

this is me


----------



## ErikH

Sheri said:


> Indeed it is!
> 
> I pictured you much differently.


Of course, one usually doesn't look at their best when camping in a cave......


----------



## phil jones

Widowman10 said:


> you have very pretty eyes heather.


yes we are lucky to have a lot arachnos babes here  :worship: :worship: :worship:  phil


----------



## Sheri

ErikH said:


> Of course, one usually doesn't look at their best when camping in a cave......



LMAO!  I didn't mean in a bad way.


----------



## Satanika

Well seeing as it's been a while since we posted an updated pic of us, here it goes:


----------



## verry_sweet

wicked said:


> Disclaimer: I am not responsible for broken monitors.
> 
> Man, I hate close-ups, especially on windy days.
> And so the mystique of wicked fades on the whim of a sunny picture.


Thats a very nice picture!

Steph


----------



## verry_sweet

Heather said:


> I think you look very pretty~
> 
> I love horses!  Here is my baby~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another outdoorsey pic ~



Your baby is gorgeous!!! And good grief do laser beams shoot out of your eyes? They are amazing!!!!

Steph


----------



## Crotalus

Me and Sheri


----------



## Runaway987

I have been away from these boards for a while and missed you two hooking up.  Last time I looked you were in the Jungle rooting out Ts.

Congratulations to both of you


----------



## Syngyne

Heather said:


>


You remind me a bit of Jodie Foster in this pic.


----------



## kellygirl

Satanika said:


> Well seeing as it's been a while since we posted an updated pic of us, here it goes:


Good gracious, Debby!  You are HOT!  :worship: 

-Kelly


----------



## DavidRS

Satanika said:


> Well seeing as it's been a while since we posted an updated pic of us, here it goes:


Debbie, you've never looked better. Scott, eh, not so much.


----------



## ErikH

kellygirl said:


> Good gracious, Debby!  You are HOT!  :worship:
> 
> -Kelly


I agree!!!


----------



## Gesticulator

Satanika said:


> Well seeing as it's been a while since we posted an updated pic of us, here it goes:


Great picture!!!!!!!


----------



## Gesticulator

syndicate said:


> me being shadey hehe


Love the effects Chris! Do I hear some D&B in the background?


----------



## syndicate

haha always ;]


----------



## galeogirl

*wolf whistle*

For Scott and Debby.


----------



## Nerri1029

galeogirl said:


> *wolf whistle*
> 
> For Scott and Debby.


SAME here.. diff reasons


----------



## phil jones

Satanika said:


> Well seeing as it's been a while since we posted an updated pic of us, here it goes:


hi its good to see you debby as i only had contact with you by p.m.s. lol and we know why :8o :8o :8o any way it is good to see you and your man ---- phil


----------



## Delailah

Hello all!  Been a long time... here's me and my seeesters at my bachelorette party!  I'm on the far right (if you're looking at the monitor) or on the far left if you're sitting with us!


----------



## phil jones

Delailah said:


> Hello all!  Been a long time... here's me and my seeesters at my bachelorette party!  I'm on the far right (if you're looking at the monitor) or on the far left if you're sitting with us!
> 
> View attachment 62644


all looking good  very nice       phil


----------



## Rourke

DavidRS said:


> Debbie, you've never looked better. Scott, eh, not so much.


Hey, Debby's hot, yeah, but Scott's hot, too!:drool:


----------



## Melmoth

Satanika said:


> Well seeing as it's been a while since we posted an updated pic of us, here it goes:


     I could say that you are looking hot Debs but it would be an understatement-  *Smokin' !!!* :drool: 

                               G


----------



## Sheri

LMAO - Scott and Debby had better not leave their drinks unattended at AC...  I hear long-time stealthy member Roofie might be attending...


----------



## Brian S

My dogs and I


----------



## Brian S

1 more. This pup is named Huacho after Huacho, Peru


----------



## Shayna

*Took this just now*

I tried letting my hair air dry so it's all wavy + wierd lighting in the sunroom.


----------



## Syngyne

Me and not me.


----------



## Stylopidae

What a coincidence!

That's not me, either.


----------



## ShadowBlade

Nice Shayna! I like wavy, longer hair.

-Sean


----------



## Ewok

ok  thats enough flirting from you


----------



## ShadowBlade

[]Kaliningrad[];900883 said:
			
		

> ok  thats enough flirting from you


I'm sorry... I be quiet now..:8o 

*Psst... I like the blond hair too*

 
-Sean


----------



## Ewok

we're going to have to change your name to   flirt o'matic II pretty soon 


This Flirting is a steadliy increasing trend I see on here, with Phil contributing 65% of it

I think we should change the title to, who's flirting behind the computer


I'm not much of a flirt, but I could change though I suppose and a type a " how are you doing" kind of thing to the next woman my age that posts. I'll see though,I'm feeling kind of tired, it takes a lot of energy. I would post my picture again, but I don't want to drag Arachnoboards bandwith to a halt from all the women flocking to see me


----------



## phil jones

only 65% i must be sliping    :8o :8o :8o    phil


----------



## DavidRS

Sheri said:


> LMAO - Scott and Debby had better not leave their drinks unattended at AC...  I hear long-time stealthy member Roofie might be attending...


Damn, my secret is out. DavidRS is really Date Rape Suspect



Delailah said:


> Hello all!  Been a long time... here's me and my seeesters at my bachelorette party!  I'm on the far right (if you're looking at the monitor) or on the far left if you're sitting with us!


As _Borat_ would say, _"Very nice! How much?"_ J/K ya know.


Shayna said:


> I tried letting my hair air dry so it's all wavy + wierd lighting in the sunroom.


No comment. 



			
				[]Kaliningrad[];900912 said:
			
		

> This Flirting is a steadliy increasing trend I see on here, with Phil contributing 65% of it


Anyone my age wouldn't dare post pics of themselves. So I head to the opposite end.


----------



## phil jones

roflmaophil


----------



## ShadowBlade

[]Kaliningrad[];900912 said:
			
		

> we're going to have to change your name to   flirt o'matic II pretty soon


Come on, she's the first girl my age to post in like 30+ pages? I don't think it constitutes me as too much of a flirt. 

She's pretty, and I complimented her on it. You know I'm not that bad. 

-Sean


----------



## phil jones

ShadowBlade said:


> Come on, she's the first girl my age to post in like 30+ pages? I don't think it constitutes me as too much of a flirt.
> 
> She's pretty, and I complimented her on it. You know I'm not that bad.
> 
> -Sean


  drag him away you must try harder if not its the ROOM for you my boy keep at it  you can not give flirts a bad name lol    just look at me  a good guy :liar: :liar: :liar: phil


----------



## Ewok

ShadowBlade said:


> Come on, she's the first girl my age to post in like 30+ pages? I don't think it constitutes me as too much of a flirt.
> 
> She's pretty, and I complimented her on it. You know I'm not that bad.
> 
> -Sean


Haha I am just joking with ya


----------



## Shayna

lol, aaaalright, lets take this to PM Sean


----------



## Stylopidae

ShadowBlade said:


> Come on, she's the first girl my age to post in like 30+ pages? I don't think it constitutes me as too much of a flirt.
> 
> She's pretty, and I complimented her on it. You know I'm not that bad.
> 
> -Sean


I am, though.

Well, normally I am.


----------



## looseyfur

Satanika said:


> Well seeing as it's been a while since we posted an updated pic of us, here it goes:




go scott you stud.

just like I taught you.

Loosey:?


----------



## morgan2dope

*Picture of me and my favorite little animal!*

Hola.  Here are a few pictures of me with my favorite little animal! (=


----------



## Heather

OMG... Your little 'animal' is way too precious!!!

Your quite pretty as well!!!!! :}


----------



## Ewok

@ Heather, hey there  how are you doing? 

@ morgan, those are nice pics of you and your animal 


here is an updated pic of me behind the computer


----------



## JPD

Satanika said:


> Well seeing as it's been a while since we posted an updated pic of us, here it goes:


Looking beautiful.......yes, I mean both of you.  And, ah.....time to wash that pot holder!


----------



## phil jones

[]Kaliningrad[];901654 said:
			
		

> @ Heather, hey there  how are you doing?
> 
> @ morgan, those are nice pics of you and your animal
> 
> 
> here is an updated pic of me behind the computer


i to like to hide  behind my computer some times to  i do not know why :? :?   phil


----------



## ShadowBlade

[]Kaliningrad[];901654 said:
			
		

> @ Heather, hey there  how are you doing?
> 
> @ morgan, those are nice pics of you and your animal


Oh yeah, *I'm* the flirt? 

-Sean


----------



## morgan2dope

*Thanks! (=*



Heather said:


> OMG... Your little 'animal' is way too precious!!!
> 
> Your quite pretty as well!!!!! :}


Thanks! (=


----------



## Loaf

morgan2dope said:


> Hola.  Here are a few pictures of me with my favorite little animal! (=



CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stylopidae

ShadowBlade said:


> Oh yeah, *I'm* the flirt?
> 
> -Sean


Still not as bad as me.

Heather, have I ever told you you're super friggin hot?


----------



## DavidRS

Cheshire said:


> Still not as bad as me.


Cheshire is a star!!!


----------



## verry_sweet

Buahahaha that's awesome!!!!!! ;P


----------



## Keith Richard

morgan2dope said:


> Hola.  Here are a few pictures of me with my favorite little animal! (=



What an absolutely gorgeous mane of hair you have. Redheads have a totally mesmerising effect on me. Oh, the wee one's a cutie too.


----------



## edesign

Keith Richard said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous mane of hair you have. Redheads have a totally mesmerising effect on me.


yeah, but after dating a few of them...i've learned there's a temper to go with the hair lol


----------



## Stylopidae

DavidRS said:


> Cheshire is a star!!!


That's bad dude...

...also, really really funny.


----------



## morgan2dope

edesign said:


> yeah, but after dating a few of them...i've learned there's a temper to go with the hair lol


I can't imagine that is true! (= hehe


----------



## Keith Richard

Couple of me in mid session.......


----------



## phil jones

morgan2dope said:


> I can't imagine that is true! (= hehe


the lady i dated with red hair was very nice :drool: :drool: :} :} phil


----------



## ta2edpop

http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb139/ta2edpop/100_6546.jpg





Me with one of the American girl pups. The pup is the one with the hair.


----------



## Melmoth

She's gorgeous!!


----------



## ta2edpop

Thank you.


----------



## Stylopidae

phil jones said:


> the lady i dated with red hair was very nice :drool: :drool: :} :} phil



The redhead I dated shot someone.


----------



## phil jones

Cheshire said:


> The redhead I dated shot someone.


lol not the same one then my girl was very kind and loving a bit of a babe as we say over here  :drool: :}  phil


----------



## Ewok

@ Phil maybe her hair was artificially dyed red


----------



## phil jones

[]Kaliningrad[];904533 said:
			
		

> @ Phil maybe her hair was artificially dyed red


lol she was a natural  a red head :worship: :worship: phil


----------



## slimtim454




----------



## ta2edpop

ummmmmmmm. Wow? :?


----------



## pinktoe23

slimtim454 said:


>


  

Tim, you're mom must be very proud!


----------



## slimtim454

hahaha of my photoshop skills?


----------



## Syngyne

This tends to earn me odd looks, but here it is anyway. No photoshop, and I'm the one on the right.







Edit: context would be nice. That was for Halloween... er, '94 I think.


----------



## moose35

slimtim454 said:


>


what the hell..........:? ????????




                                     moose


----------



## slimtim454

ta2edpop said:


> ummmmmmmm. Wow? :?





moose35 said:


> what the hell..........:? ???????



Lighten up!


----------



## moose35

i apoligize...i didn't mean to offend. but what are you holding on to???


slimtim454 said:


>



i guess i wasn't expecting to see what i thought i was gonna see.
 okay let me put down my shovel before my hole gets deeper.


                                moose


----------



## becca81

My daughter and I taken earlier today -


----------



## slimtim454

moose35 said:


> i apoligize...i didn't mean to offend. but what are you holding on to???


I dunno, the picture was made by a friend using photoshop. My face was superimposed onto a chicks body. I was just trying to get some laughs.


----------



## phil jones

becca81 said:


> My daughter and I taken earlier today -


how good it was to see becc81 & daughter as i was geting   with the pics before  to becc81 & daughter  :clap: :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: :worship:  phil


----------



## phil jones

moose35 said:


> i apoligize...i didn't mean to offend. but what are you holding on to???
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i wasn't expecting to see what i thought i was gonna see.
> okay let me put down my shovel before my hole gets deeper.
> 
> 
> moose


good point moose as i did not know where to look   lol good to know its now all in hand     phil


----------



## lunixweb

Becca your daughter has your smile and your eyes, mother and daughter are beautiful.. congrats


----------



## lunixweb

ohhh and the girl with the metallic green dress is hot.. hahahahaah :}


----------



## pinktoe23

lunixweb said:


> ohhh and the girl with the metallic green dress is hot.. hahahahaah :}


totally! Tim you've never looked sexier!  

so this is what you do after midnight huh?  hahahhah


----------



## phil jones

pinktoe23 said:


> totally! Tim you've never looked sexier!
> 
> so this is what you do after midnight huh?  hahahhah


so only after midnight   what do you do before then                                                                                           and hi to the beautiul pinktoe23 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: we do not see your picts enough on here    phil


----------



## ShadowBlade

I know!  Doesn't it make you wonder   what else he does?:? :? :? But I guess:liar: :liar: :liar: I'd wonder more   about what you're up to Phil;P ;P ;P 

-Sean


----------



## slimtim454

lunixweb said:


> ohhh and the girl with the metallic green dress is hot.. hahahahaah :}


actually its aqua hahaha kidding


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

lunixweb said:


> Becca your daughter has your smile and your eyes, mother and daughter are beautiful.. congrats


She has her mother's entire face! Smile, eyes, nose, chin-the whole package. A cutie and a beauty! Ya don't get much better than that.


----------



## Ewok

ShadowBlade said:


> I know!  Doesn't it make you wonder   what else he does?:? :? :? But I guess:liar: :liar: :liar: I'd wonder more   about what you're up to Phil;P ;P ;P
> 
> -Sean












Sometimes I don't know about any of you maniacs:liar: :liar: :liar: makes me wonder too    %%%%%^^^


----------



## The_Phantom

Here is my latest


----------



## phil jones

hi good to see you and from the u/k/:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: see you soon i hope phil


----------



## skinheaddave

phil jones said:


> hi good to see you and from the u/k/:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: see you soon i hope phil


Perhaps you can't read without the smileys.  She's from      :worship:  :? :liar: :wall:   Surrey,   :? :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:   British Columbia, :razz:  :clap: :clap: ;P :liar:    :drool: Canada :evil: :evil: :8o :worship: :worship:      :? 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## P_e_a_R

from Portugal:


----------



## Shayna

pear. :drool:


----------



## Satanika

Oh my!   Thank you all so much for your kind (and blind) compliments. Much appreciated (despite that you are all blind).


----------



## phil jones

skinheaddave said:


> Perhaps you can't read without the smileys.  She's from      :worship:  :? :liar: :wall:   Surrey,   :? :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:   British Columbia, :razz:  :clap: :clap: ;P :liar:    :drool: Canada :evil: :evil: :8o :worship: :worship:      :?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


what bad luck for her / and i can read with or without smilieys and sarcasm is the lowest form of wit !!!!phil


----------



## Hedorah99

Ok. I usually get mad at turning this thread into a meat market, but THE PHANTOM, you are beautiful  . Had to get that off my chest.....


----------



## phil jones

i like to complement a lady and i think ALL the ladies on here are THE BEST phil


----------



## Keith Richard

The_Phantom said:


> Here is my latest


What lovely eyes, and more a hint of cheekiness in the smile me thinks.


----------



## P_e_a_R

Shayna said:


> I tried letting my hair air dry so it's all wavy + wierd lighting in the sunroom.


I like! LOOL  

very beauthiful!


----------



## phil jones

*i am saying nothing ( the age thing !!! ) phil*


----------



## skinheaddave

phil jones said:


> and i can read with or without smilieys and sarcasm is the lowest form of wit !!!!phil


A post without smileys.  Very readable. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Joe

I haven't posted a picture here in a long time, but that's mainly because I look more or less exactly the same.


----------



## kitty_b

*Just Married!!!*

our professional pictures won't be available until we get back from our honeymoon. so in the meantime, i only have a couple shots from our first day in san diego.


----------



## phil jones

good luck to you both and a long and happy life together love is so good congratulations some good news :clap: :clap: :clap: phil


----------



## Brian S

phil jones said:


> and sarcasm is the lowest form of wit !!!!phil


So is:liar: :liar:  using a   ton of stupid:? :?  smileys;P ;P ;P ;P


----------



## EAD063

I must agree.  And the excessive time spent in this thread is a bit alarming, Phil is going to get us to lose our animated smiley privledges like other Vbulletin forums.


----------



## slimtim454




----------



## neanyoe

A few of me in parts of my life, Parting, Love, and Profess. ..Don't really have any solos: 
















Want to see more of my bay life? www.myspace.com/neeeenyo :] enjoy.


----------



## Sequin

Me all grubbed out and looking mildly retarded.. However my new snake looks pretty fabulous. ;P 













My Boyfriend and I at grad.








-meg


----------



## phil jones

*what a horrible crime   NOTphil*


Brian S said:


> So is:liar: :liar:  using a   ton of stupid:? :?  smileys;P ;P ;P ;P


----------



## phil jones

EAD063 said:


> I must agree.  And the excessive time spent in this thread is a bit alarming, Phil is going to get us to lose our animated smiley privledges like other Vbulletin forums.


*try not to lose any sleep over it    phil*


----------



## phil jones

Sequin said:


> Me all grubbed out and looking mildly retarded.. However my new snake looks pretty fabulous. ;P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Boyfriend and I at grad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -meg


*very nice t.v . very nice snake and you look ok to   phil*


----------



## Ewok

I also noticed the tv, and the bag of popcorn


----------



## Skulnik

This is me a while ago.


----------



## ~Abyss~

Well here's me. Just woke up so I usaully don't look so crappy. Thats my new piercing and my new H.sp. And my new tat. Sorry for the big pictures. But there you go a face for abyss. 
View attachment 62949


View attachment 62950


View attachment 62951


----------



## sick4x4

phil jones said:


> *very nice t.v . very nice snake and you look ok to   phil*


the snakes hot!!!


----------



## lunixweb

*here's me*

Je veux seulement dire salut, j'espère que vous ayez un jour agréable..


----------



## pinktoe23

abyss_X3 said:


> Well here's me. Just woke up so I usaully don't look so crappy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62951


do you also wake up with your hair dripping wet Eddy? ;P 

hahah son relajos mios..nada en serio  nice tatt.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Nice scorp pic, Abyss.  Not at all influenced by me, was it?  

A lunixweb, mon francais est tres terrible!  J'ai utilise Google pour savoir quoi tu a dit!  :8o 

And I don't have any accent marks . . .


----------



## ~Abyss~

@Iheartmantids: no not really. I've been puting scorps on my face since I was 13.  Just finally decided to take a picture of it. But hey thanks fot the compliment. Plus you were laying down try taking the pic when the scorp is holding on for it's life.
 And Kamil I wet my hair every morning so that I don't get seen with my bed hair mohawk.


----------



## pinktoe23

ahhhh makes sense


----------



## ~Abyss~

I'm sure you do more to pretty your self up every morning.


----------



## Bark

I'm on the left...


----------



## Tim St.

Sorry for the huge pics

My Wife and I, yes we are Married ( She got me my first T ;P )






My son Odin - the biggest Love Bug i own  







My tatt:





 "Time Will Kill Us All"


----------



## Cirith Ungol

@Bark
Kinda odd but sad that I know the truth now. I've always for some reason imagined you with a large mexican hat


----------



## phil jones

Cirith Ungol said:


> @Bark
> Kinda odd but sad that I know the truth now. I've always for some reason imagined you with a large mexican hat


a large mexican hat :? :?   lol  phil


----------



## Bark

Cirith Ungol said:


> @Bark
> Kinda odd but sad that I know the truth now. I've always for some reason imagined you with a large mexican hat


Yeah, I finally sold out.  I also have to wear a badge to work.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Bark said:


> Yeah, I finally sold out.  I also have to wear a badge to work.


Uh! You're a fireman  The ladies love that :}


----------



## phil jones

why do they ? :? :? :? phil


----------



## Gesticulator

Satanika said:


> Oh my!   Thank you all so much for your kind (and blind) compliments. Much appreciated (despite that you are all blind).


Awwww, and *I* got to see you in person that night!


----------



## Melmoth

Bark said:


> Yeah, I finally sold out.  I also have to wear a badge to work.


          Yes Senor Bark, that old avatar of yours was what led me to name you "Senor" . Great avatar, I miss it.


----------



## Ewok

So bark is not Mexican then?


----------



## Cirith Ungol

[]Kaliningrad[];910940 said:
			
		

> So bark is not Mexican then?


No. He's a fireman! :}


----------



## Bark

Melmoth said:


> Yes Senor Bark, that old avatar of yours was what led me to name you "Senor" . Great avatar, I miss it.


For you Sir George, I will bring it back.  



			
				[]Kaliningrad[];910940 said:
			
		

> So bark is not Mexican then?


I'm more of a Mexican't than a Mexican.  Mi Espanol es muy malo y yo soy muy blanco por un gringo.  



Cirith Ungol said:


> No. He's a fireman! :}


What can I say?  Women dig the helmet and the length of my ladder.  ;P


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Bark said:


> What can I say?  Women dig the helmet and the length of my ladder.  ;P


Come on Barky, douse my fire!  

(No, I'm not hitting on you, just playing with avatars, old songs and profressions.)


----------



## Melmoth

Bark said:


> For you Sir George, I will bring it back.


         Gratias Senor


----------



## Gesticulator

*ahem*
PICTURE THREAD
*cough*


----------



## Mr. Mordax

That's why I didn't say anything about firemen.  

So I went on a fishing trip last weekend with Lori and her family.  (Caught LOTS of seabass and a fair amount of dungeness crab.)  Credit goes to Lori for these pictures.

Me holding on (it was a bumpy ride):






I have a huge nose, but at least it's a cool view:


----------



## Diggy415

Ok Ok i give, here is Flicka and I a few weeks ago, shes 20lbs of love.


----------



## Delailah

*Our new and favorite picture!*

We did it!  June 10th in Juneau Alaska aboard Royal Caribbeans Vision of the Seas.


----------



## phil jones

well done :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: and good luck to you phil


----------



## Stylopidae

http://www.lahiguera.net/cinemania/actores/daniel_radcliffe/fotos/998/daniel_radcliffe.jpg

http://oregonstate.edu/~reitmajm/DSCF0007 scaled.jpg

Does anyone else think there's a resemblance?


----------



## mysticulator

the "iculator" family =D


----------



## Heather

IHeartMantids said:


>


I'm thinking more like Cody Kasch from Desperate Housewives:


----------



## Thoth

Oh Gesticulator, you have my sympathies.


----------



## moose35

blah blah blah blah    
gest..i wanna see the dead daughter pics.lol



                            moose


----------



## lunixweb

IHeartMantids said:


> A lunixweb, mon francais est tres terrible!  J'ai utilise Google pour savoir quoi tu a dit!  :8o
> 
> And I don't have any accent marks . . .


hey don't worry about that, indeed I'm studying French here in Lyon to improve my french skills hehe, I'm from Mexico, maybe in one more year I'll have a perfect accent


----------



## Gesticulator

I am going to shoot my daughter! 




			
				Thoth said:
			
		

> Oh Gesticulator, you have my sympathies.


Thanx.

Ugh...I got her to delete some, but they are still in the quoted posts:wall:
Can whoever quoted, please delete the img code? 
Thanks.


----------



## syndicate

Gesticulator said:


> I am going to shoot my daughter!


haha!:


----------



## Gesticulator

to divert my attention from the antics of my daughter.....
here's one of me and my boyfriend


----------



## syndicate

phil jones said:


> what can i say       phil


man your sick.have some respect


----------



## syndicate

heres a pic of me today


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Cheshire said:


> Does anyone else think there's a resemblance?


I wish I could say you're the first person to say that . . . yet another benefit to wearing contacts.


----------



## funnylori

Cheshire said:


> http://www.lahiguera.net/cinemania/actores/daniel_radcliffe/fotos/998/daniel_radcliffe.jpg http://oregonstate.edu/~reitmajm/DSCF0007 scaled.jpg
> 
> Does anyone else think there's a resemblance?


You think they look similar now! Wait till you see him with his glasses on! ;P ;P 







And a dollfie dog pile, just for fun! :razz: ;P (I am glad he supports my _Other Creepy Hobby_)


----------



## mysticulator

OMG. I didn't mean to cause a fuss, I was just showing the lighter side of life at home.  

Sorry mema.


----------



## Stylopidae

IHeartMantids said:


> I wish I could say you're the first person to say that . . . yet another benefit to wearing contacts.


I'm definitely the coolest to say it, though


----------



## Ewok

@ IHeartMantids, didn't all those dolls freak you out?!


----------



## Mr. Mordax

That creepy one on my shoulder did!


----------



## kitty_b

got back a couple of the wedding pictures. all will be finished next week, available in color and b/w.

http://jbcook.blogspot.com/2007/06/white-wedding.html

my favorites: 

everyone got bubbles, except the bridesmaids/groomsmen who received 1 can of white silly string each.  






MJ during his improvised wedding vows, promising "to dance for you like this, every day, always" (and yes, he does). the man who looks ashamed is our friend wally (an acting comrade of MJ's), who married us.


----------



## tabor

My brother and I share this account, his name is Adam, I am Ryan. I guess we should start signing our posts based on who's posting  

Anyways this is me (Ryan):


----------



## Nerri1029

the latest edition at her Christening


----------



## phil jones

IHeartMantids said:


> That creepy one on my shoulder did!


the one in black is the creepy one i think   LOLphil


----------



## Stylopidae

Nerri1029 said:


> the latest edition at her Christening


Awwwww...she's cute 

Congratulations


----------



## GartenSpinnen

OK ok ok ill post a darn picture


----------



## billyb

awwwwwww mysticulator you guys are so cute!! i love ur smile  in the top one!! you and ya motha and jordan are just... yeah lol


----------



## -Sarah-

This is an updated photo of me, taken amazingly by myself! wow!   (ahh yes. The joy of learning how to set the timer on your new camera)


----------



## billyb

yeah... this is... me? i think haha


----------



## phil jones

Sarah_88 said:


> This is an updated photo of me, taken amazingly by myself! wow!   (ahh yes. The joy of learning how to set the timer on your new camera)


very nice photo its good to see you - again we have a beautiful lady on the arachnoboards  -- phil


----------



## Gesticulator

billyb said:


> yeah... this is... me? i think haha


No link Billy.........


----------



## -Sarah-

phil jones said:


> very nice photo its good to see you - again we have a beautiful lady on the arachnoboards  -- phil



Come on, Phil - there are a TON of gorgeous women on these arachnoboards!!


----------



## sick4x4

there are a lot of hot female hobbyist in this forum ....sadly though,  most are taken lol


----------



## -Sarah-

sick4x4 said:


> there are a lot of hot female hobbyist in this forum ....sadly though,  most are taken lol


Good point (myself included, there) but isn't that how it always is? The good ones are nearly always taken, whether you're talking about people or theatre seats 

(Fortunately for me, I've got one of the good ones! )


----------



## sick4x4

Sarah_88 said:


> Good point (myself included, there) but isn't that how it always is? The good ones are nearly always taken, whether you're talking about people or theatre seats
> 
> (Fortunately for me, I've got one of the good ones! )


true that......sadly for us guys that haven't dated a hobbyist we are always wondering what if!!lol


----------



## -Sarah-

sick4x4 said:


> true that......sadly for us guys that haven't dated a hobbyist we are always wondering what if!!lol



IMO, it wouldn't be that much of a difference - either you like tarantulas or you don't   Last fall I told my boyfriend Mark that if he loved me he would hold one of my tarantulas  but much to MY surprise, he did! I told him beforehand not to go freaking out or anything because if he ended up hurting my Rozzie (female G. rosea) I'd hunt him down and hurt him. Rozz took to him almost immediately, although he was turning redder than a beet feeling her crawl up his arm. He finally said, "Okay I held her - get her off...." I told him that if he gets to have a farm (and the cows that go with the farm) then I get to have my tarantulas. 'Nuff said.


----------



## phil jones

*boo hoo boo hoo sniff ( thats me crying  why why ) i must keep looking   phil*


Sarah_88 said:


> Good point (myself included, there) but isn't that how it always is? The good ones are nearly always taken, whether you're talking about people or theatre seats
> 
> (Fortunately for me, I've got one of the good ones! )


----------



## -Sarah-

phil jones said:


> *boo hoo boo hoo sniff ( thats me crying  why why ) i must keep looking   phil*



Don't worry Phil, you'll be fine. I'm sure 'the one' for you is still out there, don't stop looking!


----------



## ironmonkey78

*ok here we are*

here is me and one of my nephews.


----------



## The Shadow

Why is every guy so desperete on this forum for a girl...reading the responses after a girl posts pics is absurd!!  jeez guys get a life.....no offense.


----------



## sick4x4

The Shadow said:


> Why is every guy so desperete on this forum for a girl...reading the responses after a girl posts pics is absurd!!  jeez guys get a life.....no offense.


i dont think its desperation, as its more of a hey there are chic's( <--sorry had to do it, it wouldn't be me otherwise) that do love creepy crawly's...since most of my gf's cant stand being in the same room as mine....chalk it up, to it being like a breath of fresh air!!!!lol


----------



## phil jones

The Shadow said:


> Why is every guy so desperete on this forum for a girl...reading the responses after a girl posts pics is absurd!!  jeez guys get a life.....no offense.


its to do with being a guy and a lot of us do have a life and you are saying you have not thought a girl was not pretty ? or is it the guys you like better !!!


----------



## Scott C.

Easy there tiger.... You do come on a bit strong at times.

Post a pick


----------



## syndicate

i will agree this thread gets quite out of control with all that.ill also say that i wish there were some hot spiders girls round here


----------



## moose35

ironmonkey78 said:


> here is me and one of my nephews.


hey why are you sideways.
can you teach me to kneel on the wall like that?




                            moose


----------



## edesign

Sarah_88 said:


> Good point (myself included, there) but isn't that how it always is? The good ones are nearly always taken, whether you're talking about people or theatre seats
> 
> (Fortunately for me, I've got one of the good ones! )


not really...women seem to have a hard time being attracted to the good ones. They seem to like to get screwed over umpteen times before they realize they can do better. Strange...


----------



## -Sarah-

edesign said:


> not really...women seem to have a hard time being attracted to the good ones. They seem to like to get screwed over umpteen times before they realize they can do better. Strange...


No, seriously - I truly do have a good guy, and I love him so much just for being himself. He doesn't smoke, swear, drink, or act like a player, and he treats me like royalty (which I don't deserve, he's so unbelievably sweet) Not every woman is the same, you should know that by now!  ;P


----------



## edesign

I never said you didn't have a good guy (why are people misunderstanding me every time I open my mouth today?)

The only thing women have in common is that they're all a bit nuts upstairs...just a matter of how much


----------



## ironmonkey78

moose35 said:


> hey why are you sideways.
> can you teach me to kneel on the wall like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moose


well for starters im not hanging on the wall.  my nephew is. hes just really strong and likes to flaunt it.


----------



## -Sarah-

edesign said:


> I never said you didn't have a good guy (why are people misunderstanding me every time I open my mouth today?)
> 
> The only thing women have in common is that they're all a bit nuts upstairs...just a matter of how much



Well, generally when someone says that women enjoy getting screwed over umpteen times, one might tend to assume that it takes a 'bad guy' to do that - and if they've got a boyfriend/fiance/spouse, that's their man you're "talkin' about" (I'm territorial, what can I say... another reason of why he likes me: I'm feisty! )


P.S. Don't feel bad about being misunderstood, I've got the same problem some days. Or maybe that's just 'cos I'm a bit nuts


----------



## kitty_b

edesign said:


> The only thing women have in common is that they're all a bit nuts upstairs...just a matter of how much


honestly, i'm starting to notice this same trend in the male gender.


----------



## Scott C.

it's a human thing....


----------



## edesign

kitty_b said:


> honestly, i'm starting to notice this same trend in the male gender.


yeah, but if we're nuts we're always nuts...women are harder to figure out because their hormones are never constant, some days they're nuttier than others. Although, i've been told on some occasions that I PMS at times lol


----------



## wicked

edesign said:


> The only thing women have in common is that they're all a bit nuts upstairs...just a matter of how much


You say nuts like it's a bad thing, E.    


Oops, oh yeah, picture thread.


----------



## skinheaddave

wicked said:


>


I don't mean to be an alarmist, but it seems that there is a dog trying to get at your brains.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## wicked

skinheaddave said:


> I don't mean to be an alarmist, but it seems that there is a dog trying to get at your brains.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


It's ok, I don't use them all that often anyway.


----------



## -Sarah-

edesign said:


> yeah, but if we're nuts we're always nuts...women are harder to figure out because their hormones are never constant, some days they're nuttier than others. Although, i've been told on some occasions that I PMS at times lol



See, I already knew men could have PMS. And you thought women were nuts :}


----------



## xgrafcorex

hahah thats a great picture wicked!  looks like you and the new dog are getting along just fine!


----------



## billyb

*last time didn't work lol*

yea... so this is the kid who sits on his driveway to go on chat






hope it works ol


----------



## edesign

NICE SHIRT DUDE!  I listened to that album so much when I first bought it on tape that I wore it out and had to buy a new copy when I got a CD player lol

low quality webcam pic (Ruger P94 .40 that I posted about in TWH earlier this week *Christmas came early*):


----------



## xgrafcorex

ha nice.  don't shoot!


----------



## Ewok

Sarah_88 said:


> No, seriously - I truly do have a good guy, and I love him so much just for being himself. He doesn't smoke, swear, drink, or act like a player, and he treats me like royalty (which I don't deserve, he's so unbelievably sweet) Not every woman is the same, you should know that by now!  ;P


I thought you were talking about theater seats, now I missed the point, so I will have reread all these post , gosh


----------



## Ewok

kitty_b said:


> honestly, i'm starting to notice this same trend in the male gender.


but not as much as  in the female gender


----------



## Stylopidae

Sarah_88 said:


> This is an updated photo of me, taken amazingly by myself! wow!   (ahh yes. The joy of learning how to set the timer on your new camera)



Oh. My. God.

You are beautiful.

Yes, I realize that was a rather ironic statement coming from me.


----------



## ~Abyss~

I wonder how many 88's we have here. I'm still 18 till sept.


----------



## Ewok

I'm an 80, I don't think there are very many 80's here.


----------



## -Sarah-

Cheshire said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> You are beautiful.
> 
> Yes, I realize that was a rather ironic statement coming from me.


(Sorry for tweaking your font colour but it was hard for my old eyeballs to read)
Ironic, yes. But that statement make me laugh nonetheless - thank you, Cheshire  


I'm not sure how many 88's are on the boards - I just picked it because I couldn't use my name. I could have been born in December of '87, or on Elvis Presley's birthday.... darn it!


----------



## skinheaddave

"88.  It's not just for white power nutters anymore."


That's kind of catchy.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## -Sarah-

skinheaddave said:


> "88.  It's not just for white power nutters anymore."
> 
> 
> That's kind of catchy.



Unfortunately I'd have to agree - that _is_ kinda catchy. You might want to get that copyrighted!


----------



## verry_sweet

wicked said:


> You say nuts like it's a bad thing, E.
> 
> 
> Oops, oh yeah, picture thread.


Ohhhh what a cute little guy!! 

Steph


----------



## Gesticulator

The Shadow said:


> Why is every guy so desperete on this forum for a girl...reading the responses after a girl posts pics is absurd!!  jeez guys get a life.....no offense.


I think it's these responses that inhibit people from posting pictures. I know I always feel incredibly stupid after posting a picture of myself.



wicked said:


> You say nuts like it's a bad thing, E.
> 
> 
> Oops, oh yeah, picture thread.


Incredible picture Wicked!



billyb said:


> yea... so this is the kid who sits on his driveway to go on chat


Yes it is, my son-in-law.


----------



## Stylopidae

The Shadow said:


> Why is every guy so desperete on this forum for a girl...reading the responses after a girl posts pics is absurd!!  jeez guys get a life.....no offense.



Oh, get over yourself.

When I compliment someone, it's because I truly feel I should or because I want to. If there were a comperable situation in real life (such as Arachnocon), I would most likely say the same exact thing. A lot of people won't post pictures because of self esteem issues and as long as it isn't *too* creepy, compliments do help to re-enforce the community type feel Scott and Debby are trying to go for.

Besides, you don't honestly think I'm trying to hook up with someone I'm probably not ever going to meet (or spend more than three days with), do you?


----------



## -Sarah-

[]Kaliningrad[];914478 said:
			
		

> I thought you were talking about theater seats, now I missed the point, so I will have reread all these post , gosh



Well, I did mention theatre seats... so... in a way I kinda was talking about theatre seats...

Wait. Don't do that, you're going to confuse me!


----------



## -Sarah-

And people wonder why some women like posting pictures: because it's fun  (not to worry, I was not posting a photo in an effort to antagonize anyone, namely anyone male)


----------



## conipto

edesign said:


> low quality webcam pic (Ruger P94 .40 that I posted about in TWH earlier this week *Christmas came early*):


Why is your finger in the trigger guard if you're not about to shoot that thing?  Bad form.


----------



## Arachnoboards

Wait, where am I?  

Oh yeah, in the *PICTURE THREAD* ... with all this yapping going on, I almost forgot. 

Let's get with the ON TOPIC (posting of pictures of yourselves) please.

Thanks. 

Debby


----------



## Delailah

Okay, a few more.  I'll play by the "no yapping" rules.    

























Okay, that's enough sappiness and lovie-dovie stuff... thanks for indulging me everyone! :worship:


----------



## Heather

I like when the no Yapping laws are enforced!  I can post without feeling like something bad will happen 

Me trying to take my own pic using the mirror... there must be a secret to this method that I just don't know


----------



## kellygirl

edesign said:


> low quality webcam pic (Ruger P94 .40 that I posted about in TWH earlier this week *Christmas came early*):


That pose immediately made my mind go to Seung-Hui Cho.  

-Kelly


----------



## lunixweb

Gesticulator said:


> I think it's these responses that inhibit people from posting pictures. I know I always feel incredibly stupid after posting a picture of myself.


We post pictures only to show a little bit of us, some of us post crazy pictures and some others serious pictures, why?, well like Cheshire said, self esteem plays an important rol here some of us are extroverted and others are introverted... but don't feel bad or stupid after posting a picture, it's only to show a part of your life, to have fun :}  ;P 



Cheshire said:


> Oh, get over yourself.
> 
> When I compliment someone, it's because I truly feel I should or because I want to. If there were a comperable situation in real life (such as Arachnocon), I would most likely say the same exact thing. A lot of people won't post pictures because of self esteem issues and as long as it isn't *too* creepy, compliments do help to re-enforce the community type feel Scott and Debby are trying to go for.
> 
> Besides, you don't honestly think I'm trying to hook up with someone I'm probably not ever going to meet (or spend more than three days with), do you?


Yeah man.. you're right


----------



## lunixweb

for example.. here's me looking like a stupid and little funny.. but oohhh well.. any ways.. ;P


----------



## edesign

lunix...I used to love drinking heineken and eating oreos, odd combination but it's pretty good. If you can find them over there give em a shot 



conipto said:


> Why is your finger in the trigger guard if you're not about to shoot that thing?  Bad form.


I'm well aware of that rule. A) It wouldn't look "real" if my finger was not on the trigger, B) I have not even bought bullets for it yet, so it was completely unloaded, C) the safety was on which disengages the firing pin (rotates it out of firing position, like my Beretta), D) there was nothing to hurt or kill if a bullet had magically appeared from thin air and went off without me pulling the trigger. It would have gone through my web cam, through my monitor base, through some old text books, through my window, through some bushes and in to the dirt outside...if it had ricocheted up a little it would hit a wooden fence and there is nothing behind that for another 500+ feet.

So...don't need to shame me (although, I guess you could say I'm setting a bad example...not that I care  Just doing my bit to help ol' Darwin out), I'm quite experienced with firearms and am very safe with them. If there had been bullets even in the clip I would not have taken that picture without first completely unloading it. To tell you the truth, I didn't even notice for the first four or five that I took I didn't even have my finger on the trigger...it was resting against the side of the frame as is proper form when you are not ready to shoot. So...I was doing the "right" thing subconsciously and had to consciously "correct" myself. 

Then there's movie actors who regularily point and shoot weapons at each other loaded with blanks. But, if memory serves, there have been a few accidental injuries even with blanks. I'm not saying they should or should not use them that way, but worse things happen even with blanks.

Again...totally unloaded weapon, no bullets for it anywhere in my humble abode, I had stripped it down twice prior to that picture so I knew there weren't any bullets hiding anywhere.

I do appreciate your concern though Bill  I practice safe gun handling and am well aware of my surroundings. I should have written this along with the original picture so nobody got the wrong impression.



kellygirl said:


> That pose immediately made my mind go to Seung-Hui Cho.
> 
> -Kelly


Who? Was that the guy who shot all those people recently on VA Tech's campus? After the first day or two I stopped paying attention, no reason to give him any more attention than he already received. Troubled soul or not, I'm not going to help sensationalize him. I never saw the video he sent out and I only saw a handful of pics, but none really stick in memory. Maybe Kamil was right, that avatar does redefine "scary avatars"


----------



## edesign

*So anyone doesn't get the wrong idea...(had to black out the S/N :razz: )

Left picture is the PROPER way to hold a loaded (AND unloaded for that fact) firearm if you are NOT ready to shoot it (finger off the trigger, safety engaged, and not pointed at anything you are not prepared to destroy), right picture is how you do NOT hold a firearm if you are NOT ready to shoot it (slide, barrel, and clip removed to make Bill and possibly others happier )*


----------



## Scott C.

Here is my non-yapping contribution.....

Something smells.....

Hey! Wait a second.....

It's me.....

Time to hit the showers. Have a fun weekend everyone. 


I'll probably never own one, but nice strap E.


----------



## phil jones

i have not got a gun   but i got a bed so thats where i am off to now good night every one phil


----------



## -Sarah-

edesign said:


> Who? Was that the guy who shot all those people recently on VA Tech's campus? After the first day or two I stopped paying attention, no reason to give him any more attention than he already received. Troubled soul or not, I'm not going to help sensationalize him. I never saw the video he sent out and I only saw a handful of pics, but none really stick in memory. Maybe Kamil was right, that avatar does redefine "scary avatars"


I don't live very far away from Blacksburg, about an hour or so. I still can't believe what happened. Even when I hear about it now, it seems kind of like a bad dream you want to wake up from (sorry about the non-yapping rule, here's another picture to make it all better) oh yeah, sorry about the colourful mess in the background, that is called my room (and the fact that I'm in my lounging gear, I'm not ashamed of it either)


----------



## Keith Richard

Sarah_88 said:


> I don't live very far away from Blacksburg, about an hour or so. I still can't believe what happened. Even when I hear about it now, it seems kind of like a bad dream you want to wake up from (sorry about the non-yapping rule, here's another picture to make it all better) oh yeah, sorry about the colourful mess in the background, that is called my room (and the fact that I'm in my lounging gear, I'm not ashamed of it either)


Wow...Sarah, you have a Union Flag hanging up and also the same poster of the 2003(?) Speedtriple. I ride the 2001 Speedtriple (black)....I'm also very much British.


----------



## ~Abyss~

Sarah_88 said:


> I don't live very far away from Blacksburg, about an hour or so. I still can't believe what happened. Even when I hear about it now, it seems kind of like a bad dream you want to wake up from (sorry about the non-yapping rule, here's another picture to make it all better) oh yeah, sorry about the colourful mess in the background, that is called my room (and the fact that I'm in my lounging gear, I'm not ashamed of it either)


:drool: :drool: WOW!!!! you are gorgeous. Justa  compliment.


----------



## galeogirl

I try to post glamorous pics since I'm a vain girl, but here's one of my absolute favorite pictures ever, my daughter and I waking up together when she was a few months old.  I was still in the "mom getting no sleep" phase and look it, but I get all melty everytime I see this picture.


----------



## syndicate

Sarah_88 said:


> I don't live very far away from Blacksburg, about an hour or so. I still can't believe what happened. Even when I hear about it now, it seems kind of like a bad dream you want to wake up from (sorry about the non-yapping rule, here's another picture to make it all better) oh yeah, sorry about the colourful mess in the background, that is called my room (and the fact that I'm in my lounging gear, I'm not ashamed of it either)


 :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## pinktoe23

Aww Paige what a cute picture! your daughter is very beautiful


----------



## Syngyne

Heather said:


> Me trying to take my own pic using the mirror... there must be a secret to this method that I just don't know


1) more ambient lighting
2) less flash


----------



## Ewok

Heather said:


> Me trying to take my own pic using the mirror... there must be a secret to this method that I just don't know


Nice picture , but my eyes, it  is so bright 


In a way you could say your smile lights up the room


----------



## -Sarah-

galeogirl said:


> I try to post glamorous pics since I'm a vain girl, but here's one of my absolute favorite pictures ever, my daughter and I waking up together when she was a few months old.  I was still in the "mom getting no sleep" phase and look it, but I get all melty everytime I see this picture.



Awww, there's nothing unglamorous about that photo - you two look so cute together! Your daughter is absolutely adorable


----------



## -Sarah-

Keith Richard said:


> Wow...Sarah, you have a Union Flag hanging up and also the same poster of the 2003(?) Speedtriple. I ride the 2001 Speedtriple (black)....I'm also very much British.


I usually get squalled at because of that flag!  I love Triumph motorcycles, I've been wanting to get a Speedmaster for the longest time but I settled on a 2005 Honda Rebel in Candy Orange. Hey, it's 250cc, not too big for my tiny frame and it's orange!! I've got a mix going on of English, Irish and German heritage, more English/Irish than anything (supposedly there's Scottish somewhere but who knows) Long story short: my great-grandparents on mum's side were English and German, and on my dad's side they were English and Irish. If you're British, you might be familiar with my last name (I throw everyone for a loop when they ask me how to pronounce it)



abyss_X3 said:


> :drool: :drool:  WOW!!!! you are gorgeous. Justa compliment.


Thank you  



syndicate said:


> :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:


Syndicate: was that good or bad??


----------



## phil jones

Sarah_88 said:


> I don't live very far away from Blacksburg, about an hour or so. I still can't believe what happened. Even when I hear about it now, it seems kind of like a bad dream you want to wake up from (sorry about the non-yapping rule, here's another picture to make it all better) oh yeah, sorry about the colourful mess in the background, that is called my room (and the fact that I'm in my lounging gear, I'm not ashamed of it either)


i had better not say any thing if i do then i be called a pevr which i am not one rule for one i see !!! phil


----------



## DavidRS

Sarah_88 said:


> I've got a mix going on of English, Irish and German heritage, more English/Irish than anything (supposedly there's Scottish somewhere but who knows)


No offence, but don't you have some Jew in you?

If not, would you like some?  Just kidding, you know. You look lovely.



phil jones said:


> i had better not say any thing if i do then i be called a pevr which i am not one rule for one i see !!! phil


You can be sure that no one will ever call you a *"pevr"*, but the two of us are the biggest perverts on this site.


----------



## syndicate

Sarah_88 said:


> Syndicate: was that good or bad??


good hehe.that was my phil jones style reply


----------



## -Sarah-

phil jones said:


> i had better not say any thing if i do then i be called a pevr which i am not one rule for one i see !!! phil


I don't think I'd ever call anyone that, Phil  I wouldn't worry



DavidRS said:


> No offence, but don't you have some Jew in you?
> 
> If not, would you like some?    Just kidding, you know. You look lovely.


 _Shalom_   Thanks for the offer, but unfortunately I'll have to pass! Sorry!   




syndicate said:


> good hehe.that was my phil jones style reply



Well, considering Phil's not going to say anything it's good someone decided to phill in for him


----------



## lunixweb

edesign said:


> lunix...I used to love drinking heineken and eating oreos, odd combination but it's pretty good. If you can find them over there give em a shot


ok.. that sounds crazy but maybe could be good.. I will try.. thx and your guns are amazing.. ;P


----------



## Stylopidae

lunixweb said:


> ok.. that sounds crazy but maybe could be good.. I will try.. thx and your guns are amazing.. ;P


Are you coming on to him?

Designdude...I think we just found you a date for acon


----------



## Keith Richard

Sarah_88 said:


> (supposedly there's Scottish somewhere but who knows)


You can do absolutely no better than to have some Scot in you!


----------



## DavidRS

Keith Richard said:


> You can do absolutely no better than to have some Scot in you!


As long as Debbie doesn't mind.;P


----------



## -Sarah-

Keith Richard said:


> You can do absolutely no better than to have some Scot in you!


Well, it's somewhere. The sensible, clean response to your post: apparently the name Sweeney was originally Scottish, but quite a few Sweeneys immigrated to Ireland, so many people assume that Sweeney originated from Ireland. Now, the response referring to the possible (and most likely) innuendo in your post: you just pulled a DavidRS there and played off one of his quotes   



DavidRS said:


> As long as Debbie doesn't mind.;P


Hmm, what to say... what to say...  Nothing - I'm definitely not going to ask!


----------



## Gesticulator

Some shots from a BBQ today.

My boyfriend Chuck and me.





Squinty from the sun





Cheers !!


----------



## Ewok

@ Keith Richards, I thought brits didn't like the scots. or was that back in the day?


och


----------



## phil jones

hi good to see the union jack flag do you like us brits   :razz: phil


Sarah_88 said:


> I don't live very far away from Blacksburg, about an hour or so. I still can't believe what happened. Even when I hear about it now, it seems kind of like a bad dream you want to wake up from (sorry about the non-yapping rule, here's another picture to make it all better) oh yeah, sorry about the colourful mess in the background, that is called my room (and the fact that I'm in my lounging gear, I'm not ashamed of it either)


----------



## phil jones

Sarah_88 said:


> I don't live very far away from Blacksburg, about an hour or so. I still can't believe what happened. Even when I hear about it now, it seems kind of like a bad dream you want to wake up from (sorry about the non-yapping rule, here's another picture to make it all better) oh yeah, sorry about the colourful mess in the background, that is called my room (and the fact that I'm in my lounging gear, I'm not ashamed of it either)


and as you are NOT under age  you are VERY PRETTY :8o :8o :8o  phil


----------



## DavidRS

Sarah_88 said:


> Now, the response referring to the possible (and most likely) innuendo in your post: you just pulled a DavidRS there and played off one of his quotes


I seem to be a bad influence around here.





Sarah_88 said:


> Hmm, what to say... what to say...  Nothing - I'm definitely not going to ask!


I'm not sure what you are wondering. The answer is very clear. 


Gesticulator said:


> Some shots from a BBQ today.
> Cheers !!


Do you know where that tounge has been?





phil jones said:


> and as you are NOT under age  you are VERY PRETTY :8o :8o :8o  phil


The age of consent varies from state to state in the US. In California it's 18, in New Jersey it's 16


----------



## phil jones

i think shes 19yrs old over here its 16 yrs old when will you be coming over to the u.k. then ?? phil


DavidRS said:


> I seem to be a bad influence around here.I'm not sure what you are wondering. The answer is very clear.
> Do you know where that tounge has been?The age of consent varies from state to state in the US. In California it's 18, in New Jersey it's 16


----------



## -Sarah-

Gesticulator, cool pix! you two look so cute together


----------



## Gesticulator

Sarah_88 said:


> Gesticulator, cool pix! you two look so cute together


Awww, thanks Sarah.


----------



## -Sarah-

DavidRS said:


> I seem to be a bad influence around here.I'm not sure what you are wondering. The answer is very clear.


I didn't say I was wondering anything  



DavidRS said:


> Do you know where that tounge has been?


Who's got a what, now? A _tounge_? Whoa, that's freaky. Is that like a *tongue*? ;P  



phil jones said:


> i think shes 19yrs old over here its 16 yrs old when will you be coming over to the u.k. then ?? phil


I could've (should've/would've) changed my real age to 14, but yes, I'm 19. And no, I won't be visiting the UK for a while, until one of my best friends (who is a Scot) graduates from university and lets me crash at his house while I give Americans a bad name in Scotland 



phil jones said:


> hi good to see the union jack flag do you like us brits   :razz:  phil


Of course I like men from the UK - why do you think I'm engaged to an Irishman?   (Blonde hair, green eyes, such a wonderful guy who has the biggest heart of any guy I've ever known)


----------



## -Sarah-

Gesticulator said:


> Awww, thanks Sarah.


You're welcome  If he likes tarantulas I'd say he's a keeper!!!


----------



## phil jones

Sarah_88 said:


> I didn't say I was wondering anything
> 
> 
> 
> Who's got a what, now? A _tounge_? Whoa, that's freaky. Is that like a *tongue*? ;P
> 
> 
> 
> I could've (should've/would've) changed my real age to 14, but yes, I'm 19. And no, I won't be visiting the UK for a while, until one of my best friends (who is a Scot) graduates from university and lets me crash at his house while I give Americans a bad name in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I like men from the UK - why do you think I'm engaged to an Irishman?   (Blonde hair, green eyes, such a wonderful guy who has the biggest heart of any guy I've ever known)


 a irishman :? well good luck  and some ENGLISH guys :8o :8o :8o are nice to     phil


----------



## DavidRS

phil jones said:


> i think shes 19yrs old over here its 16 yrs old when will you be coming over to the u.k. then ?? phil


That sounds like you are asking me that question. To answer that, if you pay for the airfare, we'll have a gay old time. 


Sarah_88 said:


> Who's got a what, now? A _tounge_? Whoa, that's freaky. Is that like a *tongue*? ;P


Ouch! that hurt! I pride myself in my spelling skills. You just found one in a million, just like I would be one in a million to some cute 19 year old.;P


----------



## phil jones

DavidRS said:


> That sounds like you are asking me that question. To answer that, if you pay for the airfare, we'll have a gay old time.
> Ouch! that hurt! I pride myself in my spelling skills. You just found one in a million, just like I would be one in a million to some cute 19 year old.;P


NO THANKS i can do with out the GAY OLD TIME    phil


----------



## -Sarah-

DavidRS said:


> That sounds like you are asking me that question. To answer that, if you pay for the airfare, we'll have a gay old time.


Wrong-wrong-wrong-wrong-WRONG  



DavidRS said:


> Ouch! that hurt! I pride myself in my spelling skills. You just found one in a million, just like I would be one in a million to some cute 19 year old. ;P


I hope you don't mean _this_ cute 19 year old with the exceptionally high IQ ;P I've already _got_ my one in a million, that's for sure 



phil jones said:


> NO THANKS i can do with out the GAY OLD TIME    phil


That's the right attitude, Phil!! :clap:


----------



## ShadowBlade

Sarah_88 said:


> Wrong-wrong-wrong-wrong-WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mean _this_ cute 19 year old with the exceptionally high IQ ;P I've already _got_ my one in a million, that's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> That's the right attitude, Phil!! :clap:


I've missed a huge storyline here... Better read back a few pages. 

-Sean


----------



## Darwinsdad

Young Sarah seems to be quite the stir as of late. Stick to your guns young lady and don't let the arachno-perv's get to you.
Since this is a picture thread and stating in bounds is a good thing


----------



## kellygirl

Here's me as I normally look... completely sans makeup.  Taken 5 minutes ago.

-Kelly


----------



## -Sarah-

ShadowBlade said:


> I've missed a huge storyline here... Better read back a few pages.
> 
> -Sean


Hey Sean, long time no see! Yeah, you've missed quite a show. It was fun  




Darwinsdad said:


> Young Sarah seems to be quite the stir as of late. Stick to your guns young lady and don't let the arachno-perv's get to you.


Thank you   but don't worry - I've had the... ahem... _opportunity_ to handle comments/compliments/jokes like this in person...


----------



## Joe

kellygirl said:


> Here's me as I normally look... completely sans makeup.  Taken 5 minutes ago.
> 
> -Kelly


And you would need makeup why?


----------



## Spider-man 2

For those of you that know and remember me.  Recent picture of myself with my puppy, Piper.  Notice the "puppy lick" in my hair that Piper kindly made for me while I napped. Cute.


----------



## moose35

DavidRS said:


> In California it's 18, in New Jersey it's 16



ummmm...its the same here in jersey also 18.
don't know where you pulled that 1 out of(oh wait i know) 
i think in the US its 18 all over.


                           moose


----------



## edesign

nope, not even close

it varies by state...some are down to 15...here in Louisiana it's 17.

http://www.webistry.net/jan/consent.html


----------



## Heather

edesign said:


> nope, not even close
> 
> it varies by state...some are down to 15...here in Louisiana it's 17.
> 
> http://www.webistry.net/jan/consent.html


Is is just me... or is it kinda creepy that someone would take the time to make a list like that?


----------



## DavidRS

moose35 said:


> ummmm...its the same here in jersey also 18.
> don't know where you pulled that 1 out of(oh wait i know)
> i think in the US its 18 all over.
> 
> 
> moose


Yea, I pulled it right out of here:
http://www.avert.org/aofconsent.htm

Next time, don't "think"


----------



## edesign

Heather said:


> Is is just me... or is it kinda creepy that someone would take the time to make a list like that?


why is it creepy? :? People should not be able to compile lists of similar state laws to save time from having to scan through the statutes of all 50 states? I can think of things much much creepier.


----------



## Scott C.

edesign said:


> .... I can think of things much much creepier.


Yeah, like certain peoples opinion of what the age of consent should be.


----------



## Dark

Scott C. said:


> Yeah, like certain peoples opinion of what the age of consent should be.


My opinion of what age of consent should be probably around seven and over... I mean once your seven, you pretty much an Adult in my book,


Back when I was 5 I had gotten Married, and Its a bit young in my opinion but 7 is a good time.


----------



## JPD

Spider-man 2 said:


> For those of you that know and remember me.  Recent picture of myself with my puppy, Piper.  Notice the "puppy lick" in my hair that Piper kindly made for me while I napped. Cute.



Looking good Dwayne!  Come have dinner with us sometime!!!!!!!!
And No, you don't have to bring Starbucks coupons!


----------



## FelanMoira

Here's me and my newborn QH from last year - no newer pics


----------



## Scott C.

hahaha... Dark Predator indeed


----------



## billyb

Gesticulator said:


> Yes it is, my son-in-law.



i know i'm wayyyy late on this one lolol but yeah.. you remind me of my mother so much its incredible.. i'll be darn glad to have a mother in law like you lol


----------



## demode

Here's me on the right looking pretty happy about something (propably the 90% drink I just had)


----------



## Iggy22

Heh heh... Me and my navy hat... Kinda old, but I still like it






My room mate Anil and I


----------



## Heather

edesign said:


> why is it creepy? :? People should not be able to compile lists of similar state laws to save time from having to scan through the statutes of all 50 states? I can think of things much much creepier.


All I meant was that it just seems creepy to me that one would want to know how young of a girl they can pursue legally...


----------



## lunixweb

Cheshire said:


> Are you coming on to him?
> 
> Designdude...I think we just found you a date for acon



  what are u talking about??.. I only was being kind :8o , I would come on to a girl, not a guy ;P


----------



## lunixweb

my girlfriend & I


----------



## sick4x4

soo this tread really is about posting a pic of u and your GF so others dont think ur gay lol....


----------



## phil jones

darkpredator said:


> My opinion of what age of consent should be probably around seven and over... I mean once your seven, you pretty much an Adult in my book,
> 
> 
> Back when I was 5 I had gotten Married, and Its a bit young in my opinion but 7 is a good time.


you was 5 was you past it by then  by 7 you must be past it


----------



## phil jones

*you are a very lucky guy------    phil*


lunixweb said:


> my girlfriend & I


----------



## demode

here's a working pic, me on the right.


----------



## billyb

my gf and I at last arachnocon.. you'll see us there this year too!


----------



## lunixweb

phil jones said:


> *you are a very lucky guy------    phil*


yeah man, I know...  



sick4x4 said:


> soo this tread really is about posting a pic of u and your GF so others dont think ur gay lol....


hehe yep it is better to clarify the things and leave out any doubt


----------



## billyb

lol thats funny no i just like to show off haha


----------



## Spider-man 2

JPD said:


> Looking good Dwayne!  Come have dinner with us sometime!!!!!!!!
> And No, you don't have to bring Starbucks coupons!


Haha!  I shall!  The funny is, I don't work there anymore, so no coupons for either of us.

Where the heck do you live now?


----------



## alicia.r

i change my hair colour a lot, so here's me with black, blue & red hair... 


















next step: blonde again.


----------



## slimtim454

love the black and white photo


----------



## Iggy22

Me surfing in Maui, HW/ Baja, CA/ Perth, Australia/long beach, NY


























My room mate Anil (above) fell asleep on the beach and didn't wake up till we left!


----------



## Scott C.

Must of left an interesting burn.


----------



## edesign

Heather said:


> All I meant was that it just seems creepy to me that one would want to know how young of a girl they can pursue legally...



oh, you mean so they don't get in trouble with the law? :? I really don't get what you're creeped out about. If a girl wants to have consensual sex, and she's legal in that state, why is that creepy if the guy wants to be sure he's within his legal rights? I'm not saying it is ethically correct (say he is 35 and she's 16) but I don't see it as "creepy" exactly.

Are you saying states should not have laws giving the age of consent? Are you saying they should have them but it should be a mystery until the cops show up? You're automatically assuming that those lists exist just so a bunch of old men can see how young of a girl they can do within the legal limits of the law before going out and trying to pick one up. While that probably does happen on occasion, I HIGHLY doubt that is what the majority of people use it for. 

maybe this should be a new topic in TWH, this could go on for a long while  we can continue this in PM's if you'd like or maybe i'll get bored later and start a new thread...but this is it for me in this thread on this topic.


Lunix...I'd much prefer to date your gf than you, no offense


----------



## DavidRS

Iggy22 said:


> Heh heh... Me and my navy hat... Kinda old, but I still like it
> My room mate Anil and I


I'm kinda old too, and I like it.


----------



## DavidRS

Iggy22 said:


> Me surfing in Maui, HW/ Baja, CA/ Perth, Australia/long beach, NY


Doesn't anyone use a zoom lens anymore?


----------



## Iggy22

These were mostly taken on a camera phone. The last two were from my phone, and the other 3 from my friends phone. Bad quality, but it gets the job done.


----------



## billyb

Iggy22 said:


> These were mostly taken on a camera phone. The last two were from my phone, and the other 3 from my friends phone. Bad quality, but it gets the job done.


i've never been on a surf board in my life always wanted to tho


----------



## syndicate

alicia.r said:


>


well HELLO!


----------



## JPD

Spider-man 2 said:


> Haha!  I shall!  The funny is, I don't work there anymore, so no coupons for either of us.
> 
> Where the heck do you live now?



Dang-it!  I was just acting like I didn't really want the coupons hoping you would bring some!!!! Ha ha.
I will PM you with details.


----------



## maxident213

@ Iggy22 - Looking good. :worship:  I'd take ya snowboarding if you'd take me surfing.    

This is me in Peterson Creek Park here in Kamloops, earlier today:


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Still true to the cause I see


----------



## maxident213

Cirith Ungol said:


> Still true to the cause I see


You know it man.  Seeing them for the third time Sept. 20th.


----------



## phil jones

: 





alicia.r said:


> i change my hair colour a lot, so here's me with black, blue & red hair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next step: blonde again.


wow you look good and i like all your hair colour what can i say a very pretty girl you have brightened my day  thank you for your picts :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: philp.s. is alicia your name ?


----------



## phil jones

Iggy22 said:


> Me surfing in Maui, HW/ Baja, CA/ Perth, Australia/long beach, NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My room mate Anil (above) fell asleep on the beach and didn't wake up till we left!


i like the 1st pict of you very nice    phil


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Could you at least not include all the pictures in your replies (just remove the image tags)?

So, when are we gonna be able to gawk over your picture?  

Oh, why am I fooling myself. I just don't need to come here when I see you have posted.


----------



## phil jones

Cirith Ungol said:


> Could you at least not include all the pictures in your replies (just remove the image tags)?
> 
> So, when are we gonna be able to gawk over your picture?
> 
> Oh, why am I fooling myself. I just don't need to come here when I see you have posted.


just for you i will not lol and its good that you know where i be LOL    :4:


----------



## Iggy22

maxident213 said:


> @ Iggy22 - Looking good. :worship:  I'd take ya snowboarding if you'd take me surfing.
> 
> This is me in Peterson Creek Park here in Kamloops, earlier today:


Heh. Actually, I am competing in my first Snowboard tournament this winter for freestyle. But yeah, I would be willing to teach anyone who wanted to learn. If anyone is ever in NY, drop me a line. I have extra boards.


----------



## Gesticulator

Cirith Ungol said:


> Could you at least not include all the pictures in your replies (just remove the image tags)?


I agree with that one CU!


----------



## phil jones

Gesticulator said:


> I agree with that one CU!


i will for you as you are a lady :worship: :worship: :worship:  phil


----------



## Gesticulator

phil jones said:


> i will for you as you are a lady :worship: :worship: :worship:  phil


That goes for anyone, not just you phil. The picture needs only stay in the original thread, otherwise we see the same over and over again. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Texas Blonde

Scott C. said:


> Here is my non-yapping contribution.....
> 
> Something smells.....
> 
> Hey! Wait a second.....
> 
> It's me.....
> 
> Time to hit the showers. Have a fun weekend everyone.
> 
> 
> I'll probably never own one, but nice strap E.


Thanks Scott.  You have officially made my day.  I still cant stop laughing!  Im going to make some women very jealous at AC when I make you share the bed, hehe.


----------



## Scott C.

Flatterer!... thanks  

Glad you got a laugh out of it.


----------



## lunixweb

edesign said:


> Lunix...I'd much prefer to date your gf than you, no offense


really   you have broken my heart, now what can I do?? hehe I'm joking

..very funny, very funny   Je sais, elle est mon cheri :razz:


----------



## edesign

hmmm...with so much French culture around these parts, I still have no idea what you said at the end lol. Anyone habla francois?


----------



## kellygirl

edesign said:


> hmmm...with so much French culture around these parts, I still have no idea what you said at the end lol. Anyone habla francois?


I took French many years ago, but forgot most of it... I think he said: "I know, she's my dear."

-Kelly


----------



## Mr. Mordax

That was the gist of it -- though I had to look up "cheri."

The weird part?  www.freetranslation.com doesn't translate "cheri" into English, but translates "she is my dear" to "elle est mon cher."  Shouldn't there be a feminine form of the last word?  And isn't "ma" the feminine form of "mon"?


----------



## pinktoe23

edesign said:


> hmmm...with so much French culture around these parts, I still have no idea what you said at the end lol. Anyone habla francois?


I only took a year of français and only know the basics but Kelly is right, I believe that's what he meant. hm although I think for his gf it would be ma chérie


----------



## Atalanta

It's great to see new faces and updates from longer standing AB folks!
Here are a couple from a fun spring night with my dear friend Stace (she's the blonde):


----------



## kellygirl

Atalanta said:


> It's great to see new faces and updates from longer standing AB folks!
> Here are a couple from a fun spring night with my dear friend Stace (she's the blonde):


Uh oh!  Got another one in the running for hottest chick on site!  

You look beautiful, Maggie!  Gorgeous smile and figure... what was going on there?!  

-Kelly


----------



## edesign

Thanks for the translation  I forgot about internet translators lol (pretty bad considering I have one on my iGoogle home page lol)

the moth I mentioned in the "One Million Things..." thread recently...darn thing just wouldn't cooperate and sit on my tongue


----------



## Atalanta

Moth?  There's a moth?    It's nice to have a picture where your face is more visible.


----------



## Atalanta

kellygirl said:


> Uh oh!  Got another one in the running for hottest chick on site!
> 
> You look beautiful, Maggie!  Gorgeous smile and figure... what was going on there?!
> 
> -Kelly



Thank you, m'dear!  If I was competitive, I'd be in real trouble on the boards - so many beautiful women, yourself included.  (I can't seem to compile a complete list for hottest "boy" or "chick" as there are too many attractive people here!)


----------



## edesign

Atalanta said:


> Moth?  There's a moth?    It's nice to have a picture where your face is more visible.


haha, only half this time though...profile pics 

and yeah, what was up with the sexy outfit? Regular night on the town or special occasion?


----------



## Atalanta

edesign said:


> haha, only half this time though...profile pics
> 
> and yeah, what was up with the sexy outfit? Regular night on the town or special occasion?


Heh - I'm typically a jeans person and don't go out that much, but my "regular" nights on the town don't involve street corners.  This is from a fetish show put on by a local troupe every quarter or so.  My clothes are a bit mussed in the 2nd picture as I'd just been spanked by a troupe member.  The shows are always interesting and good fun.


----------



## edesign

I'm against spanking....ha, yeah right!


----------



## maxident213

edesign said:


> the moth I mentioned in the "One Million Things..." thread recently...darn thing just wouldn't cooperate and sit on my tongue


Damn, man, before I read the text I thought you just had really brutal sideburns.


----------



## phil jones

Atalanta;It's great to see new faces and updates from longer standing AB folks!


very nice picts as for the spanking    and  phil


----------



## bliss

*well...*

here's a pic of me, yes i have no shirt on.   figured it's about time i show my mug here on the forums.
 EDIT: yes i look evil .  i can usually be found in blue jeans covered in oil, dirt, etc etc.


----------



## Scott C.

Good to see you Bliss.


----------



## Arachnobrian

Last time I tried this it didn't work. 

So I try again.

This is me at work, early morning.


----------



## kellygirl

Ottawaherp said:


> Last time I tried this it didn't work.
> 
> So I try again.
> 
> This is me at work, early morning.


My dad has those pants!  

-Kelly


----------



## bliss

Scott C. said:


> Good to see you Bliss.


  thanks scott.  i decided to post here and save myself the troubles of posting in "the watering hole".


----------



## Stylopidae

phil jones said:


> Atalanta;It's great to see new faces and updates from longer standing AB folks!


Holy crap!

That was not only coherent, but save one miss of the spacebar...grammatically correct!


----------



## Ewok

you spelled grammatically incorrect;P


----------



## bliss

[]Kaliningrad[];920521 said:
			
		

> you spelled grammatically incorrect;P



  no he didn't    or did he go back and fix it????  if he did, then i suppose you are correct kaliningrad


  aaaah crap it doesn't matter.... LOL


----------



## Sheri

Cheshire said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> That was not only coherent, but save one miss of the spacebar...grammatically correct!


He quoted her and lost the quote tags, somehow.

Maybe the smilies ate them.

Bastards.


----------



## Ewok

yeah, it didn't really matter to me if it was mispelled, I just like picking on people.


----------



## Joe

[]Kaliningrad[];920572 said:
			
		

> yeah, it didn't really matter to me if it was mispelled, I just like picking on people.


Like when they misspell "misspelled"?  =D


----------



## Scott C.

= Sheri's post I hope...


----------



## Ewok

Joe said:


> Like when they misspell "misspelled"?  =D


Hah, that was pretty bad wasn't it?


----------



## kellygirl

[]Kaliningrad[];920521 said:
			
		

> you spelled grammatically incorrect;P


Or even "incorrectly."

;P 



Joe said:


> Like when they misspell "misspelled"?  =D


  

What a bunch of nitpickers!

-Kelly


----------



## bliss

kellygirl said:


> Or even "incorrectly."



    he he, yes, everyone knows that when a verb has -ly on the end of it, -ly must be on the adverb too


----------



## edesign

kellygirl said:


> My dad has those pants!
> 
> -Kelly


what...Carhartt's? I thought everyone who worked where it gets even remotely cold has those 

no more work pics until Monday please, let us not defile the sanctity that is Friday


----------



## Ewok

why do have guys  have to pick  on me, don't hate me because I can't spell well   heh heh.%%%&^  I ain't never done nothing to ya'll guyses

that'll teach you english majors to correct me *shakes fist*

j/k anways  where have the pictures gone?


----------



## DavidRS

Well, if Phil won't do it, I will. Here I am at a local chili cookoff last year where I won second place. I have an idea for this year's cookoff which should be good for the top prize. I am not wearing pants so that it's easier to stir the chili, and a select few can lick the spoon.


----------



## phil jones

no pants i am aghast now i know what they mean by hot stuff !!!  are you going  to warn people about it and have a doctor on stand by ha ha he he -- phil


DavidRS said:


> Well, if Phil won't do it, I will. Here I am at a local chili cookoff last year where I won second place. I have an idea for this year's cookoff which should be good for the top prize. I am not wearing pants so that it's easier to stir the chili, and a select few can lick the spoon


----------



## sick4x4

ugh???  is it just me or did i totally not get the last 2 posts????:wall:  oww wait ok never-mind...


----------



## phil jones

sick4x4 said:


> ugh???  is it just me or did i totally not get the last 2 posts????:wall:  oww wait ok never-mind...


I WOULD NOT THINK ABOUT IT         PHIL


----------



## Arachnobrian

edesign said:


> what...Carhartt's? I thought everyone who worked where it gets even remotely cold has those
> 
> no more work pics until Monday please, let us not defile the sanctity that is Friday


Carhartt's are to pricey ($90+ CDN) to desrtoy at work. They are actually Dickies, much cheaper for a pair of pants you plan to destroy.

And up here in Canada, Monday is a holiday this week. Canada Day Long Weekend woohooo,............get to work around the house. lol


----------



## edesign

lucky  we have Wednesday off for Independance Day...and I'm taking Thurs and Fri off as vacation days. Carhartt's ain't cheap here either lol. Dickies are good stuff too.

David...didn't you post that pic on here once before? Looks really familiar...then again, it's barely 9AM on Saturday morning (i thought I told my new upstairs neighbors about hwo the floors and walls are thin and the old neighbor used to annoy me by opening/closing drawers early in the morning and stomping around).


----------



## DavidRS

edesign said:


> David...didn't you post that pic on here once before? Looks really familiar...


Yes, I probably did. This years chili cookoff is coming up soon, so I thought that I would post it, again apparently.


----------



## xgrafcorex

DavidRS said:


> Here I am at a local chili cookoff last year where I won second place. I have an idea for this year's cookoff which should be good for the top prize.


it must've been pretty tasty!  i'm guessing your recipe is a closely guarded secret?  either way, is it really spicy? or not so much as to not put off potential votes from judges?  beans/no beans?  i say beans no matter what anyone says.  chili is as great as it is because you can add almost anything to it...so why leave out something that goes so perfectly with the rest of it?


----------



## pinktoe23

random pics por que estoy mega aburrida hoy  

some more pics from the other night's hang out I posted previously, the others are celebrating our festivity tradition noche de san juan en la playa sheraton to throw ourselves backwards in the ocean at 12am for good luck and prosperity during the year, and some class reunion pics


----------



## pinktoe23

the rest


----------



## Gesticulator

Which one is you, Pinktoe23?


----------



## pinktoe23

oops Terri perdona, should've said it for members that hadn't seen my previous pics some months ago. In the first set of pics I'm the one with the polka dot dress and light brown hair to the left. 

in the second post set I'm the one in the middle on the first picture  

-Kamil


----------



## phil jones

*hi kamil its good to see you again and your friends  having fun:clap: :clap: :clap: and you look wonderful as always :worship: :worship: :worship: phil*


----------



## Gesticulator

pinktoe23 said:


> oops Terri perdona, should've said it for members that hadn't seen my previous pics some months ago. In the first set of pics I'm the one with the polka dot dress and light brown hair to the left.
> 
> in the second post set I'm the one in the middle on the first picture
> 
> -Kamil


Ahora, yo veo de quien estan hablando todos los muchachos aqui!
Con much gusto, linda.


----------



## DavidRS

xgrafcorex said:


> it must've been pretty tasty!  i'm guessing your recipe is a closely guarded secret?  either way, is it really spicy? or not so much as to not put off potential votes from judges?  beans/no beans?  i say beans no matter what anyone says.  chili is as great as it is because you can add almost anything to it...so why leave out something that goes so perfectly with the rest of it?


Well, in past years cookoffs, I've stuck with the rules of the International Chili Society. I have used a very good recipe that was great, but the judges at this cookoff seemed to prefer the non-traditional ones better.

So last year I added an Asian twist and got 2nd place. This year I came up with an idea that should knock their socks off. Big big secret, though.:}  Regardless, I make it medium spicy for the wimps, and *never* any beans.


----------



## sick4x4

pinktoe23 said:


> oops Terri perdona, should've said it for members that hadn't seen my previous pics some months ago. In the first set of pics I'm the one with the polka dot dress and light brown hair to the left.
> 
> in the second post set I'm the one in the middle on the first picture
> 
> -Kamil


not trying to sound like a caveman lol but nice


----------



## kellygirl

Manny finally put our skydiving pics online!    Here's one of me and Sarah before her jump, then a couple of me getting ready and reviewing for my jump.  I'll also put a pic of some people coming down, but I have no clue if any of them are us!  Manny and Sarah got pictures and video taken from the air, but I didn't this time ($$$)... so hopefully they'll post some!  

-Kelly


----------



## xgrafcorex

cool pics kelly.  i bet that was some crazy fun.  i've never done anything like that before.  a friend of mine is going to jump school pretty soon (for the marines), he seems pretty excited about that.  hah you'd have to kick me out of the plane the first time i think.


----------



## Scott C.

Jump school sounds fun.... Don't know about the halo jumping though. A little too extreme for my taste....


----------



## MRL

kellygirl said:


> Manny finally put our skydiving pics online!    Here's one of me and Sarah before her jump, then a couple of me getting ready and reviewing for my jump.  I'll also put a pic of some people coming down, but I have no clue if any of them are us!  Manny and Sarah got pictures and video taken from the air, but I didn't this time ($$$)... so hopefully they'll post some!
> 
> -Kelly


I just wanna say Kelly and Sarah were both awesome sky diving .. and thanks Kelly for a great experience :worship:.. here's one of me and Sarah.. one of me getting ready and finally one in the air just out of the plane!


----------



## Gesticulator

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinktoe23

Gesticulator said:


> Ahora, yo veo de quien estan hablando todos los muchachos aqui!
> Con much gusto, linda.


hahaha muchas gracias Terri pero debo decir you look quite pretty yourself too missy! not to mention your two kids are just too cute! :worship: 

you and your bf look really happy together y eso es lo mas importante. very happy for you  

@Kelly just WOW way too cool! I'd love to be able to do that one day!!! looks like an amazing experience for sure! 

@sick and Phil Aww you guys thanks  

Phil these last ones are for you. ...hm let's see if I can persuade you to post  hehe nah just kidding, just kidding  these were taken last night at my friend's 25th birthday. I got there with her presents and came out with some early birthday gifts for meee! :} the other pic is the 2nd part of the class trip with some belgian tourists like us we had met the night before.


----------



## pinktoe23

this one is my fav, came out very nice


----------



## phil jones

pinktoe23 said:


> this one is my fav, came out very nice


what can i say :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:  and a x for you   phil


----------



## Atalanta

Gorgeous pictures, Kamil!  You look like you are all having a great time in all of them.


----------



## pinktoe23

thank you Maggie I was! we had a blast but something tells me we nearly didn't have as much fun as you did in your pics  

that spanking sounds quite interesting


----------



## ~Abyss~

Kamil nice pics. Just want to compliment you on that nice Canela colored skin.


----------



## pinktoe23

phil jones said:


> what can i say :clap: :clap: :clap:


well here is a pic of me would've been awesome!  hahaha just joking my persuasion attempts have failed  



abyss_X3 said:


> Kamil nice pics. Just want to compliment you on that nice Canela colored skin.


gracias Eddy  

I guess sitting in the beach for so many hours like a roasted chicken all these years finally paid off


----------



## funnylori

My new cycling jersey. Don't mind the pants, this was just to try it on.


----------



## Stylopidae

Here's a pic of me 

Love the jersey, Lori


----------



## Ewok

pfft,Look at that guy, taking his picture in front of a mirror. You did it all wrong, you should  of had a large mirror behind you. Then you would of had a reflection of a reflection that went on for an infinity.;P


----------



## funnylori

Glad you like it Cheshire.  

Could you please scan your shirt for me?


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Cheshire said:


> Here's a pic of me


After reading the title on your shirt, I can conclude that it is indeed awesome.


----------



## Ewok

pfft, look at those guys with thier sychronized posting.;P


----------



## funnylori

We sit with our backs to eachother surfing the net all night long. Love is Bliss...


----------



## Ewok

pinktoe23 said:


> this one is my fav, came out very nice


pfft, look at that  mujer Puertorriqueño  bonita  and her nice happy smile;P


----------



## luna

funnylori said:


> My new cycling jersey. Don't mind the pants, this was just to try it on.


Your jersey is precious!!!  I love the wild things!  Literature based clothes are fun. Hope you feel like a monster when you wear it too; it looks ferocious yet cute.


----------



## phil jones

Cheshire said:


> Here's a pic of me
> 
> Love the jersey, Lori


 i have been trying to stand on my head to read cheshire top  :? :? phil


----------



## phil jones

kamil you always look beautiful and light up the boards i kiss your hand always be your self   x  phil


pinktoe23 said:


> well here is a pic of me would've been awesome!  hahaha just joking my persuasion attempts have failed
> 
> 
> 
> gracias Eddy
> 
> I guess sitting in the beach for so many hours like a roasted chicken all these years finally paid off


----------



## willywonka

phil jones said:


> i have been trying to stand on my head to read cheshire top  :? :? phil


It looks like it says, "An incomplete list of impolite words.  2000 filthy words and phrases complied by George Carlin."

All my years of teaching and having to read students work has finally paid off.


----------



## Gesticulator

phil jones said:


> i have been trying to stand on my head to read cheshire top  :? :? phil


perhaps a mirror would work better?


----------



## Iggy22

meh.


----------



## Scott C.

"meh" is not how I would label that picture.


----------



## phil jones

*yes i see what you are saying  its a nice picture  phil*


Scott C. said:


> "meh" is not how I would label that picture.


----------



## SenoritaSarah

my friend mel and i went to mexico last week...though it was meant to be with kelly 

For those of you who dont know...im the one on the left in both pics


----------



## ~Abyss~

your very beautiful. Where in mexico did you go?


----------



## SenoritaSarah

Puerto Vallarta. Its so unbelievably beautiful. Its right by the rain forest


----------



## ~Abyss~

Never been but a mosdef place to visit.


----------



## pinktoe23

[]Kaliningrad[];923331 said:
			
		

> pfft, look at that  mujer Puertorriqueño  bonita  and her nice happy smile;P


pfft look at that guy that needs to post more pics of himself and his nice bike soon ;P 

funnylori I'm digging the shirt, quite unique


----------



## Ewok

;P pfft,I think you got me confused with someone else, I htink your thinking of someone with a motorcycle, I just have a bicycle


----------



## phil jones

*lol i know its you on the left in pics    and i think very nice pics to again we are lucky to have the girls we do on the boards :clap: :clap: :worship: phil*


SenoritaSarah said:


> my friend mel and i went to mexico last week...though it was meant to be with kelly
> 
> For those of you who dont know...im the one on the left in both pics


----------



## kitty_b

well, got more picures in from our wedding. about 112 to be exact, plus the black and white versions of each.

holding my cousin's son, andrew, who i've seen about 3 times in his whole life (hence the concerned face he has!).






piggybacking and dancing combine to form an amusing spectacle!


----------



## lunixweb

SenoritaSarah said:


> Puerto Vallarta. Its so unbelievably beautiful. Its right by the rain forest


yeah you're right Vallarta is an awesome beach, I went there one year ago..


----------



## pinktoe23

[]Kaliningrad[];924064 said:
			
		

> ;P pfft,I think you got me confused with someone else, I htink your thinking of someone with a motorcycle, I just have a bicycle


pfft not confused, it's you I was refering to ;P 

hahah but here we say y tu bike? o y tu bici? as short for bicicleta too.

edit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle ;P


----------



## verry_sweet

My little girl and I before our 4th of July party opn Saturday. And the second pic is of us on the 4th.















Steph


----------



## sick4x4

sooo cute..i want one of those............moms not bad either lol ....


----------



## phil jones

verry_sweet said:


> My little girl and I before our 4th of July party opn Saturday. And the second pic is of us on the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph


very sweet picts NO PUN from me but thats how it should be mum and her girl having a good time thank you for sharing that with us :clap: :clap: :clap: phil


----------



## lunixweb

congrats.. you look verrryyyy sweeeett in those pictures :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  
is nice to see a happy mom and daughter


----------



## verry_sweet

Thanx guys  she’s such a good kid…. never a boring moment with her  


Steph


----------



## Squeaksville

*Pic Of Me!!*

In case you were wondering what I looked like. Hell I was tired in the last shot LOL! ;P


----------



## phil jones

Squeaksville said:


> In case you were wondering what I looked like. Hell I was tired in the last shot LOL! ;P
> 
> 
> hi squeaksville good to see you on boards and your toy seems to be happy where it is    phil


----------



## Squeaksville

hi squeaksville good to see you on boards and your toy seems to be happy where it is    phil[/QUOTE]

LOL that's my little sleep buddy what can I say!


----------



## sick4x4

Squeaksville said:


> hi squeaksville good to see you on boards and your toy seems to be happy where it is    phil


LOL that's my little sleep buddy what can I say!  [/QUOTE]

and we all should have one!!!!


----------



## Squeaksville

sick4x4 said:


> LOL that's my little sleep buddy what can I say!   and we all should have one!!!!




Yeah and unfortunately mine is a plush dog!


----------



## Hedorah99

Me at work harrassing a porcupine...


----------



## edesign

you're brave putting your hand right there...I don't trust those lil buggers that much.

BUT...that porcupine reminded me of the ones I saw at the New Orleans Zoo last Saturday. I forget where they were from (somewhere in Asia since it was the Asian section) but they were freakin HUGE! With spines and all I'd put their size as around a full grown German Shepard...with a LOT of big spines  And boy could they move fast, I don't know what the one did to the other but it took off running across the exhibit to go hide in a hole in the back somewhere...I think it could keep up with me :O


----------



## Hedorah99

edesign said:


> you're brave putting your hand right there...I don't trust those lil buggers that much.
> 
> BUT...that porcupine reminded me of the ones I saw at the New Orleans Zoo last Saturday. I forget where they were from (somewhere in Asia since it was the Asian section) but they were freakin HUGE! With spines and all I'd put their size as around a full grown German Shepard...with a LOT of big spines  And boy could they move fast, I don't know what the one did to the other but it took off running across the exhibit to go hide in a hole in the back somewhere...I think it could keep up with me :O


The one you saw was an Indian Porcupine. very close to the African Brush-tailed. Very long quills but they don't have barbs, not that it matters when they are a foot long.

This porcupine is pretty good once she gets in the crate. We are traineing her to go in voluntarily but she wanted to try and run that day. We have had some in the past that were so calm I could handle them with out gloves.


----------



## slimtim454

I would love that job


----------



## Thoth

slimtim454 said:


> I would love that job


Don't think there is a big market for porcupine harasser. Though I hear confuse a cat is rather hot at the moment


----------



## skinheaddave

It is times like this, sad times like this, that I realize I've made it to 27 and have yet to acquire either a pogo stick or a napoleon costume.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Ted

Greetings all..Am new here..very nice to meet all of you.!
This is a recent one..i'll try to find one where i'm being normal..if there is such a thing, lol.


----------



## edesign

welcome aboard Ted! Seem "normal" enough to me...considering the regulars on this forum


----------



## Ted

edesign said:


> welcome aboard Ted! Seem "normal" enough to me...considering the regulars on this forum


Much appreciated, sir!
I am a fairly strange individual with some odd hobbies, for sure.
but i will wait till everyone knows me a bit better before i let all that out in the open..no worries..nothing bannable.


----------



## edesign

pbbbtttt...look at my avatar, no worries  The one before this was all black with a white outline of an upside down cross (ok, so I had one of a kitten licking it's paw in between that one and this one...)...

but take your time...we all let it all hang out sometimes. Very few people here get easily offended and you'll pick up on who they are rather quickly. Is that a home made glove?


----------



## Ted

edesign said:


> pbbbtttt...look at my avatar, no worries  The one before this was all black with a white outline of an upside down cross (ok, so I had one of a kitten licking it's paw in between that one and this one...)...
> 
> but take your time...we all let it all hang out sometimes. Very few people here get easily offended and you'll pick up on who they are rather quickly. Is that a home made glove?


ah, cool, it's nice to be with like minded individuals.
all the entomology enthusuasts i have hung around  have been quite interesting folks.

Yes, indeed, i made that glove 20 years ago or more..back when the original movie came out.
it's much better than the movie prop..and super sharp.
it's 3/4 hard copper, hand forged, with surgical stainless steel blades, all custom.
I am an artist who does pretty creepy stuff..and this was my first project in metal!
glad you like it!:evil:


----------



## ~Abyss~

wow those are real blades? Thats awesome. Have you ever scared anybody with them?


----------



## Ted

i suppose a proper intro would have been better.
My name is Ted Tutor..and am a seasoned amateur entomologist..and have been collecting and studying all my life.
I study and collect native species as well as exotics.
My former expertise lies in Reptiles..and have kept venomous species from 
all over the world.
When i'm not doing either I also am a serious fossil collector, and travel around doing all three.
I have thousands of insects..of course most of them lived out their shortlived lives and are now mounted and documented behind glass cases covering every bit of wall space in my house. 
i am also an artist and create very dark art in the form of illustration, sculpture, and 3-d/2-d works for the twisted populous all over the U.S.

well, enough about all that..
I'm here to enjoy talking inverts with you guys, and occasionally off topic conversation.!


----------



## Ted

abyss_X3 said:


> wow those are real blades? Thats awesome. Have you ever scared anybody with them?


oooh yes..very real..double edged too!
they are welded with almost pure silver for a seamless bond and almost indestructible.
i have put them through sheet rock walls...and have been scaring people for decades with it.
I generally scare people with most of my creations..as you can guess, a great pastime of mine.


----------



## ~Abyss~

awesome, just awsome.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Ted said:


> oooh yes..very real..double edged too!
> they are welded with almost pure silver for a seamless bond and almost indestructible.
> i have put them through sheet rock walls...and have been scaring people for decades with it.
> I generally scare people with most of my creations..as you can guess, a great pastime of mine.


How many times have you cut yourself with them?


----------



## phil jones

Ted said:


> Much appreciated, sir!
> I am a fairly strange individual with some odd hobbies, for sure.
> but i will wait till everyone knows me a bit better before i let all that out in the open..no worries..nothing bannable.


yes you are ok and very normal to me   just look at me i am well loved and liked on here :liar: :liar: :liar: LOL phil


----------



## RoachGirlRen

Me and a few of my home raised gals.


----------



## Ewok

those gals are huge! What species are they?




pinktoe23 said:


> as short for bicicleta too.
> 
> ;P


"bicicleta" I like that word, do you ride one?


----------



## Mr. Mordax

RoachGirlRen said:


> Me and a few of my home raised gals.


That's awesome!  I had similar decorations crawling on my shirt at a bugzoo thing and scared the living crap out of three separate groups of Asian girls.


----------



## RoachGirlRen

> those gals are huge! What species are they?


They're supposed to be plain old run of the mill Madagascar hissers, but they seem a tad larger than many I've seen... and you should see the boys! I can't help but wonder if they're maybe the giant morph.


----------



## verry_sweet

RoachGirlRen I love that picture. It holds a lot of personality.

Welcome to the AB  


Steph


----------



## sick4x4

girls and inverts???why is that soo hot lol:? welcome


----------



## ~Abyss~

Because it's GIRLS and INVERTS


----------



## phil jones

abyss_X3 said:


> Because it's GIRLS and INVERTS
> but um... roaches are insects if thats what your talking about.


the man got it just hope no one else gets it      phil


----------



## Ted

PinkZebraBooty said:


> How many times have you cut yourself with them?


quite a few, actually..lol.
especially during the assembly phase...and once i sat on it..but..thats another story entirely:8o


----------



## demode

trying to get rid of my nerdmuscles from all the computersitting, starting to shape up i think


----------



## RoachGirlRen

OOooooh. Ren likey!

Had to post this because it was just too funny:





Judging by the look on my face, having an _imperator_ on my chest makes me a tad randy! :}


----------



## edesign

...and I thought it was the Operation Ivy t-shirt


----------



## Quizzler

Yup, that's me


----------



## slimtim454

Thoth said:


> Don't think there is a big market for porcupine harasser. Though I hear confuse a cat is rather hot at the moment


I meant the job of a zoo keeper


----------



## ~Abyss~

RoachGirlRen said:


> OOooooh. Ren likey!
> 
> Had to post this because it was just too funny:
> Judging by the look on my face, having an _imperator_ on my chest makes me a tad randy! :}


You have a really huge smile


----------



## demode

I'd be pretty eeky about that scorp aswell  :8o


----------



## Stylopidae

Abyss, did you know your scorp moves?

Totally just noticed.


----------



## ~Abyss~

LOL, i love it. Hey Chesire did you know your pope...is....ohh never mind.


----------



## kitty_b

just got my new tattoo. please excuse the ghastly whiteness of my legs. i love pants too much to get a tan.


----------



## slimtim454

Rayman Raving Rabbits?


----------



## kitty_b

slimtim454 said:


> Rayman Raving Rabbits?


yup. i like the game... but i love the rabbids.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Wow.  That's both creepy and awesome at the same time.


----------



## slimtim454

IHeartMantids said:


> Wow.  That's both creepy and awesome at the same time.


The tattoo or her love for "rabbids"?


----------



## Mr. Mordax

That would be the tat.


----------



## Syngyne

kitty_b said:


> just got my new tattoo. please excuse the ghastly whiteness of my legs. i love pants too much to get a tan.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH
Bunnies don't do tattoos!


----------



## phil jones

*its just like looking in to a mirror for me :? :?  but my ears are not so big    --- its cool -- phil*


IHeartMantids said:


> Wow.  That's both creepy and awesome at the same time.


----------



## Gesticulator

Cool, kitty_b. There is a tattoo thread in TWH, that you might enjoy


----------



## edesign

phil jones said:


> *its just like looking in to a mirror for me :? :?  but my ears are not so big    --- its cool -- phil*


haha, phil...I really laughed outloud when I read that


----------



## Philth

Me being cradled by my daddy. 

Seeya's in TX.


----------



## TTstinger

HERE i AM


----------



## EricFavez

heres the latest one of me...fresh hair cut!


----------



## phil jones

Philth said:


> Me being cradled by my daddy.
> 
> Seeya's in TX.


you got your daddys looks    A JOKE HA HA HE HE :8o :8o :8o phil


----------



## phil jones

EricFavez said:


> heres the latest one of me...fresh hair cut!


its a bit long i think :? LOL   A JOKE ( and i do mean the hair )  its very cool  :clap: :clap: :clap:  phil


----------



## EricFavez

lol..yea Phil i think ima gonna get some corn rolls here soon!


----------



## Gesticulator

Philth said:


> Me being cradled by my daddy.
> 
> Seeya's in TX.


Great Picture Tom. Lots of siblings in the background, ever so neatly arranged! See you at t*he airport in TWO DAYS*!!!!!!! Holy Moly!


----------



## skinheaddave

Eric,

Do you have an identical twin brother who was at one point a bouncer in Guelph, ON but has since gone on to become a lawyer?  

If not, then have you ever stuffed a puking guy's head into my back to prevent him from spewing all over the crowd and then later changed your name and skiped the country?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## EricFavez

Dave i sure dont know who those other people were...but it sounds like you had some awesome times together..lol


----------



## Tuishimi

*Me...*

Me being a goof.


----------



## skinheaddave

EricFavez said:


> Dave i sure dont know who those other people were...but it sounds like you had some awesome times together..lol


Same guy.  Awesome may not describe the times, but Matt was definitely someone I could trust at my back.  Other than the beard, you look identical.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Loaf

mad soph







mad soph and mad nephew Jordan







happy soph and happy nephew Jordan







Have fun at Arachnocon this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## verry_sweet

An orphan and me.  She will be released back to wild once she and the others are strong and old enough.







Steph


----------



## Conrad

*Jordana Brewster:*







*Loaf (Soph):*


----------



## verry_sweet

Philth said:


> Me being cradled by my daddy.
> 
> Seeya's in TX.




Nice bird


----------



## phil jones

verry_sweet said:


> An orphan and me.  She will be released back to wild once she and the others are strong and old
> 
> Steph


*how very nice a cute pict and that's made my day thank you for posting that --- phil :clap: :clap: :clap:  *


----------



## phil jones

*Loaf (Soph):*




wow what can i say:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: phil


----------



## LeilaNami

Tis me


----------



## sick4x4

you are some beautiful women......:clap:  stay happy


----------



## phil jones

LeilaNami said:


> Tis me
> 
> *you are a very pretty girl  :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: and the spider is not to bad as well    ---- phil*


----------



## beetleman

:clap: yes very adorable!


----------



## Ted

whoa.. 
beautiful, ladies!


----------



## edesign

what? where?!?!? all i see is princess'!  (ok, that's not like me to say that...lol)


----------



## Rain_Flower

*Behind the computer, it's me!*

Me looking very angry 






Me playing in the trees






And me sitting in the grass 






So yep, that's me.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Your mood is sunshine?  In Oregon?

:?

Nice pics, by the way.


----------



## Rain_Flower

Thank you!
Any my mood is sunshine cause I wish it was sunny  ha.


----------



## syndicate

nice pics rainflower.welcome to the forum


----------



## edesign

I used to have a grandmother who lived in Albany...I visited her one time and it was sunny most of the time. And don't forget, there's a desert out there too (I went through Bend). But that was about 15 years ago, I remember seeing the deforestation on the hillsides. Even then when I was uh...maybe 10 or 11?...I remember wondering how that could be allowed. I think that's been "fixed" a bit since then though.

glad to see I'm not the only pale person here, although...I'm sure we get more sun than you do  Then again, it's rained every day here practically for the last month and a half...if not more. But I like thunderstorms so I can't complain too much. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Rain_Flower

Sun or Rain, I love them both.
And being pale is good


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I correctly assumed Willamette Valley -- we're the reason Central and Eastern Oregon (where I grew up) is so dry.  It's rained the past three days and I'm frankly surprised it isn't wetter right now.


----------



## Rain_Flower

Yeah me too, it's been raining off and on, but it's been fairly nice besides that. Plus I like to play in the rain so I'm happy rain or shine


----------



## Hedorah99

Welcome to the boards Rain. get ready for the salivatory response of Phil Jones.


----------



## edesign

Here, have a napkin...you can give it to him to keep the drool from dripping 

*hands Rain a napkin and in his best British impersonation says, "He's rather harmless...he just likes to compliment"*


----------



## sick4x4

i want it to rain!!!!!!!!!!!you can have the sunshine give us some rain.........


----------



## edesign

uh...it doesn't rain on the moon  (it IS Friday night so I'm assuming you're not in Cali tonight eheheheheheheh  )


----------



## maxident213

Hedorah99 said:


> Welcome to the boards Rain. get ready for the salivatory response of Phil Jones.


This made me lol for a good thirty seconds. :clap:


----------



## Ted

me again..now..and a few years ago, making out with a skull..lol


----------



## Sheri

I enjoyed the first one more.


----------



## Ted

Sheri said:


> I enjoyed the first one more.


 oh dear..i hoped no one saw that

thought it might be too ambiguous.


here you go..


----------



## edesign

Ted said:


>


holy cra...uh...damn your eyes look alien in that one!


----------



## Ted

edesign said:


> holy cra...uh...damn your eyes look alien in that one!


yeah..i _told_ you guys i was strange.


----------



## funnylori

Your commander will not be pleased...


----------



## Ted

''*The truth is out there*''

~Fox Mulder


----------



## Rain_Flower

Hehehe. you guys make me laugh.


----------



## Ted

Rain_Flower said:


> Hehehe. you guys make me laugh.


me too..thats why i like it so much, here.


----------



## Rain_Flower

Agreed, completely.  People see me as a freak, for being a pretty little girl who loves tarantulas and such, but here, it's everyone else  who are the freaks. Ha.


----------



## Widowman10

Rain_Flower said:


> People see me as a freak, for being a pretty little girl who loves tarantulas and such


Freak?! ha, yeah right...wish i could find me a pretty girl who loooved T's...


----------



## Ted

Rain_Flower said:


> Agreed, completely.  People see me as a freak, for being a pretty little girl who loves tarantulas and such, but here, it's everyone else  who are the freaks. Ha.


i agree on both parts.
you are pretty, _and_ everyone else here but me, and possibly you, are the freaks


----------



## Widowman10

Ted said:


> _and_ everyone else here but me, and possibly you, are the freaks


hahaha! nice...


----------



## Ted

Widowman10 said:


> hahaha! nice...


:} can you tell it's friday night? 
time for another martini!


----------



## Rain_Flower

Ha, I love it.


----------



## sntcruzan

Rain you are a model type of woman.Who took your pictures?


----------



## Rain_Flower

Aaawh well thank you. My friend Andy took the pics, he's the most amazing photographer ever


----------



## edesign

funnylori said:


> Your commander will not be pleased...


AHAHAHAHAHAHA



Ted said:


> :} can you tell it's friday night?
> time for another martini!


sad part is, a lot of the members aren't even here today because they're at ARACHNOCON in San Antonio...bastards. I thought it was in August, used some vacation time after the 4th and went to New Orleans...then found out it was only two weeks away 

Ah well...I'm drunk enough for everyone to have fun  Just wish I had some herbal remedy...sort of lol. I dunno, I'm confused at the moment, check back with me in the morning and I'll be more coherent.

good to see the new members off to a good start  everyone here is a freak in one form or another...here, freaks are normies...and everyone else is a nutjob ;P


----------



## Rain_Flower

I love this place. I think if you got all the arachnoboard users into one place and got them all drunk, the world would explode. Ha. Aaaaamazing.


----------



## Ted

edesign said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is, a lot of the members aren't even here today because they're at ARACHNOCON in San Antonio...bastards. I thought it was in August, used some vacation time after the 4th and went to New Orleans...then found out it was only two weeks away
> 
> Ah well...I'm drunk enough for everyone to have fun  Just wish I had some herbal remedy...sort of lol. I dunno, I'm confused at the moment, check back with me in the morning and I'll be more coherent.
> 
> good to see the new members off to a good start  everyone here is a freak in one form or another...here, freaks are normies...and everyone else is a nutjob ;P


indeed.
cheers, my friend!


----------



## Heather

edesign said:


> Ah well...I'm drunk enough for everyone to have fun  Just wish I had some herbal remedy...sort of lol. I dunno, I'm confused at the moment, check back with me in the morning and I'll be more coherent.



I second that!  At least I can get a copy of Harry in the morning (oh wait, it is morning ) and forget about life for a few days....


----------



## phil jones

Rain_Flower hi you look good and i like the one of you in the grass:clap: :clap: :clap: and i do not drool :liar: :liar: :liar: LOL phil    :8o :8o :8o :8o :8o


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I was waiting for that, Phil . . . 

It sucks that everyone's gone!  I finally found some earwigs for Cheshire, but he hasn't responded to my PM!    I thought about calling him, but that might seem weird.

"Hi, is this Cheshire?  This is I Heart Mantids.  I got the earwigs."

Back to be on-topic, here's me on a rope swing a couple summers ago . . . I was scared I'd lose my grip and take an unintentional bath.


----------



## Stylopidae

Rain_Flower said:


> I love this place. I think if you got all the arachnoboard users into one place and got them all drunk, the world would explode. Ha. Aaaaamazing.


You don't know the half of it. 

Pics and stories from arachnocon will be up soon, folks.

This year was pretty good for collecting. I brought something like 42 collection containers and used all but five.


----------



## beetleman

Rain_Flower said:


> Sun or Rain, I love them both.
> And being pale is good


and more healthy for your skin beautiful pics by the way,yeah i'm in fla sunny all the time,can't get away from it,i have no choice to be tan


----------



## beetleman

Widowman10 said:


> Freak?! ha, yeah right...wish i could find me a pretty girl who loooved T's...


 heh, yeah the ones i meet totaly flip out about bugs in general,but it's good to see alot of beautiful ladies here love bugs:clap: yeah baby


----------



## beetleman

Ted said:


> me again..now..and a few years ago, making out with a skull..lol


hee hee that skull is definitly interested in you kinda smiling too.


----------



## Sheri

Was out herping last night and dug up some sage brush to plant in our new yard!  So cool that these desert-ish prairie plants are native to where we live now. Found a couple rattlers and some other cool stuff, watch for a field thread coming soon.


----------



## Ted

sheri is cute and cool.
you look like you're a hoot to hunt with.


----------



## tweetygt

I am pretty new here and here is my mug, and my other pride and joy


----------



## phil jones

*i agree and wow that red hair :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: very good pict thanks for posting it :clap: :clap:  phil*


Ted said:


> sheri is cute and cool.
> you look like you're a hoot to hunt with.


----------



## phil jones

tweetygt said:


> I am pretty new here and here is my mug, and my other pride and joy
> *hi always good to see a new face :clap: :clap:  and cool car :clap: :clap: thanks for the picts :clap:  phil*


----------



## Stylopidae

Hedorah99 said:


> Welcome to the boards Rain. get ready for the salivatory response of Phil Jones.



No drooling response, yet. I'm quite amazed she hasn't had to push Phil off her leg yet.

Rain, you are gorgeous 

Welcome to the boards


----------



## phil jones

*i do not drool well not that much :liar: :liar: and i am not after her leg  LOL   phil*


Cheshire said:


> No drooling response, yet. I'm quite amazed she hasn't had to push Phil off her leg yet.
> 
> Rain, you are gorgeous
> 
> Welcome to the boards


----------



## beetleman

tweetygt said:


> I am pretty new here and here is my mug, and my other pride and joy


:clap: excellent choice of cars,ive got a black demon my self(04 GT) welcome to the boards


----------



## beetleman

Ted said:


> sheri is cute and cool.
> you look like you're a hoot to hunt with.


 yes, i second that.


----------



## bellemorte1989

*it's me... I think*

Fluffy hair! 







Laurell K. Hamilton, it's what I live for!






My love-Moose, he's a 2 year old redtail boa.


----------



## Arachnoporium

*I need to get away from the computer more often -*


----------



## edesign

bellemorte...you have the same birthday as me, well, I was born in '78...but same month and day! Funny thing is, one of my aunts (my mom's brother's wife) was also born on Oct. 18th  A GREAT day indeed


----------



## xgrafcorex

bellemorte1989 said:


> Fluffy hair!


i think i know you from somewhere.  :}  welcome to the other boards.

brian

that boa has a great pattern.  i hope that wasn't your leg though.


----------



## phil jones

bellemorte1989 said:


> Fluffy hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hi its good to see a new face :clap: :clap: and wow you are pretty :worship: :worship: :8o :8o i like your snake :clap: :clap: but i like you better    :clap: phil*


----------



## verry_sweet

Nice pictures bellemorte1989  ……… I like the one of you sitting on the hotel potty sexing molts much better though…..that one is a classic  

Nice to see you here


----------



## beetleman

bellemorte1989 said:


> Fluffy hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laurell K. Hamilton, it's what I live for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My love-Moose, he's a 2 year old redtail boa.


yes, welcome!


----------



## phil jones

verry_sweet said:


> Nice pictures bellemorte1989  ……… I like the one of you sitting on the hotel potty sexing molts much better though…..that one is a classic
> 
> Nice to see you here


*  WHAT :? :?  :8o :8o :8o phil*


----------



## verry_sweet

phil jones said:


> *  WHAT :? :?  :8o :8o :8o phil*



Now now get your mind out of…errrr…well what ever your thinking……knock it off!


----------



## Tuishimi

*Hey*

How come nobody said I was pretty?
:}


----------



## LaneyKaz

Tuishimi said:


> How come nobody said I was pretty?
> :}


Smokin' Hot!!!!


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Most people seem to flock to the "cute girls who like creepy crawlies" thing, so us poor guys get left in the dust. 

Yay for goof-ness!


----------



## edesign

all take and no give  j/k


----------



## phil jones

*even i do not know what i am thinking :? :?  and i can not knock it off as one day i may need it     phil*


verry_sweet said:


> Now now get your mind out of…errrr…well what ever your thinking……knock it off!


----------



## Hedorah99

Welcome to the boards Bella. Let me sponge some of the drool off you from other members.


----------



## DavidRS

Iggy22 said:


> meh.


Now I should post my pic of me and my red neck-tie. Oh wait, that's my tounge.


----------



## Syngyne

Rain_Flower said:


>


I defer to Siouxsie.


			
				Siouxsie Sioux said:
			
		

> Golly jeepers
> Where'd you get those weepers?
> Peepshow, creepshow
> Where did you get those eyes?


----------



## forhorsmn

I'm the one on the left.
This is me at work when I lived in Las Vegas. I'm on my way to Texas now.


----------



## Ted

:evil:


----------



## Tuishimi

*heh*



LaneyKaz said:


> Smokin' Hot!!!!


:}        Thank you!


----------



## Tuishimi

*angry me*

This me being all mean-like.  No actually this is what I usually look like I think.   :razz:


----------



## Tuishimi

Iggy22 said:


> Me surfing in Maui, HW/ Baja, CA/ Perth, Australia/long beach, NY
> 
> ...snipped out pics...
> 
> My room mate Anil (above) fell asleep on the beach and didn't wake up till we left!


It would have been wicked funny if you had taken a (fake) picture of you just your legs sticking out of the sand... you know... surfing...  hit the beach...

Oh, nevermind.


----------



## Tuishimi

*...and my family...*

My hot wife (halloween pic), my babies...


----------



## Arachnoporium

*who is behind that comuter*


----------



## phil jones

Syngyne said:


> I defer to Siouxsie.


what are you up to in the bushes     *i am just joking    phil*


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Sheri said:


> Was out herping last night and dug up some sage brush to plant in our new yard!  So cool that these desert-ish prairie plants are native to where we live now. Found a couple rattlers and some other cool stuff, watch for a field thread coming soon.


Very pretty, Sheri!  Love the shade of red.


----------



## luna

Arachnoporium said:


>


great shirt... awesone idea


----------



## Crotalus

Me on a roof


----------



## sick4x4

me playing "badfish"


----------



## JPD

Crotalus said:


> Me on a roof



Is that your roof Lelle or do you just randomly climb around on others roofs?


----------



## blackbird939

*Red Widow*

Don't have a suitable pic of me and my assistant ( 8 yr old son Bishop ), but this is the Red Widow, deadly but beautiful....


----------



## Morro_Narcissa

Here are some updated pics of me:













weird lighting

I don't usually wear the glasses but it just so happens that in my most recent pictures I have them on.
It was nice to meet those of you who made it to San Antonio this year.


----------



## Ewok

That is one big antenna on that roof!


----------



## Crotalus

JPD said:


> Is that your roof Lelle or do you just randomly climb around on others roofs?


Yep just randomly 
Nah its a old guy we know who owns the roof


----------



## Sheri

Not just an old guy!  He's the Floydster!  

(Has rattlesnake dens in backyard, 82 yrs old, never killed one, just lets 'em be and he has become a friend, really cool guy.)


----------



## edesign

i'm noticing a trend here with us blue eyed peoples...we're all pale


----------



## syndicate

me and my spiders


----------



## edesign

ya know...you don't have to fill up a bunch of various sized containers with substrate and decorations but no T's (looks like a few plastic ones strategically placed though) to impress anyone here  j/k


----------



## syndicate

haha right lol


----------



## sick4x4

haha now that sounds familiar


----------



## Tuishimi

blackbird939 said:


> Don't have a suitable pic of me and my assistant ( 8 yr old son Bishop ), but this is the Red Widow, deadly but beautiful....


Ha ha!  I saw this on the email notification for the thread and was all curious... I'd never heard of any "red widow."   I was getting ready to post pictures of all the widows we have around our house and everything.  LOL.


----------



## JPD

Sheri said:


> Not just an old guy!  He's the Floydster!
> 
> (Has rattlesnake dens in backyard, 82 yrs old, never killed one, just lets 'em be and he has become a friend, really cool guy.)



The Floydster is therefore a friend of rattlesnakes and large antennas.  Pretty cool regarding the snake dens


----------



## Gesticulator

edesign said:


> i'm noticing a trend here with us blue eyed peoples...we're all pale


add hazel to that trend...


----------



## moose35

cool i'm pale and hazel also.


                       moose


----------



## kellygirl

Gesticulator said:


> add hazel to that trend...


And gray! 

One of the kids I work with took this picture of me a couple days ago... yeah, I'm slightly pale.  

-Kelly


----------



## edesign

so how much sunscreen and aloe did you use while and after you were in New Orleans?


----------



## kellygirl

edesign said:


> so how much sunscreen and aloe did you use while and after you were in New Orleans?


Haha, I actually got burnt pretty badly on my shoulders during the first workday, so I was very diligent about wearing sunscreen and a baseball cap during all of the outdoor work from then on.  Aloe was my best friend.   

I have my tan moments, but I have to burn multiple times before I get there... :8o

-Kelly


----------



## Texas Blonde

Headed out to the bar for a concert.  Thought I would take some new pics, as I havent in awhile.







I really like this one, even though it cut the top of my head off, lol.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Have fun at the concert, Sky!  Did you make it to work on time this morning?


----------



## DavidRS

Texas Blonde said:


> Headed out to the bar for a concert.  Thought I would take some new pics, as I havent in awhile.


Hey...what happened to the pink hair??


----------



## Texas Blonde

DavidRS said:


> Hey...what happened to the pink hair??



It washed out.  Next week Im having it dyed a new color.  I wont tell you what, but I will post pics.  

And no, I didnt make it to work on time.  I ended up calling in sick.  But not because I was tired or hungover, it was actually because my back hurt so bad I could barely move.


----------



## maxident213

Great pics Sky, you look lovely.  :worship: 

And I see Nietzsche on the bookshelf! :clap:


----------



## SouthernStyle

well, It Depends...IF I can ever get my wife to buy me some T's She'll be here...Otherwise it's Just me...Oh well, Here's a couple pix, Just for the Fun of it

My Wife and I again...






This is What I LOVE...






My Wife and I at our Wedding


----------



## Tuishimi

*re: SouthernStyle*

You look freakishly similar to an old pal of mine, named Vinny, from the North East.


----------



## phil jones

maxident213 said:


> Great pics Sky, you look lovely.  :worship:
> 
> And I see Nietzsche on the bookshelf! :clap:


*LOL what books      ---- PHIL*


----------



## KaineSoulblade

kellygirl said:


> And gray!
> 
> One of the kids I work with took this picture of me a couple days ago... yeah, I'm slightly pale.
> 
> -Kelly


Tally up two for Gray and pale.


----------



## DavidRS

phil jones said:


> *LOL what books      ---- PHIL*


I think you mispelled "books"


----------



## phil jones

DavidRS said:


> I think you mispelled "books"


*now i am  :? :? i was not looking at the books    PHIL*


----------



## craig84

Here is a pic from feb 07. Its me and my 61 vw bus that I got running for the first time after slamming it to the ground and 10 minutes later drove it 6 hours to miami for volksblast weekend. Just sold the bus to a guy in England, damn I miss it:8o


----------



## rattler420

sick4x4 said:


> me playing "badfish"


pretty guitar, an alvarez aint it?


----------



## sick4x4

ya it is thanks...


----------



## DavidRS

Here I am being returned to Atascadero State Mental Hospital after having a "friend for dinner".


----------



## phil jones

DavidRS said:


> Here I am being returned to Atascadero State Mental Hospital after having a "friend for dinner".


*just a average day then and Quite normal i think   LOL   ---- PHIL*


----------



## Syngyne

DavidRS said:


> Here I am being returned to Atascadero State Mental Hospital after having a "friend for dinner".


...do you have a tarantula named "Clarice?"


----------



## Crotalus

DavidRS said:


> Here I am being returned to Atascadero State Mental Hospital after having a "friend for dinner".


I didnt know its illegal to eat your dog there :?


----------



## DavidRS

Syngyne said:


> ...do you have a tarantula named "Clarice?"


First, you tell me the name of your tarantula. Quid pro quo.


Crotalus said:


> I didnt know its illegal to eat your dog there :?


No, just someone elses dog.


----------



## Syngyne

DavidRS said:


> First, you tell me the name of your tarantula. Quid pro quo.


It's been mentioned several times before.  Her name's Tonka.


----------



## beetleman

DavidRS said:


> Here I am being returned to Atascadero State Mental Hospital after having a "friend for dinner".


:clap:  hah hah..........nuff said.


----------



## DavidRS

Syngyne said:


> It's been mentioned several times before.  Her name's Tonka.


One I've named Eddie Gein, and another is Albert Fish.


----------



## rattler420

heres 1 of me & the wife






& then one with our son in my lap


----------



## Ted

DavidRS said:


> One I've named Eddie Gein, and another is Albert Fish.


lol..good names


----------



## Texas Blonde

*Fun with photoshop*

Me.   



















And one normal one for reference.


----------



## phil jones

Texas Blonde said:


> Me.
> 
> wow they ALL look good to me :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:    ---- PHIL


----------



## beetleman

:clap: yes indeed, very pretty


----------



## DavidRS

Texas Blonde said:


> Me.
> And one normal one for reference.


I still prefer the original TB. And I'm still waiting for for the different color hair.


----------



## Philth

> And one normal one for reference.


I'm a fan of this one as well.


----------



## sick4x4

hey i like the new blonde lol..


----------



## Waxen

TB your eyes are simply amazing.


----------



## Heather

Texas Blonde said:


>


Well... I'm not much for women, but damn!  This one brings out a very beautiful and exotic look, your eyes are amazing!  Growl! :drool:


----------



## lunixweb

DavidRS said:


> I still prefer the original TB. And I'm still waiting for for the different color hair.


yeah I prefer the original picture too... but in all you look gorgeous 

and that piercing is super sexy


----------



## spider




----------



## Keith Richard

Texas Blonde said:


> Me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one normal one for reference.


.....and I'm booking a ticket to Texas right now!! WOW, I wonder if "photoshop" can make me look good too??....bit of a tall order me thinks.


----------



## Scott C.

Keith Richard said:


> .....I wonder if "photoshop" can make me look good too??.....


That last pic you quoted shows that there is no need for photoshop at all.....


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

One more vote for pale and hazel!


----------



## Rain_Flower

phil jones said:


> what are you up to in the bushes     *i am just joking    phil*


I just saw this and it made me giggle.


----------



## Heather

I vote for pale pink and blue...


...And a little bit of evil :evil:


----------



## Ted

PinkZebraBooty said:


> One more vote for pale and hazel!


what a precious baby!
sweet pic, zebra!


----------



## Rain_Flower

Got bored and decided to post a couple more pics.

This is one of my favs.






Watching the sunset  






And just for fun, me hiding in a box  (crappy pic quality)


----------



## Ted

rainflower..you're nut!
love it!

great pics, too!:clap: 

and awesome pics, all of you!


----------



## Stylopidae

Rain_Flower, you have beautiful eyes


----------



## Rain_Flower

Heh. 
Well thank you Ted, and Cheshire.
It's always nice to hear good things, even if I am a nut.


----------



## Ted

Rain_Flower said:


> Heh.
> Well thank you Ted, and Cheshire.
> It's always nice to hear good things, even if I am a nut.


well, i would go on about how pretty you are, but i figure you hear that quite often
i enjoy a sense of humor and big dose of creativity too!


----------



## Rain_Flower

Indeed. Compliments always make people feel good, no matter how often said. And I honestly don't hear them that often. 

Anywho, thanks


----------



## DavidRS

Rain_Flower said:


> Indeed. Compliments always make people feel good, no matter how often said. And I honestly don't hear them that often.
> 
> Anywho, thanks


You may not hear them, but we're sure as hell thinking about them.


----------



## Ted

DavidRS said:


> You may not hear them, but we're sure as hell thinking about them.


 
well said


----------



## Rain_Flower

Psssh. Ha.


----------



## Keith Richard

Sheri said:


> Was out herping last night and dug up some sage brush to plant in our new yard!  So cool that these desert-ish prairie plants are native to where we live now. Found a couple rattlers and some other cool stuff, watch for a field thread coming soon.


OM<edit>G!!!!!.....Red heads - *muah*. As I've said many times before.....Lelle, you are the luckiest man on the boards!!!!


----------



## phil jones

Rain_Flower said:


> Got bored and decided to post a couple more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun, me hiding in a box  (crappy pic quality)


*may i say you are a  VERY pretty girl and i like the first pic a lot  HOW did you get in that box :? :razz: :worship: :worship: :worship: ---- phil*


----------



## beetleman

Ted said:


> what a precious baby!
> sweet pic, zebra!


yes! very adorable


----------



## beetleman

Rain_Flower said:


> Got bored and decided to post a couple more pics.
> 
> This is one of my favs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun, me hiding in a box  (crappy pic quality)


i hope someone,misted/watered you before they all went to bed,it gets alittle dry in that box  beautiful pics of you etc.


----------



## Rain_Flower

beetleman said:


> i hope someone,misted/watered you before they all went to bed,it gets alittle dry in that box  beautiful pics of you etc.


Haha oh yeah they did. They fed me crickets too. Psssh.


----------



## kitty_b

Rain_Flower said:


> Got bored and decided to post a couple more pics.
> 
> This is one of my favs.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b272/letmeseeyouonemoretimejustonemoretime/uuh.jpg


is that roadkill behind you?


----------



## Arachnoporium

*Here are a few more*

I'm bored so here are a few more - I like this thread.

Yes ... I practically live in this shirt ... and a few others.













Botar (Charlie) and I unpacking a Malaysian shipment - this was taken running 48 hours on no sleep - after I unpacked and house many hundred Malaysian Huntsman.  I can't remember if it was before or after a Haplopelma lividum with a big attitude ended up on the back of Charlies neck.  I look like hell!


----------



## Mr. Mordax

"No pet owed"?  What the heck is that supposed to mean?

By the way, that is one hell of a shipment.


----------



## Tony

Sheri said:


> Was out herping last night and dug up some sage brush to plant in our new yard!  So cool that these desert-ish prairie plants are native to where we live now. Found a couple rattlers and some other cool stuff, watch for a field thread coming soon.


This will be my favorite pic...Nice grasp on the 'bouquet'..
Sorry lelle


----------



## sick4x4

man an helping charles unpack inverts!!!who wouldn't kill for that job!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheri

Tony said:


> This will be my favorite pic...Nice grasp on the 'bouquet'..
> Sorry lelle


LMAO.  If only all men could be sized up as easily before cultivating, there'd be no reason for only one hand again.  



Keith Richard said:


> OM<edit>G!!!!!.....Red heads - *muah*. As I've said many times before.....Lelle, you are the luckiest man on the boards!!!!


Thank you. Again.  
I feel equally lucky!


----------



## Crotalus

Keith Richard said:


> OM<edit>G!!!!!.....Red heads - *muah*. As I've said many times before.....Lelle, you are the luckiest man on the boards!!!!


Yes I am


----------



## beetleman

:clap: 





sick4x4 said:


> man an helping charles unpack inverts!!!who wouldn't kill for that job!!!!!!!


:clap: i second that!


----------



## Ted

a lucky man indeed!

i too feel pretty lucky, i gotta admit. 
a few pics of my wife, the international Bellydance star, Tamrahenna of Tx.
for a mother of two at 34 i think she looks alright.
She's been doing it since we got together 14 years ago, she performs and teaches several times a week..leaving me plenty of time to work on my own hobbies.
she also designs and makes many of her costumes.
If any of you Texans ever pass through Dallas, let me know, and we can meet where she performs and have a drink, eat lamb chops and watch her dance!


----------



## Keith Richard

Sheri said:


> Thank you. Again.
> I feel equally lucky!





Crotalus said:


> Yes I am


Awwww...marital bliss. May it be with you always.


----------



## beetleman

Ted said:


> a lucky man indeed!
> 
> i too feel pretty lucky, i gotta admit.
> a few pics of my wife, the international Bellydance star, Tamrahenna of Tx.
> for a mother of two at 34 i think she looks alright.
> She's been doing it since we got together 14 years ago, she performs and teaches several times a week..leaving me plenty of time to work on my own hobbies.
> she also designs and makes many of her costumes.
> If any of you Texans ever pass through Dallas, let me know, and we can meet where she performs and have a drink, eat lamb chops and watch her dance!


lucky indeed:clap: she's very pretty! bellydancing that's awesome,awhile back i used to date a "cage dancer" she used to dance in a cage at this crazy nightclub,and man she was a trip wearing all of these crazy sexy costumes and pretty as ever.real fun and definitly not boring  bellydancing very cool:clap:


----------



## Ted

beetleman said:


> lucky indeed:clap: she's very pretty! bellydancing that's awesome,awhile back i used to date a "cage dancer" she used to dance in a cage at this crazy nightclub,and man she was a trip wearing all of these crazy sexy costumes and pretty as ever.real fun and definitly not boring  bellydancing very cool:clap:


thanks BM!

What kind of dancing does a dancer do in a cage?sounds interesting!..is it like go-go dancing?

I dont know if i would be ok with my wife wearing sexy costumes.
I don't mind bellydancing, because its not erotic.
[well, at home that all changes]
the bellydance community is super conservative,no sexy outfits or anything.
they perform for children, old folks, everyone.
and if the patrons try to talk to them they get thrown out by huge arab bodygaurds. 
no probs so fAr..she said in 14 years no one has ever said or done anything rude or inappropriate...they get treated like movie stars.:clap:


----------



## beetleman

Ted said:


> thanks BM!
> 
> What kind of dancing does a dancer do in a cage?sounds interesting!..is it like go-go dancing?
> 
> I dont know if i would be ok with my wife wearing sexy costumes.
> I don't mind bellydancing, because its not erotic.
> [well, at home that all changes]
> the bellydance community is super conservative,no sexy outfits or anything.
> they perform for children, old folks, everyone.
> and if the patrons try to talk to them they get thrown out by huge arab bodygaurds.
> no probs so fAr..she said in 14 years no one has ever said or done anything rude or inappropriate...they get treated like movie stars.:clap:


that's awesome:clap: a very fine art it is, yeah the cage dancing is like go go and other moves that can be alittle well..........you know:drool: but it's all good,fun and all,but w/people at the club drinking and all,that can get alittle crazy


----------



## Rain_Flower

kitty_b said:


> is that roadkill behind you?


Ha... No, it's my jacket.


----------



## Ted

beetleman said:


> that's awesome:clap: a very fine art it is, yeah the cage dancing is like go go and other moves that can be alittle well..........you know:drool: but it's all good,fun and all,but w/people at the club drinking and all,that can get alittle crazy


yeah..lol.

but i bet you had alot of fun


----------



## timekeeper

*I picked the ones that make me look less weird.*

New Year's in Tahoe





Me and Tracy in Disneyland





The kitties in Isla Vista, CA






My name is Paul.  I'm new to this board and I love it.  I must get another job to support my bad spending habit of buying tarantulas.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

They're so fuzzy!!!


----------



## ~Abyss~

you got SB, thats cool I got a friend going there too. This reminds me I got a ticket to pay off.


----------



## beetleman

Ted said:


> yeah..lol.
> 
> but i bet you had alot of fun


oh, i did


----------



## spider

Scurvey Schemes and bmx things

Haro X3 - 2005 model


----------



## spider

One more...


Brother, Jake - on the left
Spider - on the right


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

beetleman said:


> that's awesome:clap: a very fine art it is, yeah the cage dancing is like go go and other moves that can be alittle well..........you know:drool: but it's all good,fun and all,but w/people at the club drinking and all,that can get alittle crazy


That's what the cage is for.    The summer I did it I never got harassed once, even just walking around the club during a break.  I think the guys knew they'd get tossed out of the club instantly.


----------



## beetleman

PinkZebraBooty said:


> That's what the cage is for.    The summer I did it I never got harassed once, even just walking around the club during a break.  I think the guys knew they'd get tossed out of the club instantly.


exactly,when she would walk around there were some pretty close calls,w/drunk people(very late),but that was it,nothing never got out of hand.ofcourse the cage is the best protection


----------



## _bob_




----------



## Heather

A friend of mine did this... I thought it was pretty cool.  The background is a lake in Colorado.


----------



## spider

And so flood in the old guys "compliments" to a girls picture on AB.
I give it five minutes... and there will be a whole new page of nothing but bad pickup lines...


Sky showed us just that 





You guys know I am just picking on you. Dont get all mad and such.


----------



## Ted

*:evil: Hi!*


----------



## Keith Richard

spider said:


> And so flood in the old guys "compliments" to a girls picture on AB.
> I give it five minutes... and there will be a whole new page of nothing but bad pickup lines...
> 
> 
> Sky showed us just that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys know I am just picking on you. Dont get all mad and such.


Och, good grief....the thought never crossed my old mind ;-0) Nice picture Heather.


----------



## Widowman10

Heather said:


> A friend of mine did this... I thought it was pretty cool.  The background is a lake in Colorado.


nice pic! which lake in CO is that??


----------



## phil jones

Heather said:


> A friend of mine did this... I thought it was pretty cool.  The background is a lake in Colorado.
> 
> a very nice pic of a of a beautiful woman and a wonderful background thank you very much ---- PHIL


----------



## DavidRS

Heather said:


> A friend of mine did this... I thought it was pretty cool.  The background is a lake in Colorado.


Very nice....what background?


spider said:


> And so flood in the old guys "compliments" to a girls picture on AB.
> I give it five minutes... and there will be a whole new page of nothing but bad pickup lines...


But we don't spray paint our compliments on buildings all over town.


----------



## Melmoth

Keith Richard said:


> Och, good grief....the thought never crossed my old mind ;-0) Nice picture Heather.


      Me neither :liar: :drool:


----------



## phil jones

DavidRS said:


> Very nice....what background?
> But we don't spray paint our compliments on buildings all over town.


*well said that man  :clap: :clap: ----- PHIL*


----------



## spider

And I do?

I am sorry but you must have me mistaken for someone else because I am afraid I amnot following what you are trying to tell me..?


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Nothing, Spider.  After attractive ladies post in this thread, the resident dirty old men come out of hiding to compliment.  

Phil, you've gotten better.  :clap:

Lovely picture by the way, Heather.


----------



## phil jones

IHeartMantids said:


> Nothing, Spider.  After attractive ladies post in this thread, the resident dirty old men come out of hiding to compliment.
> 
> Phil, you've gotten better.  :clap:
> 
> Lovely picture by the way, Heather.


thank you i am trying and i do practice when i can  --- PHIL


----------



## beetleman

Heather said:


> A friend of mine did this... I thought it was pretty cool.  The background is a lake in Colorado.


yes that is a very nice pic:clap:


----------



## Heather

Widowman10 said:


> nice pic! which lake in CO is that??


It's one of the Twin lakes... no idea which one tho. :?


----------



## DavidRS

DavidRS said:


> But we don't spray paint our compliments on buildings all over town.





spider said:


> And I do?
> 
> I am sorry but you must have me mistaken for someone else because I am afraid I amnot following what you are trying to tell me..?


I'm sorry, I believe you call it "urban art". Let's see here in your bio..._."Interests: Aerosol"_. Taggers get shot in Los Angeles.



IHeartMantids said:


> After attractive ladies post in this thread, the resident dirty old men come out of hiding to compliment.





IHeartMantids said:


> Lovely picture by the way, Heather.


The young whippersnappers come out of hiding, too. Be careful, I've been eyeing your girlfriend. I'm a sucker for red-heads.


----------



## edesign

DavidRS said:


> The teenyboppers come out of hiding, too. Be careful, I've been eyeing your girlfriend. I'm a sucker for red-heads.


correction (iirc)...it's his fiance


----------



## DavidRS

edesign said:


> correction (iirc)...it's his fiance


Even better.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Heh . . . first time she posted on here, it started a flurry of reactions.  I think we're _all_ suckers for redheads.    Cheshire forgot to hit on her, too.  

Now . . . you weren't calling _me_ a teenybopper, were you?  'Cause that'd just be confusing.


----------



## IguanaMama

Heather said:


> It's one of the Twin lakes... no idea which one tho. :?


Ah so you're a true blonde?


----------



## Heather

IguanaMama said:


> Ah so you're a true blonde?


Yes, I am!  

Honestly tho, I don't know if the pic is of the lake or the reservoir...  :8o :}


----------



## edesign

IHeartMantids said:


> Now . . . you weren't calling _me_ a teenybopper, were you?  'Cause that'd just be confusing.


true, i forgot to make that correction as well. David, you're slippin'...


----------



## DavidRS

edesign said:


> true, i forgot to make that correction as well. David, you're slippin'...


Yes, a bit of dementia has set in. I already edited my post.


----------



## phil jones

DavidRS said:


> Yes, a bit of dementia has set in. I already edited my post.


*i think it has with me to ( dementia ) :? :?  well its down hill all the way now me thinks :?  ----- PHIL*


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

DavidRS said:


> I'm sorry, I believe you call it "urban art". Let's see here in your bio..._."Interests: Aerosol"_. Taggers get shot in Los Angeles.


Now, let's not jump tp conclusions. He might not be a tagger. He could be into huffing.

And I'll hop onto the dirty old man bandwagon and compliment Heather for a lovely photograph. The number of attractive people at this site is nothing short of astounding.


----------



## Sheri

What's astounding is the number of posts you've made here without ever posting a self-portrait.


----------



## sick4x4

typical myspace pic lol....


----------



## Henry Kane

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Now, let's not jump tp conclusions. He might not be a tagger. He could be into huffing.
> 
> And I'll hop onto the dirty old man bandwagon and compliment Heather for a lovely photograph. The number of attractive people at this site is nothing short of astounding.


Yeah, Spider's view of things is clearly altrered...I mean, calling it like it is and all. If he were clear-headed, he'd probably have posted something to dilute the ridiculousness of all these Viagra munching, 40-somethings (& up...lol!), trying to charm girls on the web.
Good thing for this thread though. Where else can someone who'd look 100 times more ridiculous, dropping these 70's-disco-club-lady-killin'-lines on a woman he'd probably never even approach in real life be a player?

Yep, this thread is also a great place to diminish a younger person for his honesty. I bet a lot of these women are real impressed by a man who'd step on a teenager to try to make himself look better. 
Maybe some of you guys are just ticked that the kid called your game. Actually he did more than that, he made you actually consider what a giant cheese freakin sandwich you're trying to serve. Seems about right since some felt the need to defend against his comments, huh? Maybe someone's pissed the kid could actually approach some of the women here in real life and not look like a letch. 
Or, maybe I'm huffing something too? 

G.


----------



## sick4x4

urban artist have been given a bad rap!! actually what we do is considered by many as art!! lol....heres some of my older works...


----------



## Ted

I try on to say too much to peoples pic's unless it's a very gender neutral comment.
I generally find that a ''cute pic, nice eyes, pretty hair,'' type comment isn't too forward, though i sometimes just think it, instead.
Sometimes people who are equally visually attractive or whatever, occasionally get overlooked, and it has the propensity to hurt feelings, also,occasionally.
so i scatter my comments to random people..trying to avoid that.
I feel that have a pretty wife, and so if i make a compliment, I speak the same way as if they had a pretty tarantula.
i don't physically compliment the men here,because,...well...lol.


----------



## Schlyne

IHeartMantids said:


> "No pet owed"?  What the heck is that supposed to mean?
> 
> By the way, that is one hell of a shipment.


The entire sign says No pets allowed.  I want to know why the lettering on his shirt and the lettering on the sign is backwards though....

Flipped negative?


----------



## TTstinger

sick4x4 said:


> urban artist have been given a bad rap!! actually what we do is considered by many as art!! lol....heres some of my older works...


your drawing are very nice and look very good on paper. But any one who would paint something that most can't even read on someone else property illegally is an A&&. I would glady cut the thumbs off of any tagger if given the chance.


----------



## edesign

Schlyne said:


> The entire sign says No pets allowed.  I want to know why the lettering on his shirt and the lettering on the sign is backwards though....
> 
> Flipped negative?


*sigh* you've been hitting the homebrewed mead again eh?  j/k


----------



## Mr. Mordax

DavidRS said:


> Yes, a bit of dementia has set in. I already edited my post.


'Preciate it.    I think whippersnapper is more appropriate.



BileDrunk said:


> Maybe some of you guys are just ticked that the kid called your game. Actually he did more than that, he made you actually consider what a giant cheese freakin sandwich you're trying to serve. Seems about right since some felt the need to defend against his comments, huh? Maybe someone's pissed the kid could actually approach some of the women here in real life and not look like a letch.
> Or, maybe I'm huffing something too?


I'm actually chuckling to myself as I type this  . . . I could never approach attractive women in real life.  If Lori hadn't made the first move I'd still be single.  The whole fiasco of me mentioning the dirty old men was because I thought Spider misunderstood a *different* reply.  

Anywho, to keep things on-topic:






You can see my dad in our sunglasses.


----------



## sick4x4

TTstinger said:


> your drawing are very nice and look very good on paper. But any one who would paint something that most can't even read on someone else property illegally is an A&&. I would glady cut the thumbs off of any tagger if given the chance.


haha i kinda grew out of the tagging stage. lol

i have countless bibles made though...im into drawing my pieces on people now, im getting into tattooing and have been for a few months...im still on pig skin practicing but as soon as i get comfortable, boom!!!! look for urban art decal-ed on people near you!!!!!!


----------



## DavidRS

Sheri said:


> What's astounding is the number of posts you've made here without ever posting a self-portrait.


*If* you speaking of me, I have, and I would again. 


BileDrunk said:


> Yeah, Spider's view of things is clearly altrered...I mean, calling it like it is and all. If he were clear-headed, he'd probably have posted something to dilute the ridiculousness of all these Viagra munching, 40-somethings (& up...lol!), trying to charm girls on the web.
> Good thing for this thread though. Where else can someone who'd look 100 times more ridiculous, dropping these 70's-disco-club-lady-killin'-lines on a woman he'd probably never even approach in real life be a player?
> 
> Yep, this thread is also a great place to diminish a younger person for his honesty. I bet a lot of these women are real impressed by a man who'd step on a teenager to try to make himself look better.
> Maybe some of you guys are just ticked that the kid called your game. Actually he did more than that, he made you actually consider what a giant cheese freakin sandwich you're trying to serve. Seems about right since some felt the need to defend against his comments, huh? Maybe someone's pissed the kid could actually approach some of the women here in real life and not look like a letch.
> Or, maybe I'm huffing something too?
> 
> G.


Yea, the little kid sure did put me in my place. Where do the little taggers approach women anyways? It must be difficult while one is leaning over a freeway overpass holding a can of Krylon.

And yes, I woudn't be surprised if you went through several cans of _Pam_ a week.


----------



## Sheri

Nope. Tim Benzedrine seems a voyeur only.


----------



## Henry Kane

DavidRS said:


> Yea, the little kid sure did put me in my place. Where do the little taggers approach women anyways? It must be difficult while one is leaning over a freeway overpass holding a can of Krylon.
> 
> And yes, I woudn't be surprised if you went through several cans of _Pam_ a week.


It's good you acknowledge the reality of where you were put and by whom. Acceptance is the first step in a better direction. 
I have no idea where taggers approach women and to be honest, it's nowhere near as great a concern to me as it seems to be for you. You may want to ask a tagger. I don't know if Spider is a tagger. You've labeled him as such but in somewhat of a presumptuous manner. 
I don't use Pam. Lots of unhealthy chemicals in that stuff. Eating food cooked over it is probably just as unhealthy as huffing it. This would be important for you to keep in mind as a healthy diet is important as you move on in years. If it makes you feel better to just disregard posts you don't like by accusing the poster of huffing aerosol products, run with it I guess. in fact, I bet most of the women here would shun a guy with a several-can-a-week, Pam habit and thus increase your chances of getting noticed. Some guys have to take greater measures. Take 'em to the extreme. Really make an effort. I mean really put some shoulder behind it...getting the chicks, yeah? Do what ya gotta do my man. :clap: 

G.


----------



## wicked

*cough* So....how about this weather we are having? 

            long awkward silence


Pictures, people, pictures. ;P


----------



## TTstinger

sick4x4 said:


> haha i kinda grew out of the tagging stage. lol
> 
> i have countless bibles made though...im into drawing my pieces on people now, im getting into tattooing and have been for a few months...im still on pig skin practicing but as soon as i get comfortable, boom!!!! look for urban art decal-ed on people near you!!!!!!


CAN'T GO WRONG WITH ONK lol INK


----------



## spider

unknown by all.Yet... I am known.  I am  on the  psp and  will extend a long reply later...


----------



## Arachnoboards

Hmmm I think most of you need a reminder again. :wall:  

I shall spell it out for all of you.

Off Topic Banter goes in *THE WATERING HOLE*. This thread is just supposed to be people posting *PICTURES* of themselves ONLY! Less talking, more pictures.

If I see anymore discussions in here, I'm just going to start removing them without further warning ...

Ok, are we clear now? Good. 

Debby


----------



## Tuishimi

I am seeing a trend that all or most arachnophiles have tattoos too.


----------



## Arachnoporium

*photoshop fun*

I do not advocate allow Latrodectus to shadow from your large nose.






This is the only G. rosea I have in my possession as I do not carry them.  I say if you want one, save it from PetCo.    She is a big girl.  Film Grain Morph.






Shrink Wrapped:


----------



## pronty

Is it my turn to hit on the arachnoladies yet?  :} Heyyy  


And as if you already didn't know, this is me (the fuzzy one)


----------



## phil jones

pronty said:


> Is it my turn to hit on the arachnoladies yet?  :} Heyyy
> 
> 
> And as if you already didn't know, this is me (the fuzzy one)
> 
> *as if any guy on here would hit on the arachnoladies :liar: :liar: :liar:
> 
> and you are the fuzzy one :?    ----- PHIL*


----------



## phil jones

wicked said:


> *cough* So....how about this weather we are having?
> 
> long awkward silence
> 
> 
> Pictures, people, pictures. ;P


*in the bushes   what was you doing :?  ---- PHIL*


----------



## Joe

I don't think I've changed much at all in the last ten years, at least as far as my physical appearance goes.


----------



## Nerri1029

*family wedding on Long Island*

Way out on the North Fork


----------



## jenniferinny

Me and hubby


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I like the reflection in the shades -- kind of a cool artistic touch.


----------



## phil jones

jenniferinny said:


> Me and hubby
> 
> _a  pict me thinks and hi and welcome to you both --- phil_


----------



## jenniferinny

Thanks! That was back when my camera still focused. 
Now I find myself needing one with a better macro mode if I'm going to get decent shots of those 8 leggedy beasties.


----------



## darkness_falls8

*Me*


Haha, i'ma dork.


Me and my older sister.


----------



## spider

Jenniferinny, hook me up with those shades of his.
And Darknessfalls8, you made me chuckle. Not in a bad way.
Thanks 
Pic updates coming soon enough..


----------



## spider

Fools, this thread is dead.
jk.
So where are the old guys who will compliment my luscious lips?


----------



## Keith Richard

jenniferinny said:


> Me and hubby


Is your hubby Johnny Knoxville???


----------



## DrAce

Keith Richard said:


> Is your hubby Johnny Knoxville???


I like how you can see the camera in the glasses...


----------



## Morro_Narcissa

*chronology of change*

Farrah hair and 25 lbs heavier back in May






June






Nowish


----------



## Ted

spider said:


> Fools, this thread is dead.
> jk.
> So where are the old guys who will compliment my luscious lips?


sorry..emo guys wearing lipstick dont do it for me.

i prefer the harrison ford type.


----------



## xgrafcorex

TTstinger said:


> I would glady cut the thumbs off of any tagger if given the chance.


well, i'm not buying you a drink at acon..

heres a pic of me sleeping. :} 







and here's a tattoo design i did for someone.


----------



## syndicate

that looks tight man


----------



## edesign

yeah...if i could figure out wth it says. something about god with a f, a s, and maybe an a? Am I close? I hate those things, the only other time I have has so much trouble trying to read something was after a good dose of psychedelics...

edit: godfashion? lol


----------



## rikukunut

This is me :8o  ethnic style


----------



## Anastasia

............and her name is 'delicious'


----------



## DavidRS

Morro_Narcissa said:


> Farrah hair and 25 lbs heavier back in May


Pretty (One Yum Up)





Morro_Narcissa said:


> June


Pretty (Two Yums Up)





Morro_Narcissa said:


> Nowish


Pretty (Three Yums Up)


----------



## Tuishimi

*Gulp!*



Anastasia said:


> ............and her name is 'delicious'



Gulp!  You ate her?


----------



## Anastasia

Tuishimi said:


> Gulp!  You ate her?


not yet, but Am planin too  
lol, its a food chain, my dear ;P


----------



## Arachnoporium

Dimethyltryptamine?  Lysergic acid diethylamide? Psilocybin?









edesign said:


> yeah...if i could figure out wth it says. something about god with a f, a s, and maybe an a? Am I close? I hate those things, the only other time I have has so much trouble trying to read something was after a good dose of psychedelics...
> 
> edit: godfashion? lol


----------



## xgrafcorex

thanks chris.

josh - you were close..but it says god forbid (the i being the can).  yep, as in the band.  i myself don't want to ever get a band tattoo..but i'll draw whatever people ask for for the most part.  slacker still either hasn't gotten it done, or else just hasn't sent me pictures..haven't talked to that guy in a while.  



nice widow tattoo arachnoporium.  i've thought about getting a spider tattoo, but i really have no extra money to be throwing around like that..


----------



## Arachnoporium

xgrafcorex said:


> thanks chris.
> 
> nice widow tattoo arachnoporium.  i've thought about getting a spider tattoo, but i really have no extra money to be throwing around like that..


I actually traded a Buthidae and tipped with a 'white' sparassidae.  As I can't see it without doing the mirror holding - I'm going to have it "edited" tomorrow as it recently healed.

Jason = name.  If you ask around, most tattoo shops would most likely do a trade with you.  This was actually my first, but the same species and location "mentally years in the making".  It will me "re-made" tomorrow.



















_"I love fools’ experiments. I am always making them."_ - *Charles Darwin*


----------



## phil jones

Morro_Narcissa said:


> Farrah hair and 25 lbs heavier back in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowish


*wow i can see the difference and well done to you :clap: :clap: :clap: ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## phil jones

Anastasia said:


> ............and her name is 'delicious'


*lol talk about geting my goat :8o :8o and is that your kid :8o :8o sorry i just had to say that   and delicious is the right name :drool: :} ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## phil jones

Arachnoporium said:


> I actually traded a Buthidae and tipped with a 'white' sparassidae.  As I can't see it without doing the mirror holding - I'm going to have it "edited" tomorrow as it recently healed.
> 
> Jason = name.  If you ask around, most tattoo shops would most likely do a trade with you.  This was actually my first, but the same species and location "mentally years in the making".  It will me "re-made" tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"I love fools’ experiments. I am always making them."_ - *Charles Darwin*


*man i bet that hurt   i feel ill :8o :8o :8o ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## Arachnoporium

phil jones said:


> *man i bet that hurt   i feel ill :8o :8o :8o ~~~~ PHIL*


I thought it would hurt - I was wrong.  It felt like a deep skin massage.  I am a "needle phobe" and I was upset when it was over.  I was told by my friend who did it that "if the person doing the tattoo is heavy handed then it will hurt" or perhaps I am a sadist?  I have never bitten by a spider - though have thousands.  I am getting two piercings tomorrow (a bit of a phase that has been building up over years).  Two like parts ... you can do the math.

Honestly - from a needle phobe - no pain "sun burn if even as bad as that".  

Gotta stick to the topic so here is a pic:






_“I dread success. To have succeeded is to have finished one's business on earth, like the male spider, who is killed by the female the moment he has succeeded in his courtship. I like a state of continual becoming with a goal in front and not behind”_

*- George Bernard Shaw *


----------



## Sheri

I love widow tatoos but I have to be honest with you, in case he can fix it for you but it looks crooked. Like the abdomen is messed up and the first pair of legs are too.

Damn, I feel bad for saying anything (I must be getting soft in my old age) but someone had to, I think. Maybe he can fix things up a little for you by adding some kind of background etc?

Sorry.


----------



## Arachnoporium

Thank you for saying what all of my local "friends" were afraid to say.  It can actually be shaded a bit - yes it looks a bit off as I was twisting my neck but it is a bit ... in my opinion and your as well.  It kinda hard to hold up a mirror and say "LOOK" as you see things distorted.  So either it will be fixed (the red hour glass can be modified to make appear symmetrically).  

I'll send you the update - but thank you for confirming what I thought (it has thus far been blamed on me turning my neck).



Sheri said:


> I love widow tatoos but I have to be honest with you, in case he can fix it for you but it looks crooked. Like the abdomen is messed up and the first pair of legs are too.
> 
> Damn, I feel bad for sdaying anything (I must be getting soft in my old age) but someone had to, I think. Maybe he can fix things up a little for you by adding some kind of background etc?
> 
> Sorry.


----------



## Sheri

Phew! Thanks for not being offended. I hope they can fix it to your satisfaction.


----------



## Tuishimi

I was talking to someone tonight about another tattoo...  the problem is that I want a tarantula either walking out of my arm at you, front legs out and feeling.  The problem is finding an artist, not just someone who tattoos things off the wall, but someone who can really free hand it and create something 3-dimensional.

I knew such an artist, but he lives nearly 3000 miles away from me now.  

Anyone know an artist in the Phoenix area?  This will be my last tattoo, so I want it to be good.


----------



## CanesGalactica

Pics of me... whoot.































And... that's enough post-whoring with photos from me right now... since I'm new and all.


----------



## spider

Ted said:


> sorry..emo guys wearing lipstick dont do it for me.
> 
> i prefer the harrison ford type.





Cute post and all but theres no lipstick, not hardly emo, and the sun just made the pic awful weird. I used my phone for the pic.
I'll take a go at curb stomping you though then I might look like Harrison Ford.


And Galactica is Obviously an Anime fan. Great pics, and you'll hear more from other guys on here. lol.


----------



## edesign

Ted said:


> sorry..emo guys wearing lipstick dont do it for me.
> 
> i prefer the harrison ford type.


you think that his pic looks emo? I don't know whether to laugh or cry. Hell, I looked similar back in high school (black heavy metal shirts...black jeans, sometimes blue...kind of long hair...) and I wasn't even remotely considered goth lol. But whatever...you can call a duck a pig and it's still a duck


----------



## phil jones

CanesGalactica said:


> Pics of me... whoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... that's enough post-whoring with photos from me right now... since I'm new and all.


*whoot indeed hi and welcome to the boards a lot of us are normal  some are not   any way just have a good time on here  ~~~ PHIL*


----------



## verry_sweet

Anastasia said:


> ............and her name is 'delicious'


 Awww you’re going to butcher her???? 

Awww I love goats that’s so sad


----------



## CanesGalactica

spider said:


> And Galactica is Obviously an Anime fan. Great pics, and you'll hear more from other guys on here. lol.


Yes, I am. Good that there are others here that like/love/are obsessed with anime. I happen to like a lot of things besides anime, it's just that cosplaying affords me creative ideas to sew. **shrugs**

And hooray for non-normal people who aren't necessarily creepy. That's always good.

I look forward to talking to you all more.


----------



## harveythefly

CanesGalactica said:


> Yes, I am. Good that there are others here that like/love/are obsessed with anime. I happen to like a lot of things besides anime, it's just that cosplaying affords me creative ideas to sew. **shrugs**
> 
> And hooray for non-normal people who aren't necessarily creepy. That's always good.
> 
> I look forward to talking to you all more.


slight derail but i have to ask....the second pic with the domokun...is that an Ichigo outfit from Tokyo Mew Mew? if so great job

Harvey


----------



## harveythefly

kind of an older picture but it's the best i have

Harvey


----------



## xgrafcorex

harveythefly said:


> slight derail but i have to ask....the second pic with the domokun...is that an Ichigo outfit from Tokyo Mew Mew? if so great job
> 
> Harvey


i have no clue..but it's the same one in the next pic if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Anastasia

verry_sweet said:


> Awww you’re going to butcher her????
> 
> Awww I love goats that’s so sad


sorry honey, le me guess, vegetarian....
so is 'delicious' she loves apples


----------



## skrewdriver88

*my new born little girl*

this is my little girl two years ago


----------



## skrewdriver88

*this is her at almost two years old*

she like's to help me with my tarantulas all the time


----------



## skrewdriver88

*my little girl and a sand boa*

she likes the sand boa still to this day i will take some pics of her holding some tarantulas she has some she likes to hold like my pink toes and versicolors and curly hairs i have a shot some were of her holding a flame knee and mexican red rump she plucked the red rump right out of the tank her self about three weeks ago


----------



## CanesGalactica

harveythefly said:


> slight derail but i have to ask....the second pic with the domokun...is that an Ichigo outfit from Tokyo Mew Mew? if so great job
> 
> Harvey


No, but I have used that wig for a Mew Ichigo outfit before. No, that costume was an original I wore to A-kon 18 in June. It was a lot of fun, I sold some art and met a lot of new people. Whoot.


----------



## Ted

spider said:


> Cute post and all but theres no lipstick, not hardly emo, and the sun just made the pic awful weird. I used my phone for the pic.
> I'll take a go at curb stomping you though then I might look like Harrison Ford.
> 
> 
> And Galactica is Obviously an Anime fan. Great pics, and you'll hear more from other guys on here. lol.


lol..what in the heck is curb stomping,some crazy new dance people your age are doing nowdays, a skateboard trick and how will that make you look like harrisin ford?:?


----------



## Ted

edesign said:


> you think that his pic looks emo? I don't know whether to laugh or cry. Hell, I looked similar back in high school (black heavy metal shirts...black jeans, sometimes blue...kind of long hair...) and I wasn't even remotely considered goth lol. But whatever...you can call a duck a pig and it's still a duck


we are a decade apart.
generally someone at my age would not know the difference..it all looks emo or goth to me, if it involves long hair, ,piercings, and or black clothes..

i'm an old fart.


----------



## xgrafcorex

Ted said:


> lol..what in the heck is curb stomping,some crazy new dance people your age are doing nowdays, a skateboard trick and how will that make you look like harrisin ford?:?


curb stomping as i know it is a nasty business.  you place the victims mouth (open) against the corner of a curb and stomp the back of their head...effectively destroying their jaws.   


honestly...if i just got here, spiders pic would've looked emo to me.  no makeup, but it still looks like it thanks to the colors in the photo, also the gelled hair.  haha no offense man, but it does look emo in the picture.


----------



## Ted

xgrafcorex said:


> curb stomping as i know it is a nasty business.  you place the victims mouth (open) against the corner of a curb and stomp the back of their head...effectively destroying their jaws.
> 
> 
> honestly...if i just got here, spiders pic would've looked emo to me.  no makeup, but it still looks like it thanks to the colors in the photo, also the gelled hair.  haha no offense man, but it does look emo in the picture.


oh man..sounds vicious.
however,..i cant imagine anyone sitting still, letting someone do that to them.


and glad to see i'm not the only person who thought he looked emo.
also, no offense, just a silly observation.:}


----------



## Sheri

My youngest son is now getting interested in photography. This was one of his first attempts and I thought it was cute, finger in the picture and all...







and the son in question;







and today at the Trex Centre, you kinda have to bend down to get in his pictures, LOL;


----------



## willyomt

*I Might As Well Get In The Game*

Although there aren't a lot of us, some Montanans *DO* actually do love our tarantulas.  I'm one of them, and here be me, with my number one gal, my daughter:


----------



## phil jones

xgrafcorex said:


> curb stomping as i know it is a nasty business.  you place the victims mouth (open) against the corner of a curb and stomp the back of their head...effectively destroying their jaws.
> 
> 
> honestly...if i just got here, spiders pic would've looked emo to me.  no makeup, but it still looks like it thanks to the colors in the photo, also the gelled hair.  haha no offense man, but it does look emo in the picture.


*whats emo :? :?  mean :? and as for curb and stomp   what happen to the good old base ball bat   ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## Sheri

willyomt said:


> Although there aren't a lot of us, some Montanans *DO* actually do love our tarantulas.  I'm one of them, and here be me, with my number one gal, my daughter:


You mean the tarantulas south of you, right? Like, there are no tarantulas in Montana that we haven't known about? Because that would be pretty cool.

What part of Montana? (I'm right above you).


----------



## sick4x4

i love your avatar pic sheri...wow lol......


----------



## Blaster

Well... That's me in Croatia. ;-)







Greetings.


----------



## skrewdriver88

*hay every one*

here some more photos


----------



## skrewdriver88

*just got back from watching land of the dead with my daughter*

we went all day saw the movie land of the dead 7 times in a row ;P


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Blaster said:


> Well... That's me in Croatia. ;-)


Sweet octopus.


----------



## willyomt

Sheri,
       I'm in Helena Montana.  And you are correct, no indigenous species of Ts here.  Although we do have scorpions and solpugids.  Heaven knows I've looked high and low for tarantulas here, but the largeset spiders I can find are Wolf Spiders.  Dadgum it anyway!!!!!


----------



## Sheri

I guess you must have the same species of scorp where I live, P. borealis? 

Are you into herping at all? It would be fun to find someone in Montana with some great C. viridis locales. 
Supposedly, we have viridis here, at the border with the US and the Alberta border to our west. We have viridis in other locales too, but it is so much fun to find them in new places.


----------



## skinheaddave

Ted said:
			
		

> however,..i cant imagine anyone sitting still, letting someone do that to them.


I don't imagine that it is generally an opening move.  After a few good blows most people become fairly malleable.  That being said, I've never heard, even second-hand, of anyone actually doing this.  A quick search shows that it has been done, but it has to be pretty rare.  Also known as the "Doc Martin Dental Plan."



Sheri said:


> I guess you must have the same species of scorp where I live, P. borealis?


P.boreus.  And yes, it is the only species reported in Montana.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Sheri

Thanks for the correction! 

Before Debby yells at us, I see her looking at the thread right now...
Lelle took this one of me today and I really like it, actually, despite the scrunched up eyes, it was kinda cool.


----------



## skinheaddave

Sheri said:


> Before Debby yells at us, I see her looking at the thread right now...[/IMG]


Ah yes, the wrath of Debby.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Arachnoporium

*Andy*

Andy is buried less than a mile from my home in Pittsburgh, PA.  Minus his CNS which is cryogenically frozen .... Birthday visit on 8-6-07


----------



## Sheri

skinheaddave said:


> Ah yes, the wrath of Debby.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


That's a pretty heavy-handed way to harvest a sunflower.


----------



## verry_sweet

Anastasia said:


> sorry honey, le me guess, vegetarian....
> so is 'delicious' she loves apples


No I’m not a vegetarian I’m definitely a steak and potatoes girl :drool: I haven’t heard of people eating goats around here though to me they are pets so it sounds weird…. In Czech I think we ate goats but over there you make due with what you have which isn’t necessary here.


----------



## verry_sweet

skinheaddave said:


> I don't imagine that it is generally an opening move.  After a few good blows most people become fairly malleable.  That being said, I've never heard, even second-hand, of anyone actually doing this.  A quick search shows that it has been done, but it has to be pretty rare.  Also known as the "Doc Martin Dental Plan."


I did it back in the day after I saw some girls fighting dogs and felt like I had to intervene. By the time I got to that point she didn’t have much fight left in her…however I do not recommend doing anything similar since for one it’s really messy and two I’m still paying for her new upper front teeth. Actually I’m really lucky that’s all I got from the judge.


----------



## Syngyne

Sheri said:


> That's a pretty heavy-handed way to harvest a sunflower.


He wants to make sure he gets ALL of it. Duh.


----------



## skinheaddave

Sheri said:


> That's a pretty heavy-handed way to harvest a sunflower.


Nobody has ever accused me of being subtle.  






Ahhhh .. red bull.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## willyomt

Sheri,
       Sounds like you've got me pegged.  I used to hunt C. viridis viridis quite a bit, and have got around 15 or so  dens located.  For those of you who now would have me executed, I say I USED to hunt them.  I haven't for a few years now.  I don't keep herps as pets.  I'm in an apartment, and I keep my hands full with my Ts.  Besides, tarantulas are a little easier to hide from my landlord than a Burmese python would be.   
       As for the species of scorps we have in Montana, I have to admit I'm not sure.  I had them identified once, but have long since forgotten what they are.  Must be my advanced age catching up with me.  Well Sheri, let me know if you want to go snake hunting.  To keep as pets of course for breeding projects.


----------



## Sheri

I'd love to herp Montana one day, but not to keep, just for the thrill of seeing them wild and in new locales. 

How are the populations now at the dens where you used to hunt them?


----------



## CanesGalactica

Sometimes... it's not me behind the computer...







So if ever you see cat like typing as responses from me... it's more than likely he is the culprit.







(Don't be fooled by his cuteness...)


----------



## phil jones

CanesGalactica said:


> Sometimes... it's not me behind the computer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if ever you see cat like typing as responses from me... it's more than likely he is the culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't be fooled by his cuteness...)


*has he been on the drink again    ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## CanesGalactica

phil jones said:


> *has he been on the drink again    ~~~~ PHIL*


Catnip gin, I'm afraid. XD


----------



## beetleman

CanesGalactica said:


> Sometimes... it's not me behind the computer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if ever you see cat like typing as responses from me... it's more than likely he is the culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't be fooled by his cuteness...)


 aww what a cute little tike he is! yeah, looks like he enjoyed his catnip alright


----------



## spider

Look at that ole "emo" kid. Boy oh boy let's make lame jokes and feel better about our old selves because we live a scheduled, unsatisfying life working so many hours a day then coming home to do the same thing over and over.

Yep.. that "emo" kid who can't sleep and never eats.

heh;P


----------



## Ewok

Hey emo kid, my schedule gets mixed up sometimes  and I don't always do the same thing;P


----------



## Stylopidae

This is what I look like when my temperature is 100* F.


----------



## Cyanea

this is moi:


----------



## ~Abyss~

Well heres a few of me
View attachment 64812

	

		
			
		

		
	
 This one is showing of my love bite and my work tool in the background
View attachment 64813

Heres one before my haircut Eww.(and after a few drinks )
View attachment 64814

 I just like this one.


----------



## Ted




----------



## phil jones

Cyanea said:


> this is moi:


lol a new hat ? why did you do that :? or did they do it to you :? any way hi and good to see you   ~~~~ PHIL


----------



## ShadowBlade

phil jones said:


> lol a new hat ? why did you do that :?


That is the *only* cool way to wear a Burger King hat.  

-Sean


----------



## -Sarah-

Here's a funny picture of myself... I had just gotten my wisdom teeth extracted earlier that day, so I was extremely disoriented (due to the pain meds) and decided to crash on the couch. Well, I passed out for 4 hours and shortly after I woke up, my new cockatiel was screeching to be let out of its cage and I told my mother to go get it for me so it would calm down. After the bird made itself at home on my shoulder, here comes my mother with my camera wanting a picture :wall: the couch was trashed, I looked groggy and refused to look up (I wasn't functioning on all cylinders, but I *knew* I didn't want my picture taken!) and the bird's looking at me like I'm nuts 

-Sarah


----------



## ShadowBlade

Haha! I know exactly how you felt. I apparently spent the entire ride home explaining to my brother, (who was also in a post-operation stuper) something about them playing Mettallica during my surgery. And he had been hitting on the nurses! Then I watched Star Trek: TNG for the rest of the morning.

-Sean


----------



## -Sarah-

ShadowBlade said:


> Haha! I know exactly how you felt. I apparently spent the entire ride home explaining to my brother, (who was also in a post-operation stuper) something about them playing Mettallica during my surgery. And he had been hitting on the nurses! Then I watched Star Trek: TNG for the rest of the morning.
> 
> -Sean


I was totally knocked out for my surgery. All I remember is going into the room, having the IV inserted, talking to the nurse for a bit. She lied to me, actually  During the consultation a week before, they told me it would be a combination of 3 things that they were going to use to knock me out with. I _watched_ the nurse measure out each drug into the same syringe! She must've thought I wasn't paying attention. After she injected it into a port that was attached to my IV, she said, "Oh this won't knock you out, this is to help you stay asleep." I thought, "Yeah right, I know what that was."  I gave it about a few minutes, and I tried to lift my head when she had her back turned. Sure enough, I was getting loopy. I thought it was funny that they thought I was going flip out or something after they told me they were putting me under.  

-Sarah


----------



## ShadowBlade

They just put me and Aron into the 'Twilight zone'. I have absolutely no memory of it however. Just before they injected the stuff, we were talking about what music the surgeon liked to play while he worked, and they said he booms Metallica. 

When they put the oxygen mask on me, she asked me if I wanted a shot of laughing gas. If I wasn't already going out, I would have let her give it to me.

-Sean


----------



## -Sarah-

ShadowBlade said:


> They just put me and Aron into the 'Twilight zone'. I have absolutely no memory of it however. Just before they injected the stuff, we were talking about what music the surgeon liked to play while he worked, and they said he booms Metallica.
> 
> When they put the oxygen mask on me, she asked me if I wanted a shot of laughing gas. If I wasn't already going out, I would have let her give it to me.
> 
> -Sean



I swear, the surgeon who took mine out is masochistic. He could barely contain his excitement when he told me he was going to have to crack the bottom tooth in order to remove it. That was actually kind of scary  

-Sarah


----------



## fangsalot

heres my ugly mug for all to enjoy!


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Am I the only person who had no problems with wisdom tooth removal?  Mine was done on a military base!  All I got was some local and they went ahead and yanked 'em out.

The only problem is, I've got an enzyme in my blood that breaks anesthetics down rather fast.  I needed two shots for one tooth (which I still felt coming out) and three for the other.  In the end I just had a numb jaw for a few hours and then I was fine.

Anywho, to take a cue from fangsalot, here's the new demon-kitty trying to see if my brains are tasty.


----------



## Crotalus

IHeartMantids said:


> The only problem is, I've got an enzyme in my blood that breaks anesthetics down rather fast.  I needed two shots for one tooth (which I still felt coming out) and three for the other.  In the end I just had a numb jaw for a few hours and then I was fine.


Heh lucky you. The anastethic didnt work at all when i pulled one out because of  infection that neutralized it after a few seconds
To add on the misery it didnt help that the dentist was a small eastindian with arms like spagetti, and she hardly could make the tooth move for a long time.
Not fun at all.


----------



## kellygirl

Sarah_88 said:


> I was totally knocked out for my surgery.


Amen to that!  There was no way I was going to be awake for any of that.   

Tomorrow morning I'm taking my boyfriend to get his wisdom teeth out... poor guy hasn't had anything to drink all day today because a co-worker of his told him about someone who peed all over himself during a wisdom-tooth removal!  So, he's not taking any chances!  

Beautiful picture of you, as usual, by the way.

-Kelly


----------



## Sheri

@ fangsalot

Oil sheik gone gangsta'


----------



## Ewok

I still have all my wisdom teeth, but thanks for those visual stories of what I have yet to look forward to 


*grumble grumble* blasted people


----------



## Morro_Narcissa

me again.






ps...I feel sorry for all of you. I've evolved past wisdom teeth. I never even had roots. ;P


----------



## DavidRS

One must always match their drink to one's attire.


----------



## DavidRS

Morro_Narcissa said:


> ps...I feel sorry for all of you.


Just feel sorry for me. That I'm in California and your in Texas.


----------



## -Sarah-

kellygirl said:


> Amen to that!  There was no way I was going to be awake for any of that.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I'm taking my boyfriend to get his wisdom teeth out... poor guy hasn't had anything to drink all day today because a co-worker of his told him about someone who peed all over himself during a wisdom-tooth removal!  So, he's not taking any chances!
> 
> Beautiful picture of you, as usual, by the way.
> 
> -Kelly



Me neither, that would not have been an enjoyable experience!  They told me I couldn't have anything to eat *or* drink; I had an appointment at 11am, and I was _still_ mad because I couldn't have any coffee that morning!  I was missing my lower left wisdom tooth, but the dry socket I got on the right a week later totally made up for that.

Thanks, Kelly 

-Sarah


----------



## phil jones

Sarah_88 said:


> Here's a funny picture of myself... I had just gotten my wisdom teeth extracted earlier that day, so I was extremely disoriented (due to the pain meds) and decided to crash on the couch. Well, I passed out for 4 hours and shortly after I woke up, my new cockatiel was screeching to be let out of its cage and I told my mother to go get it for me so it would calm down. After the bird made itself at home on my shoulder, here comes my mother with my camera wanting a picture :wall: the couch was trashed, I looked groggy and refused to look up (I wasn't functioning on all cylinders, but I *knew* I didn't want my picture taken!) and the bird's looking at me like I'm nuts
> 
> -Sarah


*you still look good to me :clap: :clap::worship: :worship: and i hope you feel better soon  ~~~~ PHIL  *


----------



## phil jones

Morro_Narcissa said:


> me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps...I feel sorry for all of you. I've evolved past wisdom teeth. I never even had roots. ;P


*you look good with or without wisdom teeth I.M.O .:clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:  ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## phil jones

*now i feel ill with all this talk of wisdom teeth   i am a wuss :8o :8o :8o ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## ShadowBlade

IHeartMantids said:


> Am I the only person who had no problems with wisdom tooth removal?  Mine was done on a military base!  All I got was some local and they went ahead and yanked 'em out.


Well, how old were you when you had them removed? Having them pulled is far cry from having them cut out when you're younger.

Those who have had this done will find it hard to believe, but I was up, active, and helping with VBS at our church the day of my surgery. Took me a few hours in bed to recover from the 'knockout to twilight' but after that, I was literally fine. Took no pain medication, (which made my brother vomit like there's no tomorrow) and had no problems. Took a couple days for pain and swelling to kick in. 



phil jones said:


> you still look good to me


 I   _*concur*_ :}  :wall: :clap: .

~~~~===""""]]=--~~!!Sean


----------



## Sheri

Mine weren't too bad. On the third day, I was finally able to eat and then got in a bad car accident on the way home, slamming the left side of my face into my drivers side window.

That didn't help the healing any.


----------



## phil jones

Sheri said:


> Mine weren't too bad. On the third day, I was finally able to eat and then got in a bad car accident on the way home, slamming the left side of my face into my drivers side window.
> 
> That didn't help the healing any.


*thats bad   hope you are ok now ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## Scott C.

Mine are all there and perfectly square. I'll not have them removed unless they give me problems. 
Sorry to those of you who had to go through with it though...


----------



## -Sarah-

phil jones said:


> you still look good to me


Thanks, Phil  



ShadowBlade said:


> I   _*concur*_ :}  :wall: :clap: .
> 
> ~~~~===""""]]=--~~!!Sean



I'm not sure what to make of that, but... Thanks. I think   Nice "Phil Jones" signature, by the way!
(Just kidding!)

-Sarah


----------



## ShadowBlade

Sarah_88 said:


> I'm not sure what to make of that, but... Thanks. I think   Nice "Phil Jones" signature, by the way!
> (Just kidding!)


Well, I know Phil gets all the girls. So I figured I'd follow his example. You interpreted it correctly. 

-Sean


----------



## fangsalot

Sheri said:


> @ fangsalot
> 
> Oil sheik gone gangsta'


ALLAH WILL HAVE YOUR HEAD FOR THAT!!! hehehehe..BOOM!!!!


----------



## -Sarah-

ShadowBlade said:


> Well, I know Phil gets all the girls. So I figured I'd follow his example. You interpreted it correctly.
> 
> -Sean



Yeah, Phil is definitely a ladies' man on the boards  right Phil?

-Sarah


----------



## ErikH

Yeah, Phil is definitely king of the "cybergrope"


----------



## Ewok

Phil jones is the man:clap:


----------



## phil jones

Sarah_88 said:


> Yeah, Phil is definitely a ladies' man on the boards  right Phil?
> 
> -Sarah


*i am ? :? *



ErikH said:


> Yeah, Phil is definitely king of the "cybergrope"


i am not that bad   




Ewok said:


> Phil jones is the man:clap:


thank you thank you :worship: :worship:   


phil


----------



## Blaster

Here's a pic of me and my lady... ;-) <3


----------



## -Sarah-

phil jones said:


> *i am ? :? *



Like, yeah! You're usually one of the first to give someone a nice compliment. 

-Sarah


----------



## phil jones

Sarah_88 said:


> Like, yeah! You're usually one of the first to give someone a nice compliment.
> 
> -Sarah


*thank you thats very kind of you  :worship: :worship: ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## -Sarah-

phil jones said:


> *thank you thats very kind of you  :worship: :worship: ~~~~ PHIL*


No problem 

-Sarah


----------



## Ewok

isn't this politeness nice?:clap:


----------



## -Sarah-

Ewok said:


> isn't this politeness nice?:clap:


You know you may be onto something 

-Sarah


----------



## Ewok

Sarah_88 said:


> You know you may be onto something
> 
> -Sarah


Of  course I am , gosh  ,.... I mean why thank you kind lady:worship:


----------



## -Sarah-

Ewok said:


> Of  course I am , gosh  ,.... I mean why thank you kind lady:worship:


Just pointing out the obvious 

-Sarah


----------



## galeogirl

*Another pic of me*

taking a break from cleaning.


----------



## phil jones

*hi i like the colour of your hair its very nice  ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## Syngyne

galeogirl said:


> taking a break from cleaning.


I think the only appropriate response to this is "mrowr."


----------



## Ewok

Sarah_88 said:


> Just pointing out the obvious
> 
> -Sarah


Alright then 

also are you virtually winking at me


----------



## Vfox

From my trip to Nevada a few weeks ago. And yes, I ALWAYS wear that hat.


----------



## -Sarah-

Ewok said:


> Alright then
> 
> also are you virtually winking at me



 

It's a friendly wink. No harm in friendly winking 

-Sarah


----------



## ShadowBlade

Sarah_88 said:


> It's a friendly wink. No harm in friendly winking


You like those uh, 'friendly winks' don't you ewok?:razz: 

-Sean


----------



## Ewok

I am just messing with you all


----------



## ShadowBlade

Ewok said:


> I am just messing with you all


Yeah what the fluff.. its all good.

(Inside joke everyone).

To stay on topic, pic from our Church youth group's trip to Kings Island. I'm back left in the photo.
View attachment 65074


-Sean


----------



## Ewok

yep, I see you standing over there with all the girls


----------



## ShadowBlade

Yeppers. You knew right where to look didn't ya. 

-Sean


----------



## fangsalot

u look like you belong in front with the "thugs".grrrrrr.and whats that kid all the way to the right smoking??


----------



## ShadowBlade

He's not smoking anything. Just looks like it from the Jpg conversion.

None of us had seen the kid till that day, and haven't seen him since.

-Sean


----------



## fangsalot

hmmm maybe he wasnt even there....


----------



## phil jones

*lol that guy in the middle the big one with the hat where did he come from :?    ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## Ewok

I think your seeing things phil, I don't see a guy  with a hat.


----------



## fangsalot

oh wait the sweaty guy pointing at the kid that doesnt exist,,i think i see him!


----------



## -Sarah-

ShadowBlade said:


> To stay on topic, pic from our Church youth group's trip to Kings Island. I'm back left in the photo.
> View attachment 65074
> 
> 
> -Sean



Gosh, you look so happy in that picture, don't you?  

-Sarah


----------



## ShadowBlade

I look serious in all my pics. 

Ewok, I got a 'wink' too.  

-Sean


----------



## Cyanea

ShadowBlade said:


> That is the *only* cool way to wear a Burger King hat.
> 
> -Sean


thanks, that sounded better than anything i would've said


----------



## -Sarah-

ShadowBlade said:


> I look serious in all my pics.
> 
> Ewok, I got a 'wink' too.
> 
> -Sean



Is there something more complicated to a guy about a wink than there is to a girl? If so then I'm definitely missing out on something  

(Hah, there I go again)

-Sarah


----------



## fangsalot

ok ok,,dont you hate it when someone calls out your name and when you turn around,someone takes your picture!!?


----------



## Sheri

This is a terrible picture, shot of me shooting an event but I'm having some sort of problem with the files from that night and seeing if this system will accept it as a jpeg. And may as well throw some in of the bulls and see if they work.


----------



## beetleman

nice bulls......


----------



## edesign

Sarah_88 said:


> Is there something more complicated to a guy about a wink than there is to a girl? If so then I'm definitely missing out on something


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...that's one of the funnier things I've read on AB in a while


----------



## -Sarah-

edesign said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...that's one of the funnier things I've read on AB in a while


Allright then, *you* tell me why guys tend to overcomplicate the simple things  

-Sarah


----------



## edesign

because sometimes we want to think things mean something other than what they really do...whether or not that was what shadow and whoever else had in mind I don't know and I won't claim to say, but it is how I took it and why I found your post to be so funny  I will let the "others" speak for themselves.

edit: but that only explains the comment above, I don't find that we complicate things until women complicate something that should be simple. Then we just get confused trying to figure out wth you want us to do/think and that's when complications set in. Men in general are easy to understand, we're driven by only a handful of things, we generally say what we mean (except when you ask us if we think you look fat...and even if you don't look fat and aren't fat and we say you don't look fat you don't believe us), and we like to make our S.O.'s happy except when they become demanding of it (sometimes we need to be reminded, but not nagged).


----------



## ShadowBlade

urm.. I just thought it was funny.:8o 

*innocently twiddles thumbs*

-Sean


----------



## Stylopidae

If you treat men like a pair of testicles with sensory organs, you'll do just fine. That's essentially all we are.

Women over-complicate men. Take this question: 

What has four legs, a tail and barks?

A man is gonna say a dog.

A woman will take her time trying to figure out whether or not we're implying 'sea lion' or 'hyena' and if she makes it past that stage, will then try to figure out the specific breed of dog we're looking for.


----------



## -Sarah-

edesign said:


> because sometimes we want to think things mean something other than what they really do...whether or not that was what shadow and whoever else had in mind I don't know and I won't claim to say, but it is how I took it and why I found your post to be so funny  I will let the "others" speak for themselves.
> 
> edit: but that only explains the comment above, I don't find that we complicate things until women complicate something that should be simple. Then we just get confused trying to figure out wth you want us to do/think and that's when complications set in. Men in general are easy to understand, we're driven by only a handful of things, we generally say what we mean (except when you ask us if we think you look fat...and even if you don't look fat and aren't fat and we say you don't look fat you don't believe us), and we like to make our S.O.'s happy except when they become demanding of it (sometimes we need to be reminded, but not nagged).



Oh. I see.  

So... what you meant to say was that men are simple, have a short attention span, are easily amused, always the first to assume, are easily confused by most things and especially women, and when placed in a precarious position by a woman, would rather fib than be honest, no matter what the cost? 

ROTFLOL   (Sorry, I couldn't help myself. I really don't think that about men)

-Sarah


----------



## -Sarah-

ShadowBlade said:


> urm.. I just thought it was funny.:8o
> 
> *innocently twiddles thumbs*
> 
> -Sean



Innocently, ay?  

-Sarah


----------



## ShadowBlade

Sarah_88 said:


> So... what you meant to say was that men are simple, have a short attention span, are easily amused, always the first to assume, are easily confused by most things and especially women, and when placed in a precarious position by a woman, would rather fib than be honest, no matter what the cost?


Check, check, check... uhm yeah, that about defines us. 



Sarah_88 said:


> Innocently, ay?


Very innocently. Like a little bunny-rabbit, with a big smile.

-Sean


----------



## Widowman10

Sarah_88 said:


> Oh. I see.
> 
> So... what you meant to say was that men are simple, have a short attention span, are easily amused, always the first to assume, are easily confused by most things and especially women, and when placed in a precarious position by a woman, would rather fib than be honest, no matter what the cost?
> 
> ROTFLOL   (Sorry, I couldn't help myself. I really don't think that about men)
> 
> -Sarah


i should hope not!! hahaha


----------



## Corranthe

Hi.  I've been reading the posts thus far this evening.  It has been amusing and I almost hate to get back on topic, but anyway, here are a couple of pics of me.


----------



## beetleman

Sarah_88 said:


> Oh. I see.
> 
> So... what you meant to say was that men are simple, have a short attention span, are easily amused, always the first to assume, are easily confused by most things and especially women, and when placed in a precarious position by a woman, would rather fib than be honest, no matter what the cost?
> 
> ROTFLOL   (Sorry, I couldn't help myself. I really don't think that about men)
> 
> -Sarah


and don't forget our belly/groin scratching/grunting too. LOL


----------



## beetleman

Corranthe said:


> Hi.  I've been reading the posts thus far this evening.  It has been amusing and I almost hate to get back on topic, but anyway, here are a couple of pics of me.


welcome to the boards:clap:


----------



## -Sarah-

Cheshire said:


> If you treat men like a pair of testicles with sensory organs, you'll do just fine. That's essentially all we are.


Hey, you said it - not me  



Cheshire said:


> Women over-complicate men. Take this question:
> 
> What has four legs, a tail and barks?
> 
> A man is gonna say a dog.
> 
> A woman will take her time trying to figure out whether or not we're implying 'sea lion' or 'hyena' and if she makes it past that stage, will then try to figure out the specific breed of dog we're looking for.



Actually, that "example" has inspired me for another one, this time an actual example: if I walk outside and say, "What's green?", men are more likely to say "Grass". Women are more prone to detail: thus answering grass, leaves, plants, etc.... _Or_, you just might get a biology lesson on *why* leaves are green 

-Sarah

(I know, I know. Back to the picture thread!)


----------



## Ewok

Sarah_88 said:


> Oh. I see.
> 
> So... what you meant to say was that men are simple, have a short attention span, are easily amused, always the first to assume, are easily confused by most things and especially women, and when placed in a precarious position by a woman, would rather fib than be honest, no matter what the cost?
> 
> 
> 
> -Sarah


You get an A+:worship: Guys are simple, women are complex in every way, but I wouldn't want it any other way


----------



## Ewok

Sarah_88 said:


> Hey, you said it - not me
> 
> 
> 
> , you just might get a biology lesson on *why* leaves are green
> 
> -Sarah
> 
> (I know, I know. Back to the picture thread!)


Leaves are green because the filter green light


----------



## phil jones

*we are very simple :? :?  look at me well you can not i have not posted a pic of me :?   but to you and the rest of the ladies on the boards  :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: :worship:  PHIL p.s that wink was for you  *


----------



## phil jones

Corranthe said:


> Hi.  I've been reading the posts thus far this evening.  It has been amusing and I almost hate to get back on topic, but anyway, here are a couple of pics of me.


*:wall: sorry its good to see you and i hope you have a good time on the boards LOL and they are not all like me some are a bit MAD   just a joke any way hope to see you soon ( on the boards :8o :8o ) ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## Henry Kane

Cheshire said:


> If you treat men like a pair of testicles with sensory organs, you'll do just fine. That's essentially all we are.


Sorry homie but I would never respect a woman who treated me as such and would likely part ways with her for the sake of my sanity. Personally, I feel I have much more to offer a woman than being a pair of balls on a leash. Last time I checked mine were only good for one thing and they certainly were not the drive behind half (the other half...of course but I'm making a point here) of what secures my bond with my woman. Perhaps a lot of guys are content with being looked at as one dimensional. I couldn't live that way myself.



Cheshire said:


> Women over-complicate men. Take this question:
> 
> What has four legs, a tail and barks?
> 
> A man is gonna say a dog.
> 
> A woman will take her time trying to figure out whether or not we're implying 'sea lion' or 'hyena' and if she makes it past that stage, will then try to figure out the specific breed of dog we're looking for.


If a woman understands you, like as if she actually did see you as more than a giant pair. she'd know exactly how to read you. I'd expect more annoying, analyzation from a woman who didn't understand me...like the kind who sees you as nothing more than your primal drive alone.

Just my thoughts...which really don't matter to anyone else but me but I'm happy with that. Just trying to say, not all of us wade in that shallow pool, grinning ignorantly.


----------



## Texas Blonde

galeogirl said:


> taking a break from cleaning.



*faints*

:worship:


----------



## Scott C.

Here here sir.  

I can live without my balls if I must, but I will never live with the lack of dignity that is involved in resembling no more than testicles, and adhereing to the definitions of the so called human nature that equates us with animals.


----------



## Stylopidae

BileDrunk said:


> Sorry homie but I would never respect a woman who treated me as such and would likely part ways with her for the sake of my sanity. Personally, I feel I have much more to offer a woman than being a pair of balls on a leash. Last time I checked mine were only good for one thing and they certainly were not the drive behind half (the other half...of course but I'm making a point here) of what secures my bond with my woman. Perhaps a lot of guys are content with being looked at as one dimensional. I couldn't live that way myself.
> 
> 
> 
> If a woman understands you, like as if she actually did see you as more than a giant pair. she'd know exactly how to read you. I'd expect more annoying, analyzation from a woman who didn't understand me...like the kind who sees you as nothing more than your primal drive alone.
> 
> Just my thoughts...which really don't matter to anyone else but me but I'm happy with that. Just trying to say, not all of us wade in that shallow pool, grinning ignorantly.


That was all meant as a tongue-in-cheek joke.

I agree with you, but I'll have to post my *real* reply later in the week because the amount I'd have to say on the subject would most likely rival one of my entries in the evolution posts.


----------



## ShadowBlade

Has everyone kinda lost their WH humor in this thread?:? 

-Sean


----------



## Scott C.

yep... but only until I get some sleep *yawn*


----------



## Ewok

nice pics Corranthe  but what happened that persons face behind you in the second pic :}


----------



## Henry Kane

Cheshire said:


> That was all meant as a tongue-in-cheek joke.
> 
> I agree with you, but I'll have to post my *real* reply later in the week because the amount I'd have to say on the subject would most likely rival one of my entries in the evolution posts.


It's all cool Chesh. The whole individuality thing...it's ummm...good or something.  



ShadowBlade said:


> Has everyone kinda lost their WH humor in this thread?:?
> 
> -Sean


:? How do you do this...humor? 

And to stay on topic, no pics of me! Debby is gonna kick my ass.


----------



## ShadowBlade

BileDrunk said:


> :? How do you do this...humor?


You take two large permanent markers, shove them up your nose, clap your hands with uncordinated accuracy, and walk around barking like a walrus. 

-Sean


----------



## -Sarah-

ShadowBlade said:


> You take two large permanent markers, shove them up your nose, clap your hands with uncordinated accuracy, and walk around barking like a walrus.
> 
> -Sean


Hey, how about drawing a goatee on first before you do that? It's a lot funnier if you wear high heels, those help with the uncoordinated walrus walk  

-Sarah


----------



## Aunt Ant

ShadowBlade said:


> You take two large permanent markers, shove them up your nose, clap your hands with uncordinated accuracy, and walk around barking like a walrus.
> 
> -Sean





Sarah_88 said:


> Hey, how about drawing a goatee on first before you do that? It's a lot funnier if you wear high heels, those help with the uncoordinated walrus walk
> 
> -Sarah


Now _THAT_ would be a picture


----------



## Corranthe

Ewok said:


> nice pics Corranthe  but what happened that persons face behind you in the second pic :}


Some random lady who I don't know and figured she might not be too thankful to have her pic posted to an Arachnoboards thread.  That picture was taken a couple of months right before a wedding rehearsal.  I was doing bridesmaid duties.


----------



## -Sarah-

Aunt Ant said:


> Now _THAT_ would be a picture



Yes, it definitely would be - the problem is, who would actually do that??  

-Sarah


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Here is me and my big fish, from last week camping at Raystown lake...


----------



## Widowman10

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Here is me and my big fish, from last week camping at Raystown lake...


ooo, impressive!  hahaha, i love catchin the little guys! to me, it's more fun catchin like 15 little fish than just 1 big whopper...


----------



## -Sarah-

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Here is me and my big fish, from last week camping at Raystown lake...


Holy smokes! That's the biggest, baddest, most vicious looking fish I've ever seen!  

-Sarah


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

lol yea its fun to stand there and catch a fish every cast! The best thing is a dry fly! The fish go nuts for them! Even better then worms! That was the smallest one i caught all day so i got a photo of it... lol  Got some nice rock bass too. But no strippers...


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Ok, so I guess it's long overdue...Here I am on an "average" NE Pa hike...


----------



## -Sarah-

Bear Foot Inc said:


> lol yea its fun to stand there and catch a fish every cast! The best thing is a dry fly! The fish go nuts for them! Even better then worms! That was the smallest one i caught all day so i got a photo of it... lol  Got some nice rock bass too. But no strippers...


Well, thank goodness there were no strippers!!

-Sarah


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Sarah_88 said:


> Well, thank goodness there were no strippers!!
> 
> -Sarah


Ha! I'm sure he meant landlocked STRIPERS!!!!


----------



## Scott C.

Arachno_Shack said:


> .... "average" NE Pa hike...


Sweet pick bro.... Looks like fun terrain.


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Scott C. said:


> Sweet pick bro.... Looks like fun terrain.


Yeah, considering it's NEPA!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## -Sarah-

Arachno_Shack said:


> Ha! I'm sure he meant landlocked STRIPERS!!!!


Uh... oh, yeah. That's what I meant.   

-Sarah


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

DANG SPELL CHECKER!! Always gives me the wrong words! lol yea thats what i meant! I'll see if i have a better photo from that trip.

@ Tim. Nice looking hike there! Find anything on it?

~Samuel


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Bear Foot Inc said:


> DANG SPELL CHECKER!! Always gives me the wrong words! lol yea thats what i meant! I'll see if i have a better photo from that trip.
> 
> @ Tim. Nice looking hike there! Find anything on it?
> 
> ~Samuel


Yup. Not anything living though, just a geocache...It's kinda what I do!


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Yea sounds fun! I love to hike, but its even better when your hunting...


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Here is one of me right before i jumped... i got a video of me jumping, but i cant figure out how to post it...


----------



## Scott C.

Nice!... all our good jumping spots are dry this year


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Aww that's not fun, doesnt work when the creek's are dry!
I love cliff and bridge jumping! Most i've done is a little over 40 feet! That was exiting!!
Sadly that was the only part of that cliff that was safe, the rocks stuck out too far below for any other of the high places


----------



## Ewok

Bear Foot Inc said:


> DANG SPELL CHECKER!! Always gives me the wrong words!
> ~Samuel


Brilliant! lol  thats one of best things I read tonight


----------



## edesign

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Here is one of me right before i jumped... i got a video of me jumping, but i cant figure out how to post it...


photobucket will allow movie hosting...I used it in one of my posts here before.

btw, that looks like a hellacious jump  definitely get the sound of the wind rushing by your ears!


----------



## Ewok

Sarah_88 said:


> Uh... oh, yeah. That's what I meant.
> 
> -Sarah


brilliant!


----------



## phil jones

Arachno_Shack said:


> Yup. Not anything living though, just a geocache...It's kinda what I do!


*you walk for fun   thats not for me :? ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## Arachno_Shack

phil jones said:


> *you walk for fun   thats not for me :? ~~~~ PHIL*


It is fun. "geocaching" is a "hunt" game. To be honest, I find more things, when I'm not looking for them. I do my bug "hunting" at night...


----------



## ShadowBlade

Hey, geocaching! I love it. I don't own a GPS myself, but my youth pastor and a friend of his does. We go looking for caches even in the city.

-Sean


----------



## phil jones

Arachno_Shack said:


> Yup. Not anything living though, just a geocache...It's kinda what I do!





ShadowBlade said:


> Hey, geocaching! I love it. I don't own a GPS myself, but my youth pastor and a friend of his does. We go looking for caches even in the city.
> 
> -Sean


*i know its silly but what a gps :8o :8o :8o ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

edesign said:


> photobucket will allow movie hosting...I used it in one of my posts here before.
> 
> btw, that looks like a hellacious jump  definitely get the sound of the wind rushing by your ears!



Ok thanks, i'll give that a shot.

Yea it was a really good jump! And the water was over 250ft deep there, so i was not going to hit bottom...


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

BTW a GPS Is a Global Positioning Unit


----------



## phil jones

Bear Foot Inc said:


> BTW a GPS Is a Global Positioning Unit


thanks now i know LOL ~~~~ PHIL


----------



## -Sarah-

The only major reason why we bought a GPS is so we could find different businesses and addresses, since we're nearly always running about and getting lost. It comes in handy, I love that little thing since I'm a total techno-geek  I typed in the address for the last AC in San Antonio, and it gave me the driving directions there, and showed a cute little map of the surrounding area and I did a search on all the restaurants :drool: (There I go again thinking about food) But if anybody's looking for a nice, affordable GPS, the Garmin brand is very good. You can even plug it into an outlet in your house if you want to pre-program addresses and save them. Sweet!

-Sarah


----------



## phil jones

Sarah_88 said:


> The only major reason why we bought a GPS is so we could find different businesses and addresses, since we're nearly always running about and getting lost. It comes in handy, I love that little thing since I'm a total techno-geek  I typed in the address for the last AC in San Antonio, and it gave me the driving directions there, and showed a cute little map of the surrounding area and I did a search on all the restaurants :drool: (There I go again thinking about food) But if anybody's looking for a nice, affordable GPS, the Garmin brand is very good. You can even plug it into an outlet in your house if you want to pre-program addresses and save them. Sweet!
> 
> -Sarah


*very good :clap: :clap: and thanks to you to :worship: :worship: ~~~~PHIL*


----------



## Ewok

Sarah_88 said:


> Yes, it definitely would be - the problem is, who would actually do that??
> 
> -Sarah


the cheshire might


----------



## Arachnoboards

*Ahem*

My bad, I thought I was in the *picture* forum ...  


Debby


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Sorry Debby! 

Everyone lets go somewhere else to chat...


----------



## edesign

Bear Foot Inc said:


> BTW a GPS Is a Global Positioning Unit


Actually...the "S" stands for System 



Arachnoboards said:


> My bad, I thought I was in the *picture* forum ...
> 
> 
> Debby


nope, you're confused...try again  The only new pictures I have aren't suitable for posting here (no, no nudeness...I know everyone is disappointed lol)...but it's the thought that counts, right?


----------



## Aunt Ant

I'll save the thread Debby!

Here's my proud mug, with Baby Baby Pirate, my chaco





I look jaundiced, but its just bad lighting. Better pics to come eventually


----------



## Hedorah99

Aunt Ant said:


> I'll save the thread Debby!
> 
> Here's my proud mug, with Baby Baby Pirate, my chaco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look jaundiced, but its just bad lighting. Better pics to come eventually


It looks like you are holding someone else's arm. Cute pic.


----------



## EricFavez

*couple more of me here...all 6'1 220, one with hair and one without*


----------



## Vfox

EricFavez said:


>


Soon enough I'll have just about that many tanks as well, lol. Are those all scorpions? Either way, nice big collection.


----------



## edesign

that goatee rocks man! Would like to grow mine out that long but my employer probably wouldn't care for it too much...and I like my paycheck lol.


----------



## phil jones

Hedorah99 said:


> It looks like you are holding someone else's arm. Cute pic.


*hi is that your arm   LOL but its a good pict :clap: ~~~~ PHIL *


----------



## julesee




----------



## phil jones

*hi and welcome to the boards julesee i hope you have a fun time with us all the best ~~~~ PHIL *


----------



## Cirith Ungol

phil jones said:


> *hi and welcome to the boards julesee i hope you have a fun time with us all the best ~~~~ PHIL *


Phil, I'm not sure, but I think it's a "he"


----------



## phil jones

Cirith Ungol said:


> Phil, I'm not sure, but I think it's a "he"


*LOL AND just saying hi to a new face  ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## Cirith Ungol

phil jones said:


> *LOL AND just saying hi to a new face  ~~~~ PHIL*


I was just taking the piss


----------



## phil jones

Cirith Ungol said:


> I was just taking the piss


*lol from who as i like some notice then  i would get a container  ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## verry_sweet

While messing with my spiders I turned the camera on me, my little girl wanted in on the action. Since I haven’t posted for a while I figured I’d share them.



















Steph


----------



## phil jones

verry_sweet said:


> While messing with my spiders I turned the camera on me, my little girl wanted in on the action. Since I haven’t posted for a while I figured I’d share them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph
> 
> *wonderful picts :clap: :clap:  and thank you for posting them :worship: :worship: ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## SenoritaSarah

Well here is me...living the college life at an anything but clothes party

My outfit is composed of tissue paper and bubble wrap.....and lots of of tape 
My mom is glad that she is spending 27,000 a year on out of state tuition so that I can prance around like.....


----------



## Scott C.

hehe... anything-but-clothes parties are crazy.... nice pics.


----------



## Aunt Ant

Hedorah99 said:


> It looks like you are holding someone else's arm. Cute pic.


Thank you.  Yeah, it does, now that you mention it. It was my first or second time handling, that's why my arms look so stiff


----------



## Anastasia

verry_sweet said:


> While messing with my spiders I turned the camera on me, my little girl wanted in on the action. Since I haven’t posted for a while I figured I’d share them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph


very cute little girlee  
nice pictures


----------



## Anastasia

me and my riding buddy, spidahman


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Here is a current picture of me.....*

I just woke up so give me a break


----------



## Anastasia

talkenlate04 said:


> I just woke up so give me a break


hey, yer better lookin then I though ;P


----------



## Talkenlate04

Gee thanks, I think..............


----------



## verry_sweet

Anastasia said:


> hey, yer better lookin then I though ;P


Hahahaha I’m as surprised as you are .............@ Ryan ;P ;P 

And thank you Anastasia she’s a good kid  You always look so pretty in your pictures


----------



## Talkenlate04

> =verry_sweet;975117]Hahahaha I’m as surprised as you are .............@ Ryan ;P ;P


Why is everyone so suprised??? :8o 
Did everyone have the image of me being a troll or something  

Edit here is one of my tats.


----------



## verry_sweet

talkenlate04 said:


> Why is everyone so suprised???



Oh don’t be silly I knew what you look like  

That tattoo is sweet!!! :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Well I know you did, your on my myspace. Your not to bad yourself.  
If your fiancé ever...............  never mind. :}


----------



## phil jones

SenoritaSarah said:


> Well here is me...living the college life at an anything but clothes party
> 
> My outfit is composed of tissue paper and bubble wrap.....and lots of of tape
> My mom is glad that she is spending 27,000 a year on out of state tuition so that I can prance around like.....


*and i am happy your mum is spending all that to wow you and your friend look very pretty in picts 1- and -2 :worship: :worship: thanks for posting them  ~~~~ PHIL  *


----------



## phil jones

talkenlate04 said:


> Why is everyone so suprised??? :8o
> Did everyone have the image of me being a troll or something
> 
> Edit here is one of my tats.


*but are you a troll as i never seen one :? :? could you be in disguise  and i have not got a clue as to what i am going      on about :? :?  LOL ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## Talkenlate04

> and i have not got a clue as to what i am going on about


Most of the time I don't think you do.


----------



## sick4x4

new pics ugh lol.........


----------



## Stylopidae

After a long week of tests.

It looks like I *may* get some sleep tonight.


----------



## EricFavez

Vfox said:


> Soon enough I'll have just about that many tanks as well, lol. Are those all scorpions? Either way, nice big collection.


Thanks, those are all tarantulas....and there is a whole other rack that you cant see in the pic...good luck on your collection!


----------



## EricFavez

edesign said:


> that goatee rocks man! Would like to grow mine out that long but my employer probably wouldn't care for it too much...and I like my paycheck lol.


Thanks buddy, and I hear ya about that paycheck...If this dang goatee was gonna stop me from making my money, than it would be gone in a sec!


check out myspace....add me people.....http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=222177679


----------



## DavidRS

SenoritaSarah said:


> Well here is me...living the college life at an anything but clothes party
> 
> My outfit is composed of tissue paper and bubble wrap.....and lots of of tape
> My mom is glad that she is spending 27,000 a year on out of state tuition so that I can prance around like.....


In my _Borat_ voice, "how much?"


----------



## sick4x4

EricFavez said:


> Thanks buddy, and I hear ya about that paycheck...If this dang goatee was gonna stop me from making my money, than it would be gone in a sec!
> 
> 
> check out myspace....add me people.....http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=222177679


added bro lol.....


----------



## Selenops

EricFavez said:


>


First time visiting this thread in a long while, anyways that is a nice set-up, spacious and organized, I am green with envy but I have a nice one going in my room though not nearly as large. Like those blue-topped cages btw.

-----

Onto another topic, there are alot hottie chicks here and participating in the hobby. I have been missing something here. Wooohooo!


----------



## Ewok

*This photo has been pre approved*







remember this photo.... 

because I don't post pre approved photos that often


----------



## edesign

Cheshire said:


> After a long week of tests.
> 
> It looks like I *may* get some sleep tonight.


...I think you need to move your chair to another location in the house, seems like all of your pics are in the same spot in the same chair 

Holla at me this weekend, haven't BS'd with you in a while.


----------



## Stylopidae

edesign said:


> ...I think you need to move your chair to another location in the house, seems like all of your pics are in the same spot in the same chair
> 
> Holla at me this weekend, haven't BS'd with you in a while.


Heh. My computer is at my parents' house, so that's where I'm usually at when I post pictures.


----------



## Hedorah99

Cowboy from Hell :evil:


----------



## Scott C.

Dude, I've never owned a cowboy hat, but that one is wicked... I'd rock it for sure... nice set ups too.
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Sheri

Oooooh! Since we're doing cowboy hats... BTW, that one was pretty sinister Hedorah - I like it!


----------



## atrophie

hey everyone!  man we have some attractive arachnid lovers on this site.

here's me:






handling my a. versicolor






just me!

Lindsay


----------



## Stylopidae

atrophie said:


> hey everyone!  man we have some attractive arachnid lovers on this site.


Wow...I think you said it quite well yourself


----------



## Texas Blonde

Ill add a cowboy hat, being a Texan, I pretty much live in mine.  This was taken in 05, I no longer have that hat.  It was eaten by one of our horses.  







And here we have cowboy hat, pearl snap, and a Shiner Bock.


----------



## Joe

OMG there's a Transformers poster on my wall.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

atrophie said:


> hey everyone!  man we have some attractive arachnid lovers on this site.
> 
> here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handling my a. versicolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just me!
> 
> Lindsay





Cheshire said:


> Wow...I think you said it quite well yourself


Gee, i have to agree!


----------



## SNAFU

The tux is from a couple of yrs ago-NOT my wedding! The phone pic is from a couple of months ago-just had a head shave that a.m.....I fall into the "Big bullet headed clumsy oaf" category__ I'll leave the attractiveness to the ladies.


----------



## beetleman

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Gee, i have to agree!


i second that


----------



## ~Abyss~

SNAFU said:


> The tux is from a couple of yrs ago-NOT my wedding! The phone pic is from a couple of months ago-just had a head shave that a.m.....I fall into the "Big bullet headed clumsy oaf" category__ I'll leave the attractiveness to the ladies.


has anyone ever told you that you look like Stone Cold Steve Austin?


----------



## josh_cloud

hi all! this is me if you see me out in the daylight. i never take off the shades!


----------



## Tuishimi

*You can call me Tex...*







Just kicking back, relaxing in my backyard.


----------



## Morro_Narcissa

*new pics*

....and this is what i look like in fluorescent light.  I got my super nerdy magnifying desk lamp hooked up.


----------



## Stylopidae

Myself pictured with Iowa State University religious studies professor Hector Avalos.

I had an interview with him today which lasted roughly 53 minutes. Some really interesting stuff.



I'm just now starting my rounds of interviews. Hopefully, this list will continue to grow.


----------



## DavidRS

Cheshire said:


> Myself pictured with Iowa State University religious studies professor Hector Avalos.


You could have least cleaned your room up. Unless that was the professor's office, then it looks like my desk at work.


----------



## Texas Blonde

Cheshire said:


> Myself pictured with Iowa State University religious studies professor Hector Avalos.
> 
> I had an interview with him today which lasted roughly 53 minutes. Some really interesting stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just now starting my rounds of interviews. Hopefully, this list will continue to grow.



Ok, Joe.  I dont mean to offend, but you went to a meeting with a professor looking like that??  

IMO, you should have shaved, and worn more professional looking clothes.  I understand they are scientists, and that image is less important, but looking clean cut and professional never hurts.  Your trying to build up your reputation, and I think by going to meetings looking so sloppy you are just hurting it.  

Good luck, either way.


----------



## Stylopidae

Texas Blonde said:


> Ok, Joe.  I dont mean to offend, but you went to a meeting with a professor looking like that??
> 
> IMO, you should have shaved, and worn more professional looking clothes.  I understand they are scientists, and that image is less important, but looking clean cut and professional never hurts.  Your trying to build up your reputation, and I think by going to meetings looking so sloppy you are just hurting it.
> 
> Good luck, either way.


I realized that like 10 minutes before the interview. I am going to be lining up another round of interviews pertaining to different subjects soon (starting early next month) and will definitely be changing my look and personal style for those interviews.

It was the professor's desk, BTW.


----------



## phil jones

Texas Blonde said:


> Ok, Joe.  I dont mean to offend, but you went to a meeting with a professor looking like that??
> 
> IMO, you should have shaved, and worn more professional looking clothes.  I understand they are scientists, and that image is less important, but looking clean cut and professional never hurts.  Your trying to build up your reputation, and I think by going to meetings looking so sloppy you are just hurting it.
> 
> Good luck, either way.


*now you been told   you must be a good boy next time:liar: :liar:   p.s. t.b. i hope she's NOT your mum  or is she    ~~~~ PHIL *


----------



## Stylopidae

She's just looking out for me.

I'm the least socially competent person you'll ever meet, so any advice is appreciated .

Thanks, Sky.


----------



## Ewok

wasn't that nice of her?


----------



## Vfox

Most of my professors look a lot worse off than you man. Then again, I am in the art building 97% of the time, we just seem to have a different flow there. Imagine having a prof that came to school in regular cloths, said it was "ok" to take stuff from the cafeteria to use, took students dumpster diving, didn't shave more than once a week, and you saw them at the bar every friday, lol.


----------



## edesign

Shoot...I wish my desk looked as organized as his does lol. Once a week I clean mine up to where I can kind of see the wood underneath...and in less than an hour it's lost again lol. But yeah, i was thinking the same thing about the clothing...I hope you at least showered beforehand 

Me at the swamp we have on my alma mater's campus (University of Louisiana - Lafayette), excuse the glare on my head  (ok, you can't see the swamp in that picture but trust me, it's there...I may post some pics in another forum, complete with alligators)







my new sweetheart, too bad she lives 400 miles away in Dallas...luckily, plane tickets are only a couple hundred dollars  and no, i did not meet her over the internet lol


----------



## phil jones

edesign said:


> Shoot...I wish my desk looked as organized as his does lol. Once a week I clean mine up to where I can kind of see the wood underneath...and in less than an hour it's lost again lol. But yeah, i was thinking the same thing about the clothing...I hope you at least showered beforehand
> 
> 
> my new sweetheart, too bad she lives 400 miles away in Dallas...luckily, plane tickets are only a couple hundred dollars  and no, i did not meet her over the internet lol
> 
> *man 400 miles away  good luck to you both  :clap: and who needs the internet to find a sweetheart :liar: :liar: not me :liar: p.s. do not tell anyone    ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## DavidRS

Myself with Los Angeles Mayor Antonio Villaraigosa.


----------



## ErikH

DavidRS said:


> Myself with Los Angeles Mayor Antonio Villaraigosa.


Why is the mayor wearing a service union t-shirt?


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Nice pix ed  
How about you introduce your lady to the board


----------



## Scott C.

Hello....

Here is an over-worked Scott:






But these are a couple of my best angles  
Angle 1
Angle 2

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## oOINOVAIOo

My 21 year old self. o.o;;





Lost those glasses...






RAWR!! Shaved!! 






And... Good-bye long hair.


----------



## ~Abyss~

wow it like seeing three different people.


----------



## edesign

Cirith Ungol said:


> Nice pix ed
> How about you introduce your lady to the board


one day maybe...she liked my T's and aliens a lot. Even wanted to feed my L. parahybana which I was happy to oblige. She has a Russian tortoise (I forget scientific name but she hates common names too, said she thought she was the only one who used scientific) and a snapping turtle as her "exotics"...wants to setup a poison dart frog display and a saltwater aquarium too. I think we will do just fine together


----------



## _bob_

this is me


----------



## Anastasia

_bob_ said:


> this is me


Wow! the earhole is rocks


----------



## Anastasia

Scott C. said:


> Hello....
> 
> Here is an over-worked Scott:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But these are a couple of my best angles
> Angle 1
> Angle 2
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


hehe, really like angle1


----------



## Anastasia

can anyone keep a secret


----------



## oOINOVAIOo

abyss_X3 said:


> wow it like seeing three different people.


Yeah, no kidding. lol


----------



## Ewok

Anastasia said:


> can anyone keep a secret


no ..............


----------



## phil jones

Anastasia said:


> can anyone keep a secret


*why what have you done :? or do you know some thing we do not :?   ~~~~ PHIL   *


----------



## Ewok

*The real question phil:? , is why you are  not Mr. nice guy  anymore?!  Why phil, why?~~~~* :}


----------



## phil jones

Ewok said:


> *The real question phil:? , is why you are  not Mr. nice guy  anymore?!  Why phil, why?~~~~* :}


*now that is a secret      ~~~~ PHIL *


----------



## Twitch Boy

I'm the guy in front holding the clarinet and wearing the oversized hot dog on my head.







A rare face shot of me that doesn't suck.  I'm trying to goof off for the camera and failing, but it didn't turn out too terrible.


----------



## Rain_Flower

Spider... is that you? Pretty blue eyeball 

Here's me...again:

This is a sweet hat I made out of my pants:






Me being a crazy hippy:






Making funny face: 






Yup that's me.


----------



## phil jones

*lol i like the hat  and in pict 2 you look like a free spirit  in pic 3 you look a bit scary :8o :8o but joking apart you are a very pretty girl :worship: :worship: :worship: and thanks for the picts :clap: :clap: :clap:  :razz: ~~~~ PHIL *


----------



## nimbus

*Allo!*







*I'm new to this board!
I just got meself an Egyptian Banded Solifugid!
I've been obsessed with them since I woz a child after seeing one in an encyclopedia. My brother keeps Tarantulas (Goliath, Baboon, Chilean Rose, Mexican Red Knee, Indian Ornamental, Cobalt Blue) & has successfully bred a few species but this is my first time keeping such a beast! My cat is fascinated with him!*


----------



## slimtim454

Reminds me of Insane Clown Posse


----------



## Rain_Flower

Thanks phil


----------



## Stylopidae

Rain Flower, that bottom picture just sent all the small children running out of the computer lab.


----------



## Keith Richard

So who else was bored and lonely and slightly the worse of a few bevvies last night?


----------



## beetleman

Rain_Flower said:


> Spider... is that you? Pretty blue eyeball
> 
> Here's me...again:
> 
> This is a sweet hat I made out of my pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being a crazy hippy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making funny face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup that's me.


very nice pics!:clap: the 3rd pic your saying" grrrrr you want some!? come get some!!"


----------



## lunixweb

*hi... I came back*







that's me in my last visit to my country "Mexico".. celebrating our independence day on September 16th. ;P 






[/IMG]


----------



## Stylopidae

Same room, different view.


----------



## becca81

My son and I in Disney World this past week.


----------



## problemchildx

Well I figure I've been here for a minute or two, might as well post a pic.

This is the most recent one I can find. I think 2 months ago.. maybe.






And, NO that ain't mah bebbeh!


----------



## Arachnoporium

Corranthe said:


> Hi.  I've been reading the posts thus far this evening.  It has been amusing and I almost hate to get back on topic, but anyway, here are a couple of pics of me.


Good to put a face to a voice and a name E.  Tis why I like this thread - then again, thats why it was created.   







and my alter ego ... or pet ...


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

That snake is sweet!! Do you have any other Hots?? Post some photos!!

~Samuel


----------



## lunixweb

[/QUOTE]

:clap: :worship: :clap: AMAZING SNAKE... have you posted more pics somewhere??  ;P


----------



## Ted

hi.


----------



## Widowman10

Ted said:


> hi.


HI!


----------



## problemchildx

Ted, your points have gone up in my book. will you be my friend? >


This is me about 10 months ago, big difference


----------



## Ted

problemchildx said:


> Ted, your points have gone up in my book. will you be my friend? >


..... .....


----------



## sarrant

might as well. heres me.


----------



## Aunt Ant

*I can be scary too*

Halloween last year


----------



## Lucara

I dont have any Halloween pics as of right now but I I took some semi-decent ones today. =) Pictures of me and my chaco Grammy who is my living rock.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

I know for a fact that people are gonna come in here and mention that you're pretty.

(Look at my statment as a sociology test)


----------



## Ted

Cirith Ungol said:


> I know for a fact that people are gonna come in here and mention that you're pretty.
> 
> (Look at my statment as a sociology test)


why thank you!!!
thts the nicest thing anyone here's ever said to me!


----------



## Widowman10

Ted said:


> why thank you!!!
> thts the nicest thing anyone here's ever said to me!


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Ted said:


> why thank you!!!
> thts the nicest thing anyone here's ever said to me!


If it helps, ...you failed.


----------



## Ted

Cirith Ungol said:


> If it helps, ...you failed.


too late!!
you cant take it back.
I'm gonna be pretty all night and theres nothing anyone can say that can take that away.


----------



## Lucara

Cirith Ungol said:


> I know for a fact that people are gonna come in here and mention that you're pretty.
> 
> (Look at my statment as a sociology test)


I would have mentioned that my chaco looks really nice. :?


----------



## Ted

Lucara said:


> I would have mentioned that my chaco looks really nice. :?


i dont know what a chaco is..but you appear too young for me to be admiring it.


----------



## DavidRS

Lucara said:


> I dont have any Halloween pics as of right now but I I took some semi-decent ones today. =) Pictures of me and my chaco Grammy who is my living rock.





Cirith Ungol said:


> I know for a fact that people are gonna come in here and mention that you're pretty.
> 
> (Look at my statment as a sociology test)


I will not say pretty. How about hot??!!!!!:} :drool:


----------



## sick4x4

and i was waiting to see if david could resit lol...apparently not lol....


----------



## Lucara

G. aureostriata. =) Chaco Golden Knee.

I'm 19 so I'm legal. Lmao 
Just not single.


----------



## Ted

Lucara said:


> G. aureostriata. =) Chaco Golden Knee.
> 
> I'm 19 so I'm legal. Lmao
> Just not single.


ok!
cool!
well I'm not single either..but you and your Chaco are quite fetching.


----------



## equuskat

*me *


----------



## DavidRS

sick4x4 said:


> and i was waiting to see if david could resit lol...apparently not lol....


I just can't help myself when there are cute ladies around.



Lucara said:


> G. aureostriata. =) Chaco Golden Knee.
> 
> I'm 19 so I'm legal. Lmao
> Just not single.


Legal tender, i.e. legal and tender. I'm so far past being legal, I've become illegal again. We just have to do something about the not being single, but at least I am. 



Ted said:


> ok!
> cool!
> well I'm not single either..but you and your Chaco are quite fetching.


Stop ogling her chaco. If it's any solace, you are a distant second in prettiness.


----------



## Lucara

DavidRS said:


> I just can't help myself when there are cute ladies around.
> 
> Legal tender, i.e. legal and tender. I'm so far past being legal, I've become illegal again. We just have to do something about the not being single, but at least I am.
> 
> Stop ogling her chaco. If it's any solace, you are a distant second in prettiness.






Lol I dont see that happening any time soon. =) I'm happily taken. ;P


----------



## Ted

DavidRS; said:
			
		

> Stop ogling her chaco. If it's any solace, you are a distant second in prettiness.


lmao.

i can live with that.:clap:


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Enough of this whole "cute girls on the boards" phenomenon.  

Here's me at lunch the other day.







The fact that today was Friday was a welcome development.


----------



## Ted

IHeartMantids said:


> Enough of this whole "cute girls on the boards" phenomenon.
> 
> Here's me at lunch the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that today was Friday was a welcome development.


if you dont get a haircut, you may get drawn into the mess.


----------



## Widowman10

Ted said:


> if you dont get a haircut, you may get drawn into the mess.


hahaha! i vote army cut!  it is much easier to deal with though...


----------



## Anastasia

Ted said:


> if you dont get a haircut, you may get drawn into the mess.


Atleast he is a good lookin kid
and not a multicolored pierced punk
u can easy catch with a magnet


----------



## Lucara

Anastasia said:


> Atleast he is a good lookin kid
> and not a multicolored pierced punk
> u can easy catch with a magnet


LMAO lovely mental image.


----------



## Ted

Anastasia said:


> Atleast he is a good lookin kid
> and not a multicolored pierced punk
> u can easy catch with a magnet


possibly..
cant see hés good looking through that hair, though.


----------



## Ted

Widowman10 said:


> hahaha! i vote army cut!  it is much easier to deal with though...


yes..much easier.
and guys dont ever pinch your butt at clubs.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Anastasia said:


> Atleast he is a good lookin kid


Thanks!  I wasn't expecting that.  :8o  Most people seem to like how much the hair's grown out over the summer.



Ted said:


> and guys dont ever pinch your butt at clubs.


Considering the guys I know, they just might.  Probably a good thing I don't go to clubs.


----------



## beetleman

Ted said:


> why thank you!!!
> thts the nicest thing anyone here's ever said to me!


:clap: see? i told ya everybody loves ya


----------



## beetleman

Lucara said:


> I would have mentioned that my chaco looks really nice. :?


both of you look very nice!


----------



## Thoth

IHeartMantids said:


> Enough of this whole "cute girls on the boards" phenomenon.
> 
> Here's me at lunch the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that today was Friday was a welcome development.


You look like that cute chick from Hanson. ;P


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Nah, my nose is too big.


----------



## lunixweb

*hi =)*

Me in my birthday...


----------



## Vfox

For everyone giving IHeartMantids a hard time, here is a shot of me. I have the longest hair in my family, my work, and about 75% of the girls at my college. Hah!


----------



## problemchildx

Vfox said:


> For everyone giving IHeartMantids a hard time, here is a shot of me. I have the longest hair in my family, my work, and about 75% of the girls at my college. Hah!


You remind me of Jay!

BONG!!!


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Nice!    People keep telling me I have nice hair -- I'm tempted to see how long I can get away with not cutting it.


----------



## Lucara

My bf has long hair. I never really liked guys with long hair but..hes changed my mind. =) I would be pissed if he ever cut it..which I dont think he ever would. =D


----------



## problemchildx

Lucara said:


> My bf has long hair. I never really liked guys with long hair but..hes changed my mind. =) I would be pissed if he ever cut it..which I dont think he ever would. =D


If only I could have met a girl like you 6 months ago.. A love for spiders and long hair :8o 

ah well


----------



## Lucara

Ah, theres a catch to that. 6 months ago I was terrified of all spiders. =P I've only been in the hobby for 4-5 months. Lol


----------



## Vfox

Lucara said:


> My bf has long hair. I never really liked guys with long hair but..hes changed my mind. =) I would be pissed if he ever cut it..which I dont think he ever would. =D


Haha, my fiancee said the same thing. I actually did cut mine though, I was starting to tuck it into my pants with my shirt tail and decided it would be a good time to get it done, lol. I donated 13" to locks of love, which about 4-5 inches has already grown back in the last 3 months, lol. I think I'll keep that cycle going, once it gets to my butt, donate, regrow and so on.

PS, even 13 inches off, it was still half way down my back, lol.


----------



## Lucara

I would be bummed if he cut his..I like playing with it and running my fingers through it..=) I know he loves it so I dont think hes planning on cutting it any time soon.


----------



## problemchildx

Lucara said:


> I would be bummed if he cut his..I like playing with it and running my fingers through it..=) I know he loves it so I dont think hes planning on cutting it any time soon.


Bow chicka BOW WOW!

And damn that's long hair man!


----------



## Ted

i used to have long hair, but got tired of men whistling at me when i walked down the road.
was hard to find anyone who wanted to hire me, as well.

after i cut it, everything changed for the better.
kudos to those of you who manage to do fine!


----------



## problemchildx

Ted said:


> i used to have long hair, but got tired of men whistling at me when i walked down the road.
> was hard to find anyone who wanted to hire me, as well.
> 
> after i cut it, everything changed for the better.
> kudos to those of you who manage to do fine!


I didn't get a haircut for about 3 years.. I looked like a bum, mostly. I still get called "hippy" by those who know me best


----------



## funnylori

Thoth said:


> You look like that cute chick from Hanson. ;P


Maybe that's why I like him so much... :razz: Never really thought about it before now.

And, cause chatting isn't as highly commended as actually posting a photo here's a recent shot of me:


----------



## Ted

problemchildx said:


> I didn't get a haircut for about 3 years.. I looked like a bum, mostly. I still get called "hippy" by those who know me best


i hate to say it..fabio was a product.

all men with long hair look like bums.
it just takes some of us a while to realize it.


----------



## Ted

funnylori said:


> Maybe that's why I like him so much... :razz: Never really thought about it before now.
> 
> And, cause chatting isn't as highly commended as actually posting a photo here's a recent shot of me:


why is chatting not recommended..you are on a forum.:? :?


----------



## funnylori

Ted said:


> why is chatting not recommended..you are on a forum.:? :?


Well, I guess for this thread in particular the whole point is showing who you are. If I'm going to participate in the discussion, I should at least include a recent photo.


----------



## Ted

funnylori said:


> Well, I guess for this thread in particular the whole point is showing who you are. If I'm going to participate in the discussion, I should at least include a recent photo.


oh yeah..you mean like being on topic!.. 
i forgot what that was.
nice pic and very glad to see you!


----------



## Arachnoporium

DavidRS said:


> I will not say pretty. How about hot??!!!!!:} :drool:


One word David - Priapism


----------



## beetleman

Ted said:


> i hate to say it..fabio was a product.
> 
> all men with long hair look like bums.
> it just takes some of us a while to realize it.


 i used to have very long hair,man was it a pain to maintain!(i know how the women feel ) so now i keep it very short.........no maintainence!:clap:


----------



## DavidRS

Arachnoporium said:


> One word David - Priapism


It just comes and goes.


----------



## Lucara

Wow..well, thats an interesting turn on the converstaion..


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

always happens with those wingnuts! 

Have to say you look nice.


----------



## Ted

Bear Foot Inc said:


> always happens with those wingnuts!
> 
> Have to say you look nice.


thanks!!
u guyz r so sw33t!!


----------



## Ewok

I don't think he meant that at you Tod.;P


----------



## Ted

Ewok said:


> I don't think he meant that at you Tod.;P


Tod? 

and yes..i think he was.
they all seem to think i'm hawt.
dont bum my trip!:};P :razz:


----------



## moricollins

Sept. 15/07:


----------



## syndicate

hey congrats mori!best wishes


----------



## Thoth

Wow, congrats Mori. Best of wishes.


----------



## Lucara

OMG I want that dress!!!!


----------



## funnylori

Congratulations Mori!  :clap:


----------



## troglodyte

This is me displaying my love for inverts:








It's a few months old and my hair's a fraction of the length now (boy haircuts ftw) but it's probably my favorite.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I like your camera.


----------



## Gesticulator

Warmest congratulations Mori!!!! What a beautiful bride--that dress is gorgeous!


----------



## xgrafcorex

congrats mori!  i didn't know you were getting married.  then again, i haven't been around as much, nor seen you on here either.   

here are a few of me from various times that may or may not have been posted.













i'm in red, and the other two are my old roommates.












in the last one, i'm driving an aston martin!   that's my dad with me, unfortunately the car doesn't belong to either of us.


----------



## DavidRS

*Mazel Tov, Mori!!*




troglodyte said:


> It's a few months old and my hair's a fraction of the length now (boy haircuts ftw) but it's probably my favorite.


How about a picture where I, I mean we, can see you better.


----------



## craig84

DavidRS said:


> *Mazel Tov, Mori!!*
> 
> 
> How about a picture where I, I mean we, can see you better.


I think I see a ring. ha.


----------



## xgrafcorex

DavidRS said:


> How about a picture where I, I mean we, can see you better.


i agree.  you (troglodyte, not you david) don't even live too far from me.  well i just moved here, and won't be staying long.  if you love beer, you should come with us to the dunedin brewery...i've not yet been, but i love beer, and especially love to taste it from the breweries pub.


----------



## craig84

Dang, we should all meet up sometime. Iam in the Tampa area. Not a big drinker but I'll have a beer or 2. Craig.


----------



## Lucara

Oh no! Another Floridian!!!!


----------



## Ewok

Hey thats the Florida Aquarium, I like that place! I touched that same urchin, what a small world it it! hehe


----------



## xgrafcorex

you sure?  their set up didn't have that "rock" design..at least when i was there.









craig84 said:


> Dang, we should all meet up sometime. Iam in the Tampa area. Not a big drinker but I'll have a beer or 2. Craig.


you ever go to the tampa bay brewing co.?  only went once a few months ago, good food and beer though.  they were all out of their IPA..


----------



## Lucara

xgrafcorex said:


> you ever go to the tampa bay brewing co.?  only went once a few months ago, good food and beer though.  they were all out of their IPA..


I drove past it once...


----------



## GOMER113

Newbie here, but I'll bite.  Here's me with UFC Light Heavyweight champion, Quinton "Rampage" Jackson.


----------



## cristal7901

Here is a photo of my husband and I back in March of this year!!!


----------



## xgrafcorex

Lucara said:


> I drove past it once...


haha almost there!  ;P   i see you aren't 21 from your profile..but once you can, you should definitely go inside and try some of their beer.  i forget what i had for food, but it was pretty good as well.

to keep it on topic... here is one that is a few years ago at thanksgiving.


----------



## Brian S

Busy day at the office!! Is it time to go home yet? 






This work is killing me!!


----------



## Nerri1029

Me with Daughter #3 and #4.

On the way to the trail head  early Sept.


----------



## Texas Blonde

xgrafcorex said:


>


Isnt this from the Special Olympics medal ceremony?  



;P


----------



## Widowman10

Texas Blonde said:


> Isnt this from the Special Olympics medal ceremony?
> 
> 
> 
> ;P


----------



## Scott C.

Nerri1029 said:


> ..On the way to the trail head  early Sept.


Oooo... That looks like a fun trail.

What is it?


----------



## Nerri1029

Scott C. said:


> Oooo... That looks like a fun trail.
> 
> What is it?


the entrance to a local State Park.

12+ miles of interconnected trails


----------



## xgrafcorex

Texas Blonde said:


> Isnt this from the Special Olympics medal ceremony?
> 
> 
> 
> ;P


yep...i thought i won, but then they took MY medal away!


----------



## Scott C.

Nerri1029 said:


> 12+ miles of interconnected trails


Sweet. I love foest trails. Such different terrain than around here.


----------



## tikichick

Me and my boy, Butters


----------



## _bob_




----------



## [S]pyder Crysis

Few weeks ago...


----------



## missy43

*meeeeeeeeeeee*

i don't know if i can get this to work...

first one:
you can see my spiderman stick-on in the back!

second one:
ope, how did that get in there?  ha, that's what i carved up for halloween


----------



## Syngyne

xgrafcorex said:


>


...what happens when you touch the animals with one finger? Or three?


----------



## Truff135

I'm new to this site but I _suppose_ I can post some pics anyway. Hehe
This is an old one from my wedding about 2 years ago:






Here's my tattoo:






This picture is more accurate, but my hair isn't quite so short now.  That's my dad there, and yes, I like bows.


----------



## DavidRS

Truff135 said:


> I'm new to this site but I _suppose_ I can post some pics anyway. Hehe
> This is an old one from my wedding about 2 years ago:


A very hearty welcome, although I'm somewhat dismayed to see a wedding dress.


----------



## ErikH

DavidRS said:


> A very hearty welcome, although I'm somewhat dismayed to see a wedding dress.


Yes, same here; I am guessing I am closer to your father's age than yours...


----------



## becca81

Some photos from my brother's wedding yesterday.  I was a bridesmaid, my husband a groomsman, and my daughter the flowergirl.

All from camera phone, so a bit blurry / poor quality.


----------



## jek

they're all me...in the left you can see my Mary Jane's vivarium...Mary Jane is my tarantula


----------



## cristal7901

jek said:


> they're all me...in the left you can see my Mary Jane's vivarium...Mary Jane is my tarantula


I like how this pic was done....how did you do that?


----------



## beetleman

yeah, that's really cool! thars alot of ya


----------



## jek

haha I used photoshop to do that... here's another one:






to get that body I worked 1 year at the gym and 15 minutes at photoshop.
Photoshop is much better!


----------



## Truff135

No complaints here Jek!  Hehe
(is that a DS I see plugged in?  :}   )


----------



## darkness_falls8

It's me


----------



## Twitch Boy

Pre-Michigan Tech hockey game, ready for war with my tricked-out clarinet (been clocked at 123 dB on it):


----------



## Widowman10

This is me in Hawaii harassing poor crabs on rocks...


----------



## Pink-Poodle88

A link to a pic of me is in my signature, and there are pics on my myspace profile as well, and yeah I'm a guy for those that have asked.

Not to sound gender stereotypical or anything, but I'm surprised at all the girls who love tarantulas/scorpions/etc. on here. How come I can never find girls like this around here? I mean my girlfriend likes them to an extent, but is still kind of scared of them as well, unfortunately. If I could get her to love and appreciate arthropods as much as I do that'd be awesome.


----------



## sick4x4

ur in the bible mate, its not proper lol.......i have friends and some fam out there and belive me...when i go to visit, they swear im the devil incarnate lol...i guess the tats and piercings go against Leviticus or something......:?  i always thought we were under grace and not the law:wall:


----------



## Ruby

Here is a pic of me


----------



## phil jones

*hi ruby you look very laid- back  welcome to the boards hope you enjoy it just think of me as a mad uncle you got  to keep locked in the attic      ---- PHIL*


----------



## Gesticulator

sick4x4 said:


> ur in the bible mate, its not proper lol.......i have friends and some fam out there and belive me...when i go to visit, they swear im the devil incarnate lol...i guess the tats and piercings go against Leviticus or something......:?  i always thought we were under grace and not the law:wall:


Tattoos are totally against the Jewish religion, but most just think I'm going through midlife crisis.  
Spiders and piercings and tats, oh my!

(Pic taken on Manny's cell phone at one of the NY Expos)


----------



## Stylopidae

jek said:


> they're all me...in the left you can see my Mary Jane's vivarium...Mary Jane is my tarantula


I've gotta say...this is definitely one of the coolest pics anyone's introduced themselves with.

Terri...you look great


----------



## edesign

dang chesh...that's exactly what I was gonna say!


----------



## Keith Richard

Ruby said:


> Here is a pic of me



...very Juliette Lewis


----------



## Hedorah99

becca81 said:


> Some photos from my brother's wedding yesterday.  I was a bridesmaid, my husband a groomsman, and my daughter the flowergirl.
> 
> All from camera phone, so a bit blurry / poor quality.


I can still see you are looking hotter than hell


----------



## Arachnoporium

Shabbat Shalom David  







Shavuah Tov!




DavidRS said:


> *Mazel Tov, Mori!!*
> 
> 
> How about a picture where I, I mean we, can see you better.


----------



## moose35

here is a goofy pic of me. just got home from work.


----------



## Ewok

If only everyone came home like that, the world would be a better place.


----------



## Arachnoporium

I know ... I am a bit obsessed with her ...


----------



## Mr. Mordax

If I had a blondi that size, I would be too!


----------



## fishwithoutabik

Hi everybody! I'm Amber.
Now you have a face to put with the jillions of questions i have posted/ will post. 
Happy to be here


----------



## Crono

Out having some fun last night.


----------



## Keith Richard

fishwithoutabik said:


> Hi everybody! I'm Amber.
> Now you have a face to put with the jillions of questions i have posted/ will post.
> Happy to be here


Hello....you are a very welcome new member.


----------



## Ewok

haha Amber get ready for a three page essay of only:drool: :drool: :drool:  aimed at you hah!


----------



## sick4x4

you guys are insane:wall: lol welcome amber....terri ur jewish???? and i thought i was going to hell ........


----------



## phil jones

fishwithoutabik said:


> Hi everybody! I'm Amber.
> Now you have a face to put with the jillions of questions i have posted/ will post.
> Happy to be here


*hi amber i - we wellcome you to the A-B- and hope you enjoy your time on here  they are not all nutters just some of us    --- phil*


----------



## Stylopidae

fishwithoutabik said:


> Hi everybody! I'm Amber.
> Now you have a face to put with the jillions of questions i have posted/ will post.
> Happy to be here



Allow me to be the third person to hit on you 

Welcome to the boards...and ask anything you want.


----------



## froggyman

kinda old im a fair bit taller now


----------



## Ted

hello humans


----------



## froggyman

hello teds


----------



## Ted

froggyman said:


> hello teds


greetings!
you look like a nice dude.
good to see you.


----------



## froggyman

key word is look not am


----------



## Ted

froggyman said:


> key word is look not am


pure evil, eh?


----------



## froggyman

not quite kinda like 7/8 evil or so


----------



## Ted

froggyman said:


> not quite kinda like 7/8 evil or so


same here.


----------



## froggyman

good to be in the presence of peers


----------



## Ted

froggyman said:


> good to be in the presence of peers


i'm actually the most evil here.
nice to have some company.:}


----------



## Stylopidae

Here's another pic of me


----------



## Mr. Mordax

You shouldn't try smiling, chesh.  It doesn't look natural on you.


----------



## -Sarah-

It's been a little while since I posted so, here goes. Here I am showing off my awesome muscles  (Yeah I know, I tried)

-Sarah


----------



## Stylopidae

Wow.

I figure I might as well be the first to make a shameless 'Hit on the hot chick' post.


----------



## -Sarah-

Cheshire said:


> Wow.
> 
> I figure I might as well be the first to make a shameless 'Hit on the hot chick' post.



Cheshire, you hit on every woman that posts  

-Sarah


----------



## beetleman

Sarah_88 said:


> It's been a little while since I posted so, here goes. Here I am showing off my awesome muscles  (Yeah I know, I tried)
> 
> -Sarah


very nice guns! your doing great


----------



## Stylopidae

Sarah_88 said:


> Cheshire, you hit on every woman that posts
> 
> -Sarah


Not true.

I don't see _every_ woman that posts. 

Seriously, though...you're beautiful.


----------



## Ted

...........:} ..................


----------



## beetleman

fishwithoutabik said:


> Hi everybody! I'm Amber.
> Now you have a face to put with the jillions of questions i have posted/ will post.
> Happy to be here


yes, welcome to the boards ya got some awesome tats,what i can see.


----------



## -Sarah-

Beetleman - thanks, I'm going to up my weight routine a little, so hopefully my arms will be nicely "toned" for Arachno-Con 2008  

Cheshire - okay, well... You don't see _every_ woman that posts, but you hit on every one that posts a picture. Thank you 

Ted - should I even ask??  


-Sarah


----------



## Ewok

Sarah, I thought you were a Mopar girl? what is that _other_ car doing on your door?


----------



## craig84

Maybe the Lamborghini has a 440 swap in it:? Vintage VWS are better......Slo and lo is the key


----------



## sick4x4

we need to start a joe makeover fund!!!


----------



## Ted

Sarah_88 said:


> Ted - should I even ask??
> 
> 
> -Sarah


lol...
are you reading my mind?
you probably shouldn't.


----------



## phil jones

*drat i was not the first to hit on sarah -88 i must be losing my touch :? :8o :8o anyway up you are very pretty and look good to me  hope you post some more picts :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:  ----- phil *


----------



## -Sarah-

Nathan - okay so... I've got a thing for Lamborghini too, okay? Sheesh  I like Porsche and BMW too.

Craig - nice van! How is a van lo, though? I know it's _slo_ but...  Just kidding. I'll have to admit, I like my fast low-riders  

Ted - well, I was trying not to read your mind but the smiley made me wonder  

Phil - I was wondering when you were going to reply! Thanks for the kind words


----------



## ShadowBlade

Sarah, beautiful as always. :worship:  

Now that you're working on your arms, we must arm wrestle at ArachnoCon. 

-Sean


----------



## -Sarah-

ShadowBlade said:


> Sarah, beautiful as always. :worship:
> 
> Now that you're working on your arms, we must arm wrestle at ArachnoCon.
> 
> -Sean



Well thanks!  And you know I'm gonna lose to those guns of your's. Mine can't hold a candle. That's totally unfair  

-Sarah


----------



## craig84

Sarah_88 said:


> Craig - nice van! How is a van lo, though? I know it's _slo_ but...  Just kidding. I'll have to admit, I like my fast low-riders


Thank you. That was my old bus, now I have an F250. I actually got in a couple vw magazines with that bus


----------



## -Sarah-

craig84 said:


> Thank you. That was my old bus, now I have an F250. I actually got in a couple vw magazines with that bus


She looks like she could use a little bit sanding and a good coat of paint, but you'd have one rad Mystery Machine there :clap: (I always thought the Mystery Machine was cool) Just to keep the thread, here's a picture I took of myself while I was messing around with the shutter speed...


----------



## AGTrauger

*Here I am*

This is me with Kat Von D of LA Ink.  Notice my Tarantula pendant


----------



## Ewok

Sarah Ghosts !!  j/k even as a "ghost " you don't take bad pictures sarah,  haha

And phil, you are losing your touch,


----------



## Arachno_Shack

AGTrauger said:


> This is me with Kat Von D of LA Ink.  Notice my Tarantula pendant



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## -Sarah-

AGTrauger, that's an awesome pendant! :clap: Gosh I wish I had one of those. That'd be so cool!  

Nathan, I don't know if you knew this or not but... Ghosts can take pretty rad pics too, you know.  

-Sarah


----------



## AGTrauger

LOL it's Alchemy Gothic and I got it on Ebay ;P 



Sarah_88 said:


> AGTrauger, that's an awesome pendant! :clap: Gosh I wish I had one of those. That'd be so cool!


----------



## fangsalot

BRAIN FREEEZZEEE!!!!


----------



## Lucara

wow that looks painful..


----------



## -Sarah-

AGTrauger said:


> LOL it's Alchemy Gothic and I got it on Ebay ;P


Awesome!  But I don't shop on Ebay!  

Fangsalot - I agree with Lucara, that looks painful  

-Sarah


----------



## phil jones

Ewok said:


> Sarah Ghosts !!  j/k even as a "ghost " you don't take bad pictures sarah,  haha
> 
> *how right you are   *
> 
> And phil, you are losing your touch,


*i  know but it could be the strait jacket      ---- phil*


----------



## fangsalot

oh it was it was.first case of a person being hospitalized do to brain freeze.


----------



## phil jones

*all i can say is     get well soon  ---- phil*


----------



## Stylopidae

We should all send him a card-and a bug.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

You look great there Sarah!!  

Here is my ugly mug, with one of my friends gators he let me borrow for the reptile class i'm teaching.



















*my mom took the first too, so they arnt the best ;P


----------



## Ewok

Cool alligator! My brother, cousin and I caught one of those once, while canoeing,  Hah.  which I don't recomend anyone else ever doing it though, catching chirping, baby alligators that is!!! 

We released the baby of course back into the river it came from, we just wanted to hold it.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

There is nothing like the thrill of holding a gator! Except maybe a hot snake. 
Biggest one i've got to hold was a nice 5' beast! He was a rescue and pissed off! Now that was fun! Wish i had a photo of that! 
But yea your kinda lucky that momma did not come over to see who was messing with baby ;P

~Samuel


----------



## fishwithoutabik

IHeartMantids said:


> Enough of this whole "cute girls on the boards" phenomenon.
> 
> Here's me at lunch the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that today was Friday was a welcome development.


Hey, I think your hair is awesome! Although you don't look nearly happy enough that it is Friday


----------



## Mr. Mordax

It was a long week . . . 

Thanks.


----------



## fishwithoutabik

*beg to diff*



Ted said:


> i hate to say it..fabio was a product.
> 
> all men with long hair look like bums.
> it just takes some of us a while to realize it.


noway. It does not work for everybody, but men can pull off long hair. one of my best friends has waist length hair, and its dead sexy.


----------



## Ted

fishwithoutabik said:


> noway. It does not work for everybody, but men can pull off long hair. one of my best friends has waist length hair, and its dead sexy.


its not masculine,especially at waist length:? ..and not many employers except comic book stores usually hire guys with long hair.:razz:


----------



## -Sarah-

Hey, nice pictures Samuel!   

I think your mom did just fine! Photographer's stamp of approval! :clap: Aww, what a cute alligator, that's awesome! I think if I had one my parents would flip  (*_Writes down "baby alligator" on wish list_*)



IHeartMantids said:


> Enough of this whole "cute girls on the boards" phenomenon.
> 
> Here's me at lunch the other day.


You know, I don't know if you're going to find this flattering or not but, you kind of remind me of Bon Jovi! 

-Sarah


----------



## Scott C.

I work in a billion dollar industry that has absolutly no qualms about long hair, or no hair, or tattooed "hair", or any other kind for that matter.

Don't listen to Ted. He's a grump.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

@ Ted: I don't really care about looking masculine.  I'm as masculine as I need to be, whether I look it or not.  And considering I'm a research assistant at the moment, and in school to be an engineer, I should be able to get away with long hair for a while.

I think you're just jealous of my glorious mane.  

@ Sarah:  Thanks, I think.  

As long as we're on the hair topic, in a pic-related thread, here's me a few years ago with extra-short hair for comparison:






Sorry it's a small pic -- I'm away from home and had to lift it from my Myspace.


----------



## -Sarah-

IHeartMantids said:


> @ Ted: I don't really care about looking masculine.  I'm as masculine as I need to be, whether I look it or not.  And considering I'm a research assistant at the moment, and in school to be an engineer, I should be able to get away with long hair for a while.
> 
> I think you're just jealous of my glorious mane.
> 
> @ Sarah:  Thanks, I think.


I think for some reason your hair reminded me of Bon Jovi. If you don't like Bon Jovi I apologize, I meant it in a good way  The longer hair style suits you really well. 

I think that both men and women ought to be able to wear their hair however they want. My older brother has shoulder-length hair, and he towers 6ft4.

-Sarah


----------



## Ted

long hair is somewhat tolerable on you young kids..but on grownups its downright silly.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Sarah_88 said:


> Hey, nice pictures Samuel!
> 
> I think your mom did just fine! Photographer's stamp of approval! :clap: Aww, what a cute alligator, that's awesome! I think if I had one my parents would flip  (*_Writes down "baby alligator" on wish list_*)
> 
> 
> -Sarah



Well thank ya kindly Sarah, It is nice to hear a Professional photographer say that.  
Baby gators are so cute! But sadly they get to be big gators quite fast. And a 6' 6 yo gator is a handful... 

~Samuel


----------



## phil jones

Ted said:


> long hair is somewhat tolerable on you young kids..but on grownups its downright silly.


*lol  i must be very silly then :? as i have long hair and i will be 46yrs old on 12-17-2007 / and as we say 17 -12 -2007 - and i am a grownup    ---- phil*


----------



## Vfox

I'm am going to be a teacher, and long hair is no problem, in fact I get more positive comments about my hair from fellow teachers than I do from the kids.


----------



## ccamaleon3000

well this one it be me and my car in the club garage. cleaning the car before a show..
and little video about us..http://www.youtube.com/user/arckanjeljuan


----------



## beetleman

man, i used to have very long hair back in the day ahh,the ladies loved it but now i keep it really short(buzzed) only because it's easier to manage....just wash n go!


----------



## beetleman

ccamaleon3000 said:


> well this one it be me and my car in the club garage. cleaning the car before a show..
> and little video about us..http://www.youtube.com/user/arckanjeljuan


awesome car man!:clap:


----------



## Thoth

Scott C. said:


> I work in a billion dollar industry that has absolutly no qualms about long hair, or no hair, or tattooed "hair", or any other kind for that matter.
> 
> Don't listen to Ted. He's a grump.


Though I thought no hair was the norm.  



IHeartMantids said:


> As long as we're on the hair topic, in a pic-related thread, here's me a few years ago with extra-short hair for comparison:


Here you look like the son from "Arrested Development"


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Umkay... well, i'm a little late doing this...

Hi everyone! I've had T's for a few years and only joined AB last month. I really enjoy being here... people are so nice


----------



## Melmoth

LittleGiRLy said:


> Umkay... well, i'm a little late doing this...
> 
> Hi everyone! I've had T's for a few years and only joined AB last month. I really enjoy being here... people are so nice



       Welcome, you have a lovely smile


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Melmoth said:


> Welcome, you have a lovely smile


LoL. Thanks! You're too sweet


----------



## Keith Richard

Melmoth said:


> Welcome, you have a lovely smile


Seconded, thirded, and fourthed!!!


----------



## Phil Hall

LittleGiRLy said:


> Umkay... well, i'm a little late doing this...
> 
> Hi everyone! I've had T's for a few years and only joined AB last month. I really enjoy being here... people are so nice



Lovely smile,eyes,nose,hair,skin,....ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm....D


ps Apologies for being a Phil Jones.....


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Phil Hall said:


> Lovely smile,eyes,nose,hair,skin,....ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm....D
> 
> 
> ps Apologies for being a Phil Jones.....


Hahahahaha! a little over the top don't you think?! And no apologies necessary, its very sweet of you. 

Nice to meet all of you by the way! May all you inverts live long, happy, and healthy!


----------



## Phil Hall

LittleGiRLy said:


> Hahahahaha! a little over the top don't you think?! And no apologies necessary, its very sweet of you.
> 
> Nice to meet all of you by the way! May all you inverts live long, happy, and healthy!


And yours too ! Thanks for the kind words in the other thread !

Cheers


Phil


----------



## Ewok

Phil Hall said:


> ps Apologies for being a Phil Jones.....


Oh man! Do you know the infamous Phil Jones!!?  

I see your in the UK also


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Phil Hall said:


> And yours too ! Thanks for the kind words in the other thread !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Phil


Well, it was much deserved. And as i say, give a little kindness... get a little kindness back


----------



## Scott C.

Thoth said:


> Though I thought no hair was the norm.


Down there... yes.


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Scott C. said:


> Down there... yes.


 Oh boy!....​


----------



## -Sarah-

Hey Samuel, no problem!  



Scott C. said:


> Down there... yes.


Yeah, that's right. Like Georgia, and.. uh... Florida!  

-Sarah


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Sarah_88 said:


> Hey Samuel, no problem!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's right. Like Georgia, and.. uh... Florida!
> 
> -Sarah


I like Georgia, and Florida is really nice this time of year.....:8o


----------



## sick4x4

come on, does it get any better than cali;P


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Oh yeah....Staying "On Topic"... Here's a pic I set up, while hiking in Pa....


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Nice photo there man! Was that a cave or what?

~Samuel


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Well...sort of.

As you may know, the area I live in, has tons of mine history. Everything happened here, from The Molly Maguires, to The Avondale Mine Disaster.

We were in a tunnel that was carved into the mountain for railroad cars to travel. This tunnel is in excess of 1 mile long, and eventually comes to a stop, with no exit. It was filled in when they built Interstate 81. It's a pretty neat area, with geocaches all over the place.....

GOOD TIMES!


----------



## froggyman

where pa is that??

i live near the coal region..

and then to be on target a "formal" picture at fbla last year


----------



## Arachno_Shack

The tunnel is between Wilkes-Barre, and Freeland...


----------



## froggyman

k love the remants of the mining days execpt for those huge culm banks the ones in shamokin and hazelton are amoung the worse imo


----------



## beetleman

LittleGiRLy said:


> Umkay... well, i'm a little late doing this...
> 
> Hi everyone! I've had T's for a few years and only joined AB last month. I really enjoy being here... people are so nice


awww look at you! adorable as a button..........there i said it! welcome to the boards and remember....BUGS RULE:worship:


----------



## froggyman

agreed but i think im a little too young for that sort of thing


----------



## Heather

Been a long time since I was here... nothing has changed.  I was a bridesmaid this last weekend and I had a reason to do my hair : )







And for fun:






I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## LittleGiRLy

beetleman said:


> awww look at you! adorable as a button..........there i said it! welcome to the boards and remember....BUGS RULE:worship:


Aw! Hahaha! Thanks for the kind words... and yes, they are pretty awesome  I'll put up a few more pictures sometime.. just so you guys have an idea of why people don't see me as owning ant T's


----------



## sick4x4

awwwww heather.......


----------



## kingfarvito

oldest





newest ive got





flour fight...


----------



## Widowman10

wow! crazy hair!


----------



## Vfox

Arachno_Shack said:


> The tunnel is between Wilkes-Barre, and Freeland...


I'm near you then.  

Well....really south, I think.... lol....Redlion in southern York....what's that like 2 hours or so? Meh. Do you know anyone from Shamokin?


----------



## xgrafcorex

shaved my head and face...before and after pics i took while bored.


----------



## Arachnoporium

Allow me to be #4 - would you like a free Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.  I'm not that old.  

joke







myspace.com/tengu79



Cheshire said:


> Allow me to be the third person to hit on you
> 
> Welcome to the boards...and ask anything you want.


----------



## Arachnoporium

I dig the beehive.



Heather said:


> Been a long time since I was here... nothing has changed.  I was a bridesmaid this last weekend and I had a reason to do my hair : )
> 
> 
> I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Anastasia




----------



## phil jones

LittleGiRLy said:


> Umkay... well, i'm a little late doing this...
> 
> Hi everyone! I've had T's for a few years and only joined AB last month. I really enjoy being here... people are so nice
> 
> *hi welcome to the a.b. and you are very pretty  and i hope you enjoy it on here  --- phil *





Ewok said:


> Oh man! Do you know the infamous Phil Jones!!?
> 
> I see your in the UK also


*infamous ME :liar: :liar: what for  and i must get in quicker as i am losing my reputation   but i am geting on a bit that could be it :? or the straitjacket i am in      ---- phil*


----------



## phil jones

*i love the ( 3 ) pict of you anastasia :worship: :worship: :clap: :clap: and in pict (1 ) whos in the box any one we know   ----- phil*


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Yep.
I travel to Lancaster about 1-2 times a month for meetings......I know people from York. Oh yeah, and the area down there has some really sweet jeep trail' for rock crawling.....




Vfox said:


> I'm near you then.
> 
> Well....really south, I think.... lol....Redlion in southern York....what's that like 2 hours or so? Meh. Do you know anyone from Shamokin?


----------



## Gesticulator

...and steering away from the topic of cute YOUNG women...
Me and Chucksticulator heading out to my  25th year High School reunion.


----------



## Vfox

Arachno_Shack said:


> Yep.
> I travel to Lancaster about 1-2 times a month for meetings......I know people from York. Oh yeah, and the area down there has some really sweet jeep trail' for rock crawling.....


Yeah, it really does. Problem is I drive a Scion Xb, so none of that for me, lol. I live about an hour from Lancaster city, but I am there 4-5 days a week for classes at Millersville. It's not a bad drive, and the area is nice as well.


----------



## Ted

what is rock crawling?


----------



## Anastasia

Gesticulator said:


> ...and steering away from the topic of cute YOUNG women...
> Me and Chucksticulator heading out to my  25th year High School reunion.


Wow, Lady, yer a good lookin pair :clap: 
no bull  
PS. did u said he rides a bike too


----------



## Scott C.

Gesticulator said:


> ...and steering away from the topic of cute YOUNG women...


... and right onto the topic of cute older women.

Hope you guys are well.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Anastasia

phil jones said:


> *i love the ( 3 ) pict of you anastasia :worship: :worship: :clap: :clap: and in pict (1 ) whos in the box any one we know   ----- phil*


lol, that wuz my box fer the nite
and sum guyz wuz dieing to know what I got in it, lol


----------



## LittleGiRLy

More from my cousin's wedding... just thought i'd share


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Ted said:


> what is rock crawling?


Well, you get up on a rock, and crawl really really slow...It's tons of fun!  


No....Just kidding!

It's using extremely low-geared vehicles to "crawl" over rocks, that look impossible to travel. Suspensions, tire size, and gearing play a huge role.
Really, IMO, it's a technical hillbilly sport!.....


----------



## Ted

Arachno_Shack said:


> Well, you get up on a rock, and crawl really really slow...It's tons of fun!
> 
> 
> No....Just kidding!
> 
> It's using extremely low-geared vehicles to "crawl" over rocks, that look impossible to travel. Suspensions, tire size, and gearing play a huge role.
> Really, IMO, it's a technical hillbilly sport!.....


oh!!
ok!
gotcha..i thought it might be something like that.
havent ever done it..but heard of people doing that.

as far as hillbilly sports..i already play  banjo and mandolin..i think i got that hillbilly stuff covered.


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Ted said:


> as far as hillbilly sports..i already play  banjo and mandolin..i think i got that hillbilly stuff covered.


HaHa...No man. Playing the banjo, that's talent!


----------



## Ted

Arachno_Shack said:


> HaHa...No man. Playing the banjo, that's talent!


lol..yeah, it is very hard.

i had to counter balance my classical violin training.
sort of a yin and yang thing.


----------



## beetleman

LittleGiRLy said:


> More from my cousin's wedding... just thought i'd share


beautiful:clap:..........nuff said


----------



## beetleman

Ted said:


> lol..yeah, it is very hard.
> 
> i had to counter balance my classical violin training.
> sort of a yin and yang thing.


heh,ya want yin and yang? come down south to fla..............there's alot of that going on down here


----------



## craig84

beetleman said:


> heh,ya want yin and yang? come down south to fla..............there's alot of that going on down here


In north Florida there is alot of that going on


----------



## kingfarvito

Gesticulator said:


> ...and steering away from the topic of cute YOUNG women...
> Me and Chucksticulator heading out to my  25th year High School reunion.


im a beautiful young woman??WT<edit>?


----------



## Ted

craig84 said:


> In north Florida there is alot of that going on


what are you guys calling yin and yang?..


----------



## butch4skin

i guess it's about time
here are some kind of recent pics, a little bit drunk I think
and then one of my Bobby Fischer impersonation
and no I have no idea why I'm wearing one of those Haiwiian necklaces


----------



## Phil Hall

LittleGiRLy said:


> More from my cousin's wedding... just thought i'd share


Wonderful , especially number 3 !


----------



## Phil Hall

Nice Strat,  Butch! What pick-ups are they ?


----------



## phil jones

LittleGiRLy said:


> More from my cousin's wedding... just thought i'd share


wow :drool: :} :worship: :worship: VERY nice picts of you and your cousin thanks for posting them :clap: :clap: i would say you made a old guy very happy     ------ phil


----------



## beetleman

craig84 said:


> In north Florida there is alot of that going on


oh yeah.........very true:clap:


----------



## Vietnamese510

*we*

well this is me im new here aha soo
no judging me by the way i look or dress 
get to know me before runnin ya mouth about me


----------



## butch4skin

Phil Hall said:


> Nice Strat,  Butch! What pick-ups are they ?


Why, thank you. They're Fender Lace Sensors. You know I had to keep it all original.


----------



## Phil Hall

butch4skin said:


> Why, thank you. They're Fender Lace Sensors. You know I had to keep it all original.



Cool ! I tried EMG's on my Tokai strat and they were way too powerful.


----------



## Vfox

Vietnamese510 said:


> well this is me im new here aha soo
> no judging me by the way i look or dress
> get to know me before runnin ya mouth about me


I don't think anyone runs their mouths about people here, just friendly prodding. But if you can't take a jab now and then, this may be the wrong place for you, lol. 

Here is another of myself, this was after I cut off 13" of my ponytail to donate. It's already down to the middle of my back again, lol.


----------



## butch4skin

Vfox said:


> I don't think anyone runs their mouths about people here, just friendly prodding. But if you can't take a jab now and then, this may be the wrong place for you, lol.
> 
> Here is another of myself, this was after I cut off 13" of my ponytail to donate. It's already down to the middle of my back again, lol.


sellout                                                          .


----------



## Vfox

butch4skin said:


> sellout                                                          .



Haha, yes a donation of hair to cancer patients. Hair is just hair until you do something worthwhile with it, keep that in mind.


----------



## butch4skin

Phil Hall said:


> Cool ! I tried EMG's on my Tokai strat and they were way too powerful.


Yeah, I don't like EMG's, too hot, I think. Hot to the point of sounding ugly. I've fooled around with PAF's with limited success. I've gotten the best results from taking original fender pickups and wrapping more copper wiring around them to get that fat low-end, but that's just a particular sound that I'm partial to. That's how they make the so called "texas special" pickups, or Texas something, I can't remember...


----------



## butch4skin

Vfox said:


> Haha, yes a donation of hair to cancer patients. Hair is just hair until you do something worthwhile with it, keep that in mind.


Yeah, but you know I had to mess with you for that.


----------



## Anastasia

Vfox said:


> Haha, yes a donation of hair to cancer patients. Hair is just hair until you do something worthwhile with it, keep that in mind.


great deed, bless ur heart  
did same few yrs back, dont think Am going to heaven 
just hope roll to hell wudnt be so bumpy


----------



## Vfox

butch4skin said:


> Yeah, but you know I had to mess with you for that.


Heh, yes, every one of my friends with long hair all gave me the "You did WHAT now?!" look, haha.


----------



## Phil Hall

butch4skin said:


> Yeah, I don't like EMG's, too hot, I think. Hot to the point of sounding ugly. I've fooled around with PAF's with limited success. I've gotten the best results from taking original fender pickups and wrapping more copper wiring around them to get that fat low-end, but that's just a particular sound that I'm partial to. That's how they make the so called "texas special" pickups, or Texas something, I can't remember...


Nice tip , I may have to try that - Cheers !


----------



## LittleGiRLy

beetleman said:


> beautiful:clap:..........nuff said





Phil Hall said:


> Wonderful , especially number 3 !


Thank you 



phil jones said:


> wow :drool: :} :worship: :worship: VERY nice picts of you and your cousin thanks for posting them :clap: :clap: i would say you made a old guy very happy     ------ phil


Hahaha! I gues i'll take that as a positive compliment. Thanks, lol...


----------



## Fingolfin

Hey butch4skin, you have a bit of a Chris Cornell old school look there! Not too shabby! And nice guitar too....


----------



## Ted

Vietnamese510 said:


> well this is me im new here aha soo
> no judging me by the way i look or dress
> get to know me before runnin ya mouth about me


if you dont want to be judged for the way you look or dress, then why on earth do you post a pic of you, with your pants falling down, and flashing what looks to be some sort of a gangsta sign? 

that whole 'tough' gangbanger stuff aint impressing anyone.:? 

i'm not running my mouth, just seems that you obviously knew ahead of time there was an issue about the way you look or dress..so why do it?:wall: 

oh..and welcome!


----------



## Anastasia

Ted said:


> if you dont want to be judged for the way you look or dress, then why on earth do you post a pic of you, with your pants falling down, and flashing what looks to be some sort of a gangsta sign?
> 
> that whole 'tough' gangbanger stuff aint impressing anyone.:?
> 
> i'm not running my mouth, just seems that you obviously knew ahead of time there was an issue about the way you look or dress..so why do it?:wall:
> 
> oh..and welcome!


concur  
also just want to know if young chicks dig that looks
I think Am getting old


----------



## Ted

Anastasia said:


> concur
> also just want to know if young chicks dig that looks
> I think Am getting old


no
lol..we re getting old.


----------



## Aunt Ant

Bring back the Zoot Suit I say! 

Hey Butch I like-a your face


----------



## Ted

Aunt Ant said:


> Bring back the Zoot Suit I say!
> 
> Hey Butch I like-a your face


butch is a guy? :?


----------



## Anastasia

Ted said:


> butch is a guy? :?


ahahahaha, now u been funny  
he is kinda cute tho


----------



## Ted

Anastasia said:


> ahahahaha, now u been funny
> he is kinda cute tho


i wasn't being funny.;P 
i was even going to say what a cute chick she was.
now i aint going to say it.


----------



## butch4skin

Ted said:


> i wasn't being funny.;P
> i was even going to say what a cute chick she was.
> now i aint going to say it.


Aww, why not Teddy?

Your tastes may be suspect there, Ted. Although I admit to having some girly hair(I prefer the term pretty), I think it's fairly obvious I have some facial hair stubble going on in those pictures. Anyway, you couldn't afford me.


----------



## Ted

butch4skin said:


> Aww, why not Teddy?
> 
> Your tastes may be suspect there, Ted. Although I admit to having some girly hair(I prefer the term pretty), I think it's fairly obvious I have some facial hair stubble going on in those pictures. Anyway, you couldn't afford me.


 
c'mon, man, it's friday night..i gotta have some fun somewhere here.:razz:


----------



## butch4skin

Ted said:


> c'mon, man, it's friday night..i gotta have some fun somewhere here.:razz:


Fair enough. You still couldn't afford me, though.


----------



## Vietnamese510

Ted said:


> if you dont want to be judged for the way you look or dress, then why on earth do you post a pic of you, with your pants falling down, and flashing what looks to be some sort of a gangsta sign?
> 
> that whole 'tough' gangbanger stuff aint impressing anyone.:?
> 
> i'm not running my mouth, just seems that you obviously knew ahead of time there was an issue about the way you look or dress..so why do it?:wall:
> 
> oh..and welcome!



well what can i say not many people where im from like these kinda things.
and plus the reason why i said that is beacuse i woulndt expect people that are from the ghetto be in these forums talking about Ts and such.
and i am not trying to impress anybody im just showing who i am and thats there is to it.


----------



## Ted

Vietnamese510 said:


> well what can i say not many people where im from like these kinda things.
> and plus the reason why i said that is beacuse i woulndt expect people that are from the ghetto be in these forums talking about Ts and such.
> and i am not trying to impress anybody im just showing who i am and thats there is to it.


nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Vietnamese510

thanks ted for understanding


----------



## phil jones

Vfox said:


> Haha, yes a donation of hair to cancer patients. Hair is just hair until you do something worthwhile with it, keep that in mind.


*well done :worship: :worship: :clap: :clap: that was very worthwhile to help fight cancer --- phil*




Anastasia said:


> great deed, bless ur heart
> did same few yrs back, dont think Am going to heaven
> just hope roll to hell wudnt be so bumpy


*and well done to you :worship:   :worship:  :clap: :clap: very worthwhile to help in  the fight of cancer ---- phil*




LittleGiRLy said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! I gues i'll take that as a positive compliment. Thanks, lol...


*yes very POSITIVE you are very beautiful  and the picts made me very happy  THANK you for posting them :worship: :worship:  --- phil*


----------



## butch4skin

Aunt Ant said:


> Hey Butch I like-a your face


Thank you Aunt Ant, I like yours too.


----------



## LittleGiRLy

phil jones said:


> *
> yes very POSITIVE you are very beautiful  and the picts made me very happy  THANK you for posting them :worship: :worship:  --- phil*


*

 <blushes>  

Oh, and btw, you're not old until you reach 55 *


----------



## phil jones

LittleGiRLy said:


> <blushes>
> 
> Oh, and btw, you're not old until you reach 55


*thank you :worship: :worship: :worship: :8o  ---- phil*


----------



## moose35

so i went to the dentist today.

my 1 wisdom tooth was growing sideways and breaking the 2 teeth in front of it. so i decided to go to the dentist today. well my wisdom tooth destroyed the other two teeth by crushing them so they all had to be removed.  can you tell by my face that i'm happy?


----------



## kingfarvito

2 new pictures...the mohowk is gone 





and my eyes for fun


----------



## phil jones

moose35 said:


> so i went to the dentist today.
> 
> my 1 wisdom tooth was growing sideways and breaking the 2 teeth in front of it. so i decided to go to the dentist today. well my wisdom tooth destroyed the other two teeth by crushing them so they all had to be removed.  can you tell by my face that i'm happy?


*i see what you mean  one of my teeth fell out   so i know what you feel like     ----- phil*


----------



## fangsalot

autobots attack!!!

	
	
		
		
	


	




lego bulldog


----------



## fishwithoutabik

wow, you don't look at all like the x files guy (which is kinda how i pictured you great hair, btw




butch4skin said:


> i guess it's about time
> here are some kind of recent pics, a little bit drunk I think
> and then one of my Bobby Fischer impersonation
> and no I have no idea why I'm wearing one of those Haiwiian necklaces


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Legos rock.


----------



## butch4skin

fishwithoutabik said:


> wow, you don't look at all like the x files guy (which is kinda how i pictured you


Yeah, well...nobody's perfect. He is something of a personal hero of mine, though.


----------



## butch4skin

That, and I don't really want to pay the money to customize my avatar.


----------



## phil jones

butch4skin said:


> That, and I don't really want to pay the money to customize my avatar.


*ha ha thats what i say to    ---- phil*


----------



## Paradox51483

Hey y'all,

 I thought I would post a pic of myself so that you know "Who is behind the Computer?".


----------



## cataclysm

me at my computer (very interesting, I'm sure):







and with my guinea pigs chilling in my enormous hair:


----------



## Aunt Ant

cataclysm, your guinea pig is TOO CUTE!  
Cool color eyeshadow on you. Whose tank is that back there?


----------



## cataclysm

thanks!
the tank in the background is actually home to my crested gecko.


----------



## Joe

Paradox51483 said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I thought I would post a pic of myself so that you know "Who is behind the Computer?".


Dude, you totally look like Chris Penn in Footloose.  =D


----------



## froggyman

Paradox51483 said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I thought I would post a pic of myself so that you know "Who is behind the Computer?".


i need to know where you got that shirt NOW!

thats so cool


----------



## ErikH

froggyman said:


> i need to know where you got that shirt NOW!
> 
> thats so cool


I'm guessing Cabela's.  I've seen shirts like that there, anyway.


----------



## Paradox51483

ErikH said:


> I'm guessing Cabela's.  I've seen shirts like that there, anyway.


Actually it was at Bass Pro here in Cali. I cant afford to go all the way back home to shop at Cabela's yet. It was about $30 and it is made by RedHead. Its their shooters shirt.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Love that hat too! BTW whats in your hands?

~Samuel


----------



## ShadowBlade

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Love that hat too! BTW whats in your hands?
> 
> ~Samuel


A can of chew.

-Sean


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

ahh right, now it makes sense... lol i wondered.


----------



## -Sarah-

Cool hat! I know someone who has a hat like that...

-Sarah


----------



## Paradox51483

Thanks, it's just a Stetson...lol. I dont have my Resistol's anymore. And yes it was a can of Copenhagen which I am still enjoying...lol


----------



## phil jones

cataclysm said:


> me at my computer (very interesting, I'm sure):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with my guinea pigs chilling in my enormous hair:


*you and the guineapig look good to me :worship: :worship:    very cute    ---- phil and hi to you both  :razz:  *


----------



## Syngyne

fangsalot said:


> autobots attack!!!


That's actually a Titan XP. I know because I have that set.

so nerdy


----------



## fangsalot

heres one with my dad


----------



## butch4skin

fangsalot said:


> heres one with my dad


Where is that man, I know I've seen that thing before. Is that in Orlando?


----------



## fangsalot

yeah in orlando on the disney boardwalk.


----------



## David Richards

*guinea pig*

Is that pig breast feeding on a woman ;P


----------



## sick4x4

Paradox51483 said:


> Actually it was at Bass Pro here in Cali. I cant afford to go all the way back home to shop at Cabela's yet. It was about $30 and it is made by RedHead. Its their shooters shirt.


we have a bass pro in cali????


----------



## BostonBrother

*I think this might be a first*

I could be wrong, but I don't think that there are any other consecrated religious brothers on here.  Here is a picture of me in my casock.


----------



## craig84

Where in Boston are you? Welcome.


----------



## Paradox51483

sick4x4 said:


> we have a bass pro in cali????


Yeah its in Rancho Cucamonga off of the 15 N.


----------



## Vfox

BostonBrother said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think that there are any other consecrated religious brothers on here.


Maybe not, but there is the occasional religious person who stumbles onto the forum.


----------



## BostonBrother

About two blocks away from Fenway Park, on Boylston St.


----------



## cataclysm

phil jones said:


> *you and the guineapig look good to me :worship: :worship:    very cute    ---- phil and hi to you both  :razz:  *


thanks and nice to meet you.


----------



## Thoth

BostonBrother said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think that there are any other consecrated religious brothers on here.  Here is a picture of me in my casock.


Which order? Jesuit?


----------



## arachnofein909

Rain_Flower said:


> Spider... is that you? Pretty blue eyeball
> 
> Here's me...again:
> 
> This is a sweet hat I made out of my pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being a crazy hippy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making funny face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup that's me.


 awsome photos can you make me a hat


----------



## Zψωαιεκ

Rain_Flower. You have really nice photos ;-)


----------



## NevularScorpion

Zψωαιεκ said:


> Rain_Flower. You have really nice photos ;-)


yup Rain Flower is beautiful  i like seeing pretty girls get into this hobby because a lot of people always tell me that there are no hot girls thats going to have inverts as a pet because they are scary and creepy. i think most people around me thinks that inverts are only for wierd and ugly poeple 
anyways this is my pic last summer 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 looking for t but did not find one  






 me and pixie 






 me again


----------



## phil jones

Zψωαιεκ said:


> Rain_Flower. You have really nice photos ;-)



*yes rain-flower has some very nice photos   :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:  --- phil*


----------



## phil jones

Genei Ryodan said:


> yup Rain Flower is beautiful  i like seeing pretty girls get into this hobby because a lot of people always tell me that there are no hot girls thats going to have inverts as a pet because they are scary and creepy. i think most people around me thinks that inverts are only for wierd and ugly poeple
> anyways this is my pic last summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking for t but did not find one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and pixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me again


you was lookin for ( TS ) and you found pixie :drool: :} :worship:   --- phil


----------



## Aunt Ant

Genei Ryodan said:


> i like seeing pretty girls get into this hobby because a lot of people always tell me that there are no hot girls thats going to have inverts as a pet because they are scary and creepy. i think most people around me thinks that inverts are only for wierd and ugly poeple


I think inverts are for intelligent, curious, and open-minded people.  
Nice pics!

Here's me and my bf at a wedding last week. Made some new friends there, but my hobby didn't come up in conversation. I wonder how they'll react when they find out!


----------



## Ted

pixie needs to buy a top that fits better.


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Ted said:


> pixie needs to buy a top that fits better.


Really?...Too big, eh?...:?


----------



## Ted

Arachno_Shack said:


> Really?...Too big, eh?...:?


lol.
no.


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Ted said:


> lol.
> no.


Whatever you say.....


----------



## Ted

Arachno_Shack said:


> Whatever you say.....


indeed.
its embarrassing to see chick with heir boobs falling out of their tops, like they cant dress themselves properly.
not anything most  people want to see.


----------



## Stylopidae

Ted said:


> indeed.
> its embarrassing to see chick with heir boobs falling out of their tops, like they cant dress themselves properly.
> not anything most  people want to see.



Speak for yourself, bro


----------



## Ted

Cheshire said:


> Speak for yourself, bro


lol.
as you get older, you'll see what  i mean.


----------



## Vfox

Ted said:


> lol.
> as you get older, you'll see what  i mean.


Or do you mean, when you get older you can't see?


----------



## butch4skin

I think he means when _they_ get older. Ted likes the young things, and I can't say that I blame him.


----------



## Ted

butch4skin said:


> I think he means when _they_ get older. Ted likes the young things, and I can't say that I blame him.


you funny!

lol..i dont like women under 35..and dont like anyone with their boobs hanging out.


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Ted said:


> you funny!
> 
> lol..i dont like women under 35..and dont like anyone with their boobs hanging out.


Hmm.....Can't say I agree with you, Ted. :? 

I guess I understand though........BTW, are you a parent?


----------



## NevularScorpion

Aunt Ant said:


> I think inverts are for intelligent, curious, and open-minded people.
> Nice pics!
> 
> Here's me and my bf at a wedding last week. Made some new friends there, but my hobby didn't come up in conversation. I wonder how they'll react when they find out!


Yes, I totally agree with you with that one, most people are stuck on wrong myths about inverts that they usually sees on T.V. If they can just be more open minded and curious to know the real truth about inverts on how amazing they are. Nice pic btw


----------



## NevularScorpion

Ted said:


> pixie needs to buy a top that fits better.



:?  why are we discussing something like this but acctually i think her top fits just fine, besides it feels good huging her. I can't wait to see her again, good times


----------



## Ted

Genei Ryodan said:


> :?  why are we discussing something like this but acctually i think her top fits just fine, besides it feels good huging her. I can't wait to see her again, good times


offtopic posting keeps the wheels rolling.


----------



## Ted

Arachno_Shack said:


> Hmm.....Can't say I agree with you, Ted. :?
> 
> I guess I understand though........BTW, are you a parent?


yep.
but i always had this opinion..even as a teen.
why?


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Ted said:


> yep.
> but i always had this opinion..even as a teen.
> why?


Well, I THOUGHT I understood! 

No really, just messin' with you. 

Take Care Man,


Tim


----------



## syndicate

Ted said:


> you funny!
> 
> lol..i dont like women under 35..and dont like anyone with their boobs hanging out.


 whatever ted!
pixie is hot


----------



## Arachno_Shack

syndicate said:


> whatever ted!
> pixie is hot


AMEN BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## Ted

syndicate said:


> whatever ted!
> pixie is hot


i'm not impressed by boobs.


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Ted said:


> i'm not impressed by boobs.


Yeah, she's pretty regardless.....


----------



## Ted

Arachno_Shack said:


> Yeah, she has nice tats....Ummm....tattoos!


you already know i hate tattoo's 
anyhow..lets stop before we get in trouble from the admin.


----------



## butch4skin

Here's another picture of me


----------



## ShadowBlade

I think I've seen a movie about you. 

-Sean


----------



## butch4skin

Was it _Dead Presidents_?


----------



## LittleGiRLy

another


----------



## ShadowBlade

butch4skin said:


> Was it _Dead Presidents_?


No, something about a million dollar man?

-Sean


----------



## NevularScorpion

LittleGiRLy said:


> another


nice pic you remind me of my friend ..... that hates Tarantulas


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Genei Ryodan said:


> nice pic you remind me of my friend ..... that hates Tarantulas



Aw.. . Well the next time you look at my picture and are reminded of your friend just imagine she has a bunch of them


----------



## craig84

butch4skin said:


> Here's another picture of me


You look like a million bucks


----------



## Keith Richard

LittleGiRLy said:


> another



You look WAYYYY better than the picture in post #2421!!


----------



## Ted

hello.


----------



## Arachno_Shack

craig84 said:


> You look like a million bucks


Ummm No Craig...He looks like 90 grand to me.... 



-Tim


----------



## craig84

Arachno_Shack said:


> Ummm No Craig...He looks like 90 grand to me....
> 
> 
> 
> -Tim


lol. I know, just thought looking like a million bucks sounded better.


----------



## butch4skin

Arachno_Shack said:


> Ummm No Craig...He looks like 90 grand to me....
> 
> 
> 
> -Tim


Actually, that picture only includes 9/100ths of me.


----------



## Arachno_Shack

butch4skin said:


> Actually, that picture only includes 9/100ths of me.


Well then....Good Day, Sir!


----------



## butch4skin

Oh, good show old chap!


----------



## Arachno_Shack

butch4skin said:


> Oh, good show old chap!



Ah, Bloody Good Show, Indeed!  

***Tipping Hat*** :clap:


----------



## butch4skin

Quite                                                              ...


----------



## Ewok

Och and tis to you....


----------



## NevularScorpion

LittleGiRLy said:


> Aw.. . Well the next time you look at my picture and are reminded of your friend just imagine she has a bunch of them


I tried imagining that she loves tarantula but my brains wants to explode from malfunction  maybe you can just put another pic to help me remember you better


----------



## Ewok

I imagine she does love tarantulas, she is just being difficult about it.:razz:, in actuallity she is really facinated by them but won't admit it.


----------



## butch4skin

Yeah, she definitely fine. I never really understood why hot girls would be into bugs.


----------



## NevularScorpion

maybe because some girls have the arachno spirit on them you know its like a girl becoming a lesbian because they have a lesbian side. Its also the same as girls becoming arackno freaks because they have arachno side .  

I used to pretend i dont like bugs but when i found out how interesting they are i start becoming an arachno freak lol who will imagine that i have 250+ T's in my house. men, my mom is probobly going to kill me or kick me out of the house if she find out lol i only told her i have a hundread and I'm desposing them but acctually im adding more lol and the only reason that im starting a breeding project is to impress my mom that im making money from them


----------



## butch4skin

So what your saying is that there are higher rates of lesbianism among hot girls with an interest in arachnids? I _knew_ I wasn't completely nuts for getting into this hobby.


----------



## problemchildx

I would speculate that good for everyone!


----------



## NevularScorpion

butch4skin said:


> So what your saying is that there are higher rates of lesbianism among hot girls with an interest in arachnids? I _knew_ I wasn't completely nuts for getting into this hobby.


no no no what i meant is that some girls likes inverts, reptiles or bugs they just don't want to admit that they like it because their affraid that people will see them as wierd people. Something like that but there are some girls that are not afraid to show that they like inverts. one good example of that, are there girls here in AB.


----------



## butch4skin

You lost me. I'm just going to assume you meant what I thought you meant.


----------



## NevularScorpion

well if thats a positive thing sure


----------



## phil jones

Ted said:


> i'm not impressed by boobs.


*i am   ted i hope you do not go around choking smurfs       ---- phil*


----------



## Aunt Ant

The "arachno spirit" starts when you're young, playing in the dirt, feeding and observing the ants, spiders. beetles, lightning bugs, wood lice, pill bugs, centipedes, grasshoppers, butterflies, moths, cicadas, bees, wasps, hornets, worms, slugs, and snails. At least for me  
My folks didn't discourage it or teach me to be afraid of them. If they were gardening and dug up worms, it wouldn't be "ew, worms", it was "come over and check out these worms!" Then I'd play with 'em

Here's a pic from my childhood! :liar:  I'm feeling much better since then


----------



## NevularScorpion

Aunt Ant said:


> The "arachno spirit" starts when you're young, playing in the dirt, feeding and observing the ants, spiders. beetles, lightning bugs, wood lice, pill bugs, centipedes, grasshoppers, butterflies, moths, cicadas, bees, wasps, hornets, worms, slugs, and snails. At least for me
> My folks didn't discourage it or teach me to be afraid of them. If they were gardening and dug up worms, it wouldn't be "ew, worms", it was "come over and check out these worms!" Then I'd play with 'em
> 
> Here's a pic from my childhood! :liar:  I'm feeling much better since then


wow you remind me of Kane "the big red machine"


----------



## beetleman

Ted said:


> hello.


ahhhhhhhh!! the ole biting eye


----------



## beetleman

LittleGiRLy said:


> another


beautiful!:clap: and ya love bugs.........what more can ya ask for


----------



## LittleGiRLy

butch4skin said:


> So what your saying is that there are higher rates of lesbianism among hot girls with an interest in arachnids? I _knew_ I wasn't completely nuts for getting into this hobby.


Hahahaha!! maybe you should take a poll on this


----------



## beetleman

Aunt Ant said:


> The "arachno spirit" starts when you're young, playing in the dirt, feeding and observing the ants, spiders. beetles, lightning bugs, wood lice, pill bugs, centipedes, grasshoppers, butterflies, moths, cicadas, bees, wasps, hornets, worms, slugs, and snails. At least for me
> My folks didn't discourage it or teach me to be afraid of them. If they were gardening and dug up worms, it wouldn't be "ew, worms", it was "come over and check out these worms!" Then I'd play with 'em
> 
> Here's a pic from my childhood! :liar:  I'm feeling much better since then


ooh!, see what happens when you try to eat those colorful little stinkbugs:drool:


----------



## LittleGiRLy

beetleman said:


> beautiful!:clap: and ya love bugs.........what more can ya ask for


Aw thanks! You always have something nice to say . It's funny you mention bugs...

Everytime one of those stupid crickets jumps on my hand i still freak out


----------



## butch4skin

LittleGiRLy said:


> Hahahaha!! maybe you should take a poll on this


I think we may be onto something here. I'd say this warrants further investigation. I'm starting a pole.


----------



## Scott C.

bwahahahahahahahah*ouch*hahahahahaha


----------



## sntcruzan

butch4skin said:


> I think we may be onto something here. I'd say this warrants further investigation. I'm starting a pole.


I think that you meant poll, not pole


----------



## mikeythefireman

Somehow, I think he knew exactly what he was typing.


----------



## Ewok

LittleGiRLy said:


> Everytime one of those stupid crickets jumps on my hand i still freak out


 you should try picking up a handful of crickets sometime!   Have you always lived in San Diego? You look Hawaiian


----------



## butch4skin

no, I meant pole. I'm going to put one in my house and try to convince girls to dyke it up on top of a gigantic communal P. subfusca enclosure.


----------



## butch4skin

for science, that is


----------



## Aunt Ant

P. subfusca are awwwesome


----------



## maxident213

My gf & I at a concert earlier this month.  She's the only person I know who loves bugs as much as I do.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

OHAHEMCOUGHPICTURES (maxident beat me to it)

Another one of me from when Lori was having fun with the new camera.


----------



## Scott C.

butch4skin said:


> no, I meant pole. I'm going to put one in my house and try to convince girls to dyke it up on top of a gigantic communal P. subfusca enclosure.


not the pole I was thinking of.... damn gutter mind


----------



## NevularScorpion

*my most updated pic*

My T Colely is walking around my back while im taking the pic she so adorable lol 






I tried mating her with my choco but nothing happened lol 






have no clue where she is right now


----------



## phil jones

butch4skin said:


> no, I meant pole. I'm going to put one in my house and try to convince girls to dyke it up on top of a gigantic communal P. subfusca enclosure.



*sounds ok to me     ---- phil*


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Haha, those pictures are awesome, Genei!


----------



## fangsalot

them things bite!!


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Ewok said:


> you should try picking up a handful of crickets sometime!   Have you always lived in San Diego? You look Hawaiian


Yes i have . and i'm actually Filipino


----------



## NevularScorpion

LittleGiRLy said:


> Yes i have . and i'm actually Filipino


i thought you were japanese lol


----------



## NevularScorpion

IHeartMantids said:


> Haha, those pictures are awesome, Genei!


haha thanks


----------



## Ewok

LittleGiRLy said:


> Yes i have . and i'm actually Filipino


haha I was close, in the South Pacific at least.


----------



## Philth

maxident213 said:


> My gf & I at a concert earlier this month.  She's the only person I know who loves bugs as much as I do.


What show? I dig the L.O.A. tattoo. 
later, Tom


----------



## Rain_Flower

Here I am:

With pink hair:






On a hill:






Me bein a hippy:


----------



## timekeeper

Rain_Flower said:


> Here I am:


Very pretty pictures.


----------



## butch4skin

Rain_Flower said:


> Here I am:
> 
> With pink hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a hill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me bein a hippy:


It looks like you live in Narnia, minus the smokestack of course. I'm jealous.


----------



## NevularScorpion

butch4skin said:


> It looks like you live in Narnia, minus the smokestack of course. I'm jealous.


me too!! i love her place its like a fantasy world


----------



## maxident213

Philth said:


> What show? I dig the L.O.A. tattoo.
> later, Tom


It was a Mushroomhead Halloween show in Cleveland.  She is good friends with a few of the band members.

And actually she is good friends with Keith Caputo of LOA also.


----------



## phil jones

Rain_Flower said:


> Here I am:
> 
> With pink hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a hill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me bein a hippy:


*very pretty  and i like the picts to :razz:    --- phil*


----------



## Mr. Mordax

butch4skin said:


> It looks like you live in Narnia, minus the smokestack of course. I'm jealous.





Genei Ryodan said:


> me too!! i love her place its like a fantasy world


That's ~100 miles north of me.  ;P 

Go Oregon!

well, more specifically, go Willamette Valley, 'cause no one remembers poor ol' eastern Oregon *sniff*


----------



## TimV

This plant with the yellow flowers is one of the few scented _Tillandsia_. In 5 years it's never touched the ground, and it's very sweet smell can be detected from several feet away


----------



## NevularScorpion

TimV said:


> This plant with the yellow flowers is one of the few scented _Tillandsia_. In 5 years it's never touched the ground, and it's very sweet smell can be detected from several feet away


can you sell me some of those? i plan to give it as a bday present


----------



## Ted

butch4skin; said:
			
		

> It looks like you live in Narnia, minus the smokestack of course. I'm jealous.


if i lived there i would be smiling..she doesnt look very happy there.:?


----------



## butch4skin

Ted said:


> if i lived there i would be smiling..she doesnt look very happy there.:?


Ted, don't you know it isn't cool to be happy? Man, you are old.


----------



## beetleman

phil jones said:


> *very pretty  and i like the picts to :razz:    --- phil*


i couldn't agree more!:clap:


----------



## Vfox

butch4skin said:


> Ted, don't you know it isn't cool to be happy? Man, you are old.


Right, and you can never look at the camera, or be doing anything other than just standing there. Emo is so cool.....or well, ya know, not.


----------



## Rain_Flower

Haha, I wasn't smiling cause it was freezing out!!!

And emo is lame, I'm one of the happiest people ever  Always happy, sitting in trees making daisy chains and playing with bugs.


----------



## butch4skin

What is emo exactly? Is it the same thing as gothic?


----------



## Vfox

Rain_Flower said:


> sitting in trees making daisy chains and playing with bugs.


Someone was raised by 'ol parents of the 60's, eh? 

I did the same, minus the flowers part....well I actually used to rip flowers apart to look at what makes them work when I was little. I got in trouble from my mom alot, lol.


----------



## Vfox

butch4skin said:


> What is emo exactly? Is it the same thing as gothic?


No, it's like this pseudo-gothic/punk thing that reared its head a few years ago. It's said to be people who "cut themselves to feel or block out the world"....but it's really just white suburban kids or rich white kids who think their lives are "pain and suffering that noone else can understand", and that everyone is out to get them, which isn't true and they are just being melodramatic queens about it.


----------



## Rain_Flower

"Emo" is short for emotional. Yep.



Vfox said:


> Someone was raised by 'ol parents of the 60's, eh?


Haha.


----------



## butch4skin

Jesus. What ever happened to plain old recreational drug use and teenage sex?


----------



## Rain_Flower

Sorry I just had to put this one up! I just found it, it's one of my favorite pictures ever.


----------



## Keith Richard

Rain_Flower said:


> Sorry I just had to put this one up! I just found it, it's one of my favorite pictures ever.


The Lynx effect???


----------



## NevularScorpion

Rain_Flower said:


> Sorry I just had to put this one up! I just found it, it's one of my favorite pictures ever.


I bet theres a lot of rattle snake in that tall grass. Have you ever encountered one before ?


----------



## Rain_Flower

Genei Ryodan said:


> I bet theres a lot of rattle snake in that tall grass. Have you ever encountered one before ?


I find snakes all the time, nothing but the common garter in that grass though. No rattlesnakes.


----------



## Scorpendra

Rain_Flower said:


> Sorry I just had to put this one up! I just found it, it's one of my favorite pictures ever.


pretty 

now for my obviously hiddeous mug:


----------



## spider

I want some old guys to wink and hit on me, C'mon 

Here's to you, Ted;P


----------



## spider

Rain_Flower said:


> Sorry I just had to put this one up! I just found it, it's one of my favorite pictures ever.


It's a cool picture but it reminds me of the commercials where the women try and secretly see if they are smelling unpleasant...
Not that that is what you are doing, just saying.
Don't mind me. lol


----------



## Rain_Flower

spider said:


> It's a cool picture but it reminds me of the commercials where the women try and secretly see if they are smelling unpleasant...
> Not that that is what you are doing, just saying.
> Don't mind me. lol


haha, i don't mind... it made me laugh.


----------



## Ted

i think you look very nice, and its good to see a woman who hasnt ruined her looks with  tattoos and gaudy piercings...which i think makes girls look skanky.
you also seem to dress a bit more conservative than many others..i like conservative
i do want to see more smiles though!


----------



## NevularScorpion

Rain_Flower said:


> I find snakes all the time, nothing but the common garter in that grass though. No rattlesnakes.


have you ever got bitten by a garter snake? I saw it in animal planet that garter snake make a big orgy party on their mating season.


----------



## butch4skin

Nothing wrong with the odd above-butt-crack tattoo in my opinion.


----------



## spider

Nothing passes his Standards.


----------



## Ted

butch4skin said:


> Nothing wrong with the odd above-butt-crack tattoo in my opinion.


ewwwww!  its called a _tramp_ stamp for a reason.
not only that but its trashy,unoriginal,and conformist.
IMO


----------



## butch4skin

I thought it was called a skank license plate?


----------



## Ted

spider said:


> Nothing passes his Standards.


whats the matter, you want me to tell you youre cute?
if not, dont worry bout what my standards are.
you're too young for me anyway.


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Ted said:


> ewwwww!  its called a _tramp_ stamp for a reason.
> not only that but its trashy,unoriginal,and conformist.
> IMO


Hmmm...This seems like a conversation we had Ted!

When are they gonna learn? I agree to disagree with you Ted....


----------



## butch4skin

Anyway, nothing wrong with a little trashyness in a girl.


----------



## Ted

butch4skin said:


> I thought it was called a skank license plate?


that too.
and think about how its going to look after a few years,eeeew!.:8o


----------



## Ted

butch4skin said:


> Anyway, nothing wrong with a little trashyness in a girl.


i dont like to eat or date from a rubbish pit..or ghetto buffet.
i prefer classy conservative women.


----------



## butch4skin

I dunno, I think slumming from time to time can add a little spice to life.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Genei Ryodan said:


> I bet theres a lot of rattle snake in that tall grass. Have you ever encountered one before ?


Wrong part of Oregon.  They're all east of the Cascades.

And, as much as I hate to agree with Ted (), I'm with him on the tramp-stamps.  Totally unoriginal . . . and what's the point of a tattoo you can't see?


----------



## spider

Because Ted here is of the finest in Arachnid Collecting Men who enjoys long walks on the beach, fine dining, and conservative women.

Remember kids, if it aint well fed, it aint Ted.


----------



## Ted

butch4skin said:


> I dunno, I think slumming from time to time can add a little spice to life.


i hate slum spice.
trashy looking women usually act trashy..and are eventually it takes a psychological toll on them..often ending up as strippers and poor choices for girlfriends and later on, wives.
its something you would notice later on as you get older.


----------



## butch4skin

IHeartMantids said:


> Totally unoriginal . . . and what's the point of a tattoo you can't see?


Can too. Cover charge is $10.


----------



## butch4skin

Ted said:


> i hate slum spice.
> trashy looking women usually act trashy..and are eventually it takes a psychological toll on them..often ending up as strippers and poor choices for girlfriends and later on, wives.
> its something you would notice later on as you get older.


Who said anything about making them wives?


----------



## Ted

spider said:


> Because Ted here is of the finest in Arachnid Collecting Men who enjoys long walks on the beach, fine dining, and conservative women.
> 
> Remember kids, if it aint well fed, it aint Ted.


indeed.
i deserve the best..and got it.
never sell yourself short.


----------



## Ted

butch4skin said:


> Who said anything about making them wives?


eventually someone will..or not.


----------



## spider

I gotta make another joke, just to pick at you ted 


She obviously sold herself short because what she got was something short. 
Tee hee, just picking at you.


----------



## Ted

spider said:


> I gotta make another joke, just to pick at you ted
> 
> 
> She obviously sold herself short because what she got was something short.
> Tee hee, just picking at you.


 ;P ...........

we better get back on topic..or we'll get in trouble.


----------



## butch4skin

so, how bout them pictures?


----------



## Ted

butch4skin said:


> so, how bout them pictures?


great pics everyone!:clap:


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Yeah, I love the one with Pixie...You know, with tattoos, and a top that doesn't fit well.....


----------



## Vfox

IHeartMantids said:


> and what's the point of a tattoo you can't see?


All of my tattoos are hidden under clothing. I do not care if others can see my "tats" or not because they are personal, and only for me. I have both my calves done, and will be getting my back covered, shoulder to shoulder. But again, it will be covered, and the only reason I'll get it is because it has meaning to me. I am not a fan of getting a tattoo because it "looked cool" or because you "always wanted one", seriously get something with meaning, something that will speak to you forever, not a friggin Taz or "tribal" band on your arm.


----------



## butch4skin

So you never wear shorts?


----------



## Vfox

butch4skin said:


> So you never wear shorts?


No I do, I don't HIDE them, but I don't care if others see them or not. I'm egocentric, they are all about me, lol.

EDIT* My choice of words wasn't great in my last post, lets not say "hidden under clothing" lets say "normally covered".


----------



## Selenops

LittleGiRLy said:


> More from my cousin's wedding... just thought i'd share


Oh kick me... you're gorgeous!


----------



## Keith Richard

Selenops said:


> Oh kick me... you're gorgeous!


Seconded. I am SOOOO happy to be in Manila right now. I can hardly work I'm so distracted.


----------



## Selenops

Sarah_88 said:


> It's been a little while since I posted so, here goes. Here I am showing off my awesome muscles  (Yeah I know, I tried)
> 
> -Sarah


Wow, you remind of an actress that shares your first name only you are way more beautiful, your features are much much better. You need to post more pics dear.


----------



## Selenops

Keith Richard said:


> Seconded. I am SOOOO happy to be in Manila right now. I can hardly work I'm so distracted.


Lucky you, I love Asian women.


----------



## Selenops

Rain_Flower said:


> Here I am:
> 
> With pink hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a hill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me bein a hippy:


Another beautiful spider girl, I love your pics they have a melancholic quality. And Milwaukee Oregon is gorgeous and rural (?).




OT: Oh lay off Pixie, she's pretty, looks sweet, and has incredible assets. Is that your girlfriend Genei? You're a lucky dude if she is.


----------



## ~Abyss~

wow haven't been here in a minute. Here's some SoCal love. I'm the one in the middle. On the left is Wayne (sick4x4) and the gentleman on the right is David (DavidRS). In the background is our ever growing group SCABIES. 





Heres a group pic of all the SCABIES members (wellall the ones who were ate the bbq I think theres a lot more)


----------



## NevularScorpion

Vfox said:


> All of my tattoos are hidden under clothing. I do not care if others can see my "tats" or not because they are personal, and only for me. I have both my calves done, and will be getting my back covered, shoulder to shoulder. But again, it will be covered, and the only reason I'll get it is because it has meaning to me. I am not a fan of getting a tattoo because it "looked cool" or because you "always wanted one", seriously get something with meaning, something that will speak to you forever, not a friggin Taz or "tribal" band on your arm.


i totally agree with you. acctually i promise to my self that if one of the people that i love die, i will get a tatoo that represents them as a sacrifice for all the great things that they have done to me. I going to get a tatoo from Kat vondi when i turn 21, for my grand ma....


----------



## NevularScorpion

Selenops said:


> Another beautiful spider girl, I love your pics they have a melancholic quality. And Milwaukee Oregon is gorgeous and rural (?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT: Oh lay off Pixie, she's pretty, looks sweet, and has incredible assets. Is that your girlfriend Genei? You're a lucky dude if she is.


unfortunately she's not  but she is very sweet, i always turn purple when i'm around her . what i like about her the most is her split tongue. oh men she is so seductive:drool:  i just wish she is my gf lol


----------



## Selenops

Genei Ryodan said:


> unfortunately she's not  but she is very sweet, i always turn purple when i'm around her . what i like about her the most is her split tongue. oh men she is so seductive:drool:  i just wish she is my gf lol


Split tongue? *faints*

Hehehe, well at least you are fortunate to be friends with her and hang out. Far out, she's a hottie!


----------



## butch4skin

DavidRS said:


> One must always match their drink to one's attire.


I would just like to point out the fact that this guy is a pimp and my hero.


----------



## mikeythefireman

It makes my head hurt when people judge the personality traits of people based off their appearance.  :wall: :wall: 


~Mikey

P.S.  I like Pixie.  She looks smart.


----------



## butch4skin

Hey, he also wrote "One must always match their drink to one's attire". As far as I'm concerned, truer words were never spoken, so you can just keep DavidRS' name outcha mouth. Having opinions is what's making your head hurt. I suggest you stop.


----------



## mikeythefireman

butch4skin said:


> Hey, he also wrote "One must always match their drink to one's attire". As far as I'm concerned, truer words were never spoken, so you can just keep DavidRS' name outcha mouth. Having opinions is what's making your head hurt. I suggest you stop.



What?  


~Mikey


----------



## butch4skin

I dunno? What were you talking about?


----------



## Fran

I just toke that picture,thats me.


----------



## Fran

The quality of that picture is quite <edit>...


----------



## Anastasia

Arnold? izzat you?


----------



## Ted

Fran said:


> The quality of that picture is quite <edit>...


why dont you have a shirt on?


----------



## butch4skin

I'm not wearing pants right now


----------



## Anastasia

party's are fun fun fun


----------



## Fran

Ted said:


> why dont you have a shirt on?


Cos its a litle hot in my house???


----------



## Fran

Nice pictures Anastasia ( Sprasiva for the Arnold comment )


----------



## Fran

Ted said:


> why dont you have a shirt on?


The thing that i dont have a shirt on surprised u?? Did u take a look of some of the pics in here????


----------



## Ted

Fran said:


> The thing that i dont have a shirt on surprised u?? Did u take a look of some of the pics in here????


i think everyone else has their shirts on..
except you.


----------



## Fran

Ted said:


> i think everyone else has their shirts on..
> except you.


Then i think u have to loock a litle better!


----------



## Ted

Fran said:


> Then i think u have to loock a litle better!


so if other men dont have their shirts on, its ok to take yours off?:?


----------



## Hedorah99

Ted said:


> why dont you have a shirt on?


If I had pecs like that i would never wear a shirt.


----------



## Fran

Thanks!
(pages 23 29 31 95 102 just to name a few)
Im gonna make it easy to you  Ted , i didnt have a t shirt cos i didnt want it.
Happy?


----------



## Ted

Hedorah99 said:


> If I had pecs like that i would never wear a shirt.


glad you enjoyed his pecs:? 

that's...um...yeah...wierd.


----------



## Fran

Arent you a litle obsess with my picture Ted..??? Its everything allright there??  Gee..


----------



## Ted

Fran said:


> Thanks!
> (pages 23 29 31 95 102 just to name a few)
> Im gonna make it easy to you  Ted , i didnt have a t shirt cos i didnt want it.
> Happy?


you are very weird.


----------



## Fran

So its weird not to wear t shirt in your home??


----------



## Ted

Fran said:


> Arent you a litle obsess with my picture Ted..??? Its everything allright there??  Gee..


no.
sorry.
i just think its strange to see a man not wearing a shirt.
especially posting a pic of it on an arachnid forum.
thats special.


----------



## Fran

Boy..Have u really seen the others pictures in here???
Good thing i was not possing


----------



## Ted

Fran said:


> Boy..Have u really seen the others pictures in here???
> Good thing i was not possing


you _were_ posing.


i'm probably as muscular as you are..i just dont want to seem..you know...uhh...poofy?


----------



## Fran

Posing like a bodybuilder, i meant. Of course i was posing, to take the picture.


----------



## Fran

Ted said:


> you _were_ posing.
> 
> 
> i'm probably as muscular as you are..i just dont want to seem..you know...uhh...poofy?


I doubt so, sir.    And who said something about how muscular is who?Did i said anything about that?


----------



## Ted

Fran said:


> I doubt so, sir.    And who said something about how muscular is who?Did i said anything about that?


whatever you think..you havent seen me. 
so youre guessing. 
buh bye.


----------



## Fran

Im a really nice guy, but u are pushing  my buttons a litle  .
U are missing a point,nobody  said that there was a dress code to post pictures in here. I posted the picture cos i wanted to, the way i wanted to.
I dont have to explain you "why" i did it. 
Bringing uo the muscular thing, makes me thing that it bothered you because of jelously or something like that?? If not, i dont understand whats your proboem with the picture, when, if u take a look of others pictures, there are TONS without a damn t shirt.


----------



## Fran

Im not guessing, i dont even know why I answer u about this.
Im a powerlifter for quite many years, i wonn several contests in Spain.
U know im not just guessing,im wuite sure of myself. By the way, u didnt see me either.
well now u brought me to talk about it, happy then??


----------



## Ted

Fran said:


> Im a really nice guy, but u are pushing  my buttons a litle  .
> U are missing a point,nobody  said that there was a dress code to post pictures in here. I posted the picture cos i wanted to, the way i wanted to.
> I dont have to explain you "why" i did it.
> Bringing uo the muscular thing, makes me thing that it bothered you because of gelously or something like that?? If not, i dont understand what your proboem with the picture, when, if u take a look of others pictures, there are TONS without a damn t shirt.


oh for gods sakes.
i was messing with you, with the pic was rather pretentious and sorta poofy.
i tease women for the same thing.
i'm just having fun..i will stop now..ok?


----------



## Fran

Ok, i understand it now. Im sorry, im from Spain, maybe the humor is different?


----------



## Ted

Fran said:


> Ok, i understand it now. Im sorry, im from Spain, maybe the humor is different?


yes..humor is hard to portray on the internet, especially with different cultures.

I enjoy having fun here..usually i get in trouble for it, but its still fun.
i will be nice.

i enjoy your posts.

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fran

:worship: (Damn..i was like did i do something wrong???)
(Now i understand the "Ted's Facts")


----------



## craig84

Fran said:


> Im a really nice guy, but u are pushing  my buttons a little


How can he push your buttons if you don't even have a shirt?............J/K


----------



## Ted

Fran said:


> :worship: (Damn..i was like did i do something wrong???)
> (Now i understand the "Ted's Facts")


yes..you get it now!!:clap: 
i even give my wife a hard time.


----------



## Ted

craig84 said:


> How can he push your buttons if you don't even have a shirt?............J/K


 oh dear....


----------



## Fran

(And i was about to typee "Buttocks...That wouldnt be good  )


----------



## Fran




----------



## Ted

Fran said:


>


  :clap: 

nothing wrong with spanish humor.


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Fran said:


> :worship: (Damn..i was like did i do something wrong???)
> (Now i understand the "Ted's Facts")


Just be glad you don't have any visable tattoos!!!


----------



## Tuishimi

*Ripped*

I'm so ripped and my abs are so huge that you can't even see the definition anymore, looks more like a huge beer belly.


----------



## Vfox

Tuishimi said:


> I'm so ripped and my abs are so huge that you can't even see the definition anymore, looks more like a huge beer belly.


Hey maybe I should use that line when someone calls me chubby. :}


----------



## phil jones

Ted said:


> yes..you get it now!!:clap:
> i even give my wife a hard time.


*what  you give your wife a hard time     --- phil*


----------



## Vfox

phil jones said:


> *what  you give your wife a hard time     --- phil*


Haha, now now Phil.


----------



## phil jones

Vfox said:


> Haha, now now Phil.


*i know    :razz:    --- phil*


----------



## froggyman

now phil  i dont think theres a picture of you in here....
im starting to think you are just a figment of my imagnation


----------



## butch4skin

I'm pretty sure phil is actually Kaiser Sose.


----------



## froggyman

but isnt kaiser sose kevin spacey?


----------



## butch4skin

Yeah, I'm pretty sure phil is him too.


----------



## Ted

Tuishimi said:


> I'm so ripped and my abs are so huge that you can't even see the definition anymore, looks more like a huge beer belly.


lol.

 i've never  worked out. 
whatever muscles i have came from 25 years of very hard labor.
which means less bulk..but more speed and stamina.
i think i look alright for at 40 years old.

if this doesnt poofy up the thread, i dont know what will.


----------



## Anastasia

Ted said:


> i think i look alright for at 40 years old.


not bad
Pssst, u do can use a little tan tho


----------



## butch4skin

Ted, what'd I tell you about teasing the females? It's cruel.


----------



## Fran

If u never worked out, u should Ted. U could get bigger really easy. Theres a lot of people out there for years in the gym not bigger than u.

Well im gonna have to post some pics...(Yes im looking for some Female coments    ) JK


----------



## Fran

By the way, Ronnie Coleman is 44, and is 8 times mister Olympia   so dont worry Ted,ur still young  
(Dont get used to my nice comments     JK)


----------



## Ted

Anastasia said:


> not bad
> Pssst, u do can use a little tan tho


 ..duly noted. and thanks you.


----------



## Ted

Fran said:


> If u never worked out, u should Ted. U could get bigger really easy. Theres a lot of people out there for years in the gym not bigger than u.
> 
> Well im gonna have to post some pics...(Yes im looking for some Female coments    ) JK


i cant get bigger..my wife wont like that..she thinks beefy guys are gross. ...likes me at my 165 lbs.
though as i get older now,work a desk job. and no longer do hard labor, i will likely need to hit the gym. 

so i would i have to drink all those bad tasting metabolic drinks?


----------



## spider

Not really, but if you want to build muscles at a relatively faster rate, whey protiens and such can help.

I take Maximum strength Whey protien ( or something like that)
It is not appealing to the taste buds, to say the least


----------



## Fran

Well, as a personal trainer (Yes i had to say it), ill tell u that if u want to build muscle, at whatever rate, u need to have a good diet with a 2 or 3 grames of protein for every pound of bodyweight and take suplements such protein shakes and that would cover about 70%.The other 30% is hard workout and rest.


----------



## Fran

Ted said:


> i cant get bigger..my wife wont like that..she thinks beefy guys are gross. ...likes me at my 165 lbs.
> though as i get older now,work a desk job. and no longer do hard labor, i will likely need to hit the gym.
> 
> so i would i have to drink all those bad tasting metabolic drinks?



My wife loves it  . Im 6' .5  and 247 pounds and still she calls me pussy   
(I dont use steroids)


----------



## Ted

Fran said:


> My wife loves it  . Im 6' .5  and 247 pounds and still she calls me pussy
> (I dont use steroids)


my wife would throw me out of the bed..lol.
she says i'm already heavy enough.:razz:


----------



## Phil Hall

LittleGiRLy said:


> another



Just to get back on track and away from the man-boob saga.....j/k
Gorgeous pic LG , for what it's worth I thought you were Thai , like my Mrs...


----------



## Ted

Phil Hall said:
			
		

> Just to get back on track and away from the man-boob saga.....


 ..lol, thanks for redirecting the thread.


----------



## Phil Hall

Rain_Flower said:


> Sorry I just had to put this one up! I just found it, it's one of my favorite pictures ever.


Very sublime and also easy on the eye !


----------



## Phil Hall

I've had a beer or so so here's a few of me..
This is from..ahem..a few years ago at my Bro's wedding...looking slightly gay...






Here's one of me at a gig earlier this year....btw I've been going to the gym every day since and I am now 160 pounds...honest... 







I'll probably delete these in the morning when I've soberd up...:?


----------



## butch4skin

Phil Hall said:


> I've had a beer or so so here's a few of me..
> This is from..ahem..a few years ago at my Bro's wedding...looking slightly gay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of me at a gig earlier this year....btw I've been going to the gym every day since and I am now 160 pounds...honest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably delete these in the morning when I've soberd up...:?


In that second picture you kinda look like you just got out of prison, Phil. If anyone ever gives me problems, can you "take care of it"?


----------



## Phil Hall

butch4skin said:


> In that second picture you kinda look like you just got out of prison, Phil. If anyone ever gives me problems, can you "take care of it"?


Hehe , only if there's a free P.met in it for me Butch !


----------



## butch4skin

You drive a hard bargain, Sir.


----------



## Vfox

I'm a multi-tasker.........


----------



## Hedorah99

BAC, somewhere around 0.15


----------



## ShadowBlade

Ted said:


> likes me at my 165 lbs.


You're only 165 man? Dude, I weigh more then you. 

Yeah, the protein shakes help cover your intake requirements, but of course eating straight up food with high protein is really good.

Hey Fran, bet it took some time to build up those traps eh? I really gotta work on mine, they suck.:wall: 

-Sean


----------



## David Burns

Ted said:


> lol.
> 
> i've never  worked out.
> whatever muscles i have came from 25 years of very hard labor.
> which means less bulk..but more speed and stamina.
> i think i look alright for at 40 years old.
> 
> if this doesnt poofy up the thread, i dont know what will.


What is it with you guys shaving your chests?


----------



## phil jones

David Burns said:


> What is it with you guys shaving your chests?


*yes i thought that to no shaving my chest its like a forest     --- phil*


----------



## phil jones

Phil Hall said:


> Very sublime and also easy on the eye !


*very nice i like that pict a lot  :worship: :worship: then i like a lot of the VERY pretty girls we have on the A.B . :worship: :worship: :worship: to them   ---- phil*


----------



## Camdil

A pic of me from a camping trip a few years ago.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Nice hat there man!


----------



## Stylopidae

Hedorah99 said:


> BAC, somewhere around 0.15


So that's how you do it, eh?

She still looks a bit scared, bro...you might need to buy a few more.

Maybe around .25, perhaps?

;P


----------



## Fran

ShadowBlade said:


> You're only 165 man? Dude, I weigh more then you.
> 
> Yeah, the protein shakes help cover your intake requirements, but of course eating straight up food with high protein is really good.
> 
> Hey Fran, bet it took some time to build up those traps eh? I really gotta work on mine, they suck.:wall:
> 
> -Sean


Yeah  , they are really "stupid" muscles, they took a long time and a lot of heavy shrugs .

somebody said something about shaving the chest, the answer is quite simple, just sthetic.


----------



## Hedorah99

Cheshire said:


> So that's how you do it, eh?
> 
> She still looks a bit scared, bro...you might need to buy a few more.
> 
> Maybe around .25, perhaps?
> 
> ;P


I was referring to my BAC actually  I think she had a few as well. ;P


----------



## froggyman

random picture showing off my sideburns, im working on full blown mutton chops







enjoy


----------



## Ted

David Burns said:


> What is it with you guys shaving your chests?


i have never shaved my chest. 
would never do that in a million years.
i dont shave, wax, or anything. 
i am naturally smooth...and thank god, because my wife hates chest or back hair.
i think i counted five chest hairs last time i checked.


----------



## David Burns

Ted said:


> i have never shaved my chest.
> would never do that in a million years.
> i dont shave, wax, or anything.
> i am naturally smooth...and thank god, because my wife hates chest or back hair.
> i think i counted five chest hairs last time i checked.


But, What about this TED FACT - Ted won a multi-billion dollar law suite against the company responsible for creating the Brillo Pad, as he had put a patent on his unusually coarse and dense chest hair years earlier at the age of 6.   Me thinks there might be some hi-jinx going on.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Ted said:


> i think i counted five chest hairs last time i checked.


I thought I could avoid the whole chest-hair conversation, but I had to say that I have one between my left armpit and nipple that Lori keeps plucking out.


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Selenops said:


> Oh kick me... you're gorgeous!


Thank you   



Keith Richard said:


> Seconded. I am SOOOO happy to be in Manila right now. I can hardly work I'm so distracted.


Hahahaha!! WoW, just came from vacation there last summer! good times, good times...


----------



## Fran

I dont know whats the freaking problem with shaving the chest.


----------



## NevularScorpion

oh god... what happen to this tread:? . Can we just change the topic i dont want to talk about chest hair and muscles.  lets just talk about boobs and hot girls lol their more interesting


----------



## butch4skin

First girl to post a bikini picture gets to ride to arachnocon with me in my private jet. And no, Ted, you can't compete. No offense, but I just don't think a bikini would be flattering for your figure.


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Genei Ryodan said:


> I tried imagining that she loves tarantula but my brains wants to explode from malfunction  maybe you can just put another pic to help me remember you better


As you wished... . lol






​


----------



## butch4skin

LittleGiRLy said:


> As you wished... . lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


See? What'd I say? Fine.


----------



## LittleGiRLy

butch4skin said:


> See? What'd I say? Fine.


Haha, why thank you... you must be smoking something to like that last picture! lol.... er...if you are... don't tell me!!! (hehehehe)


----------



## Ted

butch4skin said:


> First girl to post a bikini picture gets to ride to arachnocon with me in my private jet. And no, Ted, you can't compete. No offense, but I just don't think a bikini would be flattering for your figure.


dngit..i just bought a new french bikini..very high on the legs..flatters the buttocks.:8o


----------



## Ted

David Burns said:


> But, What about this TED FACT - Ted won a multi-billion dollar law suite against the company responsible for creating the Brillo Pad, as he had put a patent on his unusually coarse and dense chest hair years earlier at the age of 6.   Me thinks there might be some hi-jinx going on.


lmao..that cetainly was a funny blurb..though sadly its tabloid material.


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Ted said:


> dngit..i just bought a new french bikini..very high on the legs..flatters the buttocks.:8o


Aw, well i'm sure you look great in it!


----------



## Ted

IHeartMantids said:


> I thought I could avoid the whole chest-hair conversation, but I had to say that I have one between my left armpit and nipple that Lori keeps plucking out.


save em up..in case you ever get arrested you can make rope to climb out of your cell!


----------



## Ted

LittleGiRLy said:


> Aw, well i'm sure you look great in it!


i thought so!
now i just need to learn some french!:}


----------



## butch4skin

Ted said:


> dngit..i just bought a new french bikini..very high on the legs..flatters the buttocks.:8o


Dammit Ted, I've already seen you in a one piece, and to be honest, I wasn't impressed. Your waxing skills leave much to be desired.


----------



## butch4skin

LittleGiRLy said:


> Haha, why thank you... you must be smoking something to like that last picture! lol.... er...if you are... don't tell me!!! (hehehehe)


Nonsense! Any guy'll tell you that a hot girl making some kind of cute little face is, well...hot.


----------



## Ted

butch4skin said:


> Dammit Ted, I've already seen you in a one piece, and to be honest, I wasn't impressed. Your waxing skills leave much to be desired.


 
welp..back to the waxing board.


----------



## OldHag

This is my daughter and I on top of Mt. Timpanogos. We climb it every year... if possible.


----------



## Ted

OldHag said:


> This is my daughter and I on top of Mt. Timpanogos. We climb it every year... if possible.


wow!!
beautiful!!
thats very special to do that with your daughter!:clap:


----------



## Hedorah99

OldHag said:


> This is my daughter and I on top of Mt. Timpanogos. We climb it every year... if possible.


I'm tired just looking at that summit. Awesome pic!


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Ted said:


> i thought so!
> now i just need to learn some french!:}


The key is to learn only the important lines


----------



## NevularScorpion

LittleGiRLy said:


> As you wished... . lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Wow cutie you just made my day  you look so sweet you remind me of a sweet girl  .....you also remind me of my curly hair in some way


----------



## Ted

LittleGiRLy said:


> The key is to learn only the important lines


 like..'' "_le foq dans le piscine?_:}


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Genei Ryodan said:


> Wow cutie you just made my day  you look so sweet you remind me of a sweet girl  .....you also remind me of my curly hair in some way


Haha! wow, a cury hair?! my hair's that bad huh? Lol... that's ok... i don't like it either  



Ted said:


> like..'' "_le foq dans le piscine?_:}


I would say "yes" if i knew what it meant


----------



## Ewok

LG ,I htink he is comparing you to a Tarantula!!

oh, and you should put that picture on your driver license


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Ewok said:


> LG ,I htink he is comparing you to a Tarantula!!
> 
> oh, and you should put that picture on your driver license


yeah... and that was exactly what i was talking about! lol 

Could you imagine that on my driver's license!! i think a cop would laugh my ticket away


----------



## Ted

LittleGiRLy said:


> Haha! wow, a cury hair?! my hair's that bad huh? Lol... that's ok... i don't like it either
> 
> 
> 
> I would say "yes" if i knew what it meant


it should read ''the sealion is in the swimming pool''


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Ted said:


> it should read ''the sealion is in the swimming pool''


Ahahahaha!!

Oh yeah, def one of the important lines. Lol


----------



## Ewok

LittleGiRLy said:


> Could you imagine that on my driver's license!! i think a cop would laugh my ticket away


exactly, they would just think it is so cute and funny they would forget why they pulled you over!


----------



## NevularScorpion

LittleGiRLy said:


> Haha! wow, a cury hair?! my hair's that bad huh? Lol... that's ok... i don't like it either


actually i like your hair  its the same color as my curly hair so cute... well  curly hair is one of my favorite T but since you don't like curly hair im just going to change it to B klassi my second favorite. yup you now remind me of B. klassi and a sweet girl


----------



## NevularScorpion

Yes! were all finally out of the man boob and chest hair discussion era


----------



## Ewok

Genei Ryodan said:


> Yes! were all finally out of the man boob and chest hair discussion era


good riddens to that!


----------



## butch4skin

so, how 'bout them man-boobs, huh?


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Ted said:


> it should read ''the sealion is in the swimming pool''


Try this on for size:

Votre pied sont comme le fromage.

I haven't taken French in four years, so I can't remember how to pluralize the first noun.


----------



## thedude

how bout this one pour fêtes a la piscine?


----------



## Ted

IHeartMantids said:


> Try this on for size:
> 
> Votre pied sont comme le fromage.
> 
> I haven't taken French in four years, so I can't remember how to pluralize the first noun.


i think ''sont' is used for 'are'', and 'est' is for _ís_
so would probably be ''votre pied _est_ comme le fromage''

funny stuff!!


----------



## Ted

thedude said:


> how bout this one pour fêtes a la piscine?


seulement si la piscine a cent femmes nues à l'intérieur d'elle.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

OHAHEMCOUGHPICTURES






Excuse me, I must have had something in my throat.


----------



## butch4skin

IHeartMantids said:


> OHAHEMCOUGHPICTURES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, I must have had something in my throat.


You kinda look like Calista Flockhart bro.


----------



## beetleman

LittleGiRLy said:


> As you wished... . lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


doesn't matter how you make your face look..........still adorable as ever:clap:   i train with a girl at the gym that looks alot like you,unfortunitly she hates bugs she loves all animals,except bugs ahhhh! but i'll "train" her to like em she loves snakes:? go figure.


----------



## SNAFU

My son snapped this as I was hatching my plan for world domination......or a sandwich..





My ultimate goal of course is to become this guy..


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Ewok said:


> exactly, they would just think it is so cute and funny they would forget why they pulled you over!


That, or they'd double my fine  



Genei Ryodan said:


> actually i like your hair  its the same color as my curly hair so cute... well  curly hair is one of my favorite T but since you don't like curly hair im just going to change it to B klassi my second favorite. yup you now remind me of B. klassi and a sweet girl


Haha! why thank you! I like the b. klassi


----------



## LittleGiRLy

beetleman said:


> doesn't matter how you make your face look..........still adorable as ever:clap:   i train with a girl at the gym that looks alot like you,unfortunitly she hates bugs she loves all animals,except bugs ahhhh! but i'll "train" her to like em she loves snakes:? go figure.


Wow... everyone here is soo nice! Thanks you! It's truly funny the different faces i get from my guy friends when they see my buggies  . and good luck with that girl!! It took my boyfriend 4 years to get me to like those 8-legged cuties ;P


----------



## Anastasia

allridee, back on topic
funtimes Daytona 05 bikeshow
hehe, I kick azz took first prize and money


----------



## Ewok

Didi you actually win first prize and the money or did you just take it?:}


----------



## Aunt Ant

Anastasia that's so cool    

How did I miss you at the reptile show? :?  I must've been too busy staring at the spiders and snakes. Catch you next time


----------



## Anastasia

Ewok said:


> Didi you actually win first prize and the money or did you just take it?:}


yep I did :}


----------



## OldHag

Yeah, when that hike is done your ready for bed!  Its not bad actually its 19 miles round trip. Pretty steep on some parts. Well worth the effort!
My other kids HATE to hike! Im addicted to it. So my oldest daughter and I (and the goat) go every chance we get. We're always hiking somewhere.


----------



## verry_sweet

Sweet bike!! Congrats on first place :clap: you must have been thrilled  

Is it airbrushed? If so who did it?






Anastasia said:


>


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Anastasia said:


> allridee, back on topic
> funtimes Daytona 05 bikeshow
> hehe, I kick azz took first prize and money


niice . Grats on winning


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Anastasia said:


> allridee, back on topic
> funtimes Daytona 05 bikeshow
> hehe, I kick azz took first prize and money


Nice bike!
I love the pipes! I just made a set for my bike. I have black header wrap on them with chrome tips. They are a little shorter than your's though... Here's a pic of mine. In the pic, I have the rear seat/fender off. I am lowering the bike 2", and installing an Indian style fender....LONG project!!!


----------



## Keith Richard

Anastasia said:


> allridee, back on topic
> funtimes Daytona 05 bikeshow
> hehe, I kick azz took first prize and money


I would be banned for life if I went into print what's going through my mind. So I will just say....STUNNING!!!


----------



## Ted

if any of you bikers are ever looking for some custom art, look me up


----------



## UrbanJungles

Ha ha...I got to see the lovely Anastasia in person this weekend. Lucky me.

Here's me..couldn't find any recent pics.

Work in Africa...






Well, not all work...hanging with my Hippo lookout.






...and at home with my other passion...besides my bully.







My younger Bronx Zoo days...






Damn high maintainence vertebrates...


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Ted said:


> if any of you bikers are ever looking for some custom art, look me up


I looked up Ted...It said: "See EVIL"...lol...

Sorry, I couldn't resist!!!

Can you airbrush? Can you do custom designs on T-shirts??? How about decals???


----------



## Arachno_Shack

UrbanJungles said:


> Ha ha...I got to see the lovely Anastasia in person this weekend. Lucky me.
> 
> Here's me..couldn't find any recent pics.
> 
> Work in Africa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not all work...hanging with my Hippo lookout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and at home with my other passion...besides my bully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My younger Bronx Zoo days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn high maintainence vertebrates...


One word:
WOW!!!!!


----------



## Anastasia

verry_sweet said:


> Sweet bike!! Congrats on first place :clap: you must have been thrilled
> 
> Is it airbrushed? If so who did it?


thank you thank you, I been to way to many shows, so trill isnt same as first few times, but money is goo-oo-ood  


LittleGiRLy said:


> niice . Grats on winning


thank you Dear 


Keith Richard said:


> I would be banned for life if I went into print what's going through my mind. So I will just say....STUNNING!!!


Ahh, Thank you, kindly


----------



## Anastasia

UrbanJungles said:


> Ha ha...I got to see the lovely Anastasia in person this weekend. Lucky me.
> 
> Here's me..couldn't find any recent pics.
> 
> 
> ...and at home with my other passion...besides my bully.


OMG! Danny!, those Emeralds are Awesome!!!


----------



## UrbanJungles

Anastasia said:


> OMG! Danny!, those Emeralds are Awesome!!!


Thank you, I've been keeping and breeding them (and other treeboas-solely) for 15 years now...you can see pics/info at my website.  I'm lucky enough to work with animals professionally and have the collection of my dreams as well.  

...except for the fact that I need to pry some gootys from certain individuals.


----------



## Ted

Arachno_Shack said:


> I looked up Ted...It said: "See EVIL"...lol...
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist!!!
> 
> Can you airbrush? Can you do custom designs on T-shirts??? How about decals???


I am evil..that's true. 

i can do most any kind of art..from metal work, to sculpture, to fine art illustration..etc etc.
i dontown airbrush eqipment, but can design things that can be sprayed by a good painter..and yes, i can do decals etc.
as far as shirts etc,.. 

CLICK 
CLICK ALSO


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Ted said:


> I am evil..that's true.
> 
> i can do most any kind of art..from metal work, to sculpture, to fine art illustration..etc etc.
> i dontown airbrush eqipment, but can design things that can be sprayed by a good painter..and yes, i can do decals etc.
> as far as shirts etc,..
> 
> CLICK
> CLICK ALSO


Those are SWEET Ted! Nice work!
Hmmm...I'll have to keep you in mind.... 
THANKS!!!


----------



## Ted

Arachno_Shack said:


> Those are SWEET Ted! Nice work!
> Hmmm...I'll have to keep you in mind....
> THANKS!!!


cool! 
also you can see a few of my sculptures etc, at my main website..[which is being reconstructed] but has a bit of stuff on it.
www.darksidert.com


----------



## Anastasia

UrbanJungles said:


> Thank you, I've been keeping and breeding them (and other treeboas-solely) for 15 years now...you can see pics/info at my website.  I'm lucky enough to work with animals professionally and have the collection of my dreams as well.
> 
> ...except for the fact that I need to pry some gootys from certain individuals.


Ah ah ah, Am a gootyMoma 
but Am also so partial to green tree snakes
I happened to crazy about my designer chondro
if u look jes a bit closer u will see a smiley right on his head (how cool is dat  )


----------



## LittleGiRLy

UrbanJungles said:


> Ha ha...I got to see the lovely Anastasia in person this weekend. Lucky me.
> 
> Here's me..couldn't find any recent pics.
> 
> Work in Africa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not all work...hanging with my Hippo lookout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and at home with my other passion...besides my bully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My younger Bronx Zoo days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn high maintainence vertebrates...


Beautiful pictures! very nice :clap: :clap:


----------



## funnylori

Anastasia said:


> Ah ah ah, Am a gootyMoma
> but Am also so partial to green tree snakes
> I happened to crazy about my designer chondro
> if u look jes a bit closer u will see a smiley right on his head (how cool is dat  )
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v106/Anastassia/pets/Thanatos.jpg


That is ______ Awesome! :worship: :drool: It was so hard for me not to buy at the last reptile expo...


----------



## UrbanJungles

LoL...Mine has a smiley with a joint.


----------



## LittleGiRLy

She's gorgeous! Her color is simply stunning! Great camerawork on your part . i really wish i could keep one of these, but that's not gonna happen anytime soon


----------



## Ewok

LittleGiRLy said:


> Wow... everyone here is soo nice! you!


We work at it, nice is our middle name


----------



## phil jones

UrbanJungles said:


> LoL...Mine has a smiley with a joint.


*very good picts :clap: :clap: but are they hard to keep as in nasty or docile ? they are very good looking  :worship: :worship: -- phil*


----------



## beetleman

UrbanJungles said:


> LoL...Mine has a smiley with a joint.


:drool: that's all i can say!!


----------



## beetleman

UrbanJungles said:


> Ha ha...I got to see the lovely Anastasia in person this weekend. Lucky me.
> 
> Here's me..couldn't find any recent pics.
> 
> Work in Africa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not all work...hanging with my Hippo lookout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and at home with my other passion...besides my bully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My younger Bronx Zoo days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn high maintainence vertebrates...


:clap: very nice pics! thanks for sharing,awesome arboreal setups!


----------



## UrbanJungles

phil jones said:


> *very good picts :clap: :clap: but are they hard to keep as in nasty or docile ? they are very good looking  :worship: :worship: -- phil*


No, no harder to keep than most snakes and much more docile than an OBT or Cobalt Blue...


----------



## timekeeper

UrbanJungles said:


> LoL...Mine has a smiley with a joint.


That's awesome!


----------



## LittleGiRLy

UrbanJungles said:


> No, no harder to keep than most snakes and much more docile than an OBT or Cobalt Blue...


Interesting... yet, i'm skeptical about getting a snake. I haven't gotten one since the one i had died


----------



## UrbanJungles

LittleGiRLy said:


> Interesting... yet, i'm skeptical about getting a snake. I haven't gotten one since the one i had died


There's an initial investment you have to make, and you can't skimp.  You have to buy the proper caging and heating equipment.  Then you have to start with a  true CB animal, not the farmed stuff people pass off as captive born.  That about it.  All you need is to commit to caring for the animal for the rest of its life which can be over 20 years.  The needs of snakes like chondros are simple, but stringent in that they must be maintained religiously.


----------



## LittleGiRLy

UrbanJungles said:


> There's an initial investment you have to make, and you can't skimp.  You have to buy the proper caging and heating equipment.  Then you have to start with a  true CB animal, not the farmed stuff people pass off as captive born.  That about it.  All you need is to commit to caring for the animal for the rest of its life which can be over 20 years.  The needs of snakes like chondros are simple, but stringent in that they must be maintained religiously.


well said :clap:. I just don't want to get attached


----------



## Phil Hall

*Facebook*

Hey all , I use Facebook as I work nights quite a lot and enjoy the poker facility - if any of you are on and fancy adding me as a friend - pm me for my email addy. I need more arachno buddies on there !
Jesus how sad do I sound..... 


Cheers


ps - hope I don't get ragged for mentioning that site on here - sorry mods !


----------



## ShadowBlade

Join the 'Watering Hole' from the 'memberships' tab in your control panel. There's a facebook thread with some of our names and networks.

-Sean


----------



## Phil Hall

ShadowBlade said:


> Join the 'Watering Hole' from the 'memberships' tab in your control panel. There's a facebook thread with some of our names and networks.
> 
> -Sean


Nice one !


----------



## Brian S

Greetings from Peru!!!

GO MIZZOU TIGERS!!!


----------



## Anastasia

Brian S said:


> Greetings from Peru!!!
> 
> GO MIZZOU TIGERS!!!


AWE!, Adorble peruvian princess


----------



## mandarb

Hello from Kentucky. :evil:


----------



## David_F

Brian S said:


> Greetings from Peru!!!


Hey Brian,

Looks like the little girl is doing great.  Awesome pic.  How's the rest of the family doing?

Sorry I didn't get in touch with you after my last trip to SoMO.  Busy, busy, busy...

And, to stay on topic, I guess I should post a pic?  Here's something to put in the basement to scare the rats away.


----------



## Brian S

David_F said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> Looks like the little girl is doing great.  Awesome pic.  How's the rest of the family doing?
> 
> Sorry I didn't get in touch with you after my last trip to SoMO.  Busy, busy, busy...
> 
> And, to stay on topic, I guess I should post a pic?  Here's something to put in the basement to scare the rats away.


Thanks Dave  
All is doing well. Hope you can come to the Bug Hunt next year:clap: 
More pics


----------



## Brian S

My girls and me LOL


----------



## Devilkeeper

Hi! im new to this place, so i thought i'd show you who i am!

a very old, ugly pic of me, when im 13. i have shorter hair now. (gazing into the distance LOL)







a more recent one, when im 14: me shooting


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Devilkeeper said:


> Hi! im new to this place, so i thought i'd show you who i am!
> 
> a very old, ugly pic of me, when im 13. i have shorter hair now. (gazing into the distance LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a more recent one, when im 14: me shooting


Nice pics. Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Fingolfin

All set for winter!






Which is great, because this greeted me this morning!


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Lucky!  I miss the snow.  I grew up in eastern Oregon, but now I live in the Willamette Valley -- all we get is rain.


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Wow... that snow looks absolutely beautiful....


----------



## Morkelsker

Here I am!


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Is that a five-string bass I see?


----------



## Morkelsker

IHeartMantids said:


> Is that a five-string bass I see?


Yes it is! Jackson Concert C5 (pre-fender genration of course)






I am bassist/singer in a matal band. The picture was taken in a jam session.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Sweet!  I played bass for a while in high school, but college seems to have taken over my once-abundant free time.


----------



## Truff135

Some recent pics, as of tonight actually.  I apologize for the pajama's.  It's freezing here in Ohio and I just wanted to get into some sweats LOL.
Me just being normal (a rarity)  






Me and my Pekingese Truffles  






And me trying to act like I'm not always happy (even though I am about 99% of the time LOL)  






Hair's growing out and lookin' all shaggy


----------



## GoTerps

Here's a few pics from a recent trip to Big Bend National Park.

Me in Santa Elena canyon






Drinking some grey goose in the Rio Grande






Acting like a dork in Mexico






Roxanna along the trail to the "window"






Eric


----------



## Arachno_Shack

GoTerps said:


> Here's a few pics from a recent trip to Big Bend National Park.


Nice pics! I would really love to take the bike out there, do a little camping, and REALLY enjoy life!!!




Tim


----------



## froggyman

go terps you look just like my brother in law


----------



## LittleGiRLy

GoTerps said:


> Here's a few pics from a recent trip to Big Bend National Park.
> 
> Me in Santa Elena canyon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drinking some grey goose in the Rio Grande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acting like a dork in Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxanna along the trail to the "window"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


Beautiful pictures! Looks like you guys had so much fun


----------



## fishwithoutabik

Truff135 said:


> Some recent pics, as of tonight actually.  I apologize for the pajama's.  It's freezing here in Ohio and I just wanted to get into some sweats LOL.
> Me just being normal (a rarity)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Pekingese Truffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me trying to act like I'm not always happy (even though I am about 99% of the time LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair's growing out and lookin' all shaggy


You are too adorable! I dunno why, but I was thinking you were a guy before now.


----------



## ShadowBlade

Truff: Always nice to see another pretty face around here.:clap: 

Eric: Awesome pics man! look like some fun hikes!

-Sean


----------



## Morkelsker

Truff135 said:


> Some recent pics, as of tonight actually.  I apologize for the pajama's.  It's freezing here in Ohio and I just wanted to get into some sweats LOL.


Freezing out there??? Not as much as here in Montreal, we just had about a foot of snow and its nearly -20c out there :razz:


----------



## Truff135

Morkelsker said:


> Freezing out there??? Not as much as here in Montreal, we just had about a foot of snow and its nearly -20c out there :razz:


LOL ok I feel bad now...it's like 20 degrees F out here and I thought I was going to freeze to death.  I guess I have it better than I thought


----------



## fishwithoutabik

*You know what this thread needs?!?*

a "trashy" pierced tattooed chick. ( Ted), a picture of my new rat Guiness, and a freakin adorable kid (ok he's mine)


----------



## Ted

fishwithoutabik said:


> a "trashy" pierced tattooed chick. ( Ted), a picture of my new rat Guiness, and a freakin adorable kid (ok he's mine)


you would be cute without the piercings.


----------



## mikeythefireman

Ted said:


> you would be cute without the piercings.


I agree with Ted.  I think you'd be cute without the piercings.  I think you're hot with them.


----------



## phil jones

Truff135 said:


> Some recent pics, as of tonight actually.  I apologize for the pajama's.  It's freezing here in Ohio and I just wanted to get into some sweats LOL.
> Me just being normal (a rarity)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Pekingese Truffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me trying to act like I'm not always happy (even though I am about 99% of the time LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair's growing out and lookin' all shaggy


*wow you look a lot younger then your age  :clap: :clap: --- phil*




fishwithoutabik said:


> a "trashy" pierced tattooed chick. ( Ted), a picture of my new rat Guiness, and a freakin adorable kid (ok he's mine)


*and wow is all i can say   :worship: :worship: --- phil*


----------



## Truff135

fishwithoutabik said:


> a "trashy" pierced tattooed chick. ( Ted), a picture of my new rat Guiness, and a freakin adorable kid (ok he's mine)


Maybe I'm weird but I see nothing "trashy" about your tats/piercings.  I think you're gorgeous!!!  Your rat is adorable (makes me miss mine RIP Whipple) and your kid is just the cutest thing I've seen!!!


----------



## Stylopidae

Truff135 said:


> Maybe I'm weird but I see nothing "trashy" about your tats/piercings.  I think you're gorgeous!!!  Your rat is adorable (makes me miss mine RIP Whipple) and your kid is just the cutest thing I've seen!!!



Depends. If you get a tatoo that's somehow symbolic or semantic, then yes. If you go out and pick something off the wall of the shop, then it's trashy.


----------



## .lysergic.

I'm new to arachnoboards, and this is me:


----------



## Brian S

GoTerps said:


> Here's a few pics from a recent trip to Big Bend National Park.


Gee Eric, You look like Duke Nukem 

Nathaly and I in Canta, Peru

greetings from the Andes Mtns 













Check out the scenery here!! Its breath taking!


----------



## Brian S

More pics from Peru











This is Nathaly and myself with our baby Silvana


----------



## xgrafcorex

who is that guy with your family brian?  i don't see you and your orange hat anywhere. ;P   nice pics!  looks like you are all very happy. :clap:


----------



## Brian S

xgrafcorex said:


> i don't see you and your orange hat anywhere. ;P


haha well I have been wearing a Mizzou hat since they made the Big 12 championship game. When I return I shall return to my old ways and an orange hat


----------



## beetleman

fishwithoutabik said:


> a "trashy" pierced tattooed chick. ( Ted), a picture of my new rat Guiness, and a freakin adorable kid (ok he's mine)


:clap: very pretty! nuff said,and what a cute little boy,and can't forget the rat


----------



## NevularScorpion

fishwithoutabik said:


> a "trashy" pierced tattooed chick. ( Ted), a picture of my new rat Guiness, and a freakin adorable kid (ok he's mine)


wow i was supriced your too pretty to look like a mom


----------



## gdansey

First pic is at a motorcycle track day with the girl that got me into T's. Sadly we didn't survive the molt.  Second pic is chillin' on a Glacier Point climb in Yosemite. It was taken just before we broke out the beers.

Glenn


----------



## Mr. Mordax

That first pic reminds me of Nicolas Cage in _Ghost Rider_ for some reason.


----------



## Ted

Genei Ryodan said:


> wow i was supriced your too pretty to look like a mom


thats what people tell my wife,often, too!

moms can be very hot!:clap:


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Ted said:


> thats what people tell my wife,often, too!
> 
> moms can be very hot!:clap:


Strangely enough, this thought went through my head this morning as a possible post:



			
				Mike's Brainwaves said:
			
		

> Regardless of where Ted stands on tats and piercings, his wife *is* pretty hot.  You can't really argue there.


----------



## phil jones

Ted said:


> thats what people tell my wife,often, too!
> 
> moms can be very hot!:clap:


*hot wow on firei say you are VERY lucky mr ted   :worship: :worship: :worship: --- phil*


----------



## ErikH

Brian S said:


> More pics from Peru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Nathaly and myself with our baby Silvana


I think I have that same saddle-blanket print shirt.


----------



## beetleman

Ted said:


> thats what people tell my wife,often, too!
> 
> moms can be very hot!:clap:


hey ted, we need to get your wife a albino burmese python for her belly dancing tell me she wouldn't look even hotter!


----------



## Ted

lol..thanks guys..she is a sexy, wonderful wife, and terrific mother.
I am very lucky..so lucky, its surreal.
I guess i must've done something right along the way.


----------



## Uglykid2

Ya lucky bastid!


----------



## pronty

Genei Ryodan said:


> wow i was supriced your too pretty to look like a mom


*cough*
mothers ARE pretty. 

something about a mother and their baby  

*my biological clock ticking* :wall:


oh and: 
*very pretty girls here*   :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lorgakor

Ted isn't that like the twentieth time you've posted that pic? lol! We get it, your wife is hot! 

Brian, I can't believe how big Silvana is, she sure is gorgeous!


----------



## Brian S

Lorgakor said:


> Brian, I can't believe how big Silvana is, she sure is gorgeous!


Laura, Its that good Peruvian food they have down here! 
If I lived here I would be so fat I couldnt walk LOLOL


----------



## Ted

Lorgakor said:


> Ted isn't that like the twentieth time you've posted that pic? lol! We get it, your wife is hot!
> QUOTE]well i'm flattered you have been paying attention.
> but i counted _twice_.:?
> and since not everyone is as detail oriented in remembering all the pics that have been posted,  it doesnt hurt to post em twice.
> 
> I dont know about ''hot'' but she looks good to me.
> 
> i do have lots more pics!
> 
> i think what you are asking if I'll post another one..but it has to be different.
> ok..i can do that.,
> but before you complain..the alternative is i can post more pic of me .;P
> 
> took this of her, getting last minute costume adjustments before a big
> Lebanese show.


----------



## Gesticulator

Cheshire said:


> Depends. If you get a tatoo that's somehow symbolic or semantic, then yes. If you go out and pick something off the wall of the shop, then it's trashy.


Yes, my son, seems I have taught you well


----------



## Morkelsker

I wrote previously about the weather here in Montreal. Here's some pics after our first snowstorm of the year! Not a big deal for us but this is a strong begining for winter. It will be a cold winter this year I think. There will be a lot of days with freezing temperatures under -30c (-22f)


----------



## Scott C.

Ted!! That trashy woman was touching your wife!!


I do believe that at -22 degrees I would shrivel up and die... good luck with your frigid weather.


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Morkelsker said:


> I wrote previously about the weather here in Montreal. Here's some pics after our first snowstorm of the year! Not a big deal for us but this is a strong begining for winter. It will be a cold winter this year I think. There will be a lot of days with freezing temperatures under -30c (-22f)



Sigh... i love sunny San Diego, but come on! Can we get some snow down here at least for _ONE _day??!!!


----------



## Scott C.

LittleGiRLy said:


> Sigh... i love sunny San Diego, but come on! Can we get some snow down here at least for _ONE _day??!!!


Noooooooooo!


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Scott C. said:


> Noooooooooo!


Hahahahahaha!! Ok, let me rephrase......


Can we get some snow down here, _over my house_, for at least for ONE day??!!!

Lol



-


----------



## phil jones

Ted said:


> Lorgakor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ted isn't that like the twentieth time you've posted that pic? lol! We get it, your wife is hot!
> QUOTE]well i'm flattered you have been paying attention.
> but i counted _twice_.:?
> and since not everyone is as detail oriented in remembering all the pics that have been posted,  it doesnt hurt to post em twice.
> 
> I dont know about ''hot'' but she looks good to me.
> 
> i do have lots more pics!
> 
> i think what you are asking if I'll post another one..but it has to be different.
> ok..i can do that.,
> but before you complain..the alternative is i can post more pic of me .;P
> 
> took this of her, getting last minute costume adjustments before a big
> Lebanese show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VERY nice picts mr ted you are a lucky guy  :worship: :worship: and you can post as many as you want  thanks for the picts --- phil*
Click to expand...


----------



## Choobaine

bet ya never guessed what I would look like.

And yes I'm vain.

Very vain. 













Behind me in the first picture is a bed, I was snoozing, then I woke up, my feet were on the ridge on my ceeling and I was purring, the weak winter sun shone through the window and for some reason instead of "this is peaceful" or "beautiful winter" I thought "where's my bloody cap. It's on my head... I know! CAMERA!" 

Behind me in the second picture is a menu for Road Stop in Dusseldorf. I ate two XXL burgers, a plate of rubs and a plat of chicken wings there. Good memories. No weight gain. MmmmMMMMmm fast food!


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Choobaine said:


> bet ya never guessed what I would look like.


Nope.  Never.  

Though, people are rarely accurate with their guesses -- at least one person thought I was a girl.  :? 

and that was BEFORE posting the picture of my glorious mane


----------



## Choobaine

I've read the thread before but lost your mane.. my memory is terrible!

Wait hold on.. I got it. I've been mistaken for a dude before as a kid. I still act like one. 

I'm too geeky to be a chick. I'm more computer than human!


----------



## phil jones

Choobaine said:


> I've read the thread before but lost your mane.. my memory is terrible!
> 
> Wait hold on.. I got it. I've been mistaken for a dude before as a kid. I still act like one.
> 
> I'm too geeky to be a chick. I'm more computer than human!


*lol no you are a chick i know about this kind of thing     --- phil*


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Here's my glorious mane.

It wasn't really the hair (Hanson jokes aside), but someone thought I was a girl because I don't write aggressive posts confused and my screen name has the word "heart" in it.


----------



## Brian S

Ok, 1 more of Silvana, Nathaly and me


----------



## NevularScorpion

Ted said:


> thats what people tell my wife,often, too!
> 
> moms can be very hot!:clap:


TED you lucky man! your wife is hot lol how old is she ? she looks too young for you lol.... just kiddin. I wish i get married to a hot girl too (who likes Ts and scorp ). Do you know where i can get one ?


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Genei Ryodan said:


> I wish i get married to a hot girl too (who likes Ts and scorp ). Do you know where i can get one ?


I found one at college . . .


----------



## funnylori

IHeartMantids said:


> I found one at college . . .


And I found a cuddly guy who let me have a kitten. 
Here's my guy...





Photo posted with permission.


----------



## fishwithoutabik

Awww, thanks. actually i am a mom 3 times over!  Hey Ted, your wife is gorgeous!!



Genei Ryodan said:


> wow i was supriced your too pretty to look like a mom


----------



## fishwithoutabik

Originally Posted by Genei Ryodan  View Post
I wish i get married to a hot girl too (who likes Ts and scorp ). Do you know where i can get one ?


I would settle for somebody who wasn't terrified of them


----------



## Ted

Genei Ryodan said:


> TED you lucky man! your wife is hot lol how old is she ? she looks too young for you lol.... just kiddin. I wish i get married to a hot girl too (who likes Ts and scorp ). Do you know where i can get one ?


thanks, lol
she's 35..I'm 39..so not too much younger than me..but young enough for me.



fishwithoutabik said:


> Awww, thanks. actually i am a mom 3 times over!  Hey Ted, your wife is gorgeous!!


you too!.



Scott C. said:


> Ted!! That trashy woman was touching your wife!!


thats what i was thinking..dang it!


----------



## Choobaine

Yeah I'm still wondering if there are some absolutely stunning guys out there that like inverts. Ain't met any yet sadly.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Go to arachnocon with a t-shirt that says "SINGLE."


----------



## thedude

LOL @ Iheartmantids


----------



## NevularScorpion

IHeartMantids said:


> Go to arachnocon with a t-shirt that says "SINGLE."


i don't want to look despirate but hey thats a good idea. I wonder if some girls are going to wear those shirt.


----------



## NevularScorpion

fishwithoutabik said:


> Originally Posted by Genei Ryodan  View Post
> I wish i get married to a hot girl too (who likes Ts and scorp ). Do you know where i can get one ?
> 
> 
> I would settle for somebody who wasn't terrified of them


me too . I tried arachnonizing some of my hot girl friends but it did not work.


----------



## Choobaine

I tried to get Flo into inverts but he isn't totally interested. He finds it a challange keeping hissers. :/ And living in NI doesn't give much arachnomen opportunities!


----------



## moody

This is meh & mah beer. Taken, maybe 3 or 4 months ago:







I've been a lurker here for a while.
So now you know who's been watching you.


----------



## sick4x4

good beer(as American one's go)


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Genei Ryodan said:


> I tried arachnonizing some of my hot girl friends but it did not work .


You're not persistant enough.  I had a friend who was totally freaked out by my bugs until I actually invited her over to see mine and Lori's collection.  Now she wants to get her boyfriend a tarantula for Valentine's day.


----------



## craig84

sick4x4 said:


> good beer(as American one's go)


Right from the heaaht of boston baby. Sam adams, killians and amberbock what I like but I never really drink


----------



## Ted

Choobaine said:


> Yeah I'm still wondering if there are some absolutely stunning guys out there that like inverts. Ain't met any yet sadly.


yep.
i love inverts.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

sick4x4 said:


> good beer(as American one's go)


That's the first thing that popped into my head when i saw that photo too. ;P


----------



## CedrikG

Here's me 






In my natural habitat


----------



## Ted

lol.............


----------



## Anastasia

CedrikG said:


> Here's me
> 
> In my natural habitat


OMG!  where is yer clothe


----------



## Avix4me

I'm currently 12, 5 foot 5, and AWESOME! oh yea and my names Justin.


----------



## Anastasia

Avix4me said:


> I'm currently 12, 5 foot 5, and AWESOME! oh yea and my names Justin.


oh yeh u cute, but, dont let that make yer nose bleed  
and be good with girls, never know u might come across who gona spank yer cute butt, hahaha


----------



## NevularScorpion

moody said:


> This is meh & mah beer. Taken, maybe 3 or 4 months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a lurker here for a while.
> So now you know who's been watching you.


wow another hot girl from AB.


----------



## NevularScorpion

IHeartMantids said:


> You're not persistant enough.  I had a friend who was totally freaked out by my bugs until I actually invited her over to see mine and Lori's collection.  Now she wants to get her boyfriend a tarantula for Valentine's day.



how did you do it? teach me!


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Genei Ryodan said:


> how did you do it? teach me!


You just stick it in their face and say, "_SEE!!_" lol.


----------



## crazy4tat2s

*Thanksgiving*

My wife and I at thanksgiving.
View attachment 67293


----------



## ShadowBlade

Anastasia said:


> and be good with girls, never know u might come across who gona spank yer cute butt, hahaha


I dunno about Justin. But with all these pretty girls posting.. spank away ladies!  

-Sean


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Genei Ryodan said:


> how did you do it? teach me!


!

I convinced her to at least come by and see the bugs, and after holding one of my scorpions and one of Lori's tarantulas, she posted this on my facebook wall:



			
				Mike's Female Friend who Used to Hate Bugs said:
			
		

> Mike!!! you and Lori are awesome! it was so fun to hang out with your bugs friday night. now I take back every mean and evil things I said and thought about bugs)


By the way Anastasia, you shouldn't act drunk and hit on 12-year-olds.    Give him a chance to hit on you.


----------



## Aunt Ant

CedrikG said:


> Here's me
> In my natural habitat


LoL! That's great. You remind me of Steve-O, without the tattoos and multiple scarrings  


moody said:


> This is meh & mah beer. Taken, maybe 3 or 4 months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a lurker here for a while.
> So now you know who's been watching you.


I love yah hair dahling. It looks hot  
Come out 'n play more often! All you lurkers!


----------



## Anastasia

ShadowBlade said:


> I dunno about Justin. But with all these pretty girls posting.. spank away ladies!
> 
> -Sean











...








...




...


----------



## Stylopidae

If anyone needs a spanking, just ask


----------



## Aunt Ant

From you or the pokie?


----------



## phil jones

moody said:


> This is meh & mah beer. Taken, maybe 3 or 4 months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a lurker here for a while.
> So now you know who's been watching you.


*me thinks a girl with " attitude " :drool: :}  if you been watching should i be worried     ---- phil*


----------



## thedude

Cheshire said:


> If anyone needs a spanking, just ask


lol what you said and your pic reminds me of one of the chuck norris jokes.

you know one time cheshire punched a man in the soul?


----------



## phil jones

Cheshire said:


> If anyone needs a spanking, just ask


*i hope you are not going to spank that tarantula    --- phil*


----------



## phil jones

CedrikG said:


> Here's me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my natural habitat


*no clothes and what are you doing with that guitar    the cops should grab any one out with a guitar no clothes thats ok    we all do it :liar: :liar: --- phil*


----------



## butch4skin

Cheshire said:


> If anyone needs a spanking, just ask


Just out of curiosity, have you ever been offered work as a Danny Bonaducci body double? Because I could see it working out.


----------



## Choobaine

Ted said:


> yep.
> i love inverts.


You're not absolutely stunning though! Sorry! Yer out...! 

Everyone here looks so fitting of invert keepers.


----------



## phil jones

Choobaine said:


> You're not absolutely stunning though! Sorry! Yer out...!
> 
> Everyone here looks so fitting of invert keepers.


*bad luck mr ted    ---- phil*


----------



## David_F

moody said:


> This is meh & mah beer. Taken, maybe 3 or 4 months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a lurker here for a while.
> So now you know who's been watching you.


Hot?  Check
Likes inverts?  Check
Likes good beer (well, as long as we're counting macrobrews ;P )?  Check.

Really like the hair and piercings.


----------



## Stylopidae

David_F said:


> Hot?  Check
> Likes inverts?  Check
> Likes good beer (well, as long as we're counting macrobrews ;P )?  Check.
> 
> Really like the hair and piercings.


Only bad thing?

The monroe.


----------



## moody

Cheshire said:


> Only bad thing?
> 
> The monroe.


ah. but it is not a monroe, mine is a lip piercing. 
a monroe is above the lips and kind of through the cheek like marilyn monroe's beauty mark (it was named after her). i have another piercing though...


----------



## phil jones

moody said:


> ah. but it is not a monroe, mine is a lip piercing.
> a monroe is above the lips and kind of through the cheek like marilyn monroe's beauty mark (it was named after her). i have another piercing though...


*you do   any way welcome to the a- b- and have a good time and enjoy it just ask and some one will try and help you if they can --- phil*


----------



## Stylopidae

moody said:


> ah. but it is not a monroe, mine is a lip piercing.
> a monroe is above the lips and kind of through the cheek like marilyn monroe's beauty mark (it was named after her). i have another piercing though...


Same family, I guess...not really up on my terminology.

I'm just not a fan of the random 'ball on face' peircings 'ala the Monroe.

To each their own.

*shrugs*


----------



## Selenops

moody said:


> This is meh & mah beer. Taken, maybe 3 or 4 months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a lurker here for a while.
> So now you know who's been watching you.


Oh wow another beautiful T girl, man, I need to get out more and see what's happening in these arachnid conventions. I imagine a hot singles scene. hehehe


----------



## beetleman

moody said:


> This is meh & mah beer. Taken, maybe 3 or 4 months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a lurker here for a while.
> So now you know who's been watching you.


vvvery perdy! let's see pretty women,likes inverts,likes beer..........what more can ya ask for  welcome to da boards:clap:


----------



## Truff135

Moody...your hair...I want it.  I had mine short for years and years and years, mine's just too curly to do it like yours but it's awesome. :clap: 
Makes me almost want to chop mine off again but I promised my husband I'd at least _try_ to grow it out some (but no promises... )


----------



## fishwithoutabik

Awesome! your natural habitat seems so much more exciting then mine lol



CedrikG said:


> Here's me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my natural habitat


----------



## Scott C.

Choobaine said:


> Everyone here looks so fitting of invert keepers.


You're here too... funny that.


----------



## LittleGiRLy

CedrikG said:


> Here's me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my natural habitat


Hehehe... yah just can't beat being naked in the jungle with a guitar, now can you?


----------



## Ted

Choobaine said:


> You're not absolutely stunning though! Sorry! Yer out...!


how funny..
thats not what i hear 

although the only opinion that counts, of course, is the wifes.


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Ted said:


> although the only opinion that counts, of course, is the wifes.



Sounds like she has you trained well, Ted.

j/k........


----------



## butch4skin

Or drugged her. Roofie sandwich?


----------



## Ted

Arachno_Shack said:


> Sounds like she has you trained well, Ted.
> 
> j/k........


I'm highly trainable.


----------



## Stylopidae

Ted said:


> I'm highly trainable.


Yup...you leave only the _occasional_ puddle.


----------



## Ted

Cheshire said:


> Yup...you leave only the _occasional_ puddle.


........


----------



## Gesticulator

Cheshire said:


> If anyone needs a spanking, just ask


Great picture, Joe. As for a "monroe", both Kacey and Jordan have a natural one!


----------



## phil jones

Gesticulator said:


> Great picture, Joe. As for a "monroe", both Kacey and Jordan have a natural one!


*nice picts and thank you for posting them  :clap: --- phil*


----------



## mysticulator

phil jones said:


> *nice picts and thank you for posting them  :clap: --- phil*


sheesh mom, ya think you could choose a better pic? hahah
we have it on the same side too


----------



## TK-229

Ya knever know what folks do when not on the boards... lol













more at  www.myspace.com/TK229


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I totally want to buy the $800 Vader costume on Amazon.


----------



## TK-229

The ones we wear run more into the $3000 range... That trooper i'm wearing is about $1700 invested.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

!

Damn.


----------



## ShadowBlade

If no one else will say it, I will - Very pretty, Kacey :clap:.

-Sean


----------



## CedrikG

Oh please tell me its a joke, you did'nt waste 3000 for a plastic suit ?


----------



## butch4skin

CedrikG said:


> Oh please tell me its a joke, you did'nt waste 3000 for a plastic suit ?


Whatever man. The codpiece alone is worth every cent.


----------



## Tony

CedrikG said:


> Oh please tell me its a joke, you did'nt waste 3000 for a plastic suit ?


Its funny sometimes, people....and thier hobbies. I know a very small # of people who even begin to comprehend the mere purchase of a 'spider' let alone one costing hundreds of dollars...
People are odd that way I guess...
T


----------



## Vfox

gsal28 said:


> Whatever man. The codpiece alone is worth every cent.


 :worship:


----------



## NevularScorpion

mysticulator said:


> sheesh mom, ya think you could choose a better pic? hahah
> we have it on the same side too


wow another hot mom lol nice pic by the way


----------



## CedrikG

Tony said:


> Its funny sometimes, people....and thier hobbies
> T


The hobby of the plastic suit ?

Im just joking, its not my business !


----------



## Waxen

Genei Ryodan said:


> wow another hot mom lol nice pic by the way


I believe that's brother and sister.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Uh, yeah . . . the mom is _Gest_iculator.


----------



## butch4skin

Genei Ryodan said:


> wow another hot mom lol nice pic by the way


Crash and burn, bro...crash and burn


----------



## NevularScorpion

gsal28 said:


> Crash and burn, bro...crash and burn


umm.. thats a joke  but yeah she hot whatever her status is


----------



## Gesticulator

Genei Ryodan said:


> wow another hot mom lol nice pic by the way


ummm, no. She is 15 and thats her 10 year old brother.



Waxen said:


> I believe that's brother and sister.


Precisely. Thanks.



IHeartMantids said:


> Uh, yeah . . . the mom is _Gest_iculator.


Thanks for clarifying.



gsal28 said:


> Crash and burn, bro...crash and burn


----------



## phil jones

Gesticulator said:


> ummm, no. She is 15 and thats her 10 year old brother.
> 
> 
> Precisely. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.


*and if i may say they look like good kids and your daughter has her mums good looks to   you and their dad must be proud of them :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: ---- phil*


----------



## Israel2004

TK-229 said:


> Ya knever know what folks do when not on the boards... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more at  www.myspace.com/TK229



:worship: :worship:  I'm so green with envy. i"m a huge star wars fan.


----------



## mysticulator

holy. sheebies.
ummm
ya.
about that.






:8o 





Gesticulator said:


> ummm, no. She is 15 and thats her 10 year old brother.
> 
> 
> Precisely. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## billyb

yes.. a very very beautiful (in the very far future) hot mama. aren't we cute together?


----------



## moose35

billyb said:


> yes.. a very very beautiful (in the very far future) hot mama. aren't we cute together?



look like some is claiming something....huh??


----------



## LittleGiRLy

moose35 said:


> look like some is claiming something....huh??


wouldn't you?...


----------



## UrbanJungles

I need one of those trooper outfits for my Haplopelma...I can probably get my woman to dress like Leah and it'll totally be worth it...


----------



## Gesticulator

billyb said:


> yes.. a very very beautiful (in the very far future) hot mama. aren't we cute together?


Makes a mama proud!!!!


----------



## froggyman

TK-229 said:


> Ya knever know what folks do when not on the boards... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more at  www.myspace.com/TK229


i didnt think the Emperor let his storm troopers drink guiness or pal around with Luke Skywalker


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

billyb said:


> yes.. a very very beautiful (in the very far future) hot mama. aren't we cute together?


Half that photo is


----------



## thedude

froggyman said:


> i didnt think the Emperor let his storm troopers drink guiness or pal around with Luke Skywalker


yeh when i saw that my inner star wars geek screemed AWSOME!!!


----------



## David Burns

froggyman said:


> i didnt think the Emperor let his storm troopers drink guiness or pal around with Luke Skywalker


Only on League Bowling Night.


----------



## froggyman

ah i guess it builds morale....


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Wow, sweet suit! However, that thing looks very uncomfortable! And from the looks of it... 

going to the bathroom must be a pain  





-


----------



## Ewok

I bet you secretly want a Princess Leia costume.


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Ewok said:


> I bet you secretly want a Princess Leia costume.


Princess Leia's golden bikini? who wouldn't! LoL...


----------



## Ewok

I wouldn't!!


----------



## LittleGiRLy

yes, but then again, you're not physically suited for that type of costume


----------



## Ewok

good point! I'll take a Boba fett costume instead!:clap:


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Ewok said:


> good point! I'll take a Boba fett costume instead!:clap:


Haha! now that's more your style!


----------



## Ewok

I was going to say a Jar Jar binks, costume, but I didn't want to start a riot or something.


----------



## NevularScorpion

i rather spend all those money buying rare Ts than getting a costume. on the other hand, i will spend money on a gundam costume


----------



## butch4skin

I've got this cool costume called the Richard Ramirez. It's a black ski-mask, a knife, and a bag of cocaine.


----------



## brandontmyers

A little Saudi Arabian influence. All legal stuff here.


----------



## beetleman

Ewok said:


> I bet you secretly want a Princess Leia costume.


:drool: ooooh! i like the sound of that


----------



## Ewok

I hope your not refering to yourself when you say that!!!


----------



## Scott C.

What flavor Lokal?.... Haven't been to the bar in a bit. Great way to smoke though.

Cheers.


----------



## Anastasia

ok, wherez pictures!?!
u guyz jes love to blah blah blah


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Ewok said:


> I hope your not refering to yourself when you say that!!!


Hahahaha!! Oh, Just let him live in his dream


----------



## brandontmyers

Scott C. said:


> What flavor Lokal?.... Haven't been to the bar in a bit. Great way to smoke though.
> 
> Cheers.


Most likely it's double apple. That's the best. Either that or lemonade. We used to have a bar here, but they closed it down before I got a chance to go. SO when I got the money I decided to get one. One of the best decisions I have ever made, haha.

Brandon


----------



## Scott C.

Double apple is good.... and anything blueberry.

Closed down the bar? Sacrilege!

Cheers.


----------



## beetleman

Ewok said:


> I hope your not refering to yourself when you say that!!!


no no no for the ladies ofcourse


----------



## Gesticulator

Lokal said:


> A little Saudi Arabian influence. All legal stuff here.


Is that "hooka"? Starting to be all the hype among teenagers now here.


----------



## sick4x4

awwwww kool hookah mate, i see some extra pieces wheres everyone!!!


----------



## Aunt Ant

That looks like a nice hookah. Mine's crap!

A pic from exactly one year ago. Trying on stuff at bloomingdales. Free from that place for 4 months now yay


----------



## NevularScorpion

i like your shirt its so nice!!


----------



## PhormictopusMan

I had a shirt like that with Spock on it.


----------



## Ted

Lokal said:


> Most likely it's double apple. That's the best. Either that or lemonade. We used to have a bar here, but they closed it down before I got a chance to go. SO when I got the money I decided to get one. One of the best decisions I have ever made, haha.
> 
> Brandon


i prefer coffee flavored, its very earthy, and not sweet.
although the apple, rose,orange, and even lemon are good.
i even use a zester and make up my own combinations.:}


----------



## craig84

tobacco is bad


----------



## Ted

craig84 said:


> tobacco is bad


thats odd!

are you sure? 

i seem to enjoy smoking it.:?


----------



## Ewok

It sure is bad, where have _*you *_been;P 

Just because you enjoy something, dosen't always mean its good for you!


----------



## Ted

Ewok said:


> It sure is bad, where have _*you *_been;P
> 
> Just because you enjoy something, dosen't always mean its good for you!


life is short, and full of things i _dont_ enjoy.
I'll take my chances.;P


----------



## Ewok

Ted said:


> life is short, and full of things i _dont_ enjoy.


You don't say!! I would of never known, you always seem so positive and upbeat about  some things!;P 

good luck on your short term endevors!


----------



## Ted

Ewok said:


> You don't say!! I would of never known, you always seem so positive and upbeat about  some things!;P


 
who...me?!!?  :liar: :? :razz:


----------



## phil jones

Aunt Ant said:


> That looks like a nice hookah. Mine's crap!
> 
> A pic from exactly one year ago. Trying on stuff at bloomingdales. Free from that place for 4 months now yay


*if i may say a nice pict of you    --- phil*


----------



## phil jones

craig84 said:


> tobacco is bad


*and you should not eat it  :? :?    ---- phil*


----------



## brandontmyers

I have some friends from Saudi Arabia and the first time I tried it I was hooked. I don't smoke it all the time. Just when I have some free time to kill. Very relaxing. And the reason no one was there is because they were at work.


----------



## davelove

*high*

just wanted to say hi to every one i breed pokies and other tarantulas i have just about every pokie out thier


----------



## nspeissegger

elephant dance xD


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Me and Lori, as drawn by R. K. Milholland of Something*Positive.






The version I colored in:


----------



## xgrafcorex

haha nice drawing.  is that a P. metallica?  :}   you should color in some white on lori's eyes between the horizontalish lines.


----------



## ShadowBlade

This is me and Kelly Pascoe. Those that I've talked martial arts with- this guy is my greatest rival, and best bro. The one that took State-Division Champion title away from me in competition two years ago, and I have been unable to win it back from since.

View attachment 67699


And this is me and Beverly at the Christmas party at work. (not my girlfriend, she just really likes me) 

View attachment 67700


-Sean


----------



## -Sarah-

Gosh Sean, you look super happy in that last one!  The photos turned out good! :clap: 

-Sarah


----------



## Mr. Mordax

xgrafcorex said:


> haha nice drawing.  is that a P. metallica?  :}   you should color in some white on lori's eyes between the horizontalish lines.


Good IDing skills there.   

I'm actually leaving it colored that way because that's how the artist does his characters -- only around half of them have whites to their eyes.  The other half are just dots for pupils and lines suggesting lids.


----------



## phil jones

ShadowBlade said:


> This is me and Kelly Pascoe. Those that I've talked martial arts with- this guy is my greatest rival, and best bro. The one that took State-Division Champion title away from me in competition two years ago, and I have been unable to win it back from since.
> 
> View attachment 67699
> 
> 
> why don't you creep up behind him and   no you better not   :8o :8o :8o  --- phil
> 
> And this is me and Beverly at the Christmas party at work. (not my girlfriend, she just really likes me)
> 
> View attachment 67700
> 
> 
> -Sean


and she really likes you   how do you feel about her :? she looks like a nice girl to me :worship: :worship: and its coming up to xmas  any way i will stop now as i am a silly old git what do i know :? :?  ---- phil


----------



## moody

ShadowBlade said:


> This is me and Kelly Pascoe. Those that I've talked martial arts with- this guy is my greatest rival, and best bro. The one that took State-Division Champion title away from me in competition two years ago, and I have been unable to win it back from since.
> 
> View attachment 67699
> 
> 
> And this is me and Beverly at the Christmas party at work. (not my girlfriend, she just really likes me)
> 
> View attachment 67700
> 
> 
> -Sean


very cute


----------



## Stylopidae

After a long night of number crunching in preperation for a few things I'm working on for the articles section, here's what I look like:







Now, I just need to find materials and experiment.


----------



## Anastasia

Merry Christmas!


----------



## unclechewy

I'm fairly new to the hobby and to the boards.  Don't have a picture of just me, so here is a picture of the entire family, I'm big buy in the middle in the orange shirt.  Zane in the purple shirt will also be collecting as soon as Santa delivers his first T, a G. rosea.  







To answer the questions before they come up.  All of my kids are adopted by both my wife and I.  The little baby is actually my grandson.


----------



## Brian S

Uh OH!! Its the mad Russky  


Anastasia said:


> Merry Christmas!


----------



## phil jones

unclechewy said:


> I'm fairly new to the hobby and to the boards.  Don't have a picture of just me, so here is a picture of the entire family, I'm big buy in the middle in the orange shirt.  Zane in the purple shirt will also be collecting as soon as Santa delivers his first T, a G. rosea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer the questions before they come up.  All of my kids are adopted by both my wife and I.  The little baby is actually my grandson.


*and if i may say a wonderful family you have :clap: :clap:   you must be proud of them all if only there was more like you and your wife who give a loving home to ALL of your kids then this world would be a better place to you and her :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:   ---- phil*


----------



## phil jones

Brian S said:


> Uh OH!! Its the mad Russky



*mad  :? what do you mean    i see a pretty lady and the bear not bad as well     ---- phil*


----------



## Lindze

Here's one of myself from a christmas party last week. I figure i should post one up since it'sbeen a long while......


----------



## Gesticulator

Great pics everyone!!! That's what this thread is all about!


----------



## Keith Richard

Me with my new toy........


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Oooooh, shiny!!


----------



## Texas Blonde

These were taken a couple weekends ago when my sister and I went deer hunting in Water Valley, Tx.  I shot my first buck, and she shot her first deer ever, a small doe.


----------



## fishwithoutabik

Call me a stick in the mud, but that last one is a bit graphic.


----------



## Widowman10

Texas Blonde said:


> These were taken a couple weekends ago when my sister and I went deer hunting in Water Valley, Tx.  I shot my first buck, and she shot her first deer ever, a small doe.


very nice pics! and nice deer!:clap: looks like fun, wish i could go deer or elk hunting...


----------



## LaurynSS

My dad and I in Cancun in September:


----------



## Arachno_Shack

WOW!
Guns, women, deer, Dodge, and an almost empty bottle of Jack!
All the fixings for a great time!
Seriously though, nice deer. I bet it was fun to be there when your sister got her first.
Save a steak for me!!!


Tim


Texas Blonde said:


> These were taken a couple weekends ago when my sister and I went deer hunting in Water Valley, Tx.  I shot my first buck, and she shot her first deer ever, a small doe.


----------



## Insecto

Thats me collecting insects from the old (400yers old) sewerage system tunel in Central europe.


----------



## phil jones

Texas Blonde said:


> These were taken a couple weekends ago when my sister and I went deer hunting in Water Valley, Tx.  I shot my first buck, and she shot her first deer ever, a small doe.


*wow two pretty girls  and hunting as well  i like to go hunting but i have no gun and i am in the city :wall: i could go hunting people   a joke   nice pics  :worship: :worship: ---- phil*


----------



## phil jones

LaurynSS said:


> My dad and I in Cancun in September:


*and is that right david r s . is your dad wow good to see you and i miss his funny replies   any way have a good time on the A.B.  --- phil*


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Texas Blonde said:


> These were taken a couple weekends ago when my sister and I went deer hunting in Water Valley, Tx.  I shot my first buck, and she shot her first deer ever, a small doe.


Nice Sky! Must be awesome to hunt in TX!! Up here in PA you cant hardly find a good shot over 100 yards, out there you could get shoots at like 300+! What gun were you using? 
Nice buck there too.
Nothing like skinning and then butchering a dear. 

~Samuel


----------



## Texas Blonde

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Nice Sky! Must be awesome to hunt in TX!! Up here in PA you cant hardly find a good shot over 100 yards, out there you could get shoots at like 300+! What gun were you using?
> Nice buck there too.
> Nothing like skinning and then butchering a dear.
> 
> ~Samuel


I was shooting a Ruger .223, also known as a Mini 14.  The buck was standing at about 125 yards, down the hill where my ground blind was.  The first time I ever shot that gun was when I shot the buck, and he fell about 30 yards from where I shot him at.  Oddly, my doe was standing in exactly the same spot as the buck, and she fell immediately after I shot her.  It was a pretty big rush.  

We skinned and butchered all three deer, and all of them are at the processor right now.  Im sharing the meat with my family, and a few friends.  The buck is also at the taxidermist, but Im only getting a European mount.  The hides from all three deer are going to be tanned and will decorate our ranch house.  I believe in using as much of the deer as possible.


----------



## jonnysebachi

Wow, very nice deer you two got there.  Over here in Oregon I have a buck I am planning on hunting next year.  6 deer were in our backyard last week.  We are almost overrun with them.  LOL


----------



## Brian S

phil jones said:


> *mad  :? what do you mean    i see a pretty lady and the bear not bad as well     ---- phil*


Phil, Someone needs to rent you a prostituterolleyes::


----------



## Anastasia

Brian S said:


> Phil, Someone needs to rent you a prostituterolleyes::


  u mean belly dancer
yuakes that wuz such pretty open minded comment


----------



## LaurynSS

phil jones said:


> *and is that right david r s . is your dad wow good to see you and i miss his funny replies   any way have a good time on the A.B.  --- phil*


Yeah, that's him alright, he's just a barrel of laughs.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Texas Blonde said:


> I was shooting a Ruger .223, also known as a Mini 14.  The buck was standing at about 125 yards, down the hill where my ground blind was.  The first time I ever shot that gun was when I shot the buck, and he fell about 30 yards from where I shot him at.  Oddly, my doe was standing in exactly the same spot as the buck, and she fell immediately after I shot her.  It was a pretty big rush.
> 
> We skinned and butchered all three deer, and all of them are at the processor right now.  Im sharing the meat with my family, and a few friends.  The buck is also at the taxidermist, but Im only getting a European mount.  The hides from all three deer are going to be tanned and will decorate our ranch house.  I believe in using as much of the deer as possible.


Ok cool, good it was sighted in, its not fun when you shoot at a deer only to miss because of the gun... 
It just depends on where you hit them, for how far they will run, 
I got two doe this year, and the first dropped, the 2nd one ran about 40 yards. Your right, not much more exciting then shooting a deer! Except maybe a bear or elk. What was your sister shooting?

I have to agree, if you shoot it you might as well use as much as you can. European mounts are nice, if they are done good, but i like the full head the best.
I still hope to get me a buck in muzzleloader season this year, starts this Wed. so wish me luck. 

~Samuel


----------



## Texas Blonde

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Ok cool, good it was sighted in, its not fun when you shoot at a deer only to miss because of the gun...
> It just depends on where you hit them, for how far they will run,
> I got two doe this year, and the first dropped, the 2nd one ran about 40 yards. Your right, not much more exciting then shooting a deer! Except maybe a bear or elk. What was your sister shooting?
> 
> I have to agree, if you shoot it you might as well use as much as you can. European mounts are nice, if they are done good, but i like the full head the best.
> I still hope to get me a buck in muzzleloader season this year, starts this Wed. so wish me luck.
> 
> ~Samuel


I borrowed the guns from the guy who guides mule deer hunts on the game ranch just north of us.  Its actually the gun he carries to back up the person he is guiding, so I trusted that it was sighted in.  My sister was shooting a borrowed .270, and it definitely wasnt sighted in well, she and her guide missed 3 times each at two doe, who amazingly stood there the entire time they were being shot at, lol.  She made a bad shot on the doe she did get, because the animal spooked and turned away from the shot.  We later shot the gun and it was almost 7" high at 100 yards, which was where it was supposed to be sighted in at.  Next year we will each have our own guns to shoot, so it wont be such a pain having to borrow guns.  I didnt have a fun head mount done on my buck, because he was just too small to be worth the money.  

Anyway, to get this back on topic, here is a picture of me from our bar's Christmas party.  The bruise on my face is from getting headbutted in the face by a horse.  It was lovely, let me tell you.


----------



## Brian S

Anastasia said:


> u mean belly dancer
> yuakes that wuz such pretty open minded comment


Yeah thats it belly dancer! 
You know me, I'm just an open minded sort of person LOLOL


----------



## pinktoe23

Great pix everyone!  Good to see some new faces as well, welcome to the boards! I've been away for awhile so here's some newer and an old one I've always liked. 

Hope you all had an awesome Christmas with your loved ones y que Santa les haya traido muchos regalos!!!!


----------



## Vfox

Oh Lord, you've done it now, the comments will not end, haha. *cough*Phil*cough*


----------



## phil jones

pinktoe23 said:


> Great pix everyone!  Good to see some new faces as well, welcome to the boards! I've been away for awhile so here's some newer and an old one I've always liked.
> 
> Hope you all had an awesome Christmas with your loved ones y que Santa les haya traido muchos regalos!!!!


*hi wonderful picts of you as all ways :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: thanks for posting them it SO good to see you back with us a nice xmas gift THANKS   :razz: :razz:   --- phil*


----------



## cheetah13mo

Here's my wife and I at a recent Christmas party at work. Kathleen (my wife) has really dark brown eyes so they always show up red.


----------



## NevularScorpion

Texas Blonde said:


> These were taken a couple weekends ago when my sister and I went deer hunting in Water Valley, Tx.  I shot my first buck, and she shot her first deer ever, a small doe.



when i first look at this pic i was kinda sad because of the dead deer but when i saw the raw meet i got hungry. lol i never taste a deer before, does it taste like chicken? also pls dont kill rain deers when christmas is coming because santa might need them but hey who needs presents if you have a one month supply of steak and beef jerky.


----------



## BostonBrother

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Your right, not much more exciting then shooting a deer! Except maybe a bear or elk.
> 
> ~Samuel


I used to live in Western Alaska and was fortunate enough to go out on a caribou hunt with some native Alaskans.  What a blast.  Caribou tend to travel in straight lines.  So we would get around the heard in front on snow machines and ambush them.  What a rush!  We ended up with five that day.  Kept me fed the whole winter.


----------



## pinktoe23

Vfox said:


> Oh Lord, you've done it now, the comments will not end, haha. *cough*Phil*cough*


haha   



phil jones said:


> *hi wonderful picts of you as all ways :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: thanks for posting them it SO good to see you back with us a nice xmas gift THANKS   :razz: :razz:   --- phil*


Thank you for the nice words Phil, you're always very sweet  



Brian S said:


> Greetings from Peru!!!
> 
> GO MIZZOU TIGERS!!!



Brian your little angel is too precious!!! God bless her always


----------



## Brian S

pinktoe23 said:


> Brian your little angel is too precious!!! God bless her always


Thanks!!  When she is a little angel she takes after me but when she is naughty that would be from her Mom


----------



## xhexdx

Alright, time to post some pictures...

Me in Hawaii just smiling for the camera:






Caught a snowflake eel with the net:






New Hawaii State Record.  Old one was 365lbs.:


----------



## Mr. Mordax

That's one hell of a fish!


----------



## phil jones

IHeartMantids said:


> That's one hell of a fish!


*and a bit scary to  :8o :8o :8o --- phil *


----------



## froggyman

haha i could see the pic at first and thought the eel was 365 lbs lol


----------



## xhexdx

Ha!  That would be a pretty big eel!

Yeah, that broadbill was an experience to catch, that's for sure.  It hit at about 1:45am.  Night fishing is a completely different story from day fishing!


----------



## pinktoe23

Brian S said:


> Thanks!!  When she is a little angel she takes after me but when she is naughty that would be from her Mom


typical   


xhexdx, that's a great pic! Did you guys preserve it?


----------



## xhexdx

No, we cut it up and shared it with all our friends.  Had a HUGE barbecue.  Josh (the other guy in the picture) kept the bill, since he lived there and I had to return home a couple days later.


----------



## cichlidsman

this is me and lori.  the girl in the mirror is a friend


----------



## GQ.

I haven't posted any self photos in a long time, so here goes...

A photo from a few minutes ago.


----------



## Texas Blonde

GQ. said:


> I haven't posted any self photos in a long time, so here goes...
> 
> A photo from a few minutes ago.



*whistles loudly*


----------



## froggyman

you look angry......cheer up at the least you have a cool goatee


----------



## froggyman

cichlidsman said:


> this is me and lori.  the girl in the mirror is a friend


is that second pic in Newfoundland??


----------



## skinheaddave

Me relaxing on the floor with a pillow at my inlaws house.







Later on, hanging out with my lapdog, Jasmine.







Now who can guess what Tamara likes taking pictures of?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## kitty_b

i realized i have no recent pics since the wedding in june. 

forgive me, i'm up late and need a shower.


----------



## Widowman10

skinheaddave said:


>


haha, i really like that pic! the dog looks so cute


----------



## Taki F&T

Just had a lot of fun getting here all the way from page 1!  

Well here goes then....

Here I am (not the handsome one  ) with my little spiderman







Here's my little family







Some eyecandy for the male members, me with the hottest woman in South Africa (seriously, FHM's hottest SA woman), she makes me look like a bit of a fossil







And just me


----------



## phil jones

skinheaddave said:


> Me relaxing on the floor with a pillow at my inlaws house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, hanging out with my lapdog, Jasmine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now who can guess what Tamara likes taking pictures of?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


*good picts i love the dog :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:  --- phil*


----------



## phil jones

kitty_b said:


> i realized i have no recent pics since the wedding in june.
> 
> forgive me, i'm up late and need a shower.


*you look fine to me   and its good to see who's behind the computer:clap:  --- phil*


----------



## phil jones

Taki F&T said:


> Just had a lot of fun getting here all the way from page 1!
> 
> * hi well done from page 1  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some eyecandy for the male members, me with the hottest woman in South Africa (seriously, FHM's hottest SA woman), she makes me look like a bit of a fossil
> 
> http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r86/TakiT_photos/e-mail_4772.jpg[
> 
> [B]yes i see what you mean and you had taken picts ;) ;) :rolleyes: --- phil[/B]


----------



## Taki F&T

He, he, it's work you know


----------



## Gesticulator

GQ. said:


> I haven't posted any self photos in a long time, so here goes...
> 
> A photo from a few minutes ago.


Me tinks you be needed some sunshine mon!;P


----------



## cichlidsman

froggyman said:


> is that second pic in Newfoundland??


yes it is a pic form laux aux meadows were the vikings use to live.  the first pic is of me in the cabin we rented for the week, last summer.


----------



## froggyman

thanks i didnt now newfoundland was that beautiful


----------



## cichlidsman

froggyman said:


> thanks i didnt now newfoundland was that beautiful


some more pics of newfoundland.  i love newfoundland


----------



## froggyman

hows the weather up there?


----------



## cichlidsman

froggyman said:


> hows the weather up there?


 we just got over a blizzard and now it calls for another 15-20cm of snow again tonight.  i have a nice snow machine, so i dont mind.  all and all the weather is great all year. it dont get too hot(the most is +30*c) and it dont get too cold( the most is -25*c) and these are for only a couple of weeks a year.  i cant think of any place i rather be


----------



## Morro_Narcissa

This is why I love when it finally gets cold in Texas...





I get to wear things on my head!


----------



## phil jones

Morro_Narcissa said:


> This is why I love when it finally gets cold in Texas...
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f345/morro_narcissa/myspace stuff/1228070901_lo.jpg
> I get to wear things on my head!


*and you look nice in it and if i may say cute to :8o :8o :8o i hope i did not embarrass you ? --- phil*


----------



## syndicate

geekin out with headlamp in spider-room lol
i love this thing


----------



## Anastasia

skinheaddave said:


> Me relaxing on the floor with a pillow at my inlaws house.
> 
> http://photos-965.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sf2p/v167/245/75/512434965/n512434965_463970_6260.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Heeeey   I use to use my dog as a pillow too


----------



## Anastasia

GQ. said:


> I haven't posted any self photos in a long time, so here goes...
> 
> A photo from a few minutes ago.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v289/GilbertQ/DSCN1264.jpg


are you always so so serious?, c'on give up a little smile


----------



## Morro_Narcissa

ha! I've never even seen Gil without a smile on his face. Are we sure that's even him??  :?


----------



## Truff135

Anastasia said:


> Merry Christmas!
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v106/Anastassia/mix1142.jpg


Anastasia, if I may say so, I think you're very pretty!   And I know I've seen a pic of you somewhere on a motorcycle!  That's awesome, my husband and I are hoping to get some of our own soon.
(I like your coat too!  )


----------



## Anastasia

Truff135 said:


> Anastasia, if I may say so, I think you're very pretty!   And I know I've seen a pic of you somewhere on a motorcycle!  That's awesome, my husband and I are hoping to get some of our own soon.
> (I like your coat too!  )


Thank you kindly  
Bikes are my passion, cant imagine life with out them
bikes and my spiders, I know Am a nutcase, lol
here is my ultra, been true half of country and O' Canada on it, awesome ride :worship:


----------



## phil jones

Anastasia said:


> Thank you kindly
> Bikes are my passion, cant imagine life with out them
> bikes and my spiders, I know Am a nutcase, lol
> here is my ultra, been true half of country and O' Canada on it, awesome ride :worship:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v106/Anastassia/Anna/Daytona05020.jpg


*wow nice pict :clap: :clap:    ---- phil*


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Anastasia said:


> Thank you kindly
> Bikes are my passion, cant imagine life with out them
> bikes and my spiders, I know Am a nutcase, lol
> here is my ultra, been true half of country and O' Canada on it, awesome ride :worship:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v106/Anastassia/Anna/Daytona05020.jpg



Nice Bike! My buddy just picked up a brand new Ultra/Screaming Eagle Ed. Man, that bike is sharp!....Still like my Victory, though. 

-Tim


----------



## Truff135

Anastasia said:


> Thank you kindly
> Bikes are my passion, cant imagine life with out them
> bikes and my spiders, I know Am a nutcase, lol
> here is my ultra, been true half of country and O' Canada on it, awesome ride :worship:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v106/Anastassia/Anna/Daytona05020.jpg


Wow, an ultra-classic!  My dad's got one of those, talk about a silky-smooth ride!  Always nice to see a woman on one of those bad boys!  I'm more of a novice and have been wanting a Dyna, my hubby wants the Nightrod.  Tell ya what, sitting on one of those is something else.  I envy you!!!  :clap: 
That's some nice gear, too!  If I could stop spending money on tarantulas, maybe I could get my bike LOL.


----------



## Gesticulator

Awesome Anastasia!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anastasia

Arachno_Shack said:


> Nice Bike! My buddy just picked up a brand new Ultra/Screaming Eagle Ed. Man, that bike is sharp!....Still like my Victory, though.
> 
> -Tim


cant beat Ultra tho, did 1400mi in 2.5 days
love my tunes, 80-watt Advanced Audio System 4 speakers, 
real comfy seat, huge Bat-wing fairing and lower fairings, 
out west cruising speed 95-110mi, 
with front end at 28 degree and 16" tire
this bike can corner 30 deg angles 
love it just love it


----------



## Brian S

skinheaddave said:


> http://photos-965.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sctm/v171/245/75/512434965/n512434965_464146_351.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Hey Dave,
Do I see some "evening shadow" on top?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Anastasia said:


> Thank you kindly
> Bikes are my passion, cant imagine life with out them
> bikes and my spiders, I know Am a nutcase, lol
> here is my ultra, been true half of country and O' Canada on it, awesome ride :worship:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v106/Anastassia/Anna/Daytona05020.jpg


Oh wow, a hot pokie herder! :drool:


----------



## crawldad

*My turn to update*

Like to wish all of you a Happy New year.  Been a rough one for me, but am fortunate to have my family, and my critters, in that order.  1st pix is of the whole family, and second is of my wife (21 yrs.) Cyndy and myself.  
For those I've met, I can't wait to hear from you soon.   
For those I haven't, I look forward to it!


----------



## Truff135

I don't think we've met yet Crawldad, but Happy New Year to you, too!  Your family looks great


----------



## Anastasia

crawldad said:


> Like to wish all of you a Happy New year.  Been a rough one for me, but am fortunate to have my family, and my critters, in that order.  1st pix is of the whole family, and second is of my wife (21 yrs.) Cyndy and myself.
> For those I've met, I can't wait to hear from you soon.
> For those I haven't, I look forward to it!


We'll do  , and Thank you
lovely family there crawdad!, u are very lucky, indeed


----------



## LaurynSS

None of my business, really, but there sure are alot of comments, etc, for a picture thread. But the worst part is when someone quotes another's picture post and includes the same picture over and over. It's very easy to quote someone's post and not have the picture reposted again and again. Sorry, I'm relatively new here and it's just my observation.


----------



## Ted

LaurynSS said:


> None of my business, really, but there sure are alot of comments, etc, for a picture thread


uh oh..you commented in a picture thread, without posting a picture.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

LaurynSS said:


> But the worst part is when someone quotes another's picture post and includes the same picture over and over.


That bugs the hell out of me, too.  It was brought up a while ago but no one seemed to pay attention.  :wall: 



Ted said:


> uh oh..you commented in a picture thread, without posting a picture.


Didn't she post one earlier?  Besides, look at Phil Jones . . .


----------



## LaurynSS

Ted said:


> uh oh..you commented in a picture thread, without posting a picture.


Oh all right. In Cancun, in front of a wall with a painted mural:


----------



## Widowman10

IHeartMantids said:


> Besides, look at Phil Jones . . .



...that's different...

(oh, and sorry, no pic )


----------



## ~Abyss~

LaurynSS said:


> Oh all right. In Cancun, in front of a wall with a painted mural:


Do I see a tad bit of sunburn? JK you look good.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

IHeartMantids said:


> Besides, look at Phil Jones . . .


Heck, if that was a rule, Phil would have been banned 10,000 times!:wall:


----------



## bliss

*pic*

here's one of my myspace pics... i look all mischievous and what-not.   i like black&white photos, A LOT.   

-dan-

  ps:  i can't remember what that thing is on my couch... oh yeah, it's a blanket.  sorry.


----------



## froggyman

a new 2007 picture for 2008








i love my face in this picture


----------



## PhormictopusMan

Took me six hours to rip this thing out of my dash.  Now I've gotta replace the waterpump by Monday but a huge storm is coming in tomorrow night so I'll be doing that one in the morning.

--Chris


----------



## Arachno_Shack

PhormictopusMan said:


> Took me six hours to rip this thing out of my dash.  Now I've gotta replace the waterpump by Monday but a huge storm is coming in tomorrow night so I'll be doing that one in the morning.
> 
> --Chris


Hmmm..Only being able to see the angle of the door jam, I'm guessing '97-'01 Jeep TJ?
I installed a AC system in mine, which meant I had to plumb everything myself, and yes....My dash was in my front seats as well!!!! 

Good Job!!!


----------



## Anastasia

PhormictopusMan said:


> Took me six hours to rip this thing out of my dash.  Now I've gotta replace the waterpump by Monday but a huge storm is coming in tomorrow night so I'll be doing that one in the morning.
> 
> --Chris


Gwad!  , hope after Hera lay a sac u can afford anew one


----------



## xhexdx

Me at Waipio Valley, Hawaii in June 2007:






One hell of a Hawaiian sunset...


----------



## Brian S

PhormictopusMan said:


> Took me six hours to rip this thing out of my dash.  Now I've gotta replace the waterpump by Monday but a huge storm is coming in tomorrow night so I'll be doing that one in the morning.
> 
> --Chris


Replacing heater cores really sux hard!! I used to be a mechanic and I always cringed when I had to do that. A late 70's-early 80's Cadillac was the worsed! You had to loosen the bolts from the fender!!


----------



## Falck

Me in Turkey last summer 







http://www.theraphosidae.com


----------



## PhormictopusMan

Arachno_Shack said:


> Hmmm..Only being able to see the angle of the door jam, I'm guessing '97-'01 Jeep TJ?
> I installed a AC system in mine, which meant I had to plumb everything myself, and yes....My dash was in my front seats as well!!!!
> 
> Good Job!!!


Thanks, yeah it's a '98 TJ.  Wow, I was glad mine didn't have A/C.  I bet that was a tough job.  

I have always planned on driving it ten years then promoting/retiring it to a hobby vehicle and buying something else for the hard communting.  I will hopefully be getting a new truck in the next couple of months and then I can spend all the time I want with the jeep, and without any time crunches.

--Chris


----------



## PhormictopusMan

Anastasia said:


> Gwad!  , hope after Hera lay a sac u can afford anew one


That will be great!  I can't wait to see all those little buggers.

--Chris


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Cool!
Well, mine did not come with AC, but I wanted it, so I installed one...Little bit of fab work, but fun.. 

Yeah, I just sold my Jeep.. I geared it, lifted it, and crawled it, all over the place....I wish I had a TJ that I can tinker around with now...I can change the entire suspension(shocks, spring, anti-sway bar, and front trac bar), in under 3 hours!!! Don't ask me how I know...

Well, good luck with the truck, and have fun with the Jeep..Remember, Keep the rubber side down!!!

Keeping in theme,

Here's a pic of mine, in light mod form....It only got bigger from here...lol






Tim





PhormictopusMan said:


> Thanks, yeah it's a '98 TJ.  Wow, I was glad mine didn't have A/C.  I bet that was a tough job.
> 
> I have always planned on driving it ten years then promoting/retiring it to a hobby vehicle and buying something else for the hard communting.  I will hopefully be getting a new truck in the next couple of months and then I can spend all the time I want with the jeep, and without any time crunches.
> 
> --Chris


----------



## PhormictopusMan

Brian S said:


> Replacing heater cores really sux hard!! I used to be a mechanic and I always cringed when I had to do that. A late 70's-early 80's Cadillac was the worsed! You had to loosen the bolts from the fender!!


Wow, yeah--I have read that they are pretty much all hard.  Everything that I read said that it should take me between six and ten hours.  I think when all finished I had put in twelve, but I split it up between three days.  I figured it would be a good initiation if I planned to do other work on it in the future.  

--Chris


----------



## PhormictopusMan

Arachno_Shack said:


> Cool!
> Well, mine did not come with AC, but I wanted it, so I installed one...Little bit of fab work, but fun..
> 
> Yeah, I just sold my Jeep.. I geared it, lifted it, and crawled it, all over the place....I wish I had a TJ that I can tinker around with now...I can change the entire suspension(shocks, spring, anti-sway bar, and front trac bar), in under 3 hours!!! Don't ask me how I know...
> 
> 
> Tim


Hey thats a nice looking Jeep.  Is that the Chili Pepper Red?  I almost went with that color and after I got the green I still thought it would have been nice.

Suspension is next for me after I get the truck and my budget is ballanced.

--Chris


----------



## Arachno_Shack

PhormictopusMan said:


> Hey thats a nice looking Jeep.  Is that the Chili Pepper Red?  I almost went with that color and after I got the green I still thought it would have been nice.
> 
> Suspension is next for me after I get the truck and my budget is ballanced.
> 
> --Chris


Yep. Chili Pepper Red!...The worse part is, the guy down the road bought it...I see it almost everyday!!!

Suspension, eh?  You're getting a PM


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Dang guys, i'll be doing a heater core some time in the next month (after i get the engine running...) I'm dropping the oil pan tomorow so hopefully i'll know a little better what is wrong then... 

~Samuel


----------



## sick4x4

is that a fanny pack???????????????


----------



## PhormictopusMan

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Dang guys, i'll be doing a heater core some time in the next month (after i get the engine running...) I'm dropping the oil pan tomorow so hopefully i'll know a little better what is wrong then...
> 
> ~Samuel



Just go into it knowing that it will take some time.  I had read a lot about how much of a pain it was and I just made sure that I had enough time to get the job done.  If I hadn't been prepared for that it would have been a lot worse.  I only had to make two emergency trips to the Sears Tool department during the project.

--Chris


----------



## tamjam69

*Tammy and Jamie (tamjam69)*

 Me, Jamie and our brood of 5.Perry,Sadie,Lucy,Scotty and our little girl Jordy.


----------



## tamjam69

*and a few more including the baby lol*



tamjam69 said:


> Me, Jamie and our brood of 5.Perry,Sadie,Lucy,Scotty and our little girl Jordy.


----------



## phil jones

its good to see all you and from the U.K  :worship: :worship: :worship: nice puppies as well  :clap: :clap:  --- phil


----------



## Mrarachnid1st

This is me....though I dont always wear the kilt.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Kilts are awesome.  






I may have posted this one before . . .


----------



## Rabid Flea

thought i would post a semi-recent pic of me...


----------



## TTstinger

JeKo said:


> thought i would post a semi-recent pic of me...
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b255/h2jeko/Me and Hubby/8b9b7dc5.gif


you still living in FL or back in cali


----------



## Morro_Narcissa

Mrarachnid1st said:


> This is me....though I dont always wear the kilt.
> 
> http://a587.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/102/l_3a12bc9d64a91ac134159a09f264f45a.jpg


May I please braid your hair? ;P


----------



## Rabid Flea

TTstinger said:


> you still living in FL or back in cali


OMG hey bro!!! Kinda bouncing around actually... my job sends me everywhere, been in FL, then Sydney, now back to Fresno!! so yeah i guess im back in cali for now!!!


----------



## tamjam69

why thanks Phil, by the way the babys not mine it was a bit of a joke, lol. I bet you couldn't tell eh!!!!   thanks for the comment, wheres your picks.lol


----------



## phil jones

tamjam69 said:


> why thanks Phil, by the way the babys not mine it was a bit of a joke, lol. I bet you couldn't tell eh!!!!   thanks for the comment, wheres your picks.lol


*lol i did not think the baby was yours     as for my pict i do not do them :8o :8o :8o  and you have a wonderful family you are lucky :clap: :clap:  :worship: :worship: to all of you  ---- phil*


----------



## Ewok

phil jones said:


> as for my pict i do not do them :8o :8o :8o


*
Thats terrible!*      ;P


----------



## phil jones

Ewok said:


> *
> Thats terrible!*      ;P


*lol who for me :? or the rest of you      *


----------



## MarknMiami

Me and my wife Tania at christmas:}


----------



## Brian S

Dont I know you from somewhere?


----------



## _bob_

Me at work... old picture






Me in the natural history museum in ny






Found my creek. lol






My ex's sisters baby... lol she fell a sleep with one of my books.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I have that book!


----------



## _bob_

haha cool. its a neat little book


----------



## tamjam69

phil jones said:


> *lol who for me :? or the rest of you      *


Oh my god don't tell me you have 2 heads???   wow so do I!!  
joking aside everyone is special and beautiful in there own right,  show yourself Phil, who's behind that computer.!!!!


----------



## phil jones

tamjam69 said:


> Oh my god don't tell me you have 2 heads???   wow so do I!!
> joking aside everyone is special and beautiful in there own right,  show yourself Phil, who's behind that computer.!!!!


*ha lol i may have 8 legs   but i do not have the camera to do so   :wall: :wall: so i will have to be a man of mystery     ---- phil*


----------



## tamjam69

phil jones said:


> *ha lol i may have 8 legs   but i do not have the camera to do so   :wall: :wall: so i will have to be a man of mystery     ---- phil*


thats cool. nice to meet yah Phil, I guess we will have to make up our own pic of who you are. ha   could be funny.:2:


----------



## Mr. Mordax

We've been through the whole "Phil Behind the Computer" debate before.  

I like to pretend he's the time-travelling second incarnation of my stepdad, who was also a perverted old git from the UK.  

(Phil, I mean that in the best possible way)


----------



## phil jones

IHeartMantids said:


> We've been through the whole "Phil Behind the Computer" debate before.
> 
> I like to pretend he's the time-travelling second incarnation of my stepdad, who was also a perverted old git from the UK.
> 
> (Phil, I mean that in the best possible way)



yes i know that   and you would not want a pict of me  do you want to frighten the kids LOL     --- phil


----------



## Brian S

phil jones said:


> *ha lol i may have 8 legs   but i do not have the camera to do so   :wall: :wall: so i will have to be a man of mystery     ---- phil*


Yeah you can say that again, you're definetly a man of mystery


----------



## MarknMiami

Brian S said:


> Dont I know you from somewhere?


Ummmmm......Maybe


----------



## RoachGirlRen

Me and one of my big female B. giganteus <3


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Ok . . . my fusca are officially tiny now . . .



I need to get some giganteus!!


----------



## NevularScorpion

RoachGirlRen said:


> http://photos-374.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sctm/v184/115/84/782145374/n782145374_2004669_3422.jpg
> 
> Me and one of my big female B. giganteus <3


lol this just made my day  you and your B. giganteus are both beautiful


----------



## verry_sweet

Haven’t posted in here in a while and I’m bored so here are a few recent ones.

My B-day I’m on the right.






My awesome cake. It was chocolate all the way…I’m a huge chocoholic.






Out on our yearly Christmas tree massacre.







New years with my best friends. The one all the way to the right is slowly but surly becoming an arachnoaddict.


----------



## Truff135

That cake looks awesome, and is that your daughter?  She's a cutie  
Nice pics verry!


----------



## moose35

the 1 on the right is hot too....let her know i have lots of spiders.



               moose


----------



## verry_sweet

Yes Alexis that is my daughter her name is Dani and that’s my fiance. My spider cake was made by the blond girl in the new years pic. She makes the most amazing cakes and they always taste great.

hehehe you’re a funny but Ok Moose I’ll be sure to tell Erin


----------



## sick4x4

looks like someone had fun!!!!!!!


----------



## Rain_Flower

Me at school last year:






Sittin on some stairs:






Me with dirty hair 






Funny faces:






Yep that's me.


----------



## Truff135

Those are great pictures.  I love that shot of you on the stairs, where is that located?  It looks like an awesome place!


----------



## Rain_Flower

Truff135 said:


> Those are great pictures.  I love that shot of you on the stairs, where is that located?  It looks like an awesome place!


It's in Oregon City


----------



## Rain_Flower

I'm sorry, but I just found this in my photobucket and absolutely had to post it. I love this picture.


----------



## Ewok

That would be a  really good Passport or drivers license picture, Or maybe even a portfolio picture.:clap:


----------



## Rain_Flower

Haha yeah it would


----------



## Truff135

Well, I'm really tired so forgive me if these are utter crap.  I don't wear makeup either so I apologize if my face is shiny or whatever.  I'm just doing my best to look as old/serious as possible because everyone always tells me I look like I'm 17 or something, and here I am approaching my mid-20's!  Anyhow, enjoy...or don't...it's up to you  












I had taken more but ended up not liking them after all.  I still have that wide-eyed forest creature look (one of my nicknames in high school was "squirrel" :8o )


----------



## Truff135

Rain_Flower said:


> I'm sorry, but I just found this in my photobucket and absolutely had to post it. I love this picture.
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b272/letmeseeyouonemoretimejustonemoretime/P7180024.jpg


That's cute LOL.  I have one that's similar but my Mom has it captive on her desk at work.  I was like, "thanks Mom"    I guess she's entitled to having a strange pic of me, seeing as how she birthed me and all.


----------



## Widowman10

nice pics! and one day when you get older, you will actually really enjoy people thinking you look younger than you are  haha, anyway, nice pics 



Truff135 said:


> I'm just doing my best to look as old/serious as possible because everyone always tells me I look like I'm 17 or something, and here I am approaching my mid-20's!
> http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/ajkelley611/Onpillow.jpg


----------



## Xaranx

Guess I'll be the first guy to post on this page.  

This is me in front of Grauman's Chinese Theatre in Hollywood.  






Truff and Rain flower, very pretty :drool:


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I wish _I_ had my own blaster.


----------



## NevularScorpion

i wish i had a dart vader costume :drool:


----------



## phil jones

verry_sweet said:


> Haven’t posted in here in a while and I’m bored so here are a few recent ones.
> 
> My B-day I’m on the right.
> http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c236/verry_sweet/Party Pics/pics036.jpg
> 
> My awesome cake. It was chocolate all the way…I’m a huge chocoholic.
> http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c236/verry_sweet/Party Pics/pics083.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> New years with my best friends. The one all the way to the right is slowly but surly becoming an arachnoaddict.
> http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c236/verry_sweet/Party Pics/NYear087.jpg


*i love the picts    the cake was very good and the last one WOW what can i say :worship: :worship: :worship: to you all --- phil*


----------



## phil jones

Rain_Flower said:


> Me at school last year:
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b...retime/l_7e0a8b75e4bb85dd44d2d0d2a2d534b7.jpg
> 
> Sittin on some stairs:
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b...retime/l_680e3fdc49ae60f4463f725d12a7065f.jpg
> 
> Me with dirty hair
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b...retime/l_7af7d93cd1397274e92db27001ddf15c.jpg
> 
> Funny faces:
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b...retime/l_eac691e74de6f38d447075601188bddd.jpg
> 
> Yep that's me.


*very nice picts of you as all ways   and i think you are a free spirit  i think you and the countryside go hand in hand and the last pict is how 9- out of 10 girls act when they see me     --- phil*


----------



## phil jones

Truff135 said:


> Well, I'm really tired so forgive me if these are utter crap.  I don't wear makeup either so I apologize if my face is shiny or whatever.  I'm just doing my best to look as old/serious as possible because everyone always tells me I look like I'm 17 or something, and here I am approaching my mid-20's!  Anyhow, enjoy...or don't...it's up to you
> http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/ajkelley611/Onpillow.jpg
> 
> http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/ajkelley611/RestingHead.jpg
> 
> I had taken more but ended up not liking them after all.  I still have that wide-eyed forest creature look (one of my nicknames in high school was "squirrel" :8o )


*i think you do look 17/18 and i think you are very lucky you do and you look good to me i never seen a squirrel looking like you  and nice eyes to  ---- phil *


----------



## Ewok

I don't know if I would trust those guys standing being you xaranx, they look shady.

Phil your wearing  out  the scroll wheel on my mouse, with your picture reposting;P


----------



## Stylopidae

Ewok said:


> I don't know if I would trust those guys standing being you xaranx, they look shady.
> 
> Phil your wearing  out  the scroll wheel on my mouse, with your picture reposting;P


You know...it's getting late here and I'm really not all that coherent.

I thought Phil posted a picture and just so happened to be not one...but three hot chicks.

So...yeah. Bedtime for Chesh.


----------



## Stylopidae

Just uploaded a bunch of new pics. Hopefully, I can get them posted this week.







So let's get this party rolling again, shall we?


----------



## Anastasia

Cheshire said:


> Just uploaded a bunch of new pics. Hopefully, I can get them posted this week.
> 
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f391/EvilCheshire51/Picture1504.jpg
> So let's get this party rolling again, shall we?


heeey, I have the same coffee maker 
and I know dat u shoppin at WalMart ;P


----------



## Ewok

Och! a walmart shopper git him!


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Looks like you need to clean up the kitchen a bit, Chesh.  ;P   Not that I'm one to talk.

I don't shop at Wal-Mart because Corvallis doesn't have one, but I feel guilty when I go to one.


----------



## AbraxasComplex

So here I am... and I included one of my Halloween pictures... woo!


----------



## phil jones

Ewok said:


> Och! a walmart shopper git him!



*ha now we    know the bag   we rest our case guilty      ---- phil*


----------



## phil jones

Cheshire said:


> You know...it's getting late here and I'm really not all that coherent.
> 
> I thought Phil posted a picture and just so happened to be not one...but three hot chicks.
> 
> So...yeah. Bedtime for Chesh.


*trust me a picture of three hot chicks is a LOT better then one of me     ---- phil*


----------



## phil jones

Ewok said:


> Phil your wearing  out  the scroll wheel on my mouse, with your picture reposting;P


*i know i am addicted   to it:8o :8o :8o i must stop it :liar: :liar:  --- phil*


----------



## xhexdx

Now I feel overdue for another picture...but nothing recent to upload!

So here's a picture of my son, due March 31, 2008.


----------



## Stylopidae

IHeartMantids said:


> Looks like you need to clean up the kitchen a bit, Chesh.  ;P   Not that I'm one to talk.


Every college student in the US needs to clean up their kitchen.



As for the Wal*Mart bag...I work there


----------



## phil jones

Cheshire said:


> Every college student in the US needs to clean up their kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Wal*Mart bag...I work there


*but do you      :? *


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I cleaned it before going to bed last night.  :razz:


----------



## Truff135

AbraxasComplex, I must be shameless but all I have to say is :drool:


----------



## Truff135

Wow xhexdx, that's awesome!!!  Does he have a name yet?


----------



## xhexdx

Truff135 said:


> Wow xhexdx, that's awesome!!!  Does he have a name yet?


Joseph Gabriel Stiles


----------



## Truff135

xhexdx said:


> Joseph Gabriel Stiles


Named after his dad?


----------



## Brian S

OMG!! Whats the world coming to? I got a hair cut!! I am no longer a long haired hippy


----------



## GoTerps

Brian S said:


> OMG!! Whats the world coming to? I got a hair cut!! I am no longer a long haired hippy


Pushing your dog around in a stroller must be a Missouri thing, huh Brian? ;P 

Eric


----------



## Only Exotics

LMAO 1st Mark cut's his hair now you the hell if I'm getting married anytime soon!!!


----------



## Brian S

GoTerps said:


> Pushing your dog around in a stroller must be a Missouri thing, huh Brian? ;P
> 
> Eric


HAHAHA  
Eric, That is met to be for my daughter but since she wont be here for a few more weeks I thought my dog might give it a test drive. You know to make sure it handles and corners well 



Only Exotics said:


> LMAO 1st Mark cut's his hair now you the hell if I'm getting married anytime soon!!!


Ron, You'll be married by this time next year;P


----------



## ShadowBlade

I'm a Pyromaniac. 

View attachment 68428


View attachment 68429


Warning: Kids, don't try this at home. Go to a friend's house first. 

-Sean


----------



## xhexdx

Truff135 said:


> Named after his dad?


No, my middle name is Thomas.


----------



## Anastasia

ShadowBlade said:


> I'm a Pyromaniac.
> 
> -Sean


Sean you look like Sean Astin 'Sam' from Lord of the rings
I could swear u r twins


----------



## ~Abyss~

Some more pics
Driving to work from school you can see my change of clothes in the back seat.





I just get really exited when i have 8 open legs on my face.(will post my scorpion one later)


----------



## Mr. Mordax

ShadowBlade said:


> I'm a Pyromaniac.


Did Dragontears' thread inspire you?   



> Warning: Kids, don't try this at home. Go to a friend's house first.


Don't worry -- I was at a friend's house, and it was _before_ the great Consuming of Ethanol.


----------



## ShadowBlade

IHeartMantids said:


> Did Dragontears' thread inspire you?


Haha, no I've played with this before, but it did remind me of these pics I had. I'll try to post some pics of my green fire tomorrow.

Thanks Anastasia, no one's ever told me that before. 

-Sean


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Fun Sean, I tried it, but did not get any photos... Have to do it again, nothign like playing with fire!! Unless its blowing things up!


----------



## mikeythefireman

ShadowBlade said:


> I'm a Pyromaniac. -Sean



Me too, but I get paid for it.


----------



## Gesticulator

Awesome pictures, Sean!


----------



## becca81

From my brother's wedding back in October.  I was a bridesmaid and my daughter was the flower girl.


----------



## ChrisNCT

Very nice as usual Bec!

How's the famlily? Stop by IM sometime and say hi stranger!


----------



## Heather

ShadowBlade said:


> I'm a Pyromaniac.
> 
> Warning: Kids, don't try this at home. Go to a friend's house first.
> 
> -Sean


I love FIRE, but I'm scared of it    Cool pics!


----------



## ShadowBlade

Heather said:


> I love FIRE, but I'm scared of it    Cool pics!


Thanks. I'm addicted to it, the saying 'once burned twice shy' never took in my head.:? 

-Sean


----------



## -Sarah-

ShadowBlade said:


> I'm a Pyromaniac.
> 
> View attachment 68428
> 
> 
> View attachment 68429
> 
> 
> Warning: Kids, don't try this at home. Go to a friend's house first.
> 
> -Sean


Cool pics, Sean! :clap: I totally have to try that!

-Sarah


----------



## Jackie

I'm strange...






very strange...






and can't take good pictures...

	
	
		
		
	


	





and get attacked by Philth's croc monitor






haha yay! i'm known!


----------



## Mr. Mordax

It looks like he's whispering into your ear his secret plan for world domination.  

I call those guys "smiley-face monitors" because of their patterning.


----------



## Jackie

oh man you have no idea i thought he was going to rip off my ear... he was nuzzling my hair and sticking his tongue in my face!  haha


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Did he at least buy you a drink first?


----------



## Rain_Flower

You're very pretty Jackie, and I like the monitor!


----------



## Rain_Flower

Me at the zoo showing off the scorpion display


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Is that at the Oregon Zoo?  I haven't been there in forever!  I totally need to check it out again.


----------



## AbraxasComplex

Truff135 said:


> AbraxasComplex, I must be shameless but all I have to say is :drool:




Haha thanks. :8o


----------



## phil jones

Jackie said:


> and get attacked by Philth's croc monitor
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/jax_xxx/monitor3.jpg
> 
> haha yay! i'm known!


*he likes you i think     how do you feel about him    and its good to see you   ---- phil*


----------



## Heather

Rain_Flower said:


> Me at the zoo showing off the scorpion display
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b272/letmeseeyouonemoretimejustonemoretime/animalsandstuff067.jpg


I love your eyes!


----------



## Rain_Flower

Why thank you


----------



## phil jones

Rain_Flower said:


> Me at the zoo showing off the scorpion display
> 
> *you all ways look good to me   :worship: :worship:  --- phil*


----------



## Jackie

thanks rainflower.. i was gonna say the same thing you have awesome eyes and i love the piercings! lol 
i think i might go steady with the croc... he's definitely my type haha


----------



## NevularScorpion

Rain_Flower said:


> Me at the zoo showing off the scorpion display


I was love struck after seeing this pic, from now on your on my sexy list.


----------



## Rain_Flower

Genei Ryodan said:


> I was love struck after seeing this pic, from now on your on my sexy list.


Hahahaha... alright.


----------



## Zman16

Here's a pic of me and some of my little friends


----------



## Heather

Been awhile since I posted... but then again, it's been awhile since I've been here.  So for those of you who remember me and those who don't....

Just me...











...plain and hardly sane ;P


----------



## Truff135

Wow, your teeth are gorgeous, and your eyes are very pretty, too!


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Zman16 said:


> Here's a pic of me and some of my little friends


That must have taken some coordination.


----------



## NevularScorpion

Heather said:


> Been awhile since I posted... but then again, it's been awhile since I've been here.  So for those of you who remember me and those who don't....
> 
> Just me...
> 
> ...plain and hardly sane ;P


you remind me of a beautiful vampire


----------



## sick4x4

heather always looks good lol i think its the eyes....


----------



## Syngyne

Rain_Flower said:


> Me at the zoo showing off the scorpion display


Not to creep, but I used this picture as the inspiration for a creative writing assignment I have due tomorrow.


----------



## phil jones

sick4x4 said:


> heather always looks good lol i think its the eyes....




you are right she always looks good in her picts :worship: :worship:   :clap: :clap:  ---- phil


----------



## Truff135

I love Zman's avatar!!!


----------



## ShadowBlade

Truff135 said:


> I love Zman's avatar!!!


"I have no idea what you just said, so here's a guinea pig with a pancake on its head" 

Priceless

-Sean


----------



## Stylopidae

ShadowBlade said:


> "I have no idea what you just said, so here's a guinea pig with a pancake on its head"
> 
> Priceless
> 
> -Sean


I think that's actually a rabbit.


----------



## phil jones

Cheshire said:


> I think that's actually a rabbit.


*it is :? :?  and its a nice rabbit i think and yes i do think some times but only if there's a monday in the week    ---- philly man of mystery    *


----------



## Brian S

UUUUH Phil that makes about as much sense as......well nevermind


----------



## Scott C.

.....as the last couple times you said it.

Just teasin' ya a bit Phil.

It'd take a bit of heavy narcotics to forget a set of eyes like those Heather. Good to see ya.


----------



## xhexdx

Found an interesting pic...taken back in March '07.


----------



## Truff135

Love the earrings!    What size gauge is that?  I used to have 10's I think, back in the day.  Then I switched jobs and now I have to try to look "professional"...pfft.


----------



## xhexdx

Big ones are 2 gauge and small ones are 6 I think.  I'm actually wearing them right now...just put 'em back in this week.


----------



## Truff135

Wow, I never got to that size.  One time I was really stupid and tried to put a 12-gauge in my cartilage(sp?) without doing it gradually, that thing hurt like you wouldn't believe!  Lower ear was a breeze though.


----------



## Truff135

Haha, look at this old thing I found!  I think I was 14 or so in this picture, and there I am as usual, cuddling some woodland creature.   It was at my uncle's cabin in Athens, Ohio.  Ugh, I still had braces, too.


----------



## xhexdx

Cute.  I hated braces.


----------



## NevularScorpion

Truff135 said:


> Haha, look at this old thing I found!  I think I was 14 or so in this picture, and there I am as usual, cuddling some woodland creature.   It was at my uncle's cabin in Athens, Ohio.  Ugh, I still had braces, too.


aww you look so adorable in this pic


----------



## Truff135

Hehe thanks, although I pretty much look the same almost 10 years later!   Just no braces anymore, thank goodness!!!


----------



## Zman16

IHeartMantids said:


> That must have taken some coordination.


Oh yeah, I had my brother on stand by, just in case one of the animals got out of hand. That was a tough shot to take, but it was worth it


----------



## Scott C.

Yeah it was.... Very cool dude.


----------



## Zman16

Cheshire said:


> I think that's actually a rabbit.


Yes my avatar is actually a rabbit


----------



## Zman16

Scott C. said:


> Yeah it was.... Very cool dude.


Oh, Thanks!


----------



## ShadowBlade

Cheshire said:


> I think that's actually a rabbit.


Darn it, I knew I should have checked the pic. Got it saved somewhere on my comp. Funny stuff.

-Sean


----------



## ChrisNCT

Rain_Flower said:


> Me at the zoo showing off the scorpion display



You def. have very nice eyes there Rain! I love the black hair and those eyes.... Very pretty young lady!


----------



## Rain_Flower

Syngyne said:


> Not to creep, but I used this picture as the inspiration for a creative writing assignment I have due tomorrow.


No that's cool, I don't mind 



ChrisNCT said:


> You def. have very nice eyes there Rain! I love the black hair and those eyes.... Very pretty young lady!


Thank you very much!


----------



## bluegootty

*yo rain flower*

yea i  agree ur pretty.. and i would say a little tattoo on ur shoulder will rock all dis mens in dis site..please dont mind me..it's a profession sickness ..cuz i do nails and man i work with womwn all day.... anyway have a nice day every1....chicago snow and weather SUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Stylopidae




----------



## Rain_Flower

You have very pretty eyes Cheshire!

Bluegootty: Funny you say that cause I'm getting a tattoo here pretty soon. Not on my shoulder, but on my neck


----------



## Truff135

Rain_Flower said:


> You have very pretty eyes Cheshire!
> 
> Bluegootty: Funny you say that cause I'm getting a tattoo here pretty soon. Not on my shoulder, but on my neck


At least that's original.  I've got one as well, on my back, but I refused to get it on my lower back just because of the whole "tramp stamp" connotation (is that the right word???).  Besides, it looks better up there anyway, right between my shoulder blades.
Tattoo's aren't too terribly painful (mine wasn't, anyway), but be prepared for some of the worst itching ever!  And you can NOT scratch or wiggle or do anything to make it go away.  You just have to bear with it for a couple days.  I definitely think the itching was the worst part of the whole ordeal.


----------



## NevularScorpion

bluegootty said:


> yea i  agree ur pretty.. and i would say a little tattoo on ur shoulder will rock all dis mens in dis site..please dont mind me..it's a profession sickness ..cuz i do nails and man i work with womwn all day.... anyway have a nice day every1....chicago snow and weather SUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


hehe i think she don't need to get a tatoo because shes already hot. i will not get a tatoo to please other people but i will get one if it has a meaning to me


----------



## Gesticulator

Then you can move on to THIS THREAD where everyone likes ink.


----------



## bluegootty

tatoo is a art, it can make u look ugly or resemble gang related...nor it could turn into a beautiful art...dat can make ur body a little more attractive...or like me im kinda addicted to it...but man i dont c nothin wrong with a little art on RAIN Flower...it's just gona make her HOTTER.......read it  HOTTER....

And for Alexis... it would b nice if i get to c wat u got....im pretty sure it very sexxy(according to the spot dat u mention...)..and one more things for Genei Ryodan..obviously u dont noe women too well buddy... y do u think they go buy make up and get hair done and nails done......to please guys fools....JK.. just to let u noe.. mine job revolve around women all da time..but sorry im not Gay....


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Um . . . spell much?


----------



## moose35

good i thought i was losing my reading abilities....



                    moose


----------



## Stylopidae

Rain Flower...my eyes might be pretty, but yours should be in a museum because they truly belong amongst the most beautiful masterpeices in the world.





IHeartMantids said:


> Um . . . spell much?



You know, I think Bluegooty is gonna give Phil Jones a run for his money.

If the guy starts adding copious amounts of random smilies, I'm going to get really, really confused.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Chesh, at least you can hit on the ladies in a gramatically-correct, polite, and somewhat poetic manner.


----------



## NevularScorpion

bluegootty said:


> tatoo is a art, it can make u look ugly or resemble gang related...nor it could turn into a beautiful art...dat can make ur body a little more attractive...or like me im kinda addicted to it...but man i dont c nothin wrong with a little art on RAIN Flower...it's just gona make her HOTTER.......read it  HOTTER....
> 
> And for Alexis... it would b nice if i get to c wat u got....im pretty sure it very sexxy(according to the spot dat u mention...)..and one more things for Genei Ryodan..obviously u dont noe women too well buddy... y do u think they go buy make up and get hair done and nails done......to please guys fools....JK.. just to let u noe.. mine job revolve around women all da time..but sorry im not Gay....


i kinda agree with your point here  btw do you know how to get women that likes spider ? most of my friends hate spider


----------



## Rain_Flower

Cheshire said:


> Rain Flower...my eyes might be pretty, but yours should be in a museum because they truly belong amongst the most beautiful masterpeices in the world.


Wow, that was really nice, and made me smile. Thank you


----------



## moose35

here is my pyscho looking self........


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Wow, Moose, you really do look a tad psychopathic there.   



Genei Ryodan said:


> do you know how to get women that likes spider ?


College!  That's where I found one.


----------



## Truff135

bluegootty, I'll post a picture of my tattoo someday soon.  And whoever picked on his spelling, I'm going to _assume_ (I know that's dangerous) that he is of Asian origin, likely Vietnamese, because he works on nails.  I know that may seem like stereotyping but I only say that because 99% of nail salons where I live are owned by Vietnamese families.  They're all so nice, though, that I usually prefer them over snooty "American" women/men.  
That's probably why his spelling is a bit rough, but at least it's legible (well, to me anyway).


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I commented on the spelling because it looked like netspeak, which is hard for me to read and bugs the heck out of me.

If your guess is correct, then I apologize, as I know English is a language that makes little sense at best to non-native speakers (my dad is Czech ).  I would have assumed that in that case, the post would have been mostly phonetic though.


----------



## froggyman

i agree moose does look like a psychopath


----------



## verry_sweet

froggyman said:


> i agree moose does look like a psychopath


I disagree he looks more like he’s trying to keep the camera from eating his face ;P 

But he has pretty eyes so it’s ok……had to jump on the pretty eye bandwagon  

And....

IheartMantids yes English is pretty hard/confusing to learn, I’m also Czech.


----------



## phil jones

Cheshire said:


> Rain Flower...my eyes might be pretty, but yours should be in a museum because they truly belong amongst the most beautiful masterpeices in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I think Bluegooty is gonna give Phil Jones a run for his money.
> 
> If the guy starts adding copious amounts of random smilies, I'm going to get really, really confused.


*even i had to LOL at that one   --- phil*




froggyman said:


> i agree moose does look like a psychopath


*he he whats new about that   just joking moose my old mate  ---- phil*


----------



## EricFavez

recent one of me...representing the ville!


----------



## Arachnomore

*Ladies... pick up your jaws *











































Thats the many faces of me


----------



## Rain_Flower

Isaacboda: I like the second picture the best, you look suprised about something...


----------



## Arachnomore

*thanks*



Rain_Flower said:


> Isaacboda: I like the second picture the best, you look suprised about something...


I thought I seen you in the distance prancing in a meadow   :liar:


----------



## Rain_Flower

Isaacboda said:


> I thought I seen you in the distance prancing in a meadow   :liar:


You seen my pictures on here? I wouldn't be suprised to find myself prancing in a meadow. Haha.


----------



## bluegootty

chill peeps..alittle humor make ur days go by better...so relax i mean no harm ..alexis ur pretty good..ur exactly right.. i was a alumatic until i got family and settle down on nails... ...damn second chance in life r hard to come by.......and about the pics by Isaacboda (sorry if i spell it wrong) the third is da best........ how do u get it like dat???? oh by da way mine wife say u look like prince Charles.....LOL


----------



## Arachnomore

bluegootty said:


> and about the pics by Isaacboda (sorry if i spell it wrong) the third is da best........ how do u get it like dat???? oh by da way mine wife say u look like prince Charles.....LOL


My buddy took the picture and I helped do the editing. It is simply just over contrasting and using the burn tool w/ shadows. I think the guy you are looking for is Prince William.. Yep, I guess so  your not the first to think that.. or the second... not even the 20th... I get it ALL the time.



			
				Rain Flower said:
			
		

> You seen my pictures on here? I wouldn't be suprised to find myself prancing in a meadow. Haha.


Yes, I did see your pictures. You actually were in a meadow. I don't know about prancing though ... You are very pretty. Therefor you probably get whatever you want :clap:


----------



## phil jones

Isaacboda said:


> Thats the many faces of me


*one thing in a lot of the picts you look in pain:?  could be the way that just i see it  any way welcome to the A-B and have fun ---- phil*


----------



## Stylopidae

IHeartMantids said:


> Chesh, at least you can hit on the ladies in a gramatically-correct, polite, and somewhat poetic manner.


You know...I consider myself a gentleman and I believe I may be one of the the last bastions of chivalry.

I really look down upon people who hit on women by asking them to change themselves to suit their own taste. I despise it. I really do...and it bothers me quite a bit.

Courtney really is a beautiful person and doesn't really need to change a thing.

Isaacboda, your photography rocks. I can't wait until you start posting T pics.


----------



## Scott C.

A smile from Joe!? This could mean a change for the better in the world.....

Oh... nevermind. Nazis are still here.


Funny pics Isaac.


----------



## Arachnomore

*Glad you all like them*

Glad you all like them! I can't wait till wednesday when I get my G. Rosea model in the mail. She hopefully will strut her stuff for you all . 



			
				whomeversaidit said:
			
		

> You look in pain


Heartbreak.. we all get it sometimes lol. No, on a serious note, I am a photographer... so I get tired of making people smile... so I just make goofy faces instead of being stereotypical.

If you want to see more of my work I have a deviant art page!

www.isaac-boda.deviantart.com

or 

www.myspace.com/isaac_boda


----------



## Rain_Flower

Isaacboda said:


> Yes, I did see your pictures. You actually were in a meadow. I don't know about prancing though ... You are very pretty. Therefor you probably get whatever you want :clap:


Haha, I wish. 



Cheshire said:


> I really look down upon people who hit on women by asking them to change themselves to suit their own taste. I despise it. I really do...and it bothers me quite a bit.
> 
> Courtney really is a beautiful person and doesn't really need to change a thing.


I agree on the first part, and thank you for the second part!


----------



## Arachnomore

*.*

How is Oregon? I was thinking about drifting my way out there somehow and starting over again The bible belt has proven too much for me.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

As another Oregonian, I can say it's very wet and very green in the Willamette Valley, and very dry everywhere east of the Cascades.

It's great if you like no sales tax, high-quality beers, hippies (though most are in Eugene), and jokes about California.


----------



## froggyman

does that no sales tax come back to bite you with income and property taxes?

also hows the state unversity system?


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I've heard it does on property taxes, but I live in an apartment so I wouldn't know.

The university system is OK I guess -- OSU (where I go) has all sorts of  cool research going on and such, and they have a pretty good engineering school.  The only problem is I'm in a relatively new major, so they keep screwing around with the curriculum :wall:.

To stay on-topic, here's me trying to get some coconuts in Puerto Jimenez a few years ago.







Edit:  I just noticed you can see a waitress and a few tourists looking at me in the background, probably thinking "what the hell is that guy doing?"


----------



## Arachnomore

*my mom is*

A total hippy! She would love it if I moved to oregon. She somehow manages to drift there every year for a week. I have never been there, but would love to see it. Here is a picture of me and her! She lives in MI, and is oh so sad that I moved away from her for work. She is excited about my new collection of Tarantulas and can't wait to see them.


----------



## froggyman

thats an awsome stream..where is it??


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I think your mom would love the Valley.    Corvallis and Eugene have both been recognized as cyclist-friendly (Corvallis has a gold rating), and Corvallis has two mostly local / organic co-ops.

Oregon also has some GREAT microbrews.


----------



## Stylopidae

IHeartMantids said:


>


I've got to say, man...I am very impressed. Ron Jeremy would be jealous.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Cheshire said:


> I've got to say, man...I am very impressed. Ron Jeremy would be jealous.


   

[obligatory 10 characters]qwertyuiop[/obligatory 10 characters]


----------



## froggyman

oh my he is quite "skilled"


----------



## Rain_Flower

Yep, Oregon is pretty sweet. I love downtown Portland  and there's deffinately alot of hippies (including me)!


----------



## craig84

IHeartMantids said:


> As another Oregonian, I can say it's very wet and very green in the Willamette Valley, and very dry everywhere east of the Cascades.
> 
> It's great if you like no sales tax, high-quality beers, *hippies* (though most are in Eugene), and jokes about California.


Where there are hippies there are VWS. I want to get another bus, split window that is.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

There's more than a few of those, too.


----------



## Arachnomore

*I*

The reason I want to move out west is because I love the scene it offers. Earthly .. plus my mom would follow me out there:clap: ... I love climbing trees and would probably do lots of it out there. Plus rocks. I also enjoy a nice bowl of cinnamon toast crunch.







I aslo enjoy big door frames and punk rock girls.


----------



## froggyman

thats an awsome door....and i too love cinnamon toast crunch


----------



## Arachnomore

froggyman said:


> thats an awsome door....and i too love cinnamon toast crunch


Yea the framing I believe was 4 1/2' x 8 1/2' or something like that. That girl is right around 5'4"


----------



## Anastasia

Isaacboda said:


> ....


why is mood 'depressed'??
u seems having fun and enjoying ur life, hun


----------



## Anastasia

moose35 said:


> here is my pyscho looking self........


Ya know its the same look when deer or moose get caught in headlihgts ;P


----------



## moose35

Anastasia said:


> Ya know its the same look when deer or moose get caught in headlihgts ;P


lol     ;P 



       moose


----------



## Arachnomore

*dead*

I had 3 slings DOA like 2 weeks ago... forgot to change it back from depressed.... also I forgot where to go to change it. You are right... I am happy and enjoy life... - the broken down car


----------



## timekeeper

Awesome photos Isaac!


----------



## Arachnomore

timekeeper said:


> Awesome photos Isaac!


;P I'm a star in here now


----------



## ShadowBlade

Isaacboda said:


> ;P I'm a star in here now


We've all had our moments. Don't let it get to your head. 

-Sean


----------



## Jackie

ShadowBlade said:


> We've all had our moments. Don't let it get to your head.
> 
> -Sean


haha nice knock him off his pedestal!!  
(he does have cool pics though, sorry to add to his popularity/ego  )


----------



## bluegootty

isaac did u say drift.... wow dat nice.... i luv dat stuff 2..and rain flower did u say hippie town ..i mean i've been in Portland ,but i didnt noe dat was a hippie town(man,i only wish if i knew it earlier.. noe wat i mean....HIPPIE....)but now i've just quit..so i could have more funds on the T's projects.......Isaac keep up the good work on the pics..man ur awesome at dat stuff....i'm still workin on mine...


----------



## Arachnomore

*uh*



bluegootty said:


> isaac did u say drift.... wow dat nice.... i luv dat stuff 2..and rain flower did u say hippie town ..i mean i've been in Portland ,but i didnt noe dat was a hippie town(man,i only wish if i knew it earlier.. noe wat i mean....HIPPIE....)but now i've just quit..so i could have more funds on the T's projects.......Isaac keep up the good work on the pics..man ur awesome at dat stuff....i'm still workin on mine...


:?  :?


----------



## Widowman10

ShadowBlade said:


> We've all had our moments.


:? i haven't...


----------



## ShadowBlade

You will, my young apprentice.

-Sean


----------



## Arachnomore

*.*

By momentS you use the plural form... I can get use to this... keep em coming


----------



## Widowman10

ShadowBlade said:


> You will, my young apprentice.


hahaha, maybe  

ok, back to posting pictures...


----------



## Nerri1029

Here's me and my #3 Daughter Erin

we made 100 spiders from pipe cleaners for her 100th day of school


----------



## NevularScorpion

Nerri1029 said:


> Here's me and my #3 Daughter Erin
> 
> we made 100 spiders from pipe cleaners for her 100th day of school


thats so cool   i wish my dad was like that when i was little


----------



## becca81

Nerri1029 said:


> Here's me and my #3 Daughter Erin
> 
> we made 100 spiders from pipe cleaners for her 100th day of school


That is so cool!  Erin is sooo cute!  Just ilke her dad.


----------



## Choobaine

Me in Germany, I've tons more nice ones I'll show later. But yeah. Ain't the best. As far as I remember I was really sick that day, but I allways am. :/


----------



## phil jones

Choobaine said:


> Me in Germany, I've tons more nice ones I'll show later. But yeah. Ain't the best. As far as I remember I was really sick that day, but I allways am. :/


very nice good to see you i often wondered what you look like   and i think you look good:worship: :worship:  ==== phil


----------



## Arachnomore

*as a photographer..*

You have a very beautiful essence to you.


----------



## Choobaine

Why thank you!  I've got lots and lots of them  So yeah - you'll see more soon, maybe tonight! Thanks again folks, you made my rather lame day much nicer


----------



## ShadowBlade

Actually its really cool the way the sun shines in, kinda casting a glow on you, very pretty! :worship: 

-Sean


----------



## Overmenneske

Updated photo:


----------



## Truff135

Wow, where was that taken at?  That looks like some beautiful forests behind you!!! :worship:
EDIT: I'm a boob, I just saw that you're in Norway.


----------



## Overmenneske

Truff135 said:


> Wow, where was that taken at?  That looks like some beautiful forests behind you!!! :worship:
> EDIT: I'm a boob, I just saw that you're in Norway.


It's at my dad's cabin. Forest and mountains as long as the eye can reach. 

And the silence..... It's so silent it's almost weird.


----------



## Arachnomore

Truff135 said:


> Wow, where was that taken at?  That looks like some beautiful forests behind you!!! :worship:
> EDIT: I'm a boob, I just saw that you're in Norway.


I'd be excited too! Not much to see in Ohio.. I drove right through it, no stops.


----------



## Truff135

I know, Ohio's not all that great, BUT, I have seen some beautiful things here nonetheless.  One year at my uncle's cabin after a HUGE ice storm, everything was covered in ice.  It was so pretty because all the trees looked like glass, and the sun was shining and it was just like a huge glass/crystal forest.  Very pretty, I've never seen anything else like it.


----------



## froggyman

Choobaine said:


> Me in Germany, I've tons more nice ones I'll show later. But yeah. Ain't the best. As far as I remember I was really sick that day, but I allways am. :/


if thats what you look like sick id like to see you when your healthy


----------



## Stylopidae

froggyman said:


> if thats what you look like sick id like to see you when your healthy


Believe it or not, she's actually prettier.

I know...hard to imagine, ain't it?

Looking great, Sofia...as always.


----------



## Arachnomore

*hmmmm*

If I was peanut-brittle.







 :razz:  ;P


----------



## Choobaine

Here's a more recent one. I have a million versions of a similar thing but this has a certain spark... Enjoy 







Aw dang hideous quality loss. :/ Don't worry. I'll work on it! I have not done that much colour editing - just a little desaturation and balance. The original quality was questionable because the camera was running out of battery!







I was just being silly at the scorpion, only because she's completely unaware. 

To the above - your face makes a good puzzle. Take that, print it and make it a thousand peice jigsaw puzzle. I'd enjoy that, I really like a mental challange, and the grind, it's soothing don'tcha think?


----------



## froggyman

nice hat.......


----------



## Arachnomore

*.*

  You are Gorgeous!


----------



## Gesticulator

Nerri1029 said:


> Here's me and my #3 Daughter Erin
> 
> we made 100 spiders from pipe cleaners for her 100th day of school


Yay Erin....can I "borrow" your idea? Jordan's 100th day school is coming up and he's itching for a cool idea too.


----------



## NevularScorpion

Choobaine said:


> Me in Germany, I've tons more nice ones I'll show later. But yeah. Ain't the best. As far as I remember I was really sick that day, but I allways am. :/


This is one of the most beautiful pic i ever seen here in AB.  you look mysterious and gorgeous in this pic, i think that is the reason it makes it look unique


----------



## moose35

..........................just remember she loves to eat bugs...;P 



                  moose


----------



## ShadowBlade

Isaacboda said:


> I'd be excited too! Not much to see in Ohio.. I drove right through it, no stops.


West Virginia is so much cooler. And has way better drivers. (Nobody in Ohio knows how to change lanes, or exit/enter on a highway.:wall

-Sean


----------



## Arachnomore

ShadowBlade said:


> West Virginia is so much cooler. And has way better drivers. (Nobody in Ohio knows how to change lanes, or exit/enter on a highway.:wall
> 
> -Sean


Ohio is horrible for driving. I went through it from Michigan to Alabama. I LOooooveeeed going through Tennessee tho! I love the Virginia's and Carolina's too!


----------



## froggyman

moose35 said:


> ..........................just remember she loves to eat bugs...;P
> 
> 
> 
> moose


hey im not one to judge


----------



## Arachnomore

*Mmmm Pom!*







Its Good for you.. and amazing for Avic sling containers so I hear ;P​


----------



## Rain_Flower

Isaacboda said:


> Its Good for you.. and amazing for Avic sling containers so I hear ;P​


Haha, that's awesome.


----------



## Rain_Flower

Me on the couch... Peace!






My boyfriend and I at the zoo... Damn I am white!


----------



## Arachnomore

*.*

Someone is very lucky. I would say he is dating mother earths daughter


----------



## NevularScorpion

Isaacboda said:


> Someone is very lucky. I would say he is dating mother earths daughter


I second that


----------



## Rain_Flower

Heh, thank you  "Mother earth's daughter" I like that...


----------



## Arachnomore

You got dat Fo Sho


----------



## bluegootty

yea tell him to treat u good or else there will b tons of guys dat would like to replace him...LoL...jk..i hope things work out for u guys,,,remember to follow ur heart girl...:clap:
and man , i miss oregon...especially portland..aka..rose city..beautiful place...


----------



## sick4x4

wow:wall: .......


----------



## Mr. Mordax

bluegootty said:


> i miss oregon...especially portland..aka..rose city..beautiful place...


Most of Portland is really beautiful, but the area surrounding the Greyhound station scares me.  One time Lori and I had to take an early bus back to Corvallis, and we saw a guy "practicing" with a leafblower -- he was holding an empty gas tank and swinging a leafblower while making little blowing sound-effects.  Then a whole block we walked down smelled like pee.


----------



## bluegootty

i like portland ,except for the asian gangs problems on the west coast..i think it's terrible...i mean im asian too, but wat they do over there is way over board... i think....well in mine opion...but the rest west coast is a beautiful place..


----------



## Choobaine

In my humble opinion the most gorgeous man on here is definately Cheshire 
And absolutely nobody can deny that!


----------



## ShadowBlade

Choobaine said:


> And absolutely nobody can deny that!


I can. 

-Sean


----------



## Choobaine

You're on! 
Prove it!


----------



## MarknMiami

Me and Dez from the Misfits


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Me and Dez from the Misfits.    (Lori's in pink, I'm above / behind her)







edit: What the heck.  Here's us with Jerry, just for kicks.


----------



## Arachnomore

*.*

Luck you. I love the misfits.. man they are getting old! I love project 1950 its my fav!~ :razz:


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I'm a sad panda that they haven't come through Portland since those photos . . . that was 10/9/2005.  

Edit:  My first Misfits concert was the day that Project 1950 came out.    They played three or four songs from it.


----------



## Arachnomore

Best slow song ever 


There's 52 ways to murder anyone
One and two are the same
And they both work as well

I'm coming clean for Amy
Julie doesn't scream as well
And the cops won't listen all night

And so maybe I'll be over
Just as soon as I fill them all in

And I can't remember when I saw her last
We were running around and having a blast
But the backseat of the drive-in is so lonely without you
I know when you're home

I was thinking about you
There was something I forgot to say
I was crying on a Saturday Night

I was out cruising without you
They were playing our song
Crying on a Saturday Night

As the moon becomes the night time
You go viciously, quietly away
I'm sitting in the bedroom where we used to sit and smoke cigarettes
Now I'm watching
Watching you die


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Isaacboda said:


> Best slow song ever
> 
> 
> There's 52 ways to murder anyone
> One and two are the same
> And they both work as well
> 
> I'm coming clean for Amy
> Julie doesn't scream as well
> And the cops won't listen all night
> 
> And so maybe I'll be over
> Just as soon as I fill them all in
> 
> And I can't remember when I saw her last
> We were running around and having a blast
> But the backseat of the drive-in is so lonely without you
> I know when you're home
> 
> I was thinking about you
> There was something I forgot to say
> I was crying on a Saturday Night
> 
> I was out cruising without you
> They were playing our song
> Crying on a Saturday Night
> 
> As the moon becomes the night time
> You go viciously, quietly away
> I'm sitting in the bedroom where we used to sit and smoke cigarettes
> Now I'm watching
> Watching you die



Yeah, but where's the picture?.......lol


----------



## Mr. Mordax

"Saturday Night" -- a classic.  I think I still remember how to play it, too.


----------



## froggyman

what mexican soda makes me do:


----------



## Mr. Mordax

It makes you . . . particularly sensitive to the wonderful scent of emergency blankets?


----------



## froggyman

no it gets me i the mood to warm my body with a foil blanket


----------



## Choobaine

better than being five minutes away from chewing up a brand new PCI wireless adapter. Which I am. And not because it's tasty. Because it worked for half an hour then stopped (with no chewing beforehand!!)


----------



## moose35

i told you all she likes to eat things


                moose


----------



## Rain_Flower

All the pictures I have posted lately have been kinda old, so I took some new ones. 
Here's two of them, I have two more but I'll post them later.

Being bored:






And I dunno really, but I like this one:


----------



## hairmetalspider

*Yours truly?*

I'm going to hop on the band wagon here. I like seeing the faces behind the replies and screen names...makes the community a bit more personal, which is important when your taking advice from someone.

So here's my contribution:







ME and Axl (Le Skunky)


----------



## Truff135

OMG I love your skunk!!!  They are so cute!  Just a question, did you have the "scent glands" (sorry, I don't know scientific name) removed?


----------



## Anastasia

Truff135 said:


> OMG I love your skunk!!!  They are so cute!  Just a question, did you have the "scent glands" (sorry, I don't know scientific name) removed?


gatta be that or her sniffer dont work


----------



## Arachnomore

hairmetalspider said:


> I'm going to hop on the band wagon here. I like seeing the faces behind the replies and screen names...makes the community a bit more personal, which is important when your taking advice from someone.
> 
> So here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME and Axl (Le Skunky)


My dad was the county trapper and we used to always have baby foxes or skunks that we would keep. They always seemed to run away  .... 

Rain Flower! You look sad... your lips have some pout to them :razz: It's cute.


----------



## hairmetalspider

Hehe. Yes. He has his stinky gland removed. No surgery involved.
He's pretty badass, and a huge cuddler. Which has it's advantages and disadvantages...including being a bed hog and snoring.


----------



## bluegootty

wow cute!!!!! does it bite??? skunk ..dis is the 1st for me...


----------



## Mr. Mordax

It's so CUTE!!!!


----------



## hairmetalspider

Nope, doesn't bite, just cuddles to death 

He's also made peace with his fellow live in arachnids...which makes life easy.

Lots of fuzzies!


----------



## xgrafcorex

i'm not in many pictures, but here is the last one i know of.  

my brother and i at my parents house for christmas.  my brother is on the right.  bad lighting.


----------



## hairmetalspider

Well this isn't tarantula related persay, but thread related...there are more photos of 'le skunky' on my myspace... As WELL as pis of my tarantulas.

www.myspace.com/glamrockmyskunk

They're all in my animals folder


----------



## sick4x4

welcome fellow myspacer lol....:razz:


----------



## NevularScorpion

i added some people here in myspace lol anyways do you guys know a T group on myspace can you guys give me a link. i want to have some arachno friends on myspace


----------



## Choobaine

www.myspace.com/choobaine 

enjoy  as many pictures of me you can shake a stick at. And of my animals. Later I'll put up some baby photos of the dragon.


----------



## Stylopidae

A skunk is probably one of the coolest pets out there. I've always wanted one...train it to attain it's defensive posture when greeting guests at the door.

Man...that would be awesome. Almost as cool as a racoon or squirrel.







Last pic of me I posted...figured I'd post it again just to keep things on track.

Guess who else has myspace?

www.myspace.com/chilopoda


----------



## Scott C.

hehe... sleeping with Pepe... what a cool pet.


----------



## sick4x4

joe has a myspace


----------



## maxident213

Rocking a crowd of thousands:


----------



## Arachnomore

maxident213 said:


> Rocking a crowd of thousands:


Napalm Death! ;P Love that band.


----------



## xhexdx

IHeartMantids said:


> To stay on-topic, here's me trying to get some coconuts in Puerto Jimenez a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  I just noticed you can see a waitress and a few tourists looking at me in the background, probably thinking "what the hell is that guy doing?"


This is the *real* way to get coconuts! :}


----------



## xgrafcorex

i think the "real" way doesn't involve shoes or socks. ;P


----------



## xhexdx

xgrafcorex said:


> i think the "real" way doesn't involve shoes or socks. ;P


Ha ha, true.  I could have done it, it's actually easier to grab the trunk with your feet than to wear shoes.


----------



## Truff135

I'd kill myself if I tried to do that.  I can only climb trees that have a ton of branches and even then, it's scary!  I prefer to scuttle over rocks and hills...you know, forest-ish stuff.


----------



## Arachnomore

*.*

I hear ya there!

This is Uranus in Sign language.






I like sunsets






Slow down please






Smoking kills




​


----------



## hairmetalspider

"Almost as cool" ?

Pftt! There is nothing cooler than a huge puffy skunk with a green and blue tail


----------



## SuperRad

Smoking is bad...


----------



## Stylopidae

Isaacboda said:


> I hear ya there!
> 
> This is Uranus in Sign language.




Red lipstick makes you look like a clown. ​


----------



## Arachnomore

Cheshire said:


> Red lipstick makes you look like a clown.


kinda blends in there a bit.. but i have my tongue out... haha.. and pointing at my bum doesn't? ;P


----------



## *ArachnoFreak*

*This is me=)*


----------



## Hedorah99

hairmetalspider said:


> I'm going to hop on the band wagon here. I like seeing the faces behind the replies and screen names...makes the community a bit more personal, which is important when your taking advice from someone.
> 
> So here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME and Axl (Le Skunky)


I am so jealous. Skunks are illegal to keep here in CT.


----------



## Gesticulator

sick4x4 said:


> joe has a myspace


looks like myspace has invaded WBTC


----------



## Mr. Mordax

xhexdx said:


> This is the *real* way to get coconuts! :}


I don't have the required upper body strength for that -- and at the time, I didn't have the lower body strength, either!   

I've seen a slightly "sneaky" way where you have a loop of rope around your ankles -- it's supposed to make it easier to maintain your foot grip on the trunk.


----------



## Warduke

A newbie here with a couple mugshots of myself.


----------



## ParabuthusKing

welcome Warduke..thats one pretty awesome beard you got there, and I like your red tail  boa/ gi-joes.. always loved that show as a kid.. the new episodes don't do the show any justice, and for Maxident213.. all I have to say is PIG DESTROYER>> Rock on man, and finally not that its really my business, but Issac boda.. have you ever thought about anyone but yourself?? you seem a little pompous to me, but hey, if you like looking at lots of pics of yourself, good work I guess


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Truff135

Nah man, Isaac's cool...he takes some awesome pictures, too!  Besides, confidence in one's self isn't a bad thing.  Now if he was posting pics of himself in a Speedo, I'd have to lean towards egotistical...


----------



## Arachnomore

ParabuthusKing said:


> welcome Warduke..thats one pretty awesome beard you got there, and I like your red tail  boa/ gi-joes.. always loved that show as a kid.. the new episodes don't do the show any justice, and for Maxident213.. all I have to say is PIG DESTROYER>> Rock on man, and finally not that its really my business, but Issac boda.. have you ever thought about anyone but yourself?? you seem a little pompous to me, but hey, if you like looking at lots of pics of yourself, good work I guess


Whoa... objection. These pictures have been taken over the past 4 years of my life. Way to stay on topic though. :clap: .... pompous....  ... yea thats what it is. I like the pictures I take. You may not  there for don't need to make a comment. Did you not come into this thread thinking there wouldn't be pictures of myself?

Here is some more for ya:


















My feet after loosing shoes crowd surfing at Big Spring Jam






Off topic, but it was worth the crowd surf:












Ex fiance






Ex feelings






And this is just for you being a hater... how many times have you been driving home from Tennesee and you pull behind a car with your last name on the license plate?





​


----------



## ParabuthusKing

Isaacboda said:


> Whoa... objection. These pictures have been taken over the past 4 years of my life. Way to stay on topic though. :clap: .... pompous....  ... yea thats what it is. I like the pictures I take. You may not  there for don't need to make a comment. Did you not come into this thread thinking there wouldn't be pictures of myself?


HAha... I love people like you, can't even take a little criticism.. and for the definition straight from webster....drum roll please....
pompous

Main Entry:
    pomp·ous Listen to the pronunciation of pompous
Pronunciation:
    \ˈpäm-pəs\ 
Function:
    adjective 
Date:
    15th century

1 : excessively elevated or ornate <pompous rhetoric>* 2 : having or exhibiting self-importance *: arrogant <a pompous politician>

but your right, I really do come on the boards to meet new people, just people like you who mention.. oh "you're pretty", lucky boyfriend, etc.. to every female gendered homo sapien on the boards kind of make me want to puke... just kind of funny how you have to post 10 pics of yourself and then comment on other peoples comments about your pics.. myspace seems to be the right niche for that.. or do you need me to webster that for you too?!


----------



## ParabuthusKing

well I will try to get more on topic as I don't think I have posted my ugly mug..ok, thats just too funny.. you look like a complete idiot and you are driving a hyundai if I am not mistaken...way to go you stud.. I am sure people all across the world are ooing at your " sick ride" cause you have your name on your license plate..wait, I am sure someone will be amazed at your coolness, just not me.. ps, I'd love to meet you in a moshpit buddy.. " I love Napalm death" ..haha.. poser


----------



## Arachnomore

ParabuthusKing said:


> HAha... I love people like you, can't even take a little criticism.. and for the definition straight from webster....drum roll please....
> pompous
> 
> Main Entry:
> pomp·ous Listen to the pronunciation of pompous
> Pronunciation:
> \ˈpäm-pəs\
> Function:
> adjective
> Date:
> 15th century
> 
> 1 : excessively elevated or ornate <pompous rhetoric>* 2 : having or exhibiting self-importance *: arrogant <a pompous politician>
> 
> but your right, I really do come on the boards to meet new people, just people like you who mention.. oh "you're pretty", lucky boyfriend, etc.. to every female gendered homo sapien on the boards kind of make me want to puke... just kind of funny how you have to post 10 pics of yourself and then comment on other peoples comments about your pics.. myspace seems to be the right niche for that.. or do you need me to webster that for you too?!


Why don't you look up the rules and realize what your doing is nonsense... do you think I don't know I am flattering girls when I tell them they are beautiful... come on.. point out the obvious. I'm sure people think real fond of you behind your keyboard playing tough guy. You are the missing link in evolution :clap:  ... Do you think any of these girls are going to leave there boyfriend for another Hobbyist... get real. Read webster all you want.. its not going to make you anymore right that I think some of these girls are very pretty.... do you think I have trouble getting girlfriends. If you do you can look up in webster under wrong.. because you would be ;P

If you knew me you would understand I know who alot of black metal bands are!
I listen to alot of:
Detombment 
Dark Angel
Acid Bath
Mastadon
anything older school but metal....

I also like other music. I like to be a poser and listen to blues aswell... and also classic rock. Shoot I will occasionally throw on the Aphex Twins or Mr. Bungle... get a life.

Just found this:





It's not me, but its a pic I took of my friend Laverne at a Dying Fetus show. Milwaukee Metal Fest to be exact. Mallcore kid still wanna be tough?

Update on the car with my name on the license plate.. its a chick driving and the bumper sticker says I love my marriage... haha I'm not married. Good observation. I drive a 2002 Chevy Impala LS... don't think I'm macho... I actually think I'm average all around. Please put the E-Attitude down... no one here cares.


----------



## ParabuthusKing

ok.. go fly in a rocket and think you're awesome., hopefully you won't come back, that would be good for evolution... I guess you have the right to think so highly of yourself, but its funny..you just can't be the underdog so you have to show everyone you are awesome.. me not so much, but as for being the tough guy.. behind the keyboard?? haha nice one.. just come out to my neck of the woods for a beer and maybe you won't be so macho when you get stomped like your poor little toes.. nice sympathy shot by the way.. ps.. Im done with your stupid power trips and hope you have fun being "cool".. I never liked people like you anyways.. have a nice day


----------



## hairmetalspider

That's it....


We're going to have an intervention and sing 'Kumbaya" now.

Everyone, grab hands and form a circle.


----------



## Arachnomore

ParabuthusKing said:


> ok.. go fly in a rocket and think you're awesome., hopefully you won't come back, that would be good for evolution... I guess you have the right to think so highly of yourself, but its funny..you just can't be the underdog so you have to show everyone you are awesome.. me not so much, but as for being the tough guy.. behind the keyboard?? haha nice one.. just come out to my neck of the woods for a beer and maybe you won't be so macho when you get stomped like your poor little toes.. nice sympathy shot by the way.. ps.. Im done with your stupid power trips and hope you have fun being "cool".. I never liked people like you anyways.. have a nice day


Will do! Enjoy your machoness and your neck of the woods. I'll enjoy my forums, my friends, my car, my photography, my kick ass job, and my Tarantula's. You have a nice night too. I hope you bumped chests after posting that with your buddies, "Haha I just told that nerd, come here brosiff... show me some love"

http://weblog.live.advance.net/mtlogs/mlive_flintjournalextra/images/20061010soccer01.jpg

Get manly!



hairmetalspider said:


> That's it....
> 
> 
> We're going to have an intervention and sing 'Kumbaya" now.
> 
> Everyone, grab hands and form a circle.


Can I hold yours! Your soooo pretty..... xoxoxo.. im so hardcore, do you love me? What a prick.


----------



## ParabuthusKing

i hope you die soon... we need a world war III for people like you.. oh and for your kickass job,  just make sure you know when you are working in cm and not inches.. wouldn't want another one of you whiz kids to waste billions of dollars now would we?


----------



## hairmetalspider

For sure.

PS-Nothing says "I love you" on Valentine's Day like a tarantula with a rose taped to the cage.


----------



## Arachnomore

ParabuthusKing said:


> i hope you die soon... we need a world war III for people like you..


:clap: keep it going! 

look up awkward turtle... or look down.. your probably doing it

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/88/281467340_c7b9f59358_m.jpg



ParabuthusKing said:


> i hope you die soon... we need a world war III for people like you.. oh and for your kickass job,  just make sure you know when you are working in cm and not inches.. wouldn't want another one of you whiz kids to waste billions of dollars now would we?


What are you getting at? These are two jobs taken off the company site I work for. I do have copyright permission... for I took the screenshots  I work with millions of dollars a day.. does that grow on trees in your neck of the woods? Tommorow is a big day... I am involved with a course on the windows for the Next NASA shuttle... you can't touch it with your bare hands because in space the oils from your fingers turn acidic and will melt the material away  Did you learn that at UCLA?



:clap: :clap: :clap: Kuuummmbayyyyaaiiii my lorrrrdddd:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## sick4x4

heres something to liven up the mood, ow wait what does this make me??:?


----------



## ParabuthusKing

ha, thats funny... I am from the silicon valley.. ever heard of that little computer boy??.. maybe where your computer was made?? I don't think they have money there, but hell for all you know I am an inbred idiot that would shoot you   for stepping on my property, oh wait I would probably do that anyways.. hope you have fun staring at your computer all day and thinking that money rules the world as you pump all sorts of acidic compounds into the atmosphere with your rocket fuel... oh cancer,, I guess you didn't learn about that one in CAD class now did you


----------



## Arachnomore

GOOOOOO RAIIIIDDDEERRRSS!!!! 

have you seen that vid?     

Its horrible... heres the link:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xXWdwW08ksA


----------



## Arachnomore

ParabuthusKing said:


> ha, thats funny... I am from the silicon valley.. ever heard of that little computer boy??.. maybe where your computer was made?? I don't think they have money there, but hell for all you know I am an inbred idiot that would shoot you   for stepping on my property, oh wait I would probably do that anyways.. hope you have fun staring at your computer all day and thinking that money rules the world as you pump all sorts of acidic compounds into the atmosphere with your rocket fuel... oh cancer,, I guess you didn't learn about that one in CAD class now did you


PFFFFTTTTtttt keep crying... You make no sense.


----------



## sick4x4

unfortanly we cant get a break but i am a raiders fan!! and proud of it...


----------



## ParabuthusKing

thats because you are only interested in yourself and don't even care to take the time to think about others.. ps  as for your avatars mood "starving" I find this word offensive as I highly doubt your pampered ass has gone more than 24 hours without food, and if your so on top of your game go get some <edit -MrI> food already. I am going to go get a beer so my brain doesn't starve dealing with such a imbecile..fare ye well and just remember to look back in your textbook when your old and rich and dying from cancer that you contributed to.. and until then I hope to never see you again.. I have seen way too much bickering on the AB and this was my first time I have gotten into it with an idiot like you so I hope its my last.. ;P


----------



## Mister Internet

I have done my last cleanup of this thread.

Future idiocy will just be banned... I've lost patience for allegedly mature individuals coming here and acting like it's their damn MySpace page.

I have had quite enough.  This is not a request, and you have most certainly been warned.

-MrI


----------



## Arachnomore

I deleted it... ill keep it in PM's


----------



## NevularScorpion

Isaacboda said:


> I hear ya there!
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking kills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


this pic kick ass


----------



## Ewok

sick4x4 said:


> ow wait what does this make me??:?


an expired registration sticker on your truck!!!!


----------



## Scott C.

sick4x4 said:


> heres something to liven up the mood, ow wait what does this make me??:?


A champion Raider fan?.... ya, that sounds about right.


----------



## sick4x4

Ewok said:


> an expired registration sticker on your truck!!!!


lol i have the new one, just have been lazy:wall: at least this gives me a chance to rebel against the system till the 1st:evil:


----------



## Choobaine

Isaacboda is awesomeness incarnate  

I love getting complemented (I know I look great but I like being reminded) and I love complementing guys, so I shall!

Cheshire is STILL cute! That's one gorgeous man right there. Actually, I've been meaning to tell you, Joe - put more up, new ones too. Can't get enough of ya  Isaacboda isn't too bad himself  

I love seeing peoples pictures, I really do, specially when they are up trees. 

I'd join in the harmony circle but I prefer the most pointless endeavour ever - trying to run around someone in a circle while they try to circle you. It's impossible.

I'll find some of me and Flo (you should see the height difference!), he keeps roaches... well no he doesn't his mother does, he's too lazy. I'll see if I can get both of us. I allways look somewhat unimpressed in photos with me and him watch this space.


----------



## Arachnomore

Choobaine said:


> Isaacboda is awesomeness incarnate
> 
> I love getting complemented (I know I look great but I like being reminded) and I love complementing guys, so I shall!
> 
> Cheshire is STILL cute! That's one gorgeous man right there. Actually, I've been meaning to tell you, Joe - put more up, new ones too. Can't get enough of ya  Isaacboda isn't too bad himself
> 
> I love seeing peoples pictures, I really do, specially when they are up trees.
> 
> I'd join in the harmony circle but I prefer the most pointless endeavour ever - trying to run around someone in a circle while they try to circle you. It's impossible.
> 
> I'll find some of me and Flo (you should see the height difference!), he keeps roaches... well no he doesn't his mother does, he's too lazy. I'll see if I can get both of us. I allways look somewhat unimpressed in photos with me and him watch this space.


 Glad you like em. I can't wait to see some new ones. You need to post some of that soul stealer  you have.


----------



## Taki F&T

My most recent self


----------



## xhexdx

Taki F&T said:


> My most recent self
> 
> *image removed for ease of everyone's scroll finger*


I'm not criticizing by any means.  Just curious...why a tire?


----------



## Arachnomore

Taki F&T said:


> My most recent self
> 
> *removed image too*
> 
> If you took this on a tripod what kind of camera do you own. That has to be one of the clearest and spot on pictures I have seen in a long while.


----------



## Taki F&T

xhexdx said:


> I'm not criticizing by any means.  Just curious...why a tire?


Lol, it was there, and it was comfortable to lean on  . And I use a Nikon D2X, so I should hope the quality is spot on...


----------



## Arachnomore

Taki F&T said:


> Lol, it was there, and it was comfortable to lean on  . And I use a Nikon D2X, so I should hope the quality is spot on...


Those are a bit older aren't they? Were they before or after the D200? I'm in debates on getting a D2X or a D300... its a toss up.


----------



## Taki F&T

Go for the D300, it's an outstanding camera. The D3 is the replacement of the D2X, so the D2X may have a slightly more robust body than the D300, but the D300 has newer and better features. Performance is excellent on both


----------



## Choobaine

Right, since it was requested I decided to show me and the soul stealing lizard. 

Everyone falls in love with Sephiq. No one knows why.

And here's one with me and my precious old SLR. It's possibly older than me (allthough I really doubt it) and is a gorgeous peice of equipment. It adds grain to photographs in such a classic way it's hard to simulate. It has a soul, I swear it does! 

So yeah, enjoy. I colour edited them to death but please forgive me, I'm very ill right now. I'll post some un edited pics later to show you there's not that much of a difference but right now these will have to do ok folks? 

Wow it looks even brighter on the laptop compared to my poor old dim screen (on which I edit). If you saw my colour right now you'd be shocked, be glad you cant! 



















Enjoy...? I guess!


----------



## hairmetalspider

Aww. A girl and her lizzy.


----------



## Stylopidae

hairmetalspider said:


> Aww. A girl and her lizzy.


A SUPER hot girl and her lizzy.


----------



## Choobaine

Cheshire said:


> A SUPER hot girl and her lizzy.


Aw Cheshire you charmer you  You have me blushing now!


----------



## bluegootty

man chesire ur a lady charmer 4 real:worship: :worship: :worship:  nor ladykiller..lol..


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Choobaine said:


>


"Kiss me, I'm a prince!

 . . . 

No, seriously!"


----------



## Taki F&T

OMG choobaine, a Zenit! Kudos to you for being able to use it properly


----------



## Choobaine

It needs a bit of a fix up though, light metre's broken, I have an external one but it makes the camera feel incomplete. I'm not fond of black and white photography but this beauty makes it feel so good. I used to develop my own stuff too. I'll see if I can't hunt something up for you.


----------



## hairmetalspider

I think there should be a 'chicks with arachnids and reptiles' room.



I had my Senior pictures taken with my iguana, Fluffy.
These arent them but thought I'd throw mine out there and join the club.


----------



## Taki F&T

Choobaine said:


> It needs a bit of a fix up though, light metre's broken, I have an external one but it makes the camera feel incomplete. I'm not fond of black and white photography but this beauty makes it feel so good. I used to develop my own stuff too. I'll see if I can't hunt something up for you.


Ok thanks, would love to see some


----------



## Freddie

I just can't understand why to put so many pictures.. Wouldn't one a year be good...


----------



## Choobaine

Y'know why? Because I enjoy doing so. And I want to see more of others!


----------



## Freddie

I can't see the point if there are three pages of the same person.


----------



## Truff135

Because, people like to see each other in different areas.  I like seeing where Isaac's been, where Rain's been...I like seeing Hairmetal's many critters.  I haven't seen three solid pages of one person, but even if there were, that's still fine with me!  I wish I had more pictures of myself, personally.  But they never turn out very well and my camera is old and pooey.


----------



## xhexdx

hairmetalspider said:


> I think there should be a 'chicks with arachnids and reptiles' room.
> 
> 
> 
> I had my Senior pictures taken with my iguana, Fluffy.
> These arent them but thought I'd throw mine out there and join the club.


Cute. :} :}


----------



## xhexdx

Truff135 said:


> Because, people like to see each other in different areas.  I like seeing where Isaac's been, where Rain's been...I like seeing Hairmetal's many critters.  I haven't seen three solid pages of one person, but even if there were, that's still fine with me!  I wish I had more pictures of myself, personally.  But they never turn out very well and my camera is old and pooey.


What, you don't care where I've been?


----------



## Arachnomore

Freddie said:


> I can't see the point if there are three pages of the same person.


How else will we get to "Who's behind the computer - Part 4"... I don't think we really have a limit on space. I am thinking about getting a lizard seeing that Hairmetalspider and Choobaine both have really calm ones. Although Choobaines will eat your soul for breakfast... it does it with ease. Nice pics so far all


----------



## Truff135

xhexdx said:


> What, you don't care where I've been?


Nope!
I know where you've been...getting owned by me on XBL!!!  ;P 
Just kidding   

What was your number from your hunting last Saturday by the way?  I think I forgot to ask.


----------



## xhexdx

We didn't count.  I'm thinking it was around 60.  The grand total right now is closer to 250 though, probably between 250 and 300.


----------



## Truff135

What do you keep them all in???


----------



## xhexdx

Truff135 said:


> What do you keep them all in???


Long sterilite tote.  Plenty of bark and tunnels, etc for them all.

Going for gracilis this weekend.


----------



## Stylopidae

Freddie said:


> I can't see the point if there are three pages of the same person.


Because it's fun...and I get to hit on people.

Since I guess people hate people posting tons of pictures of themselves, I'll just re-post (nearly) every picture I've ever posted here. In no particular order.

Why?

Because I can.


----------



## Truff135

Then allow me to do my share of flattering:

Joe, you have some of the most gorgeous eyes I've ever seen!  

Unfortunately, pictures of myself are very unflattering and after being told repeatedly that I look like I'm 12, I give up! :8o 

So, I'll just comment on everyone else's.


----------



## Scott C.

If you really looked twelve nearly none of these guys would find you attractive.


and since I've been adding to the chatter, but not the images....


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Truff135 said:


> Unfortunately, pictures of myself are very unflattering and after being told repeatedly that I look like I'm 12, I give up!


That's ok.  People make fun of my long hair and everyone thinks that I look like I'm 16 (if I try to grow facial hair, it matches my skin so closely in color that I look like someone even younger trying to look older ).

But just for the heck of it, here's some pictures that Lori took of me when we got some nice snow last week.  I think I'm good at looking awkward, but she seems to like these.  







This train was moving.






See?


----------



## Choobaine

Aw Cheshire you spoil me  Now I'm satisfied. And yes, as allways you look great, I adore those eyes! I only got to see a faint smile once there but it could stop traffic, there's such depth to it! 

Well since were all doing the lots of photos thing I'll join in, you just wait and see  I ought to show the rest of me since I've only shown my face. I may also have to show me with my unusual plush collection - not one of my plush things are what you'd expect in anyone's bed. Isaacboda can verify this. 

IHeartMantids - you live somewhere incredibly cool. AWESOMELY cool place to live! Your hair is quite cool! It looks obidient unless you brushed it just before the photos were taken!


----------



## Arachnomore

Everyone is about to get a stomach ache  from choo

Sick4x4 what do you compete with detailing or actual racing?


----------



## Arachnomore

P.S. that girl is very very foxy. I missed the team colors the first time


----------



## Arachnomore

I'd be giving too... giving those last three the door haha the first takes the cake 

Edit... Ugh... what the heck?!?! where did they go?


----------



## sick4x4

opps didnt want to turn this into a myspace page....i cant post all my pics since some are bikini shots....but they only get better..woops look like i spoke to soon....


----------



## timekeeper

*Weeeeee*

Thanks to all the recent activity, I can feel less guilty about posting a billion pictures!  (I just wanna feel special too!)

My new hobby






My goat Fidget (I wish I could be in the picture, but she wouldn't be making this face if i was)






Ireland has a lot of cliffs.  Deadly, deadly cliffs.






Yeahhhhh






So many awesome pictures on the boards lately.  Keep 'em coming!!  I totally want a skunk now thanks to Corey.  That's one of the cutest pictures I've seen.

-Paul


----------



## Choobaine

I live near Ireland's cliffs. Nothing like stumbling around a rock precipice in near horizontal rain with several pipe bombs going on near by (if youre in NI like me). Lovely. 

Nice hobby!


----------



## Rain_Flower

Like the pics timekeeper, you look like you'd be fun to hang out with.  And I wanna go to Ireland... *jealous*


----------



## Arachnomore

Haha Job for a cowboy! Nice pics aswell of Ireland. I would die to go there. You ever heard of Kill Whitney Dead?


----------



## timekeeper

Thanks for the comments!  The last pic with the bear is in Berlin.  Europe is great, ya'll should go if you get the chance to study abroad!  Ireland is so pretty, fortunately I didn't experience this "horizontal rain" of which you speak.  Btw, Irish accents are the sexiest.  Ever.

I haven't heard of them Isaac but thanks for the recommendation!  Always looking for more


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Choobaine said:


> IHeartMantids - you live somewhere incredibly cool. AWESOMELY cool place to live! Your hair is quite cool! It looks obidient unless you brushed it just before the photos were taken!


Thanks!  I love that park -- the snow made it perfect.

If by "obedient" you mean "always hangs in my face so I can't see anything" . . .   I have to brush it out of my eyes a lot.


----------



## jonnysebachi

Cool goat timekeeper.  I have one that is just like yours.  She is such a goof off.  They are fun till they get out and want to play instead of go back in the pen. lol


----------



## hairmetalspider

I want to give the goat a giant kissy on the nose.

What an adorable animal. Your goat should come play with my skunk.


----------



## jonnysebachi

My turn to participate.
First is me and the kids.
Second pic is wife and the kids.


----------



## hairmetalspider

Cute kids!


----------



## Rain_Flower

The other two new ones, as promised 

Me being lame, and bored:






Hahaha:


----------



## bluegootty

*CUte*

jonny.. u got some cute kids.. and man im jeolus.. u got a girl... i got 2 boys(monster)..lol .. ilove em... and rain u still as cute as ever...


----------



## jonnysebachi

Thanks, she is my princess."


----------



## Truff135

Your kids are so adorable!!!!!


----------



## SterlingAce

Hi there   Just to add my face to my name


----------



## Truff135

That first picture is awesome!  What kind of monkey are they?  I usually don't like monkeys because they seem so...spastic.  But those look calm.


----------



## bluegootty

alexis .. u need to post more picture of ur pretty self...so every1 noe dat there r alot of pretty girl on this board dat love arachnid...lol..just want to c more of u.. please dont mind..


----------



## Truff135

bluegootty said:


> alexis .. u need to post more picture of ur pretty self...so every1 noe dat there r alot of pretty girl on this board dat love arachnid...lol..just want to c more of u.. please dont mind..


LOL, that's the problem though, I seem to resemble a cute woodland critter and not a "pretty" face.  I think it's these stupid giant eyes.  :8o   I guess I can start squinting LOL


----------



## Scott C.

Truff135 said:


> ....I think it's these stupid giant eyes.  :8o   I guess I can start squinting LOL


That would be sacrilege.


----------



## smof

Truff135 said:


> That first picture is awesome!  What kind of monkey are they?  I usually don't like monkeys because they seem so...spastic.  But those look calm.


They look like vervet monkeys to me.


----------



## SterlingAce

Yep they are vervet monkeys.My mother has a sanctuary for them and bushbabies.We try our best to rehab them


----------



## Truff135

That's awesome!  My life here is so tame, I wish I could just for one week be in some of the places other people have been...I'd love to recline under a shady tree with a group of monkeys...  
You're a very lucky girl, Ace


----------



## Brian S

My dogs and me enjoying a Missouri snow storm!


----------



## Mr. Mordax

SterlingAce said:


> My mother has a sanctuary for them


Was she featured on _Dirty Jobs_ on the episode where the monkeys terrorized Mike Rowe?  'Cause that would be awesome.


----------



## SterlingAce

No thats not here but my mom knows the lady and is good friends with her


----------



## xhexdx

It seems there's a lot of really cool stuff in Africa.  I never thought about going there but now I'm starting to change my mind.

And sterling, great pictures!


----------



## SterlingAce

Rather come to South Africa   Yep we tend to have some fun.Today we found a freshly molted puffadder in our garden.Sorry for the blurry pic.I put it in a spare enclosure then set it free again.And about 2months ago we found a 3.5m rock python skin


----------



## hairmetalspider

Seriously, I want to know this.

Do guys find girls with arachnids/reptiles irresistibly hot?


----------



## Arachnomore

hairmetalspider said:


> Seriously, I want to know this.
> 
> Do guys find girls with arachnids/reptiles irresistibly hot?


I guess it falls under the non girly girl scenario. I can't stand a girl that listens to pop and spends more then 15 minutes getting ready. If they are not like that at all and you add T's/Insects/ect to the mix..... I think you might have just found the recipe for love


----------



## Truff135

Isaacboda said:


> I guess it falls under the non girly girl scenario. I can't stand a girl that listens to pop and spends more then 15 minutes getting ready. If they are not like that at all and you add T's/Insects/ect to the mix, and you might have just found the recipe for love


Does a love of football and riding quadrunners through giant mud puddles fall into that equation at all?


----------



## Arachnomore

Truff135 said:


> Does a love of football and riding quadrunners through giant mud puddles fall into that equation at all?


I just moved to Alabama and there is plenty of that everywhere. I have yet to go quading in my life. Girls that like dirt :clap: thats a first!


----------



## hairmetalspider

Well what about this...

I'm a Fashion Design major, and I went to the Aveda Institute for Cosmetology. I also spend more than 15 minutes getting ready. But I also have reptiles and giant furry spiders as pets, and love snowmobiling, playing in dirt, getting sweaty and smashed around at concerts...

Just beating the stereo type here


----------



## Scott C.

hairmetalspider said:


> Do guys find girls with arachnids/reptiles irresistibly hot?


Minus the irresistibly? Yes.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

SterlingAce said:


> Today we found a freshly molted puffadder in our garden.


That would scare the bejesus out of me, but the rock python skin would be pretty cool.  My boss is from Cape Town -- he hasn't told me a lot about the wildlife he encountered there.  Just that my _Hadogenes_ looked familiar.


----------



## Stylopidae

hairmetalspider said:


> Seriously, I want to know this.
> 
> Do guys find girls with arachnids/reptiles irresistibly hot?



It's a plus...but not my only standard.


----------



## mikeythefireman

hairmetalspider said:


> Seriously, I want to know this.
> 
> Do guys find girls with arachnids/reptiles irresistibly hot?


Yep.  I don't like clones.


----------



## Freddie

Brian S said:


> My dogs and me enjoying a Missouri snow storm!


Where's all the snow? You can still see some hay... *grin*


----------



## xgrafcorex

Brian S said:


> My dogs and me enjoying a Missouri snow storm!


looks like you are all having a good time.   seems to be a little more snow than we got over here in missouri. heh  



SterlingAce said:


> Rather come to South Africa   Yep we tend to have some fun.Today we found a freshly molted puffadder in our garden.Sorry for the blurry pic.I put it in a spare enclosure then set it free again.And about 2months ago we found a 3.5m rock python skin


cool pic!  any others of that snake?  i have yet to see any venomous snakes in the wild.


----------



## Arachnomore

So people were complaining about too many pictures of me. Well maybe this will solve the problem. 1 picture 6 Isaacs. This picture depicts "6" of my personalities. I tried to kinda catch them all in this picture.







From left to right:
The onlooker, The shelterer, The listener, The nonbeliever, The anticonformist, The nonlistener.

Collect all 6


----------



## Truff135

Can I get them in a different color?  I'm more partial to purples and reds.


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Truff135 said:


> Can I get them in a different color?  I'm more partial to purples and reds.


Hey Truff...you have lots of comments, but no pics.....WHAT GIVES!!!

Come on...let's see them!


----------



## Joe

This is what happens when I'm bored.


----------



## xhexdx

hairmetalspider said:


> Seriously, I want to know this.
> 
> Do guys find girls with arachnids/reptiles irresistibly hot?


I'll just stick with yes.


----------



## Stylopidae

mikeythefireman said:


> Yep.  I don't like clones.


Be careful who you consider a clone. Just because they don't fit the conventional definition of 'normal' doesn't mean they're unique.

The only defense of the 'monroe' peircing I've ever heard?

'It's unique'

I heard this in a chemistry lab where one quarter of the women had this monstrosity.


----------



## Scott C.

Don't you think dubbing a simple piece of metal in one's face as a "monstrosity" is a little melodramatic Joe?


----------



## Stylopidae

Scott C. said:


> Don't you think dubbing a simple piece of metal in one's face as a "monstrosity" is a little melodramatic Joe?


Probably, although it does fit the definition in my opinion. 

I just can't understand why it's in fashion...it looks like crap and it doesn't accent any specific feature. It's a pointless peice of metal stuck in someone's face.


----------



## Arachnomore

Scott C. said:


> Don't you think dubbing a simple piece of metal in one's face as a "monstrosity" is a little melodramatic Joe?


I can't stand the monstrosity... I'm going to have to agree on it being one of the most hideous things to stare at in a conversation. I also can't stand Eyebrown (trash) and tongue (trash and unhealthy)... I have some piercings that you can't see in my pictures haha... I would rather walk around and be noticed for the outwear and collection of metal I like to keep in my face.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

xgrafcorex said:


> i have yet to see any venomous snakes in the wild.


I've only gotten to see one rattlesnake in the wild . . . it was just cruisin' back and forth in a patch of sunlight.  I heard another one, though. 



Isaacboda said:


> Collect all 6


What cereal does it come in?  I'm almost out of Cinnamon Toast Crunch.  ;P


----------



## Arachnomore

IHeartMantids said:


> What cereal does it come in?  I'm almost out of Cinnamon Toast Crunch.  ;P


Wheaties most def.... its the breakfast of champions. I should be somewhere in the box.


----------



## Choobaine

Aaaaw and here's me so bored with my own appearance I was contemplating saving up money for some serious body modding!

(were talking dreds, tongue splitting and hardcore tatooing)


----------



## Scott C.

Isaacboda said:


> ... I'm going to have to agree on it being one of the most hideous things to stare at in a conversation...


You should look people in the eyes when you're conversating... and hideous? Come on. Melo out dude.  

I don't get how something so trivial could even come up on someone's radar.... maybe lip peircings.... they get in the way a little bit sometimes.

Oh well. Every flavor has it's fans.


----------



## Arachnomore

Scott C. said:


> You should look people in the eyes when you're conversating... and hideous? Come on. Melo out dude.
> 
> I don't get how something so trivial could even come up on someone's radar.... maybe lip peircings.... they get in the way a little bit sometimes.
> *
> Oh well. Every flavor has it's fans.*


I hear you there. I guess im a bit distracted by it.. I usually look into there eyes, but when that small diamond is in there and shining in your eye like a oldschool mirrored disco ball.... I have trouble. I usually just hold up my finger infront of there face to block it. Evens the ball field of awkwardness a little hahahahha


----------



## Heather

Yeah... I was bored.


----------



## Truff135

I'd love to have that in my house.  That's an awesome picture!


----------



## SenoritaSarah

heres me in my dorm right now


----------



## Syngyne

Diet Syngyne, with 60% less hair and 100% more free pea coat.


----------



## signinsimple

Me. Myself, and I 

International man of mystery...and I'm not telling where I got the magic floating glasses for my disguises.  The last one is me at a work related bowling fund raiser.  I did pretty decent too (160s...not usually though). I cut out the people cause I'm not sure they'd like to be posted on the internet.


----------



## Jackie

Isaacboda said:


> So people were complaining about too many pictures of me. Well maybe this will solve the problem. 1 picture 6 Isaacs. This picture depicts "6" of my personalities. I tried to kinda catch them all in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> The onlooker, The shelterer, The listener, The nonbeliever, The anticonformist, The nonlistener.
> 
> Collect all 6


I don't know how you make those pictures but they're freaking awesome! you got some talent.

as for asking the guys on this site if a girl with reptiles and Ts are hot... first of all who would say no? lol secondly i feel like this is turning into a dating site with the responses :? haha


----------



## maxident213

Choobaine said:


> Aaaaw and here's me so bored with my own appearance I was contemplating saving up money for some serious body modding!
> 
> (were talking dreds, tongue splitting and hardcore tatooing)


I split my own tongue about seven years ago.  Remarkably easy & relatively painless.  ;P


----------



## Gesticulator

SenoritaSarah said:


> heres me in my dorm right now


HELLO SARAH.........HUGS! I miss you.


----------



## Gesticulator

maxident213 said:


> I split my own tongue about seven years ago.  Remarkably easy & relatively painless.  ;P


Picture?




SenoritaSarah said:


> heres me in my dorm right now


HELLO SARAH.........HUGS! I miss you.


----------



## David_F

maxident213 said:


> I split my own tongue about seven years ago.  Remarkably easy & relatively painless.  ;P


How?  Now that I have a job that doesn't require me to look "normal" I think that's something I might think of trying.

Why not, right?


----------



## Choobaine

Fishing wire method or laser?

I'm too cheap for laser! Also I don't want it to start growing back any time soon. My tongue is exceptionally long and flexible, I'd love to have it split, I'd also like to meet lads with it, but I am yet to see one!


----------



## TimV

Die Ierse meisie is maar mooi....


----------



## Choobaine

Care to have some steak with me?

It's plush steak. Yeah. Mmm. I will continue the random plush tourguide when I find some batteries.


----------



## Ewok

Thats codswallop Choobaine


----------



## maxident213

Gesticulator said:


> Picture?



Only if you forgive the ridiculous-looking goatee.  I was young & experimenting.  










David_F said:


> How?  Now that I have a job that doesn't require me to look "normal" I think that's something I might think of trying.
> 
> Why not, right?





Choobaine said:


> Fishing wire method or laser?
> 
> I'm too cheap for laser! Also I don't want it to start growing back any time soon. My tongue is exceptionally long and flexible, I'd love to have it split, I'd also like to meet lads with it, but I am yet to see one!


I did the fishing line method.  At the time I did it (Dec. 2000), there was only one person (that I know of) who would perform it with the argon laser, and he was in Albany, NY.  I called every oral surgeon, cosmetic surgeon, dental practitioner, and tattooist/piercer in the Greater Vancouver area, and had a really hard time finding anyone who had even heard of it, much less was willing to perform it.  So I did the research and did it myself.

It took exactly three weeks with the fishing line, and I finished it off with a razor.  Having your tongue bound up with fishing line is uncomfortable and makes you speak funny, but I wouldn't call it painful.  Finishing it off with the razor was the only part that hurt and also the only time it bled.  Once I finished it, I also ripped it about 1/4" further to extend the split.  The part that I ripped grew back together, the rest is still just as split as it ever was.  About 25mm I believe.

No ill effects, no effect on speech, as I said it was a surprisingly easy procedure.  The most important part by far is keeping your mouth clean the entire time.  I had the two halves pierced with barbells for about a year but that was just a bit too much metal in my mouth so I removed them.  

Any questions from anyone interested in this procedure, feel free to PM me.  :}


----------



## Arachnomore

*word?*

Everything has its flavor.. I couldn't get away with that at work. I can hardly ever get away with Dying my hair, well here is the one from tonight:







Sixx A.M. - Life is Beautiful for those wondering what I was playing.


----------



## EricFavez

*Friendly greeting from mans best friend!*

A happy husky wanted to share some kisses as I came home from work....





















Myspace.com/ericfavez
Xbox Gamertag-Nhandu vulpinus


----------



## Widowman10

Isaacboda said:


> Sixx A.M. - Life is Beautiful for those wondering what I was playing.


great song btw...


----------



## Choobaine

hey! Dogs DO look like their owners! In this case - cute! 

What is "codswallop"?

Sadly my grasp of the English language is not as good as I thought it was... :/


----------



## EricFavez

Choobaine said:


> hey! Dogs DO look like their owners! In this case - cute!
> 
> What is "codswallop"?
> 
> Sadly my grasp of the English language is not as good as I thought it was... :/


Thanks....but believe me dakota(husky) much cuter!


----------



## Truff135

Someone long ago requested to see a picture of my tattoo, so here it is.  Sadly, the picture is really blurry (I let my husband take the picture  ).  It's much clearer and sharper and colorful in real life.  It's in Chinese: the top red word is Power, the left blue word is Wisdom and the right green word is Courage.  And tigers are my favorite animal.


----------



## Drachenjager

bluegootty said:


> tatoo is a art, it can make u look ugly or resemble gang related...nor it could turn into a beautiful art...dat can make ur body a little more attractive...or like me im kinda addicted to it...but man i dont c nothin wrong with a little art on RAIN Flower...it's just gona make her HOTTER.......read it  HOTTER....
> 
> And for Alexis... it would b nice if i get to c wat u got....im pretty sure it very sexxy(according to the spot dat u mention...)..and one more things for Genei Ryodan..obviously u dont noe women too well buddy... y do u think they go buy make up and get hair done and nails done......to please guys fools....JK.. just to let u noe.. mine job revolve around women all da time..but sorry im not Gay....


WHAT??????????????????????????????


----------



## Drachenjager

Cheshire said:


> Rain Flower...my eyes might be pretty, but yours should be in a museum because they truly belong amongst the most beautiful masterpeices in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I think Bluegooty is gonna give Phil Jones a run for his money.
> 
> If the guy starts adding copious amounts of random smilies, I'm going to get really, really confused.


I would rather see Phil's profuse smiley overflow than to attempt read bluegooty's random jumble of letters


----------



## timekeeper

Truff135 said:


> Someone long ago requested to see a picture of my tattoo, so here it is.  Sadly, the picture is really blurry (I let my husband take the picture  ).  It's much clearer and sharper and colorful in real life.  It's in Chinese: the top red word is Power, the left blue word is Wisdom and the right green word is Courage.  And tigers are my favorite animal.


You and your zelda obsession!  This made my day.  

I wish my girlfriend was nerdy.  I love geeky girls


----------



## Choobaine

Wanna swap? 

My man isn't geeky enough either. Allthough he does like Zelda and a variety games but... not enough damnit! He isn't into Magic the Gathering or Warhammer yet. Here's me with a Tyranid and Orc army and no one to play with...  

Maybe I'm the one that needs therapy. I'm the furry.


----------



## timekeeper

Maybe I'm not nerdy enough... I haven't even played D&D yet.


----------



## Choobaine

*sighs and keeps searching for a brain to extract geekyness from so she can inject it into partner*


----------



## Rain_Flower

I wish people were more accepting of geekiness. I think it's cute.


----------



## Rain_Flower

Oh oh, two new pics from the weekend, and one random one...

I love my little sowman:






Piggies!!!!






...And I thought I would throw a nice mushy love picture in here for ya all


----------



## bluegootty

*Wow Alexis*

nice Tat.. alexis..Tiger huh.. wow dat could b something... u noe .. tiger r mean animal but wat ta hell.. i like it...same when it come down to women 2....lol.. it's cute girl and r u planning to get more???it's pretty addicting u noe...


----------



## Truff135

bluegootty said:


> nice Tat.. alexis..Tiger huh.. wow dat could b something... u noe .. tiger r mean animal but wat ta hell.. i like it...same when it come down to women 2....lol.. it's cute girl and r u planning to get more???it's pretty addicting u noe...


I've been toying with the idea of adding on to that one, maybe doing some sort of tribal-style phoenix wings and tail.  Maybe find some way to incorporate it and make it all one.  I don't want a ton all over though.


----------



## UrbanJungles

Here's one of me at work from this week...I was being filmed while capturing/medicating some of our fish.


----------



## bluegootty

I've been toying with the idea of adding on to that one, maybe doing some sort of tribal-style phoenix wings and tail. Maybe find some way to incorporate it and make it all one. I don't want a ton all over though

nice idea.. dat should b really nice...nor u can put a sakura tree on the back- ground of the tiger..man dat b really hot 2.or if u like orchid dat should work...well wat ever it is..if it's on u it should b sexy ,real sexxy... thanx for the pics


----------



## Arachnomore

bluegootty said:


> I've been toying with the idea of adding on to that one, maybe doing some sort of tribal-style phoenix wings and tail. Maybe find some way to incorporate it and make it all one. I don't want a ton all over though
> 
> nice idea.. dat should b really nice...nor u can put a sakura tree on the back- ground of the tiger..man dat b really hot 2.or if u like orchid dat should work...well wat ever it is..if it's on u it should b sexy ,real sexxy... thanx for the pics


 Ya ma... thanks for the pix! When will we see some of you?!


----------



## Stylopidae

Truff135 said:


> I've been toying with the idea of adding on to that one, maybe doing some sort of tribal-style phoenix wings and tail.  Maybe find some way to incorporate it and make it all one.  I don't want a ton all over though.


Would you mind telling me how the hell you translated that?


----------



## froggyman

http://www.slangsite.com/

might help the rest of us


----------



## Arachnomore

froggyman said:


> http://www.slangsite.com/
> 
> might help the rest of us


Thank you my lovership.

loveship:  Love as a combination of friendship, comradeship and commitment.
Can run to ground, find itself in heavy storms and resurface, damaged,
be taken to safer places to be repaired.
Example: Our loveship has seen heavy weather, but we are back in the peaceful shallows now. Let's please take care we don't shipwreck!


----------



## johnt

*new person*

Hi every one.Just wanted to say hi and look forward to the great sale's this room has to offer.I only have one tarantula a rose hair looking for some more diffrent tarantulas. What do you guy's think I should get? who has the best deal's on tarantuls? thank you


----------



## Arachnomore

johnt said:


> Hi every one.Just wanted to say hi and look forward to the great sale's this room has to offer.I only have one tarantula a rose hair looking for some more diffrent tarantulas. What do you guy's think I should get? who has the best deal's on tarantuls? thank you


You just failed at the internet. I suggest going into the general discussion thread and ask what you should get. Usually any Brachy (sp) or Grammostola is suggested.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Play nice, Isaac.


----------



## Arachnomore

haha I did give him two suggestions. I am also happy to see he took the advice and reposted and got 10x more replies  :worship: to me ;P


----------



## Stylopidae

IHeartMantids said:


> Play nice, Isaac.


This is one big problem with communiticating through the keyboard. Sarcasm (I hope) is sometimes lost within the text.

Next time, Issac, try adding smilies


----------



## ShadowBlade

Isaacboda said:


> :worship: to me ;P


Well, you've got quite an ego don't you? I mean, to each his own, but this really detracts from your internet personality. Nothing is thanks to you, its because of the help from the collective arachnoboards community. 

No offense intended, I mean, you can take some cool photo's. You just might want to tune it down a bit. Trust me bro, you're not as famous as you'd like to think here. 

-Sean


----------



## Choobaine

Hey I enjoy sarcasm  That's about 25 - 75% of why I come here. Oops did I just let that slip?


----------



## Arachnomore

ShadowBlade said:


> Well, you've got quite an ego don't you? I mean, to each his own, but this really detracts from your internet personality. Nothing is thanks to you, its because of the help from the collective arachnoboards community.
> 
> No offense intended, I mean, you can take some cool photo's. You just might want to tune it down a bit. Trust me bro, you're not as famous as you'd like to think here.
> 
> -Sean


I don't get what your getting at?! wait....      I am being sarcastic. I pointed and helped him out in both the threads he made. Yes I take good pics.. but I'm not asking for applause over them. I am a photographer... expect more.


----------



## bluegootty

oh my....... guys stop it... remember!!!! we all have 1 thing in common..we all love arachnids, especially tarantulas..so every1 take a chill pill..  yayyyaayayayayayay:clap:


----------



## hairmetalspider

Do we need to do the Kumbaya circle again people?!

On a happy note- I get four T's in tomorrow at Noon. *happy dance*


----------



## Arachnomore

hairmetalspider said:


> Do we need to do the Kumbaya circle again people?!
> 
> On a happy note- I get four T's in tomorrow at Noon. *happy dance*


I should be getting 3 slings in a couple days I'm stoke too. People need to just understand. I work 8 hours a day.. in which I have nothing to do, but sit on here. I try to get some conversation going with people... or answer questions best I can, but guess what I learned to do today! If I stay motionless and just stare at the screen... i can sleep with my eyes open. It rocks.


----------



## hairmetalspider

I think the joy of being in an arachnid community is the fierce personalities we all have. That said, the dialect and conversations border on sarcasm 90% of the time, especially in this thread, as it is more laid back and such.

Embrace it people, for the sake of our 8 legged buddies!


----------



## Widowman10

ok people, back to the pics...

here's one when i went camping on pikes peak:
(i'm the little red blob on the left)


----------



## Heather

So... I spent nearly 5 minutes staring at the left of the picture trying to find the slightest hint of a 'red blob'... and just as I had given up and deduced I am officially going color blind I saw you!  Or something that does indeed resemble a 'red blob' :razz: 

Pretty pic!


----------



## Widowman10

Heather said:


> So... I spent nearly 5 minutes staring at the left of the picture trying to find the slightest hint of a 'red blob'... and just as I had given up and deduced I am officially going color blind I saw you!  Or something that does indeed resemble a 'red blob' :razz:
> 
> Pretty pic!


haha, sorry, really far away, but hard to capture unless you are way away! should have clarified, _in the center of the pic_, the little red blob on the left  it was a gorgeous area, perfect day!


----------



## Bigboy

If you were wondering, I'm taking measurements on an opossum in Costa Rica in that picture.  Oh, and now you know my face... which is a good thing?


----------



## Choobaine

Hell yeah it's a good thing!  Nice picture, awesome that you get to do such a thing!


----------



## MrDeranged

Part 3 has been closed. Please see Part 4:






						Who's Behind the Computer Part 4
					

Who's Behind the Computer - Part 4  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------  First, Second & third threads were getting WAY too big. Part 1 can be found here:  https://arachnoboards.com/threads/whos-behind-the-computer-part-1.606/  Part 2 can be found...



					arachnoboards.com


----------

